# AUGUST buddies~ Symptom Spotting, Girl Talk & POAS party!



## macydarling

This is a continuation of the July thread. New friends are always welcome. We're in this together!

*AF due dates*

Cheekygringo~ 8/8
StellaLuna431~ 8/11 or 8/14
SweetBliss89~ 8/9 :bfp:
Smiley4442~ 8/27
AugustBride6~ 8/14


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Hi Macyd. Thanks for creating the thread. Hope it will bring you good karma. I'm waiting on AF to show. I think she'll be here Sunday, then I'll start temping and the works trying to catch that little eggie.


----------



## macydarling

Hey Rhodio! Sorry July wasn't your month but I am glad to have you as a buddy for August! Let's send that :witch: packing for 9 months! FX!


----------



## fairyy

Hi macy:hi:
Hope this thread bring you good luck BFP :)

I would like to join. Cd2 today. HSG scheduled for next Friday.


----------



## macydarling

Welcome Fairyy! Good luck with your HSG! I am CD 2 today as well!


----------



## fairyy

Yay cycle buddies :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

:hugs: Hooray! Hopefully we will also be bump buddies! Hmm...wonder what our due date would be if this was our month? April maybe? We don't have any April birthdays in our family (that I know of ). :winkwink: Wow, day 2 of AF and I'm already planning for BFP. At least I bounce back quickly! Only 10 days til my fertile week...not that I'm counting :haha:

I still think I am going to go with a relaxed approach and just BD every other day. I might not even use my app.


----------



## fairyy

10 days till my fertile window too. HSG schedule on cd10. I think it would be ok to start BD on cd12. They told no sex three days prior and day of the procedure. 

I am also not going to do opk this time. Planning for EOD. Let's see how it goes. Fingers crossed for April babies. :)


----------



## Rhodiolagal

April babies would be amazing! I even like the name April :). I sooo do not want to get carried away with this but it's ok to dream. Today, I had the strong image of being a mom to a little one. I'm so glad I can talk to you ladies about this stuff, because otherwise I would drive DH insane. It's great to have this safe space where we can talk about anything. 

I am super worried though that I might have a cyst or two as I have stabby pains around my ovaries. Why, oh why is nothing easy? 

I had a bad one 6 months ago and did nothing about it. Have an obgyn appt next week, I can't wait to get ultrasounded so I can get piece of mind and suggestions about next steps. 

Fairry, not sure about the BD thing but be sure to breathe really deeply during the HSG and maybe take a tylenol or two before the procedure as it can be quite painful.


----------



## jumpingo

macy, thanks for making the august thread.:hugs:

i'm CD2 today too. fingers crossed for all of us.:bodyb:


----------



## fairyy

I hope you come clean in your appointment for ultrasound. 

And yes, it's ok to dream. I dream with my eyes open about BFP each month during TWW. :) It will be our turn soon. 

Yes, I think I should take pain killer before HSG. I asked them about it though but they told I don't have to.:shrug:


----------



## dove830

Can I join too? CD27 for me, and still no O in sight, so I'm almost certainly out for July.

:dust:


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Welcome dove830. Join the party


----------



## fairyy

Ladies do you prefer AM or PM BD ? Which is better for conception ? Or anytime of the day is fine as long as you get those swimmers inside you ! Lol ;)


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Lol Fairyy. Totally prefer AM BD. PM is just for DH. Anytime for ttc though :lol:


----------



## fairyy

My DH sometimes tries to pounce during midnight :dohh:

But I can't wait for that to happen during fertile period, what if he falls asleep and forget to :sex: :haha:


----------



## dove830

They say morning swimmers are best....my OH likes to wake me up in the middle of the night.....is that considered morning???


----------



## macydarling

Hi Jumpingo and Dove! :wave: Welcome!


----------



## macydarling

I prefer AM BD as well! I'm a morning person. DH not so much. Not that it stops me. :haha:


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Lol about midnight pouncings. My DH has tried those moves but I love my sleep too much. I work from home often, so I occasionally get midday BD which is wonderful lol. 

I woke up today feeling terribly down - it's a hormone thing announcing the witch is close by. Boy, does it ever suck? Why are women's bodies so complicated? Why is my body so complicated? 

I have a massage appt today with a massage therapist, that I tell way too much too. She's going to try and tell me about natural alternatives, seeing a naturopath etc. etc. but I've spent so much money trying things over the years to reset my body that didn't work so I'm just about ready for a turkey baster.


----------



## macydarling

Rhodiolagal said:


> Lol about midnight pouncings. My DH has tried those moves but I love my sleep too much. I work from home often, so I occasionally get midday BD which is wonderful lol.
> 
> I woke up today feeling terribly down - it's a hormone thing announcing the witch is close by. Boy, does it ever suck? Why are women's bodies so complicated? Why is my body so complicated?
> 
> I have a massage appt today with a massage therapist, that I tell way too much too. She's going to try and tell me about natural alternatives, seeing a naturopath etc. etc. but I've spent so much money trying things over the years to reset my body that didn't work so I'm just about ready for a turkey baster.

Sorry you feel so down :hugs: Hormones suck. Being a woman in general sucks sometimes! At least you can look forward to your massage. That sounds amazing. I would loveeee to try a massage, especially after long runs but they are so pricey and Im cheap.


----------



## mwah_xx

Hi I'm still waiting for AF and :bfn: so I'm onto August too! Seeing my obgyn next week to see about these stupid long cycles!!

Lots of baby dust ladies!


----------



## macydarling

So sorry about the BFN Muah. :hugs: I know that hurts! But dont count yourself out til fhe witch shows her ugly face!


----------



## n.miller

I'm going to stalk. No AF yet, but I'm convinced my body is doing something crazy. Anyway, we're gonna NTNP this coming cycle (if it ever starts). But I want keep up with all of you.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Welcome n.miller . . . I'm glad to see you here but I was hoping not to. 

I don't want to give you false hope but heard a crazy story from my massage therapist today who got a one day bleed when AF was due, along with BFN - which turned into a BFP 21 days later. Very rare, but it happens.


----------



## macydarling

Hi N.miller! Keep your head up! A girl I went to HS with has 4 kids and she got BFNs the first FOUR MONTHS of every single pregnancy. I am still hoping for your BFP!


----------



## fairyy

I sometimes think that I am pregnant though I know it's AF and POAS and it comes out as BFN of course. Am I ever going to see those two pink lines ever ! Btw my mom bled with me and thought it was her period. Then she went to the doctor complaining about headaches and found out that she was pregnant then. She is a doctor herself and remained clueless till head she had those headaches. :shrug:


----------



## n.miller

Well, I did have a killer headache yesterday. But that's not uncommon for me. I bought 3 cheapies today. Technically 2 because DH is a hypochondriac and wants to pee on one because he heard a BFP for men means he could have prostate cancer. :nope: although he is not at risk. I think he just feels left out of the POAS party. 

I also bought a new basal thermometer so I can be more accurate with temps. I'm beating myself up for not temping this cycle. Then I could at least see if temp was elevated.


----------



## fairyy

n.miller said:


> Well, I did have a killer headache yesterday. But that's not uncommon for me. I bought 3 cheapies today. Technically 2 because DH is a hypochondriac and wants to pee on one because he heard a BFP for men means he could have prostate cancer. :nope: although he is not at risk. I think he just feels left out of the POAS party.
> 
> I also bought a new basal thermometer so I can be more accurate with temps. I'm beating myself up for not temping this cycle. Then I could at least see if temp was elevated.

:haha:
My DH is a fan of a First Response tests. All other tests, mainly IC's he says are crap tests :dohh: though he doesn't know anything about its accuracy and never peed on those :haha: but he likes the tests you can directly pee on them and hates dip strips.


----------



## n.miller

That's DH is opinion as well. He would prefer I use one of my clear blue digital tests, but sine I'm doubtful I'd rather not waste them. We bought the rite aid brand of frer


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies! cd1 today. Would love to join you xx


----------



## macydarling

Welcome Sharn!!! FX this is your month!


----------



## sharnw

Thank you! FX crossed for you too :)
April babies for us all :kiss:


----------



## n.miller

Anyone who gets a BFP this month should ask for a push present with the babies birth stone. :happydance: lmao


----------



## coolbabe843

i want to join, i just started AF so i am out for july but hopeful for aug!


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Anyone who gets a BFP this month should ask for a push present with the babies birth stone. :happydance: lmao

:haha: too funny n.miller!

i'm not a big diamond girl, but wouldn't decline!:blush: 


i actually am not sure i would want diamond as my birthstone. having a birthstone that's not a diamond means you get to enjoy both because even if you're not born in april you get diamonds...?:shrug:

mine is aquamarine and i'm a fan. does everyone else like theirs??


----------



## macydarling

Push presents yeah! I actually just learned about what that is a few weeks ago! I'm not actually sure what my birthstone is...opal? I think. 

Welcome Cool!!


----------



## n.miller

I have 2 birth stones. Pearl is the traditional, alexandrite is the modern gemstone. I'm not a huge fan of either. I love sapphire.


AFM - I believe I am officially the august stalker. Toilet tissue was coated in pinkish brown on the last trip to the bathroom. I already cried 2 nights ago when I saw the spotting right after DH got home from work, so I've already come to terms with it for the month. Still not enough for a panty liner, so not calling today cd 1. That'll probably be tomorrow. I wonder if DH will still want to POAS without me. ROTFL


Bright side - scuba diving, the ability to take anti malerial meds, and drink alcohol in Costa Rica.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

So, the first drops of AF arrived tonight. I was expecting her a little later because of the progesterone, but she'll probably be here in full force tomorrow, so I'll count tomorrow as CD1 like you n.miller. 

I really hope I can get through this temping business consistently. I'll have to put the bbt on my alarm clock.

Have a lovely birth stone dreaming night ladies.


----------



## n.miller

Rhodiolagal said:


> So, the first drops of AF arrived tonight. She'll probably be here in full force tomorrow, so I'll count tomorrow as CD1.
> 
> I really hope I can get through this temping business consistently. I'll have to but the bbt on my alarm clock.

Rhodiolagal - looks like we'll be cycle buddies. And I keep my thermometer in the same place.


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone. Stalking this thread for now.. But think I will be joining you all before long.
Sending :dust: out to us all.


----------



## mwah_xx

macydarling said:


> So sorry about the BFN Muah. :hugs: I know that hurts! But dont count yourself out til fhe witch shows her ugly face!


She's just so late!!! And we've not really done the BD because I've been away so just thinking my body isn't playing right!!

Though yesterday we bought ds a book and I totally didn't read it in the shop just got it on sale and it had lift the flaps.......it's only a how to introduce the idea of a baby to your toddler book! D'oh!xx


----------



## n.miller

Mwah - how late are you? I ended up being 3 days late and all signs of AF we're present at the expected date then disappeared. I know how frustrating it is not know know one way or the other. FX you get your answer soon and it's a BFP.


----------



## n.miller

Things are quiet this weekend here. 

Ugh... I hate cd 1. Cramps, bleeding, headache. The :witch: needs to hurry up and leave.


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller,

sure is! i am just over here nursing my hangover...:dohh:

i went out with my husband and a friend of his to another friend's birthday party last night. i had a lot of fun and drank more than 1 or 2 beers for the first time in months, probably, but at the end of the night, a bunch of stuff happened, i got mad and refuse to go out with them anymore.:growlmad: at least they won't be able to take advantage of me and will have to wise up if they want to get their a**es home next time!:haha:HA!


----------



## macydarling

N.miller!!! So sorry to hear AF got you. How did I miss that?!? At least we get to spend the TWW with good company again!

Jumpingo~ somehow drama always goes down once everyone has got a few beers in them. Hopefully it blows over! I cant drink like I used to. I gave it up when we got serious about TTC, along with cigarettes (it has been at least 6 mos since I smoked! I lost count! Yay!). My best friend's little boy turned 3 when I had my last AF. I was so disappointed that I had a few drinks. I only had 2 beers and 2 shots but man...I felt it the next day. Pathetic! Lol. I very rarely drink these days, for some reason I just dont care for it much anymore.


----------



## n.miller

Thanks Macy!

I'm on cd 2. I temped this morning using my new thermometer and the numbers just kept going up and up and wouldn't stop. I finally decided it stayed steady long enough and took the thermometer out. Anyone ever have this issue?


----------



## mwah_xx

n.miller said:


> Mwah - how late are you? I ended up being 3 days late and all signs of AF we're present at the expected date then disappeared. I know how frustrating it is not know know one way or the other. FX you get your answer soon and it's a BFP.

Thank you!! Just over a week late, I just want to know where I stand one way or another, so frustrating!!


----------



## canadabear

Morning ladies.
Mwah- so frustrating waiting for one or the other :hugs: Not trying to give false hope but it did take me being over a week late to get bfp with ds. Sending :dust: your way.

AFM: thinking AF is coming soon as temps staying low now and all other present AF signs are here. :cry: I think I am starting to understand my body a bit more this cycle but I am wondering if I am even Oing? Currently still bf ds approx. 2-3 times a day. So wondering if that could be causing problems? I think I have long cycles - around 33-35 days - but O late around cd22-23. :shrug: not 100% sure of that.. But it makes sense. I am thinking of getting a bunch of opks this month just to check.. But having never used them, where do I start? Any advise?


----------



## mwah_xx

Ahhhh thanks ladies! Will keep hopeful but I honestly think it's my body throwing me for a loop!! Still you never know, off to check with obgyn tomorrow!

Canadabear - I have never used opk but once cd1 hits I'm going to this month so eager to hear any tips as well, I'm considering temping - any tips on that one??


----------



## canadabear

mwah_xx said:


> Ahhhh thanks ladies! Will keep hopeful but I honestly think it's my body throwing me for a loop!! Still you never know, off to check with obgyn tomorrow!
> 
> Canadabear - I have never used opk but once cd1 hits I'm going to this month so eager to hear any tips as well, I'm considering temping - any tips on that one??

This is my first month temping and haven't been that great at it. Have been told that needs to be after at least 4 hours straight sleep and the same time everyday. So because ds is still waking usually around 5-6 am, I am going to start setting my alarm for 3am to temp then go back to sleep. 
As for opks was told to test in the afternoon.. So I will be testing at work at 1:30pm everyday after AF... Though most would say to test starting cd10. I might start a few days after AF stops.. To get in the habit and just to make sure of O date. 
Been told also with opks that once you get your line darker than control line.. That usually means O happens day after and then dpo1 is day after that. :shrug: please anyone if I have this info wrong let me know..


----------



## Rhodiolagal

> This is my first month temping and haven't been that great at it. Have been told that needs to be after at least 4 hours straight sleep and the same time everyday.

Yea . . .it's cd2 and I haven't remembered yet, before it's too late. I was at in-laws yesterday and forgot mine. The last thing I wanted to do was ask for a thermometer. I really have no plans to discuss our ttc with the in-laws. They are nice enough but I just don't need the stress. 

Coming off of the world cup high now . . . totally good to immerse myself in something else. It's tricky to do when you have to time ovulation, monitor cervical mucus, take your temperature daily, make sure you BD on the right days . . . in that sense AF with all her cramps actually seems like a welcome break.


----------



## coolbabe843

i want to know how this temping thing works, i never done it and wondering for next cycle how to,


----------



## dove830

This is my first month temping. There is really nothing to it. Make sure you use a bbt thermometer, ensure you take it at the same time every day before you even get out of bed or sit up or anything, and after a solid 3 hour block of sleep. Sign up for an account with fertility friend and that's it! FF does everything else for you :)


----------



## canadabear

Rhodiolagal said:


> This is my first month temping and haven't been that great at it. Have been told that needs to be after at least 4 hours straight sleep and the same time everyday.
> 
> Yea . . .it's cd2 and I haven't remembered yet, before it's too late. I was at in-laws yesterday and forgot mine.Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about starting right at cd1. A lot of people I know on here don't start until after AF is done. But I think I will continue as don't want to get out of habit.
I am setting my alarm for approx. 3am as ds is not patient enough to wait for me to temp before getting up to change/bf him and put him back. I think my temps are off as I have been waking at 5-6 pm then going back to bed and then temping about 1-2 hours later.. Less than ideal!


----------



## jumpingo

as far as i understand (based off FF and playing the "guess what day this person ovulated" chart reading game in the phone app - scored a 75%!:thumbup:) taking your temperature during AF is helpful just to create a better understanding of your average temperature. everyone's average is different, but it helps FF notice the temp rise during O. i'm still waiting for my thermometer to arrive (ordered it forever ago, shipping to japan seems slow lately...) but am planning to start as soon as it gets here. CD5 right now...


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Jumpingo~ somehow drama always goes down once everyone has got a few beers in them. Hopefully it blows over! I cant drink like I used to. I gave it up when we got serious about TTC, along with cigarettes (it has been at least 6 mos since I smoked! I lost count! Yay!). My best friend's little boy turned 3 when I had my last AF. I was so disappointed that I had a few drinks. I only had 2 beers and 2 shots but man...I felt it the next day. Pathetic! Lol. I very rarely drink these days, for some reason I just dont care for it much anymore.

macy, 
yeeeaaahhhh, drama always happens. i have a husband with friends who all love to drink but don't worry about getting home later and i usually only have a beer or two so i end up dragging them all home at the end. i'm just over it.:gun:

congrats on giving up smoking! i have never smoked and while i definitely drink less than i used to, my husband and i will have a beer with dinner a couple nights a week. it's usually nothing crazy, so the other night when i had quite a few, my body was not having it the next day:dohh: obviously a BFP would put an end to all of it, but for now i think i'm a "drink til it's pink" kind of girl!:blush:


----------



## mwah_xx

jumpingo said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Jumpingo~ somehow drama always goes down once everyone has got a few beers in them. Hopefully it blows over! I cant drink like I used to. I gave it up when we got serious about TTC, along with cigarettes (it has been at least 6 mos since I smoked! I lost count! Yay!). My best friend's little boy turned 3 when I had my last AF. I was so disappointed that I had a few drinks. I only had 2 beers and 2 shots but man...I felt it the next day. Pathetic! Lol. I very rarely drink these days, for some reason I just dont care for it much anymore.
> 
> macy,
> yeeeaaahhhh, drama always happens. i have a husband with friends who all love to drink but don't worry about getting home later and i usually only have a beer or two so i end up dragging them all home at the end. i'm just over it.:gun:
> 
> congrats on giving up smoking! i have never smoked and while i definitely drink less than i used to, my husband and i will have a beer with dinner a couple nights a week. it's usually nothing crazy, so the other night when i had quite a few, my body was not having it the next day:dohh: obviously a BFP would put an end to all of it, but for now i think i'm a "drink til it's pink" kind of girl!:blush:Click to expand...

I'm definitely a drink til it's pink type of girl!! However ask me in 6 months and I might have changed!!

We'll done on giving up smoking that's tough! I did it 3 years ago and it's still tough ha!

Do you need a special thermometer for temping?


----------



## dove830

mwah_xx said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Jumpingo~ somehow drama always goes down once everyone has got a few beers in them. Hopefully it blows over! I cant drink like I used to. I gave it up when we got serious about TTC, along with cigarettes (it has been at least 6 mos since I smoked! I lost count! Yay!). My best friend's little boy turned 3 when I had my last AF. I was so disappointed that I had a few drinks. I only had 2 beers and 2 shots but man...I felt it the next day. Pathetic! Lol. I very rarely drink these days, for some reason I just dont care for it much anymore.
> 
> macy,
> yeeeaaahhhh, drama always happens. i have a husband with friends who all love to drink but don't worry about getting home later and i usually only have a beer or two so i end up dragging them all home at the end. i'm just over it.:gun:
> 
> congrats on giving up smoking! i have never smoked and while i definitely drink less than i used to, my husband and i will have a beer with dinner a couple nights a week. it's usually nothing crazy, so the other night when i had quite a few, my body was not having it the next day:dohh: obviously a BFP would put an end to all of it, but for now i think i'm a "drink til it's pink" kind of girl!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm definitely a drink til it's pink type of girl!! However ask me in 6 months and I might have changed!!
> 
> We'll done on giving up smoking that's tough! I did it 3 years ago and it's still tough ha!
> 
> Do you need a special thermometer for temping?Click to expand...

YES!!!! You need a BBT thermometer, should be in any drugstore


----------



## jumpingo

my thermometer arrived today:happydance:
AF is on her way out, let the party:sex: begin!:haha::haha:




coolbabe843 said:


> i want to know how this temping thing works, i never done it and wondering for next cycle how to,

coolbabe, check out fertility friend. there's a free app, or you can just do it on your computer. they have TONS of info and will explain it and make the chart with the data you give it. i love charts and graphs and excel, so i am oddly excited:blush:


----------



## mwah_xx

What's a bbt thermometer?! I'm out in Dubai so hopefully will be able to find it!


----------



## dove830

BBT stands for basal body temperature :)


----------



## jumpingo

mwah_xx said:


> What's a bbt thermometer?! I'm out in Dubai so hopefully will be able to find it!

mwah, your profile says Pregnant (Expecting)...

if you are already pregnant, i don't think you need to take your temp:shrug:

if you aren't, check out Fertility Friend (free app or just online) for all kinds of information:thumbup:


EDIT: mwah, just saw your post in another thread about being in limbo...hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## mwah_xx

jumpingo said:


> mwah_xx said:
> 
> 
> What's a bbt thermometer?! I'm out in Dubai so hopefully will be able to find it!
> 
> mwah, your profile says Pregnant (Expecting)...
> 
> if you are already pregnant, i don't think you need to take your temp:shrug:
> 
> if you aren't, check out Fertility Friend (free app or just online) for all kinds of information:thumbup:
> 
> 
> EDIT: mwah, just saw your post in another thread about being in limbo...hope you get your BFP!!!Click to expand...

I don't think I've changed it since having DS! Maybe I should go do that now!!!!

Still totally in limbo, off to find a BBT thermometer later, still stuck waiting on CD42, no sign of AF, last test was :BFN: on Thursday and for fun and POAS action today I decided to pee on my opk just to see, and thats a big negative too.

I have no idea whats going on!


----------



## mwah_xx

And now my profile is fixed!!! Whoop! Should even be a picture there haha!


----------



## macydarling

We're getting close girls! AF is winding down for me. She was a doozy this month. Probably will spot a bit today and she will be gone tomorrow. Good riddance!


----------



## n.miller

Mine was fast. Only 1.5 days of full bleed. I'm just spotting now and it's only cd 3. Temp is way down, as usual. FX I'll get an O spike without the femara this month. That's my only fear. Today is DH's Sunday, so we'll spend the day doing housework together. Maybe I can convince him of some practice BD today since AF is pretty much gone and I'm always in the mood around when she comes.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

I am on cd3 and I must say AF has been a lot less vicious than usual, so maybe that's something femara has done for us n.miller. Still bleeding but I'm often doubled over in pain day 1 & 2, but was able to knock if off with a few tylenol.


----------



## fairyy

Cd6 here, but still spotting. Seems we can only start BDing from cd12. My HSG is scheduled for Friday(cd10) and doc's office said no sex 3days prior HSG and no on day of.


----------



## sharnw

Been lurking but I'm still here. Yay sounds like we're all nearly ready to get the bd on the roll :dance:
My af is nearly gone too. She should be all gone by tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## sweetbliss89

I'm joining you all for August! AF is here. Thinking I'll count today as CD1. She is much different this month, much lighter so unless tomorrow picks up and is more like my usual AF then I'll count today as the start. Hopefully she hurry ups and leaves! 

I'm buying vitamins for DH tomorrow and soft cups for me this cycle when I do my grocery shopping haha hopefully they help us get our BFP this month!!


----------



## mwah_xx

Finally finally AF arrives! Cd1 and hopefully will be testing in August unless another 42 day cycle throws me out of whack!

Defo going to do opk this month!


----------



## canadabear

Just waiting on AF here ladies. For sure will be using opks this month. Probably will get them off amazon so I can get a lot and poas at least twice a day. :haha:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Has anyone had success or know any ladies who have had success with soft cups? We know DH viscosity is low. It takes his semen 50 mins+ to liquify. I'm wondering if that is most of our problem. This cycle I laid there one night for 60 minutes after BD but I think the soft cups would definitely make it a lot easier. Does it really keep all of the goodness up there close enough to the cervix?


----------



## n.miller

Sorry about AF for all the ladies joining the August thread. On the bright side august BFPs make April shower babies.

AFM - cd4, still spotting a tiny bit. Got my thermometer to work right. If we were TTC this cycle, I would have started femara yesterday. It feels weird not to. But I really do want to see if the metformin and dexamethasone have helped at all. So far, temps are low like they should be.


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm moving over to join you ladies :hi:

CD1 of Cycle 4.


----------



## macydarling

Welcome Sweet & August! 

I havent tried softcups for that purpose. I have tried using it for AF which incidentally I do NOT recommend on anything other than a very light flow (holy huge mess that looked like a murder scene). It was fine til I took it out though so I imagine it would work really well for that purpose.

AFM AF has finally left the building!


----------



## fairyy

macydarling said:


> Welcome Sweet & August!
> 
> I havent tried softcups for that purpose. I have tried using it for AF which incidentally I do NOT recommend on anything other than a very light flow (holy huge mess that looked like a murder scene). It was fine til I took it out though so I imagine it would work really well for that purpose.
> 
> AFM AF has finally left the building!

OMG softcup mess :rofl:


----------



## canadabear

Too funny.. re: softcups.. :haha:

afm: just haning around waiting for af to start.. having some different symptoms today and my temp shot up - :shrug: so not sure what is going on with my body.
slight nausea this morning and then was a little sick when I tried brushing my teeth - that has only ever happened when preg with ds.. but trying really hard not to read into things.. was cramping just like pms yesterday, but so far nothing but bloating today.. feeling confused :wacko: but if no AF by Friday will be testing with my super strength frer sat morning - it's dh birthday so hopefull it will be an extra special gift.. :flower:


----------



## Rhodiolagal

> OMG softcup mess

I would NEVER use softcups for AF BUT I do use a DIVA CUP, which is amazing! It's got much more space, is longer, firmer and fits tightly around the cervix. I could never use a tampon/pad again if I could help it. I have a box of softcups though that I plan to use this month after BD. 

BIG UPDATE on my part. Saw new obgyn, and RE - at a fertility clinic and the verdict is once again that I will need IVF. 

Too many problems for them to think that my body can do this on my own. It's funny, because I am sad and shocked because of the cost etc. but I think I will try again this month and if it doesn't work f*c* it. I am moving on. I hate the idea of draining our savings given how hard it is to put money away BUT I think there are more important things than money. At least we have savings and I have good steady work and so it is not completely out of reach for us. I also don't have the emotional willpower to keep doing this month after month knowing that my odds are close to zero. I know there's a chance IVF may fail too, but I think I should give it at least one shot. Decisions . . . decisions . . . 

I'll still be here wishing you lovely ladies well and hoping against hope . . . .


----------



## n.miller

Rhodiolagal - sorry you got that diagnosis, but at least they it's a direction. :hugs:


----------



## mwah_xx

:hugs: rhodiolagal, but hopefully its a weight off your mind and you can make a plan now (I love plans!)

Canada; ooh you never know I'll keep my fingers crossed that this could be a :BFp:

N.miller I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the drugs work without the femara.

Afm - cd2 and all seems normal, getting ready to head on holiday tomorrow looking forward to a nice relaxing family week away and coming back and getting on with the serious business of poas (opk) and baby making lol!


----------



## jumpingo

just saying hi...
am just sitting here wasting time on bnb...:coffee:

posted a new thread in another forum (about interrupted sleep and temping on the TTC Groups & Discussions) but am impatient for replies:blush:

AF is gone and even though my husband has been moody/grumpy the last couple days (he's been weaning off some meds the last couple weeks) he seems to always be in the mood so i can't complain!:haha:

how's everyone else??


----------



## n.miller

Very very sleepy. Went into bed around 1 am, woke up at 11. Still waiting on DH to wake up. I'm going to attempt to be productive today.


----------



## sweetbliss89

AF has not been kind this month! Yesterday was painful but I had lots to do so I had to push through it but I felt so drained at the end of the day. Today hasn't been as bad but usually I only have cramps for 1 day... not this month! Should be only 2 more days of this witch though. I bought the soft cups yesterday. Not many people here seem to have had success with them but I figured $5-$6... might as well give it a shot. Bought DH folic acid and zinc too. I know they take time to build up in his system though so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## AugustBride6

I feel your pain Sweetbliss. I've been on the struggle bus since yesterday. I'm tired, crampy, bloated and my jeans are tight. I've been fighting off the urge to sucker punch my coworkers all week. I just want to be home in some comfy clothes on the couch. **sigh**


----------



## macydarling

Rhodio~ so sorry to hear about that. I really hope things turn around for you and you get your BFP asap.

Sorry I've been MIA. I ended up working a 15 hour shift (complete with 2 puking babies and a puking dog ha) yesterday and I was completely dead by the time I drove through this crazy rain storm to get home. Sounds like everyone has had a crap last few days. We should be feeling good soon enough. I always feel awesome around when I O. I cant WAIT to get off work, I got like 5 hours sleep last night before I had to be back again. Gahh at least Im getting lots of mommy practice.

BTW, I also decided Im not using my app this month. Stress-free baby making here I come!


----------



## sweetbliss89

How is everyone today? Its been quiet in here!

I'm still waiting for AF to get the heck out of here. It should be only another day or so. FF says a little more than a week until ovulation, yayyy! I'm going to be going and buying some wood to build a bench to go under the shelf that I built by our front door to keep me distracted :winkwink: the actual building part will only take a day but staining and putting polyurethane on it will take me a good 3-4 days. Then I can start making the plans for a new solid entertainment stand! I'm way too excited about all of this haha I'm hoping it helps me not be so anxious. I also have my valor essential oil to help with my anxiety during the TWW this month!


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm still alive and kickin'....barely! I haven't had cramps this bad in years. This whole "woman" gig is completely overrated! :hissy:


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> BTW, I also decided Im not using my app this month. Stress-free baby making here I come!

Sounds like a good idea Macy.


----------



## Fruitee

Joining :) cd1 today



sweetbliss89 said:


> AF has not been kind this month! Yesterday was painful but I had lots to do so I had to push through it but I felt so drained at the end of the day. Today hasn't been as bad but usually I only have cramps for 1 day... not this month! Should be only 2 more days of this witch though. I bought the soft cups yesterday. Not many people here seem to have had success with them but I figured $5-$6... might as well give it a shot. Bought DH folic acid and zinc too. I know they take time to build up in his system though so we'll have to wait and see.




AugustBride6 said:


> I feel your pain Sweetbliss. I've been on the struggle bus since yesterday. I'm tired, crampy, bloated and my jeans are tight. I've been fighting off the urge to sucker punch my coworkers all week. I just want to be home in some comfy clothes on the couch. **sigh**

Ha this was me today, been so irritable, don't think the heat helped!!


----------



## macydarling

Welcome Fruitee!!!!

I had sharp pains in my left side on and off today. I really, really hope my bladder infection isnt back (or never went away???) as Im having the other tell tale signs (low fever, frequent peeing, feels like I cant empty my bladder all the way, tummy and back pain etc). The side pain is new. I will wait and see if it gets any worse as the doctor is SO freaking expensive! I think it is wayyy too early for O pains though.

Anyway, cant wait to be in the TWW with you ladies!


----------



## Bug222

hey ladies.. hopping on over from the July thread. AF isn't here just yet but tested with a BFN this am and having a lot of cramping. 9 dpo but I only have a 10 day LP.


----------



## Fruitee

macydarling said:


> Welcome Fruitee!!!!
> 
> I had sharp pains in my left side on and off today. I really, really hope my bladder infection isnt back (or never went away???) as Im having the other tell tale signs (low fever, frequent peeing, feels like I cant empty my bladder all the way, tummy and back pain etc). The side pain is new. I will wait and see if it gets any worse as the doctor is SO freaking expensive! I think it is wayyy too early for O pains though.
> 
> Anyway, cant wait to be in the TWW with you ladies!

Thanks :) aww hope it's not an infection, thankfully I've never had one but m friend gets them so bad :hugs:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well join me in for this month.. since didn't even really try last month, hopefully will be better this time.
If all goes to plan, will test around the 8th.


----------



## macydarling

Welcome to the party Cheeky & Bug!!! But dont count yourself out for July until the witch shows up!


----------



## jumpingo

so i might have done something absolutely ridiculous.

my husband and i were waiting for our pizza and walking around the furniture store (the pizza hut, the hardware/outdoor/sporting goods/toy store, and the furniture store are all in the same big store) and, like always, we admired the couch we bought and agreed that we have the best couch, checked out the massage chair (though someone was in it), and then wandered through the clearance section...

and there was a crib for 75% off. we just sort of looked at each other saying, "yeah...?" so i read a bunch of reviews and did some price comparison, etc...and it's now in the back of my car:dohh::shrug::blush::wacko::haha:

let's hope i get a BFP sooner rather than later!:rofl:


----------



## fairyy

jumpingo said:


> so i might have done something absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> my husband and i were waiting for our pizza and walking around the furniture store (the pizza hut, the hardware/outdoor/sporting goods/toy store, and the furniture store are all in the same big store) and, like always, we admired the couch we bought and agreed that we have the best couch, checked out the massage chair (though someone was in it), and then wandered through the clearance section...
> 
> and there was a crib for 75% off. we just sort of looked at each other saying, "yeah...?" so i read a bunch of reviews and did some price comparison, etc...and it's now in the back of my car:dohh::shrug::blush::wacko::haha:
> 
> let's hope i get a BFP sooner rather than later!:rofl:

:rofl:
The baby needs to be conceived soon now ;)


----------



## Bug222

haha thats awesome jumpingo!


----------



## macydarling

Cribs are expensive so no shame in snatching up one you found on sale! Im a total clearance shopper. Every piece of clothing I own was bought on sale.


----------



## macydarling

CD 10 for me! BD marathon starts NOW! DH is ready LOL tried to wake me up 5 min before my alarm...smh...5 minutes lmao. Needless to say, did not happen!


----------



## canadabear

macydarling said:


> CD 10 for me! BD marathon starts NOW! DH is ready LOL tried to wake me up 5 min before my alarm...smh...5 minutes lmao. Needless to say, did not happen!

:haha: too funny!!!

AFM: more cramping this morning.. Thinking AF is on its way.. Temps are staying up so far.. So trying to stay hopeful! :dust:


----------



## n.miller

I'm cd 7 today. DH and I started BD for the heck of it last night. Lol. Today I officially start packing for vacation.


----------



## sharnw

Im cd8 and bd last night. I ended up annoyed and went to sleep angry because it was the most disappointing bd ever! Hoping tomorrow OH lasts more :growlmad: MEN!! :gun:

Sorry for my rant :flower:


----------



## jumpingo

sharnw, 

yes, exactly. MEN.:gun: hahaha
i got annoyed with my husband the other night too but that meant there was NO action, so i guess any sex is still probably better than no sex. right? :blush::shrug:


----------



## sharnw

I suppose :flower: 
When ttc DD; Dtd felt like a chore :( Im not letting it be like that this time round ;)


----------



## jumpingo

sharnw said:


> I suppose :flower:
> When ttc DD; Dtd felt like a chore :( Im not letting it be like that this time round ;)

yeah, yesterday i was trying to get my husband in the mood and he stopped and jokingly said, "oh, i see what's going on! you just want to have sex to get my sperm, don't you?" we both laughed and i continued. successfully. :rofl: 

just gotta make it fun:winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

Thanks Jumperoo :) :)
Are you doing smep? Im doing smep this cycle. Something different :)


----------



## jumpingo

sharnw said:


> Thanks Jumperoo :) :)
> Are you doing smep? Im doing smep this cycle. Something different :)

more than an actual "plan," we are just having sex every day (we missed one the other day but it's still early:winkwink:) and hoping one of them:spermy: makes it! figuring out which day is the every OTHER day sounds too complicated (and too scheduled) for us just yet. we have been living together for almost a year but just got married in june, so we're just enjoying it and keeping it fun:thumbup: BUT, we really want to get pregnant sooner rather than later, so i'm temping and charting symptoms, etc. and we'll see how it goes.

how about you? what have you done in previous cycles? OPKs? temping? everything? nothing? it's so interesting to hear what other people do and their reasoning, etc. i'm a number nerd and love graphs and charts, so am oddly excited about my developing FF chart:haha:


----------



## macydarling

Well we finally BD'd this morning! I think I prefer morning BD for whatever reason. The only thing that concerns me is that when I saw my dr for the bladder infection she told me to be sure to pee after sex. Wont that be counter productive? I dont usually have bladder or UTI problems. I guess I have to trust the drs opinion since she knows we're TTC and she said the frequent BD and then going to sleep afterwards is what caused the infection. I compromised and waited a few minutes afterwards and then peed :)

How are you ladies doing? Are we having a DH rant??? Lol. Love those!


----------



## Cheekygringo

I agree with peeing after having sex to stop uti from happening. Or if you can a shower/bath.


----------



## canadabear

Did a way early test today :haha: bfn of course :dohh: but had to try for dh birthday.
My temp shot up this morning :happydance: so I am taking that as a good sign. I know I joined you ladies with the assumption that AF was well on her way.. All pre-period symptoms are here, but can't help being hopeful they are early preg/ implant signs. Hope no one minds me staying on this thread? Maybe you ladies will be my good luck charm! :dust:


----------



## macydarling

I'm glad you're here Canada! It would otherwise be a bit boring here anyway as none of us are in the TWW yet. I am still hoping for you that you AF has packed up and left for vacation for the next 9 mos!


----------



## fairyy

Hello ladies. Seems lots of BD actions going on ;)
We are yet to start :)

Gone for my HSG test yesterday. My tubes are completely clear and I did not feel any pain at all when the fluid went through my tube. No cramping, no spotting. Yay :)

We can have sex from today (not supposed to have sex 3days before and day of HSG) but I am not fertile yet. I think we will start from tomorrow on cd12.


----------



## Bug222

great news fairyy!

im in the same spot Canada.. 11 dpo.. another negative today. lots and lots of AF cramping (its been 3 days now)... AF was due today. Im pretty sure she is just going to make an annoying late appearance. 

I think we will try the SMEP this coming cycle. Gotta say though... DH and I have been together for 13 years... married for 8.. trying to keep things interesting with timed BDing cycle after cycle is getting difficult!


----------



## sweetbliss89

fairy - so glad it went well! 

AFM - AF finally got her stuff together and left :happydance: I'm sure we'll start the BD marathon tonight, I'm way too excited! I'm excited to try the soft cups this cycle. I'm going to go ahead and practice using them after each BD even though I'm not fertile yet. I want to get the hang of using them the right way. I'm hoping August is a lucky month. The end of August will be 9 years since DH and I met :flower:


----------



## n.miller

Canada - we don't mind at all. Tell your hubby happy bday!

Getting closer to fertile for me. DH is at work till 10:15 pm, but I'm hoping we can get some birthday bday for him tonight. We're celebrating with family tomorrow after church.


----------



## macydarling

That is awesome to hear Fairyy! Glad we are all within dayd of each other cycle wise! 

I had a lot of clear and stretchy CM today. Wonder if Im Oing early? Its only CD 11. Bizarre!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - forgot to comment on the UTI/pee after sex thing. I get AWFUL UTIs if I don't pee after sex. Mine move really fast though because I got an awful kidney infection a few years ago from not getting a UTI treated so now it just goes straight to my kidneys. Definitely pee after sex though! I'm trying the soft cups this cycle because of that issue with it coming out after due to having to pee. I know they say that it doesn't matter and the good ones have already made it up there but it will help me feel better to keep it all up there longer :shrug:
You don't temp, right? Its possible you're Oing early. BD, BD, BD just to cover all of your bases :happydance:


----------



## macydarling

No, I dont temp. Im trying to do a no stress cycle. I am a bit worried about the kidney thing though! I am having the same symptoms as with my bladder infection still even though I finished the meds a few weeks ago. Now I am having pains in my sides. I get worried because I remember being hospitalized for a bad kidney infection when I was little. I was vomiting and running a fever yesterday but I assumed it was a viral thing since I have a sore throat. Ugh. The doctor is SO expensive and I hate spending money on it if I dont have to...


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - Is there a walk in clinic you could go to that might be cheaper than the doctor? My kidney infection was horrific. I could barely walk it was so painful.


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies, can I join you? I was in the June testing thread and ended up having a CP. I'm most likely 3dpo, my chart/temp/OPKs have been a little funky due to the fact that we've been traveling in Australia. I've also had a mild cold (slight sore throat/runny nose) so hoping that wasn't the reason for my temp jump. Time will tell I guess. Hopefully regardless I'll get to test in Aug! If I am where I think I am in my cycle I guess I could technically test in July but I'm going to wait until Aug 1st. Last cycle I had the same faint line from 12-15dpo and nearly lost my mind obsessing over it so I want to wait until I know for sure the line should be fairly dark. I'd actually wait longer but that day we're flying out of town for a wedding and staying with friends so I want to know before we go. Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## JessicaMarie

curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you? I was in the June testing thread and ended up having a CP. I'm most likely 3dpo, my chart/temp/OPKs have been a little funky due to the fact that we've been traveling in Australia. I've also had a mild cold (slight sore throat/runny nose) so hoping that wasn't the reason for my temp jump. Time will tell I guess. Hopefully regardless I'll get to test in Aug! If I am where I think I am in my cycle I guess I could technically test in July but I'm going to wait until Aug 1st. Last cycle I had the same faint line from 12-15dpo and nearly lost my mind obsessing over it so I want to wait until I know for sure the line should be fairly dark. I'd actually wait longer but that day we're flying out of town for a wedding and staying with friends so I want to know before we go. Good luck to everyone this month!

I had a chemical in May, and I am going to test on August 1st as well! I could probably test earlier, but my husband and I went on our first date on August 2nd (6 years ago) so I am thinking it would be fun anniversary type gift if we get our BFP! Good luck to you :)


----------



## curiousowl

Yay testing buddies :) sorry to hear about your chemical. That would be a great present though!


----------



## Deal9027

:hi: ladies! The :witch: got me a couple days ago so onward to August!! May I join in on the fun here?!!! I'll have to take some time tomorrow to catch up on this thread!! Best of luck to all!!!! :dust:


----------



## n.miller

Welcome curious!

Deal - :hugs: so sorry the :witch: got you. We're happy to have your company.


----------



## curiousowl

Hi Deal :) sorry to see you're still here but nice to see a familiar face!


----------



## macydarling

Hello again Curious and Deal!! Welcome!

I will be heading to an urgent care clinic shortly. I barely slept last night due to the pain in my sides/back. Im also not very smart and cant resist DH do we BD'd this morning and now my hooha is on fire! FX we can get this figured out! I am guessing it has gone to my kidneys. No bueno.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey ladoes. Thought I'd better stalk as its already taken me ages to catch up and if I left it any longer I never would!

I'm on 9dpo so won't be long till I join you all or real.


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Hello again Curious and Deal!! Welcome!
> 
> I will be heading to an urgent care clinic shortly. I barely slept last night due to the pain in my sides/back. Im also not very smart and cant resist DH do we BD'd this morning and now my hooha is on fire! FX we can get this figured out! I am guessing it has gone to my kidneys. No bueno.

definitely get to the doctor!! i had a urinary tract infection a couple times several years ago and one time i let it go until i could hardly walk. taking public transportation to the hospital was horrible. the doctor took one look at the test results and actually used the word in japanese for wonderful/amazing when he described my UTI. definitely no bueno.:nope:

get some medicine and drink as much water as possible to help flush it out. take care and hope you are feeling better soon!!:flower:

also, once you get them, they are easier to get again and women are more likely to get them because everything is so close down there:blush: as much as you want the little guys to have extra time in there, i would say pee as soon as you can after sex to keep the bad stuff from traveling the wrong way into the wrong places!:haha:


----------



## jumpingo

bluefish1980 said:
 

> Hey ladoes. Thought I'd better stalk as its already taken me ages to catch up and if I left it any longer I never would!
> 
> I'm on 9dpo so won't be long till I join you all or real.

woohoo! testing soon?:happydance:
your chart looks great, fingers crossed for you:thumbup:

i'm only MAYBE 1DPO so getting excited for anyone who's closer than me! haha


----------



## curiousowl

Ouch macy :( That totally sucks. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bug222

ouch Macy! I hope they can get you sorted out quickly!!!


----------



## canadabear

Macy :so sorry for you! :hugs: hope you get sorted soon! :dust:
Bluefish: your chart is looking great.. When are you thinking of testing? 

AFM: temps are staying up and boobs are a bit sore last night and this morning. Super vivid dreams too.. Trying not to read too much into things as cramps are still here and some pre-af acne too. :shrug: 
:dust:


----------



## bluefish1980

Trying not to think about POAS as I can't stand seeing the BFN everytime. Plus, my LP is usually 14-15 days so there is still a way to go.


----------



## sweetbliss89

So sorry Macy! I hope they're able to help you! They were able to give me pain killers for the first day when I had my kidney infection because it was so painful. I hope they can get you some type of relief! If they don't give you anything but antibiotics then try a heating pad on your back! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Sorry but I haven't read to date. 
Thought I would brave things and add my name to your group. This is unofficially our first cycle back in the boat of TTCing, although OH and I agreed we wouldn't start TTCing till after we have moved. But I'm just a bit too broody to wait and I know it takes me ages to get BFP's (took 11 cycles last time). So may as well get started early. 
I have BBT thermometer and OPK's ready. I'm expecting to O around 4th Aug and planning on testing around 20th Aug - which would be 2 days after AF is due.


----------



## Mintastic

Hey ladies - I am still a July tester but wanted to pop in so I could keep following you all.


----------



## sweetbliss89

So I just have to share.... maybe TMI, sorry! but I just successfully used my first soft cup! I know some people say they work and some say they don't but I figured I would give it a shot this month, nothing to lose but the $6 I spent on the box of them hah. I was so nervous about being able to use it right but I did, it was wayyyy easier than I expected. I feel like this calls for a celebration. Cake and ice cream anyone?


----------



## skweek35

Woohoo!!! I used softcups the month we conceived our dd. Was so easy.


----------



## stellaluna431

Hey ladies :) I'm moving over from the July thread. I still haven't O'd, so I won't be testing until August now. Happy to join you!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Skweek - quick question.... has your DH ever had a SA done? We decided to try the soft cups because my DH'S came back that his liquefaction took longer so I figured the soft cup would be able to keep all of the goodness lol closer to my cervix longer so it can liquefy and that way I don't have to stay laying down for an hour or more. Just looking for someone who might have experience overcoming a similar problem.


----------



## curiousowl

Fingers crossed canada and blue! 

Yay sweet, lol :D We need to take our TTC victories where we can get them.


----------



## macydarling

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Hmmm, sore nipples at 3 and 4dpo. I know it doesn't mean much at this point but I can't help wondering. I didn't have any of that last cycle with my chemical.


----------



## skweek35

sweetbliss89 said:


> Skweek - quick question.... has your DH ever had a SA done? We decided to try the soft cups because my DH'S came back that his liquefaction took longer so I figured the soft cup would be able to keep all of the goodness lol closer to my cervix longer so it can liquefy and that way I don't have to stay laying down for an hour or more. Just looking for someone who might have experience overcoming a similar problem.

Yes we did his SA when we started fertility investigations. Results came back all normal. 
Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## fairyy

We started BD yesterday @cd12. But my DH says he can't sleep soundly when we BD at night. :shrug: People BD normally at night, don't they !!! I have a feeling that he is going to give me hard time on the next BD day. :dohh:


----------



## bluefish1980

Sorry to hear that Fairy. I'm sure you'll be persuasive when it comes to it 
:winkwink:

Is there another time of the day to DTD? When my DH started saying evening wasn't as good as morning, I said 'we'll, if you want to get up at 5.30am so we have time to BD before work, I'm up for it'. Funnily enough, he decided evening BD was good enough after all!


----------



## fairyy

Setting alarm and getting up to BD and rushing to work isn't fun. Evening time is good. I have to try for evening it seems. Weekend BD is fun, we do it at random time on weekends, after shower sometimes.


----------



## KrissyB

Hey all - I'm jumping in for August but I'll probably mainly just be stalking.
The witch has me this week, then I'll be away the following week. I'm starting Vitex this month so we'll see if that helps anything (two months of <10 day LPs), but I'm not temping or trying while traveling, and we've got limited time TTC that I might be fertile after our trip. and I've got an ultrasound on August 13th to rule out Endometriosis, cysts, and fibroids (I've also had dysmenorrhea the past two months). 

So all in all I expect this one to be a wash, but I guess there's still a chance :shrug:


----------



## fairyy

Yes, Krissy there is still a chance as long as you have some unprotected :sex: Many women don't have the slightest idea of their fertile days but still mange to get pregnant just having sex on random days.


----------



## curiousowl

Boo, big temp dip today at 5dpo. I slept well, normal time so idk. I'm super worried I didn't actually O since today was the first day in several that I woke up without a sore throat so maybe it was just my cold. And unfortunately for me I'm flying home from Australia today so my next few temps will be artificially high due to jet lag. I keep trying to remind myself that my OPKs were fairly clear and my CM pattern was super clear but still worried.


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: curiousowl - it could be implant dip?? not sure but I think it's possible :shrug: 
Sending :dust: your way and hoping it's not an issue :flower:

afm: bit of a temp drop today but not getting too worried, still some cramping, but lots of creamy cm and cervix is still high, firm and closed.. here's hoping it stays that way. AF was officially due yesterday, if I go by usual cycle length, but that's not to say it wouldn't be due 'normally' any time this week ..
New testing date is Saturday morning!! :dust:


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks canada :) I've always heard implantation is 6-10dpo but hopefully! Your dip today in fact looks perfectly timed! Not that that's a guarantee but you never know :) fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jumpingo

got my first cross hairs...! 

(aw, baby's growing up and getting crosshairs:rofl:)

FF puts me at 3DPO. i am confused about when to test though...

last month my cycle was 30 days, but i didn't temp, so does FF just assume a 14 day LP since there's no past data? 

it's predicting AF at 15DPO, essentially, even though that will only be CD24 and i usually have 28-30 day cycles. i don't want to start testing too early (last month it was really disheartening) but i also don't think i can wait out AF:dohh:

what do you ladies recommend?!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Tui

Hi ladies. Took me a while to find the latest party thread but here I am :wave:

Just waiting to O after my D&C so should be testing in August sometime. 

I see there are lots of new ladies joined in, that's great. Sorry I haven't been stopping in much but had a bit going on as some of you know. Are any of the "old girls" still about? Haven't read through yet.


----------



## Bug222

still waiting on CD1.. so frustrated. Now have had three full days of spotting and im onto 5 days of AF cramping. I just want her to show up already so I can move on to next cycle. I guess my body is just still messed up from my last MC.


----------



## canadabear

curiousowl said:


> Thanks canada :) I've always heard implantation is 6-10dpo but hopefully! Your dip today in fact looks perfectly timed! Not that that's a guarantee but you never know :) fingers crossed for you!

I've read that implant can be from 5dpo.. All depends on how long it takes for fertilized egg to travel. Still sending you tons of :dust: and hoping your temp comes back up tomorrow. :flower:

AFM: lots of nausea tonight.. Just came on suddenly and breasts are really tender. Trying not to read too much into things.. Still cramping lots and other pre-af signs :shrug:


----------



## Tui

Sorry AF is playing hide and seek with you bug. Frustrating! 

Jumpingo, it's difficult to judge your first chart so I think FF just guesses initially. Once you have done a couple it goes on past cycle info. Good luck.


----------



## macydarling

Welcome to all the new ladies!

AFM, I do in fact have a kidney infection (...& tonsilitis..boo). The doc put me on some strong antibiotics so I should be as good as new soon. Im glad I already decided to take a relaxed cycle so Im not freaking out about this. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bluefish1980

So, looks like I'm joining you ladies sooner than I thought. Started spotting this morning (only 11DPO :() So it looks like I won't be testing on Thursday LOL.

Oh well, on to cycle 21........


----------



## coolbabe843

Count me in for aug testing, i am cd8 if i am doing it right, started af on the 14th so i guess that would be right....anyways bd last night i know it might be early but we bd the same time a couple years ago just once and i got pregnant with my daughter so why not give it a shot lol


----------



## macydarling

Welcome ladies! Cheer up Bluefish. Dont count yourself out for July yet!!

AFM I am actually having a good amount of EWCM this cycle. It started CD 11. Maybe an early O this month? Im not worrying about it....it does no good!


----------



## bluefish1980

So, I got fed up of AF showing up after 21 cycles (only BFP ended in ectopic 15 months ago).

I had been putting off going to the docs as I was sure he would just say I needed to lose weight.

Anyway, I phoned up this eveining and he saw me almost immediately.

Well, the doctor was great! He has ordered loads of tests, including a progesterone test which I have to do on CD21. He has requested a scan as well and when all the results are back he is referring us to a fertility specialist. He has also ordered a bunch of test for DH, including sperm analysis.

He was really lovely and didn't mention my weight once! I really wish I'd gone sooner.


----------



## curiousowl

Don't count yourself out quite yet blue! I spotted before I got a BFP last cycle. Glad the doc went well though :)

Jump, I bet you'll have a shorter cycle this time around because 30 days would be a pretty long LP. If you want to be sure you're not testing early and have no LP info I'd wait until 16 or 17dpo. Congrats on the crosshairs! They're so pretty aren't they, lol.


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> Don't count yourself out quite yet blue! I spotted before I got a BFP last cycle. Glad the doc went well though :)
> 
> Jump, I bet you'll have a shorter cycle this time around because 30 days would be a pretty long LP. If you want to be sure you're not testing early and have no LP info I'd wait until 16 or 17dpo. Congrats on the crosshairs! They're so pretty aren't they, lol.

thanks curious! unfortunately, they got taken away this morning after a really low temp. the time wasn't the usual time, but i'm going with it anyway, because after reading a bunch of people's advice/reassurances on here and thinking about what BBT is, i'm beginning to wonder if i haven't actually ovulated yet and the low temp is not actually "off"? i was so mad and frustrated when i entered the data and it totally changed my chart, but after reading and a tiny bit of venting here on BnB, i think i'm okay with it.:shrug: just means my husband and i still have work to do!:haha::haha:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## fairyy

jumpingo said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Don't count yourself out quite yet blue! I spotted before I got a BFP last cycle. Glad the doc went well though :)
> 
> Jump, I bet you'll have a shorter cycle this time around because 30 days would be a pretty long LP. If you want to be sure you're not testing early and have no LP info I'd wait until 16 or 17dpo. Congrats on the crosshairs! They're so pretty aren't they, lol.
> 
> thanks curious! unfortunately, they got taken away this morning after a really low temp. the time wasn't the usual time, but i'm going with it anyway, because after reading a bunch of people's advice/reassurances on here and thinking about what BBT is, i'm beginning to wonder if i haven't actually ovulated yet and the low temp is not actually "off"? i was so mad and frustrated when i entered the data and it totally changed my chart, but after reading and a tiny bit of venting here on BnB, i think i'm okay with it.:shrug: just means my husband and i still have work to do!:haha::haha:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

May be continue to BD every other day for next few days.


----------



## Tui

Hi Bluefish, so glad your appointment went well and he is being proactive with the tests. Lets hope that its something really easy to fix :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

Hmmm jump, sorry. But if your cycles are normally 30 days that makes some sense. Time will tell in any case! I have definitely seen FF give back crosshairs so you never know.


----------



## Bug222

thats great news bluefish! hopefully he can help you on your way to your BFP!

day 4 of spotting... CD 28 of a 25 day cycle...


----------



## sweetbliss89

So someone mentioned to me that taking mucinex will help increase your EWCM and that it can be helpful for TTC. I kind of brushed it aside. It just so happens that I was really sick this past week and Saturday night I took mucinex to help me sleep better. Sunday and Monday, more so on Monday, I noticed EWCM which is unusual for right now in my cycle. I wonder if the mucinex did do that! I'm kind of contemplating taking it every other day or something for the next few days until after I O.... would that be crazy?


----------



## Frenchgal

I think im out for july too. Started spotting today 2 days before AF..could it be IB this late? Im confused and discouraged :(


----------



## Tui

sweetbliss89 said:


> So someone mentioned to me that taking mucinex will help increase your EWCM and that it can be helpful for TTC. I kind of brushed it aside. It just so happens that I was really sick this past week and Saturday night I took mucinex to help me sleep better. Sunday and Monday, more so on Monday, I noticed EWCM which is unusual for right now in my cycle. I wonder if the mucinex did do that! I'm kind of contemplating taking it every other day or something for the next few days until after I O.... would that be crazy?

I've heard that too but never tried it. How long did it take to work? I never get ewcm. Managed to conceive without it but would give mucinex a go, lol.


----------



## macydarling

Sweet~ I have heard Mucinex is good for that! I have never tried it personally but it seems to work for you so go for it!

French~ I think implantation can happen up to 12DPO. Dont count yourself out just yet.

AFM~ DH and I BD'd last night and he asked me afterwards if I was due for AF soon. I was like...uh in two weeks! And then he showed me a bunch of brown-ish EWCM. How strange! I was only CD 14 yesterday and I dont usually spot between periods.


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies can I join in my tww started yesterday. I have one DD who is 22 months old. On the second cycle of femera. Good luck to everyone


----------



## KrissyB

I guess my system is just all out of wack... My temps are all still post O, AF left after 3 days (which was little more than 1 day and spotting), still crampy, and still feel like there's flow down there - but its all watery/creamy. Today temp was super high (98.8) but I had gotten up an hour before my alarm to pee so I don't put stock in it. And all tests have been bfn, so I think I am just going crazy.
I have an ultrasounds on Aug 13th to check for fibroids, cysts, and Endo so maybe something is just wrong.


----------



## sweetbliss89

I think I might give the mucinex a try, but I need to go to the store first because the only kind I have is the mucinex DM and whatever that DM stands for makes me SO loopy for 24 hours :wacko:. I can't drive or do anything for a day after I take it, its crazy and I hate that feeling. I'm hoping the regular kind isn't too expensive. 

Tui - I feel like it took a day to kick in/work... like I took it Saturday night and Monday morning I noticed the EWCM.

I'm CD10 today and DH was making a game plan this morning for BD timing. :happydance: it makes me happy that he's so into it and really wants this so badly but it always makes me feel twice as upset each month when it doesn't end in a BFP :nope:


----------



## curiousowl

Macy, ovulation spotting maybe?

Sweetbliss, there's definitely threads in the TTC section about what type and when to take Mucinex. Good luck!

AFM, I woke up with sore boobs and my temp was sky high. It doesn't mean much since I'm super jet-lagged but the temps I discarded earlier in my cycle were from that batch of jet-lag and this is much higher so hoping I did actually O!


----------



## canadabear

Curiosowl: still fx for you this cycle! Hope your temps stay up up up! And sending :dust: your way.
Krissy: what dpo would you be today if you discount AF? I have had strange cycles like yours from time to time but nothing showed up in any tests. :shrug: sometimes I wonder if the stress of TTC can alter things? Sending :dust: your way!
Sweet Bliss: wonderful your DH is so on board! Have a fun month DTD! :dust:
Macy: strange :shrug: let us know if anything new happens.. Sending :dust: to you too and hoping you caught the egg if you did o early. 

AFM: still no sign of AF. Still lots of cramping and lower back pain. :shrug: lots of watery/creamy cm and cervix high and closed. Not worried about slight temp dip as really restless sleep.. DS was up 4 times last night! :dohh: 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Canada - I'd be 13 dpo :shrug: Our bodies are so weird.

All I know is that we're leaving for week long vacation on Friday, and I really just want some clarification before then. I don't want to temp or POAS while we're away and I'd either like a :bfp: or some consistent pre-O temps before we go (so I know if I can drink lol :drunk:) .


----------



## Deal9027

:hi: ladies! Just trying to catch up on BNB since I took a vacation from work & BNB for almost a week!! 

As for Mucinex I took it last month because I produce little if any EWCM and I do think it helped some but it also could have potentially caused me to O a couple days later than the month before but I don't know that for certain. You just want to make sure you get strictly Guaifenesin with no other active ingredients. I found Kirkland Muscas Relief on Amazon which is just Guaifenesin and it was super duper cheap compared to picking up Musinex off the store shelf!


----------



## macydarling

Welcome MK! Hello again to all the lovely ladies! Im playing catch up. 

I havent experienced O spotting before so that would be interesting if it is! I have cut wayyyy back on my running and just doing super easy workouts. Im still on my "stress free" kick in ALL areas of my life not just TTC. Let's hope it helps.


----------



## fairyy

Macy, I also think it was ovulation spotting.


----------



## macydarling

Thank you for the encouragement! Hopefully it was since we BD'd.

Anyone else under the weather? My sinuses feel like they are about to explode and my throat is sandpaper. Yuck.


----------



## curiousowl

Just getting over a cold here macy, it's awful! I think all the vitamins I'm taking for TTC helped though. I didn't get as sick as I normally do. Feel better soon!

I'm having some (sorry, TMI) darkish CM so hoping it's related to implantation or something. Not even really enough to call spotting. And apparently my boobs were only sore this morning. I'm just going to assume I slept weird with that one.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Well DH backed out of BD tonight. I'm so angry. I tried twice today with no luck. I know he's tired, he had 24 hour duty yesterday so he didn't sleep at all until 9am when he got home this morning and he only slept until noon so I get it but I can't help but be angry. I'm only CD 10 so hopefully this doesn't mess it up. I'm just so... ahhhhh! Why couldn't he just stick with the plan we made this morning when he got home to start today, cd 12, and cd 14.


----------



## jumpingo

sweetbliss89 said:


> Well DH backed out of BD tonight. I'm so angry. I tried twice today with no luck. I know he's tired, he had 24 hour duty yesterday so he didn't sleep at all until 9am when he got home this morning and he only slept until noon so I get it but I can't help but be angry. I'm only CD 10 so hopefully this doesn't mess it up. I'm just so... ahhhhh! Why couldn't he just stick with the plan we made this morning when he got home to start today, cd 12, and cd 14.

aww, i'm sorry. similarly, last night my husband said to me, "when did this become a chore?" :cry: 

hang in there - it's still early, right?


----------



## Mintastic

Ugh... If I could tell 19-year-old me that I would ever be trying to convince a man to have sex with me rather than sleep or lie on the couch she would never ever believe me.


----------



## Bug222

finally at cd1! bring on the August cycle!


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> Hmmm jump, sorry. But if your cycles are normally 30 days that makes some sense. Time will tell in any case! I have definitely seen FF give back crosshairs so you never know.

whatdya know, i put this morning's temp in and the crosshairs are back. FF is surely going to drive me insane:wacko:

managed to get my husband in bed last night, just in case, but i think i'm already in the TWW.



now i need opinions on testing...:help:

here's my Chart 
and here's my predicament:

FF recommends testing at CD29 (19DPO?!), which is aug 7th and AF is due aug 9th. 

my family is coming to visit aug 2-10th. i won't be able to test (or temp with any regularity) during those dates but at the same time, there will likely be drinking...and they will KNOW something is up if i don't have a beer with everyone. my husband and i are also having a big party on the 9th with our friends in japan to celebrate getting married (our wedding was in the states).

do i just wait until the 11th to test and act like nothing is any different? drink til it's pink?:shrug:

or, it seems like 19DPO is a long time...do i test on aug 2nd (14DPO) and is that too early? or, if it's positive, is that too early to tell my family?

(can you say chronic over-thinker?:wacko::blush::dohh:)

i don't really want to tell my family that we are this actively trying. they know we both want kids and now that we're married, i'm sure they assume to a certain degree, but probably just assume we are NTNPing. it would make my life much less stressful for them not to know any more than that. 

what would you do??


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Ugh... If I could tell 19-year-old me that I would ever be trying to convince a man to have sex with me rather than sleep or lie on the couch she would never ever believe me.

Mint! SO TRUE! :rofl:


----------



## Tui

Jumpingo, I got a bfp at 9dpo so its not too early. You can always use the old "I'm on antibiotics" line, or a sponsored dry week for some charity if you don't want to risk it.


----------



## curiousowl

That's a hard one jump! That was me last cycle. I tested early (12dpo) because we were going to a wedding and got a faint line and then spent the next 5 days obsessively testing and crying in the bathroom at our friend's wedding because I knew I was miscarrying. I didn't drink, one couple who we were at the wedding with figured it out (we hadn't told anyone we were trying), and I started bleeding the next morning.

We're going to another wedding this month around testing and so even though I'd like to wait until 17dpo to test I'll be testing at 15dpo. At that point I feel like at least I know the line should be dark on an FRER, unlike at 12dpo. If I were you I might feel inclined to test at 14dpo with an FRER and if it's negative just drink until it's pink, then test again on the 11th if I hadn't started AF. I don't think I'd tell my family that early but I also don't know if I could hold it in if I was around them and knew. (Which will be the case if I'm knocked up this cycle!)

I'm an over-thinker too if that's not obvious, lol!


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl,

thank you so much for replying:hugs: i tend to guess that most people who are on TTC boards at all lean toward the over-thinking type but it's nice to get it out there!:haha:

the more i think about it, the more i think i won't be able to resist testing on 14DPO:blush: so i guess then i have to just hope it's either very negative or obviously positive. one of those squinters might be my fate though, now that i've said it!:wacko:


----------



## jumpingo

Tui said:


> Jumpingo, I got a bfp at 9dpo so its not too early. You can always use the old "I'm on antibiotics" line, or a sponsored dry week for some charity if you don't want to risk it.

thanks tui!:hugs:

unfortunately, my parents are both in the medical field, so the antibiotics excuse doesn't fly in my house:dohh: wish it did though!!

if it gets to needing an "excuse," i might just have to say that i'm cutting back since we are hoping to get pregnant sometime soon. and pray really hard that they don't push it any further:shrug:


----------



## Tui

jumpingo said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Jumpingo, I got a bfp at 9dpo so its not too early. You can always use the old "I'm on antibiotics" line, or a sponsored dry week for some charity if you don't want to risk it.
> 
> thanks tui!:hugs:
> 
> unfortunately, my parents are both in the medical field, so the antibiotics excuse doesn't fly in my house:dohh: wish it did though!!
> 
> if it gets to needing an "excuse," i might just have to say that i'm cutting back since we are hoping to get pregnant sometime soon. and pray really hard that they don't push it any further:shrug:Click to expand...

Doh ! Best to be as honest as you can I guess. I think you will have a really good idea if you test at 14dpo. My 15dpo test, the line stole the ink from the control! :haha:


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone. Have read everything but phone acting up so need to type fast. 
Freaking out wanting to poas but trying to wait just a few more days!! Saturday morning bring on the :dust:


----------



## Tui

Good luck canadabear x


----------



## Bug222

good luck Canada!! Lots of babydust to you!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Jump - I had a similar situation. On my hen night AF was late. I hadn't done a test but I was unsure what to do.

In the end, I drank non-alcoholic drinks without anyone knowing. I had non-alcoholic cocktails, vodka and coke (without the vodka) and no one knew!

Canada- good luck! Fingers crossed for you!

AFM - officially CD2 nothing to report.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well have started getting darker opk, and it's getting close to normal O time so started dtd. at least I have a chance this month now... Though I'm not sure exactly when I'll be testing. I usually poas early.


----------



## sweetbliss89

jump - yeah, it is still a little early, he's lucky haha. I've been ovulating a few days early, CD 12/13 so we still have a chance, my temp didn't jump this morning so we're good. I think Blue's idea for you is a really great one! I'd test 14 DPO and if its positive just do the non alcoholic drinks with nobody knowing. I don't think I'd tell family that early either. If they question you then go with the "cutting back in hopes of getting pregnant in the near future". I hope that they wouldn't question you at all though!


----------



## KrissyB

Curious - I'm kind of in the same boat. I'm leaving for a week long beach vacation with my family tomorrow. I had AF over the weekend, but it was only 1 day of flow with lots of spotting days which is very unusual for me. And my temps have only dipped below last month's cover line once (at what would have been 10dpo). All tests have been BFNs, but I know with my DD I had a very similar irregular period and then it took over a week before I managed to get a bfn (I guess I have really low natural hcg). But on the other hand, I know I've had short LPs lately and dysmenorrhea (painful periods) - and am scheduled for an U/S on Aug 13 to check for cysts/fibroids/endo - So maybe something is just entirely off with my system :wacko:
So I'm trying to debate if I assume AF is AF and just forget it and enjoy myself or if I give in to the wave of symptoms I've had (I still feel like I'm about to have AF although she's gone for the month already) and assume I'm pregnant.... I really don't want to temp or POAS on vacation either. 
And then what, if anything, do I tell the fam? "Oh I think I MIGHT be pregnant" :shrug: And I want to relax and drink if I can demmit :wine:


----------



## KrissyB

Jeez... and I hope your family is less crazy than mine....
I just got off the phone with my parents - they are picking up some beer ahead of time so there's stuff to drink when we get there. They asked we (my DH & I) would like. I answered what my DH would drink... only because I tend not to put myself first and I'll drink anything that's around anyway, he's pickier. And my mother JUMPED on it "What about you?? Do you not want anything? Are you not drinking?!" I just stammered my way through a "I just drink whatever" and tried to move on with the conversation lol. Guess there will be no keeping anything a secret if I do decide not to drink. The burden of being 100% Irish lol.


----------



## canadabear

Krissy: :rofl: too funny.. Hope it all works out for you! Can just picture your family standing outside the bathroom door waiting for you to test all week :haha:
Sending :dust: and good luck! 

AFM: more cramps, temp is down a bit but restless sleep the last 2 days. :shrug: not sure what is going on but if AF is coming it sure is taking its time !!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm out already! Before Aug even started! Ugh, seriously. I'm pretty sure I started AF today at 8dpo. (I only say pretty sure since I had light bleeding, definitely more than spotting, last cycle before I got a BFP. If this stops and my temp doesn't drop in the next few days we'll see.) I'm pretty upset but with my chemical last cycle, and traveling to and from Australia I guess things are just screwed up. I'm still not even 100% sure I O'd so who knows. Stupid body. Hoping for a much more normal cycle next time around. Maybe if that happens I could even end up back testing in Aug. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jumpingo

KrissyB said:


> Jeez... and I hope your family is less crazy than mine....
> I just got off the phone with my parents - they are picking up some beer ahead of time so there's stuff to drink when we get there. They asked we (my DH & I) would like. I answered what my DH would drink... only because I tend not to put myself first and I'll drink anything that's around anyway, he's pickier. And my mother JUMPED on it "What about you?? Do you not want anything? Are you not drinking?!" I just stammered my way through a "I just drink whatever" and tried to move on with the conversation lol. Guess there will be no keeping anything a secret if I do decide not to drink. The burden of being 100% Irish lol.

:haha: :dohh:

i think my mom would approve of less alcohol (she's a nurse and ALWAYS going on and on about how us "young kids" drink too much!:roll:) and she'd probably let the connection to TTC slide, purposefully, but it would feel like she's making judgements in her head one way or the other.:shy:

my dad would take one look at my expression and just "know" and give me a smile and never say a word either way but then try to find an opportunity to have a just-us heartfelt conversation.<3

my older brother will make a completely unfiltered observation with no ill-intent, but it will come across that way and his wife will sit there telling him to keep his mouth shut about stuff that's none of his business.:gun:

my little brother just got engaged (aka slightly distracted and in loooove) and probably wouldn't even notice. or, at least not enough to put one and one together and actually SAY anything. he's a classic third can't-we-all-just-get-along child.:winkwink:


so yeah, probably just testing on the 2nd and will go from there...:blush:


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> I'm out already! Before Aug even started! Ugh, seriously. I'm pretty sure I started AF today at 8dpo. (I only say pretty sure since I had light bleeding, definitely more than spotting, last cycle before I got a BFP. If this stops and my temp doesn't drop in the next few days we'll see.) I'm pretty upset but with my chemical last cycle, and traveling to and from Australia I guess things are just screwed up. I'm still not even 100% sure I O'd so who knows. Stupid body. Hoping for a much more normal cycle next time around. Maybe if that happens I could even end up back testing in Aug. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone!

awwww curious, don't get too down on yourself. from reading around the boards, it sounds like a lot of people are told to wait a cycle or two to get back on track before trying again...? so now you've got that done!:thumbup: hope you are feeling better...and you are totally still in for august! it's only july 25th! hang in there:flower:


----------



## Frenchgal

Welll, bring on August. The witch got me. How are you ladies doing, any good newss ??? :):)


----------



## canadabear

curiousowl said:


> I'm out already! Before Aug even started! Ugh, seriously. I'm pretty sure I started AF today at 8dpo. (I only say pretty sure since I had light bleeding, definitely more than spotting, last cycle before I got a BFP. If this stops and my temp doesn't drop in the next few days we'll see.) I'm pretty upset but with my chemical last cycle, and traveling to and from Australia I guess things are just screwed up. I'm still not even 100% sure I O'd so who knows. Stupid body. Hoping for a much more normal cycle next time around. Maybe if that happens I could even end up back testing in Aug. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone!

:hugs: so sorry to hear that curious, I really thought you were still in there with a great chance! Sending you extra :dust: for next cycle and more :hugs:

AFM: Still no sign of :witch:, but still cramping and feeling generally emotional and lethargic.. usual signs af is on its way. I would rather just get af started instead of this waiting game if there is no bfp in the works :growlmad:
Just trying to keep hopefull.. am starting to stress about my temps not coming back up either.. :nope: feeling very confused, but still hopeful and excited for testing Sat :wacko: :dust:


----------



## mwah_xx

Hi! I'm back after a lovely holiday, really relaxing and some no pressure bd!

I'm on cd11 now but my cycles have been all over the place since coming off the pill so not sure when to start opk, might start now and brace myself for the long haul! Pre-pill my cycle was 33 days, last month it was 42!

Good luck Canada!! And baby dust to everyone else will catch up soon xx


----------



## sweetbliss89

Well CD 12 for me, O should be really close. We BD last night and plan to tomorrow. I should ovulate tomorrow if my body keeps with its latest trend, if not tomorrow then the next day, CD 14. Think our bases will be covered with BD CD 11 and CD 13 if I ovulate on CD 13 or CD 14? We didn't want to BD every day due to DH low but normal counts.


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, we've done all our blood tests (apart from the one I need to do on CD21).

DH phoned up to book in to have :spermy: tested and he can't get in till 2nd September! Seems like a life time away!

Oh well, another wait - I guess we'll just keep trying in the mean time.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Blue - I felt the same way when my DH went for SA! It was a date like 3 weeks out from when he tried to get in and it felt like a lifetime. Then of course his job sent him away just a few days before his appointment so he had to reschedule it for a week and a half later. I was so irritated but tried to not take it out on him, it wasn't his fault. Of course once he went it and gave them their sample lol he had the results within a few hours. I hope that the wait isn't too excruciating for you and that the time goes by fast!


----------



## canadabear

Getting ready to test tomorrow before we head out on our camping trip for the night. Hope I get the chance to update everyone.... Send some :dust:my way ladies.. :flower:


----------



## macydarling

Good luck Canada! FX!!!!!


----------



## Snufkin

Hello! First cycle trying for #2 and I'll be testing on the 3rd of August (going on a short trip before then and don't want to test before, as it may be too early anyway and I also don't want to get a BFP and then be away from my partner/#1 for a few days...)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## stellaluna431

mwah- glad you had a nice vacation :) It's always nice to have some no-pressure BD. Hope your cycles regulate soon- we're both in the same boat!

sweetbliss- that sounds like a good plan to me. You're covering all your bases. GL & baby dust :)

bluefish- waiting time sucks :( but I'm glad you have your appointments & stuff in the books. Might as well keep trying in the meantime is right- the time's gonna pass either way.

canada- sending baby dust your way! Let us know your test results before you leave!! Have a great vaca :)

Snufkin- welcome :) GL and have a great trip. Hope you get your BFP when you come back!! How old is your LO?


----------



## smiley4442

AF got me today, so on to August. Having a mammogram around O so not sure if this will be my month either.

good luck everyone!


----------



## Snufkin

#1 will be 2 in September! She's amazing!


----------



## macydarling

Welcome Snufkin!!!

Sorry Smiley. Hopefully August will be your lucky month!


----------



## hunni12

I havent got af but i think im the last one in the july thread and i felt lonely :(


----------



## sweetbliss89

canada - good luck! let us know before you leave and have a great trip!

snufkin - GL! FX for you!

smiley - so sorry :( August is a new month though so don't give up! FX for you this month.

hunni - welcome! when will you be testing?


AFM - temp spiked this morning! 2 more days of high temps and I'll get my cross hairs. If I did O yesterday then it was CD 12 and a few days early so I'm glad we did BD on CD 11. Will still stick with our plan though until I get the cross hairs.


----------



## CarlyP

Hello :flower:

Can I please join you?

I am 7DPO even though my ticker says 6 :wacko:

Going to try and hold out on POAS but doubtful :haha:

Not really noticed any symptoms apart from hay fever the past 3 nights (runny nose, eyes watering, sneezing) and I don't suffer from hay fever so this is all new for me.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## hunni12

Hey bliss not too sure when i will be testing to be honest lol


----------



## Mintastic

I am coming over from the July thread. AF unexpectedly got me quite early (6-7dpo) yesterday.
Going to start temping this cycle and taking vitex. Just need a thermometer.

Too much to catch up on everyone's August progress so far but I hope everyone is well.
I might be testing on the 27th but with wonky cycles who knows?!
Fx for you hunni!


----------



## hunni12

I know you do not supposed to go by cp, but my cervix is high and soft and has white creamy on it. Good sign or bad?


----------



## bluefish1980

Sorry Hunni, I don't check my cervix. Wouldn't even know how! Hopefully some others can help.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Hunni, I understand that the cervix being hard, soft or open can indicate different times, but the actual position will move about all through the day, and isn't a reliable indication.


----------



## Eidson23

Not testing! Just here for support and :dust: :hugs:


----------



## dove830

CD2, 2nd PPAF. LP went from 5 days last cycle to 9 this cycle. Hoping it's long enough this current cycle. I got a vvv faint line at 9 DPO, and then slightly darker at 10 DPO, and then AF came later that day. Quite gutted. Thinking of trying Soy this cycle, as I didn't O until CD32. Has anyone tried it? I dreamt that we were having month of May twins, so here's hoping it was more premonition than dream. :dust:


----------



## mwah_xx

stellaluna431 said:


> mwah- glad you had a nice vacation :) It's always nice to have some no-pressure BD. Hope your cycles regulate soon- we're both in the same boat

Thanks! Hopefully yours start to regulate too, this is driving me crazy!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni did Soy this month dove - how have you found Hunni? And how did you take it? (Amount / days etc)


----------



## macydarling

Welcome to all the new ladies and hope everything is going great for the other lovely ladies. Congrats Eidson!!!!

I realized I am CD 19 today already?! How did that happen?!? Sorry I have not been following this thread as obsessively as usual but I feel like taking a step back has definitely helped my mental health this cycle...FX for everyone!!!!


----------



## caringo

Hey ladies...I guess I should finally join :) think I'm one of the only ones still hanging around in the July thread!

CD 50 for me today...hopefully within the next week I will get AF, as I'm getting brown spotting (which I never get until after AF, so little confused) but if not I will be going to the DRs finally. But hopefully will still be testing sometime in August! :)


----------



## canadabear

:bfn: for me ladies so officially joining you all! AF got me 2hours after testing :dohh: so will not be testing early this cycle. I'm going to say some time around 30th. 
Will keep temping as was really helpful and thinking of trying vitex as well...but will need to start that asap as will take a while to get through my system. Feeling a bit down but trying to stay positive. May also try using opks but don't want to stress myself out too much. Do they confirm ovulation? :dust:


----------



## dove830

They don't. Only temping confirms....or an ultrasound, lol. Opk's tell you that your body is gearing up to o.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well, unless a miracle happens, I don't think I have much of a chance this month..
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## macydarling

So sorry Canada :( And I hope you are wrong Cheeky! Still holding out hope for you Caringo!!!

This thread has really taken off! It's hard to keep up!!! I had some pinches on and off yesterday throughout the day in my lower abdomen under my rib cage. Not sure what body part is even located there but Im not reading too much into it! 

Let me just whine a little bit that I reallllllly am not feeling work today. I feel like Im still tired out from being sick all last week and then having to work the weekend. Booooo. O done complaining now :)


----------



## Snufkin

Well I'm hopeful that this may be it for us...I know it's only our first cycle trying, but yesterday (5dpo) I had a lot of period type cramping and my jeans were sooo uncomfortable. I don't think it's like that for everyone, so don't worry if you don't get that really early feeling of "big uterus", but it was exactly how I felt with my first, except I don't remember what time (it was before I missed my period, but we weren't exactly trying and my cycle was a bit messed up that month I think, so no idea how many dpo I started feeling it.) I still have some light cramping today and the uncomfortable feeling in my abdomen is still there, so we'll see. I'm just worried that if I'm wrong I'll be so disappointed and I'll not be able to trust my body anymore I think. But I'm sure you all know these feelings all too well!

What do you all do to keep yourselves from going insane? I've only got 6 days until testing, but I kind of want to just take one now (I may have done one yesterday...5dpo...mad.) 

Is anyone else planning on testing sunday?


----------



## AugustBride6

Let the fun times begin! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## caringo

Get to it AugustBride! :happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

Having trouble keeping up with everyone. Sorry for those whom the witch just drove out of July :(

Okay...I need to admit something super embarrassing. I totally just POAS even though I am on AF. It was a dollar store one. Obviously it was stark white. My AF was only full flow for 2 days (usually 6-8) and now is only spotting so I irrationally convinced myself that maybe it was just really crazy ib after all and I should POAS just to be safe since I have been drinking extra coffee and stuff knowing I am on AF...
Please tell me I am not the only person crazy enough to have done that??


----------



## macydarling

Woohoo August. Get to BD!!! Dont feel bad Min I have definitely been there before! Better safe than sorry, no harm done!


----------



## sweetbliss89

I have definitely been there before Mint!

AFM - FF gave me my cross hairs this morning! So I definitely O'd early on Cd 12. I had some blood tint in my CM yesterday and this morning though so I'm feeling confused already this TWW


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies :)

Has anyone ever heard of someone getting iimplantation cramps while sleep? I had a strong cramp in my dream last night and in the dream i was holding my tummy it radiated from the bottom of my tummy to my vag but if i was dreaming how in the hell did i feel that? Maybe it was just a weird dream..


----------



## KatO79

Ok think I'm just going to join you ladies here even though AF hasn't shown up yet. 

I'm 15 dpo and AF should have come yesterday (most likely day) or today but nada. Took a Wondfo HPT with FMU this morning but it was a :bfn: So I'm confused, especially since my temp is high today at 37.12 celsius (don't have a chart):shrug:

I just wish that AF would show if I'm not pregnant so I can go on to my next cycle:wacko:

By the way I can't use a FRER as they don't sell them in Denmark:(


----------



## Mintastic

Phew. I knew I couldn't be the only one nuts enough to do that. Thanks ladies. Starting to wonder if I ever actually O'd...


----------



## bluefish1980

Mint - been there done that! I even POAS this afternoon to 'double check' as I had weird AF this cycle and I am now on CD 7!


----------



## manifestmama

Hello ladies, would like to join, I'm on CD2 today. Good vibes to all!!!! :hugs:

Anyone else using Ovacue monitor? I know its expensive but figure it will also serve as BC when I am breastfeeding. I have used it for 2 cycles when we weren't yet trying, and weren't really trying last month and I forgot to keep using it (vacation) and AF showed up so no biggie. I used to chart but temps were so erratic I had a hard time. Will probably try charting again as I'd like to see if temps increase during that TWW misery :wacko:


----------



## bluefish1980

Ive never heard of an ovacue monitor before - but since your post, I have been reading up on it and it looks good! Have you had much luck with it?


----------



## coolbabe843

I want to get in more on the conversations around here so i don't go completely mad waiting haha, I dont know how much luck this month will bring, we bd 2 days after AF went away (got pregnant with my daughter years ago) and last night which would be the day before i o but its the only chance i had as my husband works out of town all week.


----------



## manifestmama

bluefish1980 said:


> Ive never heard of an ovacue monitor before - but since your post, I have been reading up on it and it looks good! Have you had much luck with it?

I have heard nothing but rave reviews about it. It seems to be right on the mark with my other signs (CM, CV, cramping, symptoms). 

I will say this about the company - the first one I got was a dud and did not boot up. I emailed and they sent another one right away without question and without receiving the dud first. Frankly, I was in the middle of moving and forgot to send the other one back...didn't do it for almost a month and they didn't give me a hard time at all. The person I was working with also offered lots of support, said she'd be happy to look at my charts, provide advise on usage, etc. I see it as worth the money because I can use it right up until menopause!


----------



## manifestmama

coolbabe, that must be so difficult. This is not my first marriage and I remember times where I wished my DH worked away all week LOL and now when I have to travel for a week for work it is like torture to be away. But day before O is good - that is actually the recommended time! Sometimes day of can be too late. :dust:


----------



## coolbabe843

I enjoy the break we get, makes the weekends that much more special haha, we shall see what happens, according to my ticker i am on day 15 or 27 days cycle so i may have just been o'ing, but i aint to sure if i have 27 or 28 day cycles


----------



## manifestmama

bluefish1980 said:


> Ive never heard of an ovacue monitor before - but since your post, I have been reading up on it and it looks good! Have you had much luck with it?

And sorry, meant to say can't reply on the "much luck with it" part as we haven't been actively trying...yet. I'm such a planner and wanted to time it just right but last cycle we (I) just got so fed up with condoms that I said NO MORE!! My DH has 2 kids and both moms were on BC so we know there is no issue there! :blush: I have been using NFP for over 10 years, with one year of BC mixed in that totally messed up my cycle. I decided to use the Ovacue after temping was too erratic. I hear nothing but good things and success stories from other couples though! Hope that helps :D


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks. It looks tricky to get it in the uk. I'll keep looking though as my temps are all over the place and I want more clarity with my cycles.


----------



## Eidson23

FX for everyone testing in August!! I'm sending extra extra :dust: your way. August is my birthday month! :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Mintastic said:


> Having trouble keeping up with everyone. Sorry for those whom the witch just drove out of July :(
> 
> Okay...I need to admit something super embarrassing. I totally just POAS even though I am on AF. It was a dollar store one. Obviously it was stark white. My AF was only full flow for 2 days (usually 6-8) and now is only spotting so I irrationally convinced myself that maybe it was just really crazy ib after all and I should POAS just to be safe since I have been drinking extra coffee and stuff knowing I am on AF...
> Please tell me I am not the only person crazy enough to have done that??

yup i have totally done it! You are not alone!

booo sorry canadabear xxx 

(yes im very late catching up with this thread lol)


----------



## Mintastic

Haha. I love that even AF or spotting is isn't enough to keep many of us addicts from POAS!


----------



## dustergrl

Hello everyone! Most likely O'd Saturday or Sunday, so will most likely be testing the first week in August!

Sending good thoughts and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## sweetbliss89

So I'm thinking I might have another blood vessel on my cervix. I had blood in my CM today and what appeared to be fresh red blood mixed in when I went to the bathroom after sex (tmi, sorry). I'm only 3 dpo today and I never had spotting from ovulation plus I think it'd be a little late for that, and it'd be way too early for imp spotting. Any ideas ladies? I'll see how the rest of the month goes but if it keeps up and I get a BFN I'll be going to the doc to see if it's another annoying blood vessel on my cervix that needs to be cauterized.


----------



## dustergrl

Sweetbliss good luck! I just had a cervical polyp removed two weeks ago, which was a surprise for me, since I'm under the common age and have no children. Maybe it could be something like that? It's not common, but also usually harmless. If you're concerned, talk to your Dr.

However I hope it's IB! :)


----------



## hunni12

@Bluefish: I never seen your post about soy until now when i took it i did 80,120,160,160,160 i do have to say i cramped around O time and for the first time i had ewcm if it does not work i will do cd 1-5 and 160 mg on each day


----------



## KatO79

I'm starting to fear this may be another chemical pregnancy since I've had so many symptoms but a negative test yesterday at 15 dpo:cry: If it is, I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever have a sucessful pregnancy. Maybe there's something really wrong with me and I'll never have a baby:cry:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well if it works this month, I think I am approx. 4 dpo, so will be testing around 7th august, but will likely be testing before that, as I am poas addict :)

I am currently going with 'not much of a chance this month' as only dtd once and it was 4 days before O, I know that it is certainly still possible, especially if you also have ewcm, so will just see what happens...


----------



## hunni12

Kat have you had your progesterone levels checked?


----------



## KatO79

hunni12 said:


> Kat have you had your progesterone levels checked?

No because our GP refuses to test for anything other than do a SA:growlmad: Danish doctors are pretty hands off, nothing will happen in the way of testing until we get that referral which he's not willing to give until we've tried for 12 months, no less. My DH is going to try and get him to give the referral when we come back from our vacation in the end of August

I felt my progesterone was high since I normally can't breath as deeply after I O. I have very regular cycles and don't spot at all. I've been suspecting it's my eggs.

I can breathe deeply today and my temp has gone way down so I'll be bleeding tomorrow:cry:

I'll be NTNP for the next month or 2 until we get that referral since something must be wrong and there's no reason to keep actively trying.


----------



## Emski51

Hey Ladies

I am a newbie to bnb I am currently ttc #1 don't think we have had any success in July our first official month of properly trying just waiting for :witch: to show up on Thursday so I will be joining you in the August two week wait :) 

Finger crossed for all of you x


----------



## hunni12

Welcome!

Can progesterone cause cold symptoms? Since O i have been sneezing everyday at least 3 times a day


----------



## macydarling

Kat~ Im so sorry :( That is so frustrating that your doctor isnt willing to help you. I was told with my m/c that it was likely caused by low progesterone so tell you what, you give me some of yours and we will both be set. Hopefullt everything turns around and you get your BFP. Some women get theirs weeks after AF.


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Kat~ Im so sorry :( That is so frustrating that your doctor isnt willing to help you. I was told with my m/c that it was likely caused by low progesterone so tell you what, you give me some of yours and we will both be set. Hopefullt everything turns around and you get your BFP. Some women get theirs weeks after AF.


Thanks macy:hugs: I'm so sorry about your M/C, I would be so insanely upset if I lost a baby when you did. I think chemicals are bad enough....

But yeah, I'm really upset about this. I haven't told my GP but he wouldn't help anyway, especially since I got a bfn this time, he'd just say it's a late period and say the symptoms are in my head:( I can't tell why I got a bfn though, it's really weird. Maybe I'm one of those weird women that can't test positive on those HPTs?

Even if he *did* believe me, he probably wouldn't do much anyway and just let a fertility doctor take care of things when I do get that referral. Not only that, I'm afraid he would just get us to keep trying for more months and we don't have the time to keep trying naturally since I turned 35 in May and my husband turns 37 today.


----------



## hunni12

Kinda upset..my temp dropped this morning. I should be anywhere between 5-8 dpo


----------



## bluefish1980

Don't get down Hunni - it could be implantation dip!


----------



## Mintastic

Kat - happy birthday to your DH!
When I had a chemical I got a faint but definitely there line on a frer.
I could be wrong but I think with a chemical you would have gotten at least a faint line at some point?
I hope that you either get a BFP soon or at least some answers!


----------



## hunni12

I hope so bluefish but how are you?


----------



## KatO79

Mintastic said:


> Kat - happy birthday to your DH!
> When I had a chemical I got a faint but definitely there line on a frer.
> I could be wrong but I think with a chemical you would have gotten at least a faint line at some point?
> I hope that you either get a BFP soon or at least some answers!


But don't FRERs have a lower sensitivity than Wondfos? I use Wondfos since I can't get FRER tests in Denmark.

I just don't otherwise get why I've had so many symptoms but no bfp? I'm actually scared to get a bfp now because I've read stories about late bfps ending in M/C. I so don't want to find out I'm pregnant and then lose it a few weeks later:(


----------



## macydarling

I agree about the implantation dip Hunni!

Kat~ I know it's hard but you have to try to relax or you are going to drive yourself nuts! Easier said than done, I know. I have never used Wondfos so Im not sure about that. Your symptoms could be caused by progesterone, as you suspected. Your body pretty much just assumes you are pregnant in that week or so before your period (in case you actually are) & that is why pregnancy symptoms and PMS are so very similar. If I were you I would just wait for AF and when/if she comes make an appt with another doctor for a second opinion since you dont care for the one you have now. Im sorry you are going through this. This is a crazy journey! But we are here to support you! :hugs:

AFM I *think* I am probably 7DPO today, AF due this time next week and Im starting to get antsy already wanting to test. I swore this time I would wait and Im going to try my hardest. Maybe I need to do some yoga today instead of my usual run LOL. No symptoms to even spot. I hope these next 6 days fly by!


----------



## n.miller

:hi: from Costa Rica! I've got FX for everyone.

Sorry I went missing for a while. I needed to take a break to help me actually NTNP this cycle. Only thing I was still worried about was not Oing without aid of femara, so I decided to still temp so I could keep an eye on things. Well, temp seems to point toward O!:happydance: I am so happy. I even had a dip right before. I even had 1 definite day of completely clear goofy CM. DH and I BDed around that time, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'm just happy that my body is doing what it should. So, FX, even if I get a BFN this month, AF should show on time. 

Good luck to all of you in the coming weeks. And I will leave you with the following:

Spoiler
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a221/fatelesswanderer/imagejpg1_zpsc0a36da9.jpg


----------



## macydarling

Hi N.miller!!!! I can totally relate to needing a break. I cant see what is in the spoiler. Waaahhh! Have the best time in Costa Rica! Im jealous.


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> Hi N.miller!!!! I can totally relate to needing a break. I cant see what is in the spoiler. Waaahhh! Have the best time in Costa Rica! Im jealous.

I fixed it! And thanks so much! We scuba dive Thursday!


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> I agree about the implantation dip Hunni!
> 
> Kat~ I know it's hard but you have to try to relax or you are going to drive yourself nuts! Easier said than done, I know. I have never used Wondfos so Im not sure about that. Your symptoms could be caused by progesterone, as you suspected. Your body pretty much just assumes you are pregnant in that week or so before your period (in case you actually are) & that is why pregnancy symptoms and PMS are so very similar. If I were you I would just wait for AF and when/if she comes make an appt with another doctor for a second opinion since you dont care for the one you have now. Im sorry you are going through this. This is a crazy journey! But we are here to support you! :hugs:
> 
> AFM I *think* I am probably 7DPO today, AF due this time next week and Im starting to get antsy already wanting to test. I swore this time I would wait and Im going to try my hardest. Maybe I need to do some yoga today instead of my usual run LOL. No symptoms to even spot. I hope these next 6 days fly by!

So that includes the shooting pains I've had in my breasts (not normal PMS symptoms) and tugging feelings around navel? The insane hunger I've had? The whole 2WW has not been normal, I had increased CM from about 2 dpo until around 10 dpo, again not normal at all compared to my 2WW non-pregnant cycles.

I don't dare change my doctor out now as he's an arrogant, narcissistic type and he'd probably just get insulted and I'd risk not getting my referral. He'd probably call the new doctor and tell him we're difficult and then lie about how long we've been trying. Nope, changing doctors will have to wait until after the referral, at least. All doctors in this country refuse to give referrals to anyone who hasn't tried the minimum of 12 months so changing doctors for that reason won't help:(


----------



## Mintastic

Gorgeous n.miller! Enjoy!

Kat - that stinks that you have a bad doctor and have to wait. Here I am pretty sure if you are over 35 they will refer you after 6mos. Unfortunate that there they apparently aren't taking age into consideration if they make everyone wait a year no matter what... It sounds like you are very stressed so the plan to simply NTNP until the referral (unless you get your BFP this cycle) sounds like a good one. Good luck and may the wait go quickly!


----------



## macydarling

KatO79 said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> I agree about the implantation dip Hunni!
> 
> Kat~ I know it's hard but you have to try to relax or you are going to drive yourself nuts! Easier said than done, I know. I have never used Wondfos so Im not sure about that. Your symptoms could be caused by progesterone, as you suspected. Your body pretty much just assumes you are pregnant in that week or so before your period (in case you actually are) & that is why pregnancy symptoms and PMS are so very similar. If I were you I would just wait for AF and when/if she comes make an appt with another doctor for a second opinion since you dont care for the one you have now. Im sorry you are going through this. This is a crazy journey! But we are here to support you! :hugs:
> 
> AFM I *think* I am probably 7DPO today, AF due this time next week and Im starting to get antsy already wanting to test. I swore this time I would wait and Im going to try my hardest. Maybe I need to do some yoga today instead of my usual run LOL. No symptoms to even spot. I hope these next 6 days fly by!
> 
> So that includes the shooting pains I've had in my breasts (not normal PMS symptoms) and tugging feelings around navel? The insane hunger I've had? The whole 2WW has not been normal, I had increased CM from about 2 dpo until around 10 dpo, again not normal at all compared to my 2WW non-pregnant cycles.
> 
> I don't dare change my doctor out now as he's an arrogant, narcissistic type and he'd probably just get insulted and I'd risk not getting my referral. He'd probably call the new doctor and tell him we're difficult and then lie about how long we've been trying. Nope, changing doctors will have to wait until after the referral, at least. All doctors in this country refuse to give referrals to anyone who hasn't tried the minimum of 12 months so changing doctors for that reason won't help:(Click to expand...

Wow, the whole doctor situation sounds really unfortunate...I am so genuinely sorry about that. It is terrible that a doctor would behave in such an unprofessional manner.

My PMS symptoms will sometimes change cycle to cycle but if the symptoms this tww are that out of the ordinary I think maybe you could be right about the high progesterone. Also, if you want to be pregnant badly enough you can even trick your body into thinking you are and even producing symptoms. Isnt that weird?? A doctor told me that once (pretty sure it has happened to me before LOL). Or who knows, maybe you are about to get that BFP! Dont count yourself out yet lady! :hugs:


----------



## dustergrl

N.miller that is beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh goodness! I want to take a dip in that pool! Have a great vacay!!


----------



## smiley4442

Just thought I'd drop in to say hi! Cd 4 so nothing exciting. Everything still points to O'ing around the time of my mammogram. I'm hoping it's the day after lol. Good luck all August testers! DH birthday is the end of August and if love to wrap up a positive test!


----------



## sweetbliss89

n.miller - SO jealous! enjoy your vacation! 

4 dpo today here... nothing new to report. No more spotting though as of right now so that's good. Although I really don't have any CM. I noticed I didn't really have any after Oing last month either. Is that normal?


----------



## Snufkin

smiley4442 said:


> Just thought I'd drop in to say hi! Cd 4 so nothing exciting. Everything still points to O'ing around the time of my mammogram. I'm hoping it's the day after lol. Good luck all August testers! DH birthday is the end of August and if love to wrap up a positive test!

Haha, that is a lovely idea, but all it makes me think is "here's a present for you, I peed on it!" :D I'm sure he'd still love it of course, good luck!

With my first, unplanned, pregnancy the announcement went something like this...me: "I'm sorry, I know you're eating, but..." We did eventually stop being freaked out and start getting excited. She's almost 2 now and we're both so happy to have her. Babies are awesome.


----------



## macydarling

N.miller~ now I am really jealous! That is beautiful!

AFM~ Finally a symptom to spot! I started feeling nauseated this afternoon. I had a snack and it went away. Then a little while later it came back with a vengeance on my car ride home! I seriously thought I was going to have to pull over. I had to come straight in and lay down which is where I still currently am :) It has finally passed. I do typically get nausea with PMS (not to the point of almost having to pull over) so Im taking it with a grain of salt. Let's hope this isnt some new thing every AF. Lol.


----------



## caringo

sweetbliss89 said:


> n.miller - SO jealous! enjoy your vacation!
> 
> 4 dpo today here... nothing new to report. No more spotting though as of right now so that's good. Although I really don't have any CM. I noticed I didn't really have any after Oing last month either. Is that normal?

I think most ladies usually "dry up" after Oing, so I think you're ok! :) Just as long as you have some fertile CM around O time you should be good!

AFM: Spotting brown for over a week, ugh! No other signs of AF coming...what the heck is going on. :wacko:

Edit: Ok, 30 mins later and I just went to the bathroom, had my first BM today and passed a blob of bright red blood mixed with EWCM (I think). I checked my cervix and there was only brown sticky CM. I kind of feel crampy...but I can't tell if it's just cuz I'm hungry or what. Maybe AF is on her way, maybe not?


----------



## dustergrl

sweetbliss89 said:


> n.miller - SO jealous! enjoy your vacation!
> 
> 4 dpo today here... nothing new to report. No more spotting though as of right now so that's good. Although I really don't have any CM. I noticed I didn't really have any after Oing last month either. Is that normal?

sweetbliss I've noticed the same thing this cycle, not really ANY cm this month. I had my IUD removed last cycle, so that's what I'm attributing the changes to... but who knows!

I'm 3-4 dpo, and surprisingly calm. I go through CRAZY swings though; this morning I was an anxious wreck! I am a natural worrier, so I've been trying to keep that at a minimum. I know it couldn't be good for potential pregnancy!


----------



## JessO714

Hi ladies, I'm new to the whole forum thing, but would love a place to chat about TTC so I don't drive DH crazy! I'm currently 2-3dpo...I had positive OPK on Saturday -CD16. My cycles have been irregular since coming off BC last December, and found out I'm not ovulating regularly. This is my first month on Clomid and I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up. Hoping to pass the time until I can POAS Aug 11ish. Hope it's ok if I jump in your group!!


----------



## Mintastic

Hi Jess! Good luck! 
What type of BC were you on?


----------



## sweetbliss89

Welcome Jess!

Caringo - I'm going to take your word on that and chalk this up to normal then haha thank you! 

I really don't feel like I have any symptoms that could be attributed to being pregnant, they're all related to other things I think. Like last night and today I've been so bloated but I think it's all of the queso I ate last night that upset my stomach haha. Just now I got this overwhelmingly hopeful feeling. I don't want to be overly hopeful or think it'll happen this month because then I'm twice as upset at the end of the month. I wish our bodies could communicate more clearly with us and be like yup, its happening or no sorry, try again. How is every one else feeling about this cycle?


----------



## dustergrl

Hi Jess! I'm new too- just joined yesterday and everyone has been welcoming! Baby dust to you!


----------



## mwah_xx

I think I'm caught up now :dust: to everyone, good luck caringo!!

N.miller great that your body is doing it on its own wooooo! Costa Rica, very jealous pool looks fab - less jealous of the scuba as the idea terrifies me ;)

Hi Jess - what BC were you on? My cycles are out of whack after coming off cerazette and not 100% sure I'm ovulating either! 

Arm still poas daily (opk) just waiting for the line to catch up and go dark, then time for some planned bd, yuk no spontaneity!!!!


----------



## jumpingo

sweetbliss89 said:


> I really don't feel like I have any symptoms that could be attributed to being pregnant, they're all related to other things I think. Like last night and today I've been so bloated but I think it's all of the queso I ate last night that upset my stomach haha.

read this and my next move was to text my husband to ask if we could go out for dinner and get queso. he said yes. woohoo:happydance::haha:

i thought i was well into my TWW but then my temps made me believe that FF had O wrong, so i'm back to 4DPO. nothing like doing the first week over again, right?:roll:


----------



## Gem_Jake

Hi Ladies,
First time using this forum. My husband and i have been TTC for nearly a year now and i am currently 11 days late. ive taken 3 tests and all are neg. :( ive been feeling VERY tired, VERY Emotional, Cramps at night time, cant stomach Milk or dairy products in the morning - makes me feel like ill be sick but i dont, my right side (near my overy) is sore and today ive started spotting - not a lot very light red colour and is wiped away with toilet paper. Has anyone ever had this happen and then found out their pregnant? im afraid to take another test and it shows negative AGAIN :( im normally very regular maybe a day or 2 late but never 11. Please Help any advise is welcome.


----------



## KatO79

Mint: Yeah I don't know why the rules are like that. Probably because the state pays for the vast majority of any fertility costs, only if your TTCing #1 though. They want to make sure people truely can't get pregnant naturally before paying thousands to help people conceive through assisted conception. 

Ok still no AF and when I did #2 I got a fair amount of white CM that's slightly thicker than water:shrug: DH and I leave for a 2.5 week vacation in Russia (plus Finland and Estonia) on Sunday so I don't know what I'm going to do if AF doesn't show up before than:shrug: My stupid GP is on vacation and I doubt I can reach to get an appointment with another GP before we leave anyway so I'm getting a bit nervous now :wacko:


----------



## Snufkin

Kat, wouldn't a chemical pregnancy be the opposite of what you're experiencing? positive test but no symptoms, instead of lots of symptoms and negative test? I don't know what would cause you to keep testing negative when you're late for AF...this stuff is all so complicated. Try not to worry about it too much while you're on holiday though, whatever it is, you can't change it anyway. I don't think it'll be anything that would make you need medical attention right away, and even if it is, there's doctors where you're going too. ugh, I'm really doing a horrible job at trying to reassure you. :/ anyway, fingers crossed for you that you get answers soon, and a BFP along with them!!


----------



## KatO79

Snufkin said:


> Kat, wouldn't a chemical pregnancy be the opposite of what you're experiencing? positive test but no symptoms, instead of lots of symptoms and negative test? I don't know what would cause you to keep testing negative when you're late for AF...this stuff is all so complicated. Try not to worry about it too much while you're on holiday though, whatever it is, you can't change it anyway. I don't think it'll be anything that would make you need medical attention right away, and even if it is, there's doctors where you're going too. ugh, I'm really doing a horrible job at trying to reassure you. :/ anyway, fingers crossed for you that you get answers soon, and a BFP along with them!!

Yeah I don't know either:shrug: Very strange, I'm now 3-4 days late and I'm otherwise never late. My problem is that if I'm not pregnant I'll lose another opportunity to TTC and be wondering what's going on.

I know there are doctors in Russia, I'm just not that comfortable talking to a doctor who doesn't know my history and who maybe has problems with English since not all Russians speak good English.


----------



## macydarling

Kat~ I had a ton of that white CM when I was pregnant. Hopefully it is a good sign. I really, really thing your eggo is preggo!!!!

I am currently fighting the urge to go buy some frer...must...resist. Im trying to remind myself how devastated I get when I see a BFN...


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Kat~ I had a ton of that white CM when I was pregnant. Hopefully it is a good sign. I really, really thing your eggo is preggo!!!!
> 
> I am currently fighting the urge to go buy some frer...must...resist. Im trying to remind myself how devastated I get when I see a BFN...

It would be nice but I'm trying not to get my hopes up in case this is a weird cycle:nope:

If I am though I don't know why those Wondfo tests haven't picked it up:-k I think I'll just wait until I'm a week over and try testing again if AF doesn't show up in the meantime. Maybe try another brand as well.


----------



## Snufkin

Definitely try another brand! Maybe you just got a bad batch of tests?


----------



## macydarling

Kat~ A girl I know from high school never gets a positive hpt until she is like 4 mos along (with all four of her kids).


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Kat~ A girl I know from high school never gets a positive hpt until she is like 4 mos along (with all four of her kids).

Wow that's so crazy:wacko: I've heard some other stories as well, very interesting :-k I would love to know the biological explanation for why some women don't test positive until (much) later, if ever. I studied biotechnology in college so things like that really interest me:)

Maybe I can pass some of the time searching for the answer if no one knows:haha::coffee:


----------



## sweetbliss89

jump - queso is SO yummy and I would eat it every day if I could (its so bad for you though haha) but going on day 3 now of where my stomach feels so bloated. I was pretty sure it was that so I'm just going to continue to convince myself that is the cause. I will still be caught eating queso probably by next week though haha. No pain, no gain, right? :rofl:

Gem - what brand are you using to test? maybe see if you can get in to your doc to get a blood test done. 

Macy - I always do the same thing. I think, maaaaybe I'll test just for fun then remind myself of the reality that hits when it has been a BFN and I always decide that I'd rather suck it up and wait. What symptoms are you having?

Kat - definitely go pick up another brand!


----------



## AugustBride6

RANT ALERT!

I'll start by saying I really do love my husband, but I also really want to clobber him with a baseball bat right now!:grr:

I've been so good about temping and doing the OPK's this month. He knew this was "go" week and promised to handle business. (We had this talk because it's a chore getting him to BD. He's always tired or stressed or bla bla bla) I had the + opk on Monday and yesterday evening's test was -. I had some cramping yesterday at work so I was pretty confident I was ovulating. We go to bed lastnight and my poor, little DH was just too tired. Are you freaking kidding me?! I am done! I told him I am not charting anymore and if he wants to start taking things a little more seriously he can learn the ropes. Should it really be such a chore to get your husband to have sex with you? 

I'm no fortune teller but I am pretty confident that I will be TOO TIRED to clean, do laundry or make dinner for the next few days. I'll definitely be too exhausted to take care of his needs. Just give me my glass of wine and leave me alone! :wine:


----------



## n.miller

AugustBride6 said:


> RANT ALERT!
> 
> I'll start by saying I really do love my husband, but I also really want to clobber him with a baseball bat right now!:grr:
> 
> I've been so good about temping and doing the OPK's this month. He knew this was "go" week and promised to handle business. (We had this talk because it's a chore getting him to BD. He's always tired or stressed or bla bla bla) I had the + opk on Monday and yesterday evening's test was -. I had some cramping yesterday at work so I was pretty confident I was ovulating. We go to bed lastnight and my poor, little DH was just too tired. Are you freaking kidding me?! I am done! I told him I am not charting anymore and if he wants to start taking things a little more seriously he can learn the ropes. Should it really be such a chore to get your husband to have sex with you?
> 
> I'm no fortune teller but I am pretty confident that I will be TOO TIRED to clean, do laundry or make dinner for the next few days. I'll definitely be too exhausted to take care of his needs. Just give me my glass of wine and leave me alone! :wine:

My DH is exactly the same way. I finally confronted and he admitted that it just turns him off when BD has to be planned. So I just don't tell him. I keep +opk to myself as well as temp! and I just lure him into the bedroom. That usually works. He has no idea I planned it and things go right.


----------



## JessO714

mwah_xx said:


> I think I'm caught up now :dust: to everyone, good luck caringo!!
> 
> N.miller great that your body is doing it on its own wooooo! Costa Rica, very jealous pool looks fab - less jealous of the scuba as the idea terrifies me ;)
> 
> Hi Jess - what BC were you on? My cycles are out of whack after coming off cerazette and not 100% sure I'm ovulating either!
> 
> Arm still poas daily (opk) just waiting for the line to catch up and go dark, then time for some planned bd, yuk no spontaneity!!!!




Mintastic said:


> Hi Jess! Good luck!
> What type of BC were you on?

I was on orsythia....some sort of generic, but I was on it for 10 years. I got bloodwork since my periods were irregular and I had high lh levels.


----------



## bluefish1980

August bride - I hear ya! My DH was exactly the same so I do what nmiller does and just seduce him when the time is right. He knows because I'm after it so frequently but he seems less pressured than me saying 'right, it's the week - get uostairs!'


----------



## AugustBride6

I tried the whole "luring" the past 3 cycles, I get nowhere with that either. Even when we weren't TTC it was a chore. He has no problem setting aside time to play games with his little gaming crew but heaven forbid he set aside time for us in the bedroom. Maybe I will take the baseball bat to the PS3 and then him :)


----------



## macydarling

Sweetbliss~ no symptoms here except for the random nausea yesterday. However, I usually get mild waves of nausea with PMS. It was bad yesterday though, not typical. I feel totally fine today though. I dont have high hopes to be honest. I always end up disappointed. My natural positive outlook is at war with my practical side! Lol.

August~ Im sooo sorry you are going through this. Men are so dang frustrating! Usually I am the one that is too tired for BD so now I know how I make DH feel...oops. In my defense though Im never too tired during fertile week. It seems inconsiderate for your DH to not cooperate even when you get your positive OPK. If I were you I would probably sit him down and give him a stern talking to!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies..so last night i had a dream i was pregnant with a palm tree that started coming through my belly to make my tummy bleed lol :)


----------



## stellaluna431

hunni- That's hilarious! Our brains are nuts 

AFM, I think I'm finally about to O (CD32), so maybe I'll actually be testing with you ladies this month instead of just reading your posts all month and then moving to the next post like I did in July :)


----------



## macydarling

Hunni~ that is so funny. I have had crazy dreams the past 2 nights too. One was good, I got to meet this blogger I always read LOL...last night not so good! I had a nightmare that DH LEFT ME...for our cat??? It sounds weird but it was scary lol.


----------



## hunni12

Well get busy stella ;)

@Macy: im dying laughing at the cat lol!!

Then it was crazy cause me n oh jumped in the van with some random lady who kept asking me what was wrong with my tummy


----------



## hunni12

Oh yeah i did notice since Saturday my nips have been tender they hurt so bad in the shower and i cannot lay on them


----------



## macydarling

Hunni~ ouch! Hopefully the painful breasts are a good sign.

I was looking back at my last few cycles (I like to compare symptoms to see if they match up with the usual PMS)and it looks like usually around this time my appetite decreases & I am weepy/irritable. I have been starving the past 3 days and have been in quite a good mood so I hope this is a good sign. I also verified that the nausea is my normal PMS. I didnt write down any of my symptoms by DPO this cycle so I could relax but it is definitely beneficial. I love that thread!!!


----------



## Snufkin

Well...I had the faintest of faint lines this morning...I think...maybe. No more testing until sunday, I'm driving myself crazy! Actually, make that monday, as I don't get home until almost midnight, not sure I'll be testing then...or I may just be. I can already see myself ducking into the toilet on the plane with a plastic cup and a test strip. :D

Anyway, my symptoms are: 

-full feeling in uterus (or that region anyway), jeans are uncomfortable...maybe I'm just getting fatter. I did have that same feeling with my first even before my period was due.
-I'm sooo tired! All the time. Then again I felt the same last month. Maybe I'm just lazy.
-the cravings, oh the cravings. I want kebabs and chocolate ALL THE TIME. like, more than usual. This would be a bit early for cravings though I think, so I'm probably just greedy.

So there we have it. I'm lazy, greedy, and slightly more overweight than usual. :( let's hope I'll have a good excuse in a few day's time! :D


----------



## caringo

Snufkin said:


> Well...I had the faintest of faint lines this morning...I think...maybe. No more testing until sunday, I'm driving myself crazy! Actually, make that monday, as I don't get home until almost midnight, not sure I'll be testing then...or I may just be. I can already see myself ducking into the toilet on the plane with a plastic cup and a test strip. :D
> 
> Anyway, my symptoms are:
> 
> -full feeling in uterus (or that region anyway), jeans are uncomfortable...maybe I'm just getting fatter. I did have that same feeling with my first even before my period was due.
> -I'm sooo tired! All the time. Then again I felt the same last month. Maybe I'm just lazy.
> -the cravings, oh the cravings. I want kebabs and chocolate ALL THE TIME. like, more than usual. This would be a bit early for cravings though I think, so I'm probably just greedy.
> 
> So there we have it. I'm lazy, greedy, and slightly more overweight than usual. :( let's hope I'll have a good excuse in a few day's time! :D

Ooooh, snufkin do you have a picture??


----------



## Snufkin

No, it was just the faintest little hint... But I may just be extra mad and try another tonight...i still have tons and they're so cheap...so much for waiting til sunday! :D


----------



## KatO79

Oh I just had to share this:happydance:

DH warmed up some leftovers and gave me my normal smaller portion (which I can't always eat all of) and himself a pretty big one. I ate my whole portion (so AF isn't coming within the next couple days or so) and still felt hungry. DH ate maybe a third of his and said he was stuffed and couldn't eat any more. So I asked him if I could have it and then proceeded to eat the whole thing fairly quickly:haha: Poor DH stared at me and was totally lost, he couldn't understand I ate so much food in one sitting:haha:

The worst part is I'm still a bit hungry :rofl:

But yeah we're just trying not to get our hopes up anyway:nope: Thought this was too funny not to share though:haha:


----------



## Snufkin

It may be a good sign, Kat! Fingers and toes remain crossed. :)


----------



## KatO79

Snufkin said:


> It may be a good sign, Kat! Fingers and toes remain crossed. :)

Yes it may be:)

My only fear is if I get a "late" BFP then maybe it isn't a viable pregnancy, unless I'm one of those weird women who just can't test positive until later on no matter what:nope:


----------



## JessO714

Kat and Snufkin - sounds promising!!! Fingers crossed for both of you! Maybe you'll start off August as a month of BFPs for all of us!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - My positive outlook is ALWAYS as war with my practical side. It is unbearable some days. I had a friend ask me today how I was feeling about this month and I just wanted to hide because I don't even know how to put my feelings into words, they contradict one another SO much Your symptoms sound promising! I know you're trying to take a relaxed approach this month but I really have my FX for you :) Are you going to wait until AF to test or are you already fighting the urge?

Snuf - Next time post a pic for us all to analyze!

Kat - That is way too funny! I have my FX for you! Have you found another brand of test to try?


AFM - 5 dpo, no symptoms, just feel super fat haha. Haven't had any of that strange spotting since 2 days ago. I was planning on waiting until AF was due on the 9th to test but my friend was telling me her experience with all 3 pregnancies and she got BFP with all of them at 10dpo so now I'm tempted to try then. I'd only have to wait 5 more days versus 9 days... the struggle is real ladies haha.


----------



## hunni12

So i just had some sharp stabbing pain in the center of my uterus it lasted maybe 2 mins but tryingnot to get my hopes up


----------



## KatO79

sweetbliss89 said:


> Kat - That is way too funny! I have my FX for you! Have you found another brand of test to try?

Not yet, I'm trying to do some internet searches on which tests in this country are good. I've found a couple of possibilities but they're unknown brands for people who don't live here:) I'll have to purchase a couple of them before we leave for our vacation here on Sunday.

Either way I'm going to wait until Monday to test again. That is if the :witch: still stays away from me:happydance:


----------



## Snufkin

I will post a pic next time. I've decided that I've probably been seeing ghosts in the form of little pink lines today, so I'm not testing again until Sunday/Monday. I will NOT pack a test in my bag, I promise!

Kat, what's your plans in Russia?


----------



## macydarling

sweetbliss89 said:


> Macy - My positive outlook is ALWAYS as war with my practical side. It is unbearable some days. I had a friend ask me today how I was feeling about this month and I just wanted to hide because I don't even know how to put my feelings into words, they contradict one another SO much Your symptoms sound promising! I know you're trying to take a relaxed approach this month but I really have my FX for you :) Are you going to wait until AF to test or are you already fighting the urge?
> 
> Snuf - Next time post a pic for us all to analyze!
> 
> Kat - That is way too funny! I have my FX for you! Have you found another brand of test to try?
> 
> 
> AFM - 5 dpo, no symptoms, just feel super fat haha. Haven't had any of that strange spotting since 2 days ago. I was planning on waiting until AF was due on the 9th to test but my friend was telling me her experience with all 3 pregnancies and she got BFP with all of them at 10dpo so now I'm tempted to try then. I'd only have to wait 5 more days versus 9 days... the struggle is real ladies haha.

That makes me feel sooo much better to have someone who can relate to my situation! You described exactly what goes on in my head every cycle. It drives me nuts! & I am going to try and wait but Im already fighting the urge! I dont have any hpts in the house so thst helps. Must...not...go to rite-aid lol. Absolutely no symptoms at all today. Come on AF at least give me something to pretend is a symptom!


----------



## sweetbliss89

It makes me feel better knowing someone can relate too! :) I thought I was the only one who had constant internal struggles and fights with myself haha. Your AF is 4-5 days before mine so I'm just going to follow your updates and hopefully distract myself enough to wait haha. DON'T GO TO RITE AID MACY! You can hold out, I have faith in you! :happydance:


----------



## macydarling

sweetbliss89 said:


> It makes me feel better knowing someone can relate too! :) I thought I was the only one who had constant internal struggles and fights with myself haha. Your AF is 4-5 days before mine so I'm just going to follow your updates and hopefully distract myself enough to wait haha. DON'T GO TO RITE AID MACY! You can hold out, I have faith in you! :happydance:


Hahaha OMG this made me laugh. I will have to have DH confiscate my car keys when I get home from work. 

So in random news, there is this blogger I have been following for years and kind of look up in a lot of ways that I have been penpals with for a while. She is recently divorced and getting her own apartment so I sent her a housewarming gift and was so shocked today when I clicked over to the blog and saw it on there! For some reason this just really made my day and I literally almost cried. Wow, I am very lame LOL. Sorry, just had to share with someone besides DH (he doesnt understand these things. Men!) 

I'll try my best to distract you during the tww!!!


----------



## Mintastic

Ah! Lots to catch up on.

Loving these dreams people are having. Maybe someone should start a dream journal thread? I would but can't remember mine from last night.

It is a struggle for me to get DH to BD often enough as well. Sometimes it is me though - we are frequently out of sync.

I am getting symptoms just reading about all of your symptoms lol! Seriously I had a small headache before and now it is worse and I feel queasy. Oh crap - I hope it is power of suggestion and not a migraine coming on! 

Anyhow, FX for everyone testing soon and patience to all those who are trying not to!


----------



## dustergrl

Well ladies, I'm 3-4 dpo here. Though it's way too early to know, I couldn't wait amd poas this am! bfn of course, haha.

DH and I are ttc our first, so I don't know what to expect. I tend to be pretty sensitive to changes in my body though. I've been experiencing soreness on the sides of my breasts nearest my armpits, like opposite my cleavage. It's weird it's not the entire breast but it's nothing I've ever experienced!

I also have IBS, but have noticed my digestive tract has really slowed down, even with drinking a lot of water. I woke up this morning nauseated, which passed within a half hour.

I have been having crazy mood swings between completely calm and very anxious/nervous.

Are these anything that anyone out there has experienced? Maybe I'm just looking for symptoms, but this seems too early for PMS for a 28-day cycle. I'm on CD 19.


----------



## Mintastic

Duster at 3-4dpo you wouldn't have even implanted yet so no point in symptom spotting.
A lot of what you are experiencing can be attributed to simply being hyper-aware of your body due to TTC.


----------



## dustergrl

Mintastic said:


> Duster at 3-4dpo you wouldn't have even implanted yet so no point in symptom spotting.
> A lot of what you are experiencing can be attributed to simply being hyper-aware of your body due to TTC.

I'm sure you're probably right. :) It's hard not to be aware, but fx nonetheless. I'll be sorely disappointed if this has nothing to do with pg. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Mintastic

dustergrl said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Duster at 3-4dpo you wouldn't have even implanted yet so no point in symptom spotting.
> A lot of what you are experiencing can be attributed to simply being hyper-aware of your body due to TTC.
> 
> I'm sure you're probably right. :) It's hard not to be aware, but fx nonetheless. I'll be sorely disappointed if this has nothing to do with pg. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.Click to expand...

Oh, absolutely FX regardless! I hope it didn't come off as if I meant otherwise.

The body hyper-awareness that comes from TTC is such a double edged sword. It can help you when you TTC and later on with NFP if you wish but it can also be crazy-making!


----------



## JessO714

dustergrl said:


> Well ladies, I'm 3-4 dpo here. Though it's way too early to know, I couldn't wait amd poas this am! bfn of course, haha.
> 
> DH and I are ttc our first, so I don't know what to expect. I tend to be pretty sensitive to changes in my body though. I've been experiencing soreness on the sides of my breasts nearest my armpits, like opposite my cleavage. It's weird it's not the entire breast but it's nothing I've ever experienced!
> 
> I also have IBS, but have noticed my digestive tract has really slowed down, even with drinking a lot of water. I woke up this morning nauseated, which passed within a half hour.
> 
> I have been having crazy mood swings between completely calm and very anxious/nervous.
> 
> Are these anything that anyone out there has experienced? Maybe I'm just looking for symptoms, but this seems too early for PMS for a 28-day cycle. I'm on CD 19.

Duster- looks like we're in a very similar place...my husband and I were married 7/14/12 and are TTC our first also! I'm on cd 20 and about 3-4dpo, so I'm right there with you!! I woke up with a headache and have had sore breasts for 2 days! I'd love to say they're symptoms but I know it's more related to ovulation than anything. I love that there's someone in the same boat tho. Here's hoping we get out BFPs this month! :dust:


----------



## dustergrl

Mintastic said:


> dustergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Duster at 3-4dpo you wouldn't have even implanted yet so no point in symptom spotting.
> A lot of what you are experiencing can be attributed to simply being hyper-aware of your body due to TTC.
> 
> I'm sure you're probably right. :) It's hard not to be aware, but fx nonetheless. I'll be sorely disappointed if this has nothing to do with pg. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, absolutely FX regardless! I hope it didn't come off as if I meant otherwise.
> 
> The body hyper-awareness that comes from TTC is such a double edged sword. It can help you when you TTC and later on with NFP if you wish but it can also be crazy-making!Click to expand...

Oh, I know. The internet doesn't necessarily pick up on what we truly mean- that's best for in-person conversations. I know everyone here wishes the best for everyone else!


----------



## sweetbliss89

That is so cool about your blogger friend Macy! 

Is it bad that when making my grocery list I thought "oh! I can be sneaky and buy a bunch of $1 tests to use!" Haha I feel like that thought contradicted all of the convincing I've been doing the last week of telling myself I'm not testing early. How will I resist those $1 tests tomorrow when I walk down that aisle?!

I believe it's early for imp but I swear I've been having cramping on my right side off and on all day. It happened just now and lasted about 2 mins.


----------



## macydarling

Sweet~ I do that with the cheapy test too. Im like...they're a dollar I HAVE to buy them. Lol. I had those right side pains too! Cant remember when, it was a few days ago but it lasted on and off two days. It mostly felt like dull pinching but one particular cramp made me say ouch out loud and double over. Weird! I was trying not to read into it too much.


----------



## Snufkin

Argh, major moody day today (~9dpo), because of course I took another test (not right in the morning though, I felt strong then and resisted) and it was clearly a BFN. I'm now convinced I must have been seeing ghosts yesterday. Logically I know that I'm still really early and anyway we've only just starts trying, and I still have all my symptoms, but I just feel a bit deflated today. 

Doesn't help that I have to clean the whole house because it's a bombsite and the MIL is coming to stay tonight so she can take my daughter in the morning while OH takes me to the airport. :(

I'm glad I'm not the only one stocking up on cheapy tests though. Still, I kind of wish they didn't exist because I'm sure I wouldn't be testing at stupid-dpo if it was £7 a pop.


----------



## caringo

Snufkin said:


> Argh, major moody day today (~9dpo), because of course I took another test (not right in the morning though, I felt strong then and resisted) and it was clearly a BFN. I'm now convinced I must have been seeing ghosts yesterday. Logically I know that I'm still really early and anyway we've only just starts trying, and I still have all my symptoms, but I just feel a bit deflated today.
> 
> Doesn't help that I have to clean the whole house because it's a bombsite and the MIL is coming to stay tonight so she can take my daughter in the morning while OH takes me to the airport. :(
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one stocking up on cheapy tests though. Still, I kind of wish they didn't exist because I'm sure I wouldn't be testing at stupid-dpo if it was £7 a pop.

Aw, sorry about the stupid ghosts :( hope your housecleaning goes well! And I definitely know what you mean about the tests haha - "stupid-dpo" made me laugh :haha: I feel justified testing every couple days at this point, but if I move onto my next cycle I will probably end up testing at stupid-dpo with cheapies because they're just so darn cheap!!


----------



## jumpingo

Snufkin said:


> Still, I kind of wish they didn't exist because I'm sure I wouldn't be testing at stupid-dpo if it was £7 a pop.

yeah, stupid-dpo had me laughing too!:rofl:


----------



## sweetbliss89

I don't even want to think about the amount of money that I've spent on cheap tests just because they were so cheap haha it will add up quickly I'm sure but I just can't resist. Maybe they will be out of stock and it will save me from my misery :)

Macy - I'm trying to not read into it either but it is so hard. I think I have successfully convinced myself that the bloating I've had since 3dpo is just from what I've eaten even though for me to wake up bloated is really not normal but oh well, I'd rather chalk it up to food rather than think it is some symptom at only 6dpo.

Snuf - I feel your pain! I have to do bookwork and grocery shopping today. Normally I love doing both of those things but I woke up and just didn't want to HAVE to do anything today. I'm pretty sure DH and I wouldn't be too happy when it came to dinner time and there wasn't anything to eat though haha. I hope your housework is more bearable than you're anticipating! Reward yourself with a nap or quiet time watching a movie with your daughter after you finish :)


----------



## KatO79

Snufkin said:


> I will post a pic next time. I've decided that I've probably been seeing ghosts in the form of little pink lines today, so I'm not testing again until Sunday/Monday. I will NOT pack a test in my bag, I promise!
> 
> Kat, what's your plans in Russia?

We'll be going to Saint Petersburg most of the trip plus a couple of other towns I can't seem to remember the names of at the moment:dohh: We'll also be going to a nature reserve so I can go birdwatching and see any other interesting animals. I know we'll also be spending a few days in Finland and a couple of days in Tallin, Estonia in the end.

We'll be rounding the whole trip with a 2 day visit to my big brother's summer house since him and his family will be in Denmark for part of their summer vacation.

It was a near thing with getting visas, wow the Russians are really strict. We had to get one of the hotels to redo their invitation twice before it was acceptable. Since we're driving, we had to include which town at the border we'd be arriving in and which town we'd last drive through before leaving Russia:wacko: 

I'm just sad that I'll be leaving our cat at her "grandparents'" place:cry: She's such a sweet girl and so attached to me. She was abused by her previous owner so is pretty shy around strangers or people she doesn't know very well. She doesn't even like it when I leave the apartment for a few hours, she gets this semi scared look, like she's not sure if I'm coming back:( So I'm dreading dropping her off Saturday night:nope: I'm sure I sound nuts to some:blush:

Anyway no AF yet, have had some cramping and keep running to the toilet but no blood, not even at my cervix. Think I've been having hot flashes too but maybe all this is in my head. We'll see:haha:


----------



## dustergrl

Kat, that's crazy with all the hoops to jump through to get into Russia! Maybe I missed it but how long will you be there for?


----------



## hunni12

Morning how is everyone ? :)


----------



## KatO79

dustergrl said:


> Kat, that's crazy with all the hoops to jump through to get into Russia! Maybe I missed it but how long will you be there for?


It has been insane. We were actually starting to fear we might not get the visas in time and started making a plan B where we'd just go to Finland and Estonia. We were getting the impression that Russia doesn't really want turists. We might not do it again either since it was such a trial:wacko:

We'll be in Russia for 9 days total, the rest our 2½ week vacation will be Finland and Estonia and a couple of days seeing my big brother at his summer house in Denmark.

So to anyone planning on going to Russia: apply for your visas in really, really good time! You'll be amazed at how much paperwork you need. I actually recommend doing it all through a travel agent as they know the rules, it was in hindsight insane of us to do the whole thing ourselves:dohh:


----------



## caringo

Yikes Kat! I've never really wanted to go to Russia, def don't think I will now knowing how insane it all is!

Got a beautiful bold indent line this morning :growlmad: So I am officially out for July! Still not sure where I am in my cycle, but I had a nice big rise in temps this morning, higher than it's been since AF ended (except for when I was sick) so FX that I ovulated!


----------



## Snufkin

Kat, that sounds mad! Glad you got it all sorted and you'll be able to go! My mum went to St Petersburg ages ago and loved it! Hope you'll like it just as much.

I just had a look in the cupboard and found loads of left over OPKs. I used them a few cycles just to try and see if I'm ovulating when I thought I did and I seem to be quite regular, so I don't think I'll bother with them now. If anyone wants them you're welcome to them. I'm in the UK. Happy to send anywhere else, too, but will probably have to ask for postage then. :) I didn't count them, but I think I have about 16-18.


----------



## dustergrl

KatO79 said:


> dustergrl said:
> 
> 
> Kat, that's crazy with all the hoops to jump through to get into Russia! Maybe I missed it but how long will you be there for?
> 
> 
> It has been insane. We were actually starting to fear we might not get the visas in time and started making a plan B where we'd just go to Finland and Estonia. We were getting the impression that Russia doesn't really want turists. We might not do it again either since it was such a trial:wacko:
> 
> We'll be in Russia for 9 days total, the rest our 2½ week vacation will be Finland and Estonia and a couple of days seeing my big brother at his summer house in Denmark.
> 
> So to anyone planning on going to Russia: apply for your visas in really, really good time! You'll be amazed at how much paperwork you need. I actually recommend doing it all through a travel agent as they know the rules, it was in hindsight insane of us to do the whole thing ourselves:dohh:Click to expand...

Kat- enjoy your vacation! I wouldn't doubt that they don't exactly want tourists. I have no particuular interest in traveling there but know plenty of people that have and they said it was beautiful!


----------



## hunni12

Snufkin said:


> Kat, that sounds mad! Glad you got it all sorted and you'll be able to go! My mum went to St Petersburg ages ago and loved it! Hope you'll like it just as much.
> 
> I just had a look in the cupboard and found loads of left over OPKs. I used them a few cycles just to try and see if I'm ovulating when I thought I did and I seem to be quite regular, so I don't think I'll bother with them now. If anyone wants them you're welcome to them. I'm in the UK. Happy to send anywhere else, too, but will probably have to ask for postage then. :) I didn't count them, but I think I have about 16-18.

I would have asked but Im way in the US:haha:


----------



## Snufkin

I can check postage for you if you like...not like they're heavy or anything, but I've never sent stuff to the US from here, so no idea how much it would be.


----------



## Snufkin

Ha, never mind! It's not that dear. If you want them just pm me your address. :) I've counted them and there's 22!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Kat - have an awesome time on your trip!!


Just got back from my grocery shopping... I walked down the dreaded aisle that had the tests and I literally couldn't stop myself. At least I only grabbed 5 instead of taking the whole box that was there? I'm kind of mad at myself for getting them since I have spent 2 weeks telling myself that I wasn't going to test early and I wasn't going to get my hopes up at all this month. I'm just going to wait until at least Sunday or Monday (9 and 10 dpo) to even think about using them I guess. I really have no symptoms other than feeling fat after every time I eat, like super fat.... well I guess you could call it bloated.


----------



## Snufkin

We'll sweet bliss, you never know. Might just be your month! Fingers crossed anyway. Where's your fat feeling? With my first I had a feeling like my uterus was really hard...it was quite early on, before I had missed my period, and it was definitely worse just after eating or when I was sitting down in a way that would put pressure on that area. I thought it may be bloat at the time as I was visiting my German family and I was eating so. much. meat. but it wasn't. Definitely baby. I'm having the same feeling now, so I'm very hopeful. It's a bit lower down than a normal bloat would be?

If I am pregnant this month then I'd be due the week my SOS gran turns 90, wouldn't that be lovely?


----------



## Snufkin

Oh, an we should test together on monday! Be strong!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Snufkin said:


> We'll sweet bliss, you never know. Might just be your month! Fingers crossed anyway. Where's your fat feeling? With my first I had a feeling like my uterus was really hard...it was quite early on, before I had missed my period, and it was definitely worse just after eating or when I was sitting down in a way that would put pressure on that area. I thought it may be bloat at the time as I was visiting my German family and I was eating so. much. meat. but it wasn't. Definitely baby. I'm having the same feeling now, so I'm very hopeful. It's a bit lower down than a normal bloat would be?
> 
> If I am pregnant this month then I'd be due the week my SOS gran turns 90, wouldn't that be lovely?


I hope you're right. I am just so afraid to get my hopes up at all. My bloating feels like my lower stomach area, but not quite as low as my uterus I don't think. That is exciting that you're having the same symptom that you had when you got your BFP! I hope you get it this month! How many dpo are you now? I'll definitely test with you Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## Mintastic

Kat - doesn't sound crazy to me. My dog is the same way. DH and I are planning a trip for the first week in Sept. and just last night I said "are you sure you want to go abroad? Maybe we could just go hiking someplace local so we can take Lexi - look at her." -she was making a really cute sad face.

AFM,
Exhausted today. DH woke me up at 2am for sex - not BDing - just sex since I am not even remotely fertile. I wanted to say no but figured how can I complain that he doesn't do it enough around fertile days if I say I am too tired now. It was fun so I am glad I woke up but soooo sleepy.
Also annoyed because I feel like he only initiates when he has had a few drinks which is irritating and makes me kind of sad. Anyone else's partner like that?


----------



## dustergrl

Mint, my DH only initiates by saying "let's go to bed." I'm not even sure what foreplay is anymore! I could go for a whole day of sexing up/teasing before DTD, or at least more than "let's go to bed". If I don't get a "let's go to bed", I'm the one initiating once in bed!

My DH used to be the way you are mentioning, however my DH also started to take the drinking too far. And when the sex happened, it took fooooorevvvvver- tiring and bordering on painful by the time it was over! But we have talked about the drinking and it has been addressed (though it's hard for him)- and I guess I'm complaining but I'd rather have what I have now... have you talked to your DH about it?

At least you had fun! That's important in the process too. :)


----------



## hunni12

Y'all is it weird that im sitting in front of this fan blowing and my boobs are aching from it, I noticed it happening yesterday when the windows were down in the car but they are not sore to touch?

Im thinking its all in my head huh


----------



## macydarling

I have been really bloated too, especially lower in my pelvic area and lower belly. It's really bad...it looks like I have a bump. Sadly I get bloated every cycle, but usually not this bad until the day before AF. No symptoms really. I have been in a great mood which I can only attribute to not seeing BFNs day after day...really getting the urge to POAS though...


----------



## Mintastic

Duster - true about the fun! I tried talking to him about it once but the conversation went like this- me:"you only initiate after drinking - it makes me feel like you aren't attracted to me otherwise." Him: "that's not true." - end of conversation. I should probably try again!


----------



## dustergrl

Mintastic said:


> Duster - true about the fun! I tried talking to him about it once but the conversation went like this- me:"you only initiate after drinking - it makes me feel like you aren't attracted to me otherwise." Him: "that's not true." - end of conversation. I should probably try again!

Mint- maybe, heh. Or if he does initiate sober, make sure you let him know you appreciate that!


----------



## AugustBride6

Mintastic said:


> Kat - doesn't sound crazy to me. My dog is the same way. DH and I are planning a trip for the first week in Sept. and just last night I said "are you sure you want to go abroad? Maybe we could just go hiking someplace local so we can take Lexi - look at her." -she was making a really cute sad face.
> 
> AFM,
> Exhausted today. DH woke me up at 2am for sex - not BDing - just sex since I am not even remotely fertile. I wanted to say no but figured how can I complain that he doesn't do it enough around fertile days if I say I am too tired now. It was fun so I am glad I woke up but soooo sleepy.
> Also annoyed because I feel like he only initiates when he has had a few drinks which is irritating and makes me kind of sad. Anyone else's partner like that?

I could have written this post myself! DH woke me up at 1am. I turned him down at first. Then realized I was wide awake so I might as well cash in! He claims he can last longer after he's been drinking. Men!


----------



## fairyy

AugustBride6 said:


> RANT ALERT!
> 
> I'll start by saying I really do love my husband, but I also really want to clobber him with a baseball bat right now!:grr:
> 
> I've been so good about temping and doing the OPK's this month. He knew this was "go" week and promised to handle business. (We had this talk because it's a chore getting him to BD. He's always tired or stressed or bla bla bla) I had the + opk on Monday and yesterday evening's test was -. I had some cramping yesterday at work so I was pretty confident I was ovulating. We go to bed lastnight and my poor, little DH was just too tired. Are you freaking kidding me?! I am done! I told him I am not charting anymore and if he wants to start taking things a little more seriously he can learn the ropes. Should it really be such a chore to get your husband to have sex with you?
> 
> I'm no fortune teller but I am pretty confident that I will be TOO TIRED to clean, do laundry or make dinner for the next few days. I'll definitely be too exhausted to take care of his needs. Just give me my glass of wine and leave me alone! :wine:

Oh my man is just the same. I hate him during the fertile week when he says he is tired to BD. :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## mwah_xx

HAPPY AUGUST! (Well it is where I am!) :dust:


----------



## Bug222

yay August- now time for some BFPs!!!


----------



## KatO79

Mintastic said:


> Kat - doesn't sound crazy to me. My dog is the same way. DH and I are planning a trip for the first week in Sept. and just last night I said "are you sure you want to go abroad? Maybe we could just go hiking someplace local so we can take Lexi - look at her." -she was making a really cute sad face.

Oh good, so I'm not the only one who feels guilty leaving my furbaby behind:haha: 

My DH thinks I'm a bit nuts. Especially since his parents are planning on putting her in her harness and on a really long rope in the garden when the weather is nice so she can explore and catch bugs. I just think she'll miss me:( I'm *so* not looking forward to tomorrow night when we pack her stuff, put her in her carrier (which she hates) and after arriving and staying for a few hours, leave her while she gives me *that look*:( I'm gonna probably cry and make his parents uncomfortable. I'm already crying a bit over just the thought:cry:


----------



## macydarling

Kat~ I am the same way with my kitties. I wont even go on an overnight trip because Im afraid they would miss me too much! They are rescues too!

I had a nightmare last night that I woke up and AF came early. The horror! But this bloating usually means one thing...AF is coming...hope not!


----------



## macydarling

Update: the past two mornings I have gotten dizzy while doing my yoga workout. I have done them a billion times over the past year so it is kind of weird that would randomly happen. I dont know if dizziness is a sign anyway, but it is not my usual PMS. Not gonna lie, I really want to go pick up some tests but I know it's pointless since it wont even be FMU...and Im scared of the inevitable BFN...


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Update: the past two mornings I have gotten dizzy while doing my yoga workout. I have done them a billion times over the past year so it is kind of weird that would randomly happen. I dont know if dizziness is a sign anyway, but it is not my usual PMS. Not gonna lie, I really want to go pick up some tests but I know it's pointless since it wont even be FMU...and Im scared of the inevitable BFN...

FX macy:happydance: I have heard some women experience dizziness when they're pregnant. Bloating *can* also be a sign of pregnancy but it's probably a tough call to make until you get that :bfp: as it's also a PMS sign. Here's hoping for you :dust:

Glad to know of yet another who hates leaving their furbabies behind:happydance: I'm really bad with my girl. It's just because she's so shy and afraid of people. DH, myself and his parents are also very sure that her previous owner hit her. She used to be so afraid every time we'd try to pet her, like she thought we were going to hit her:( The woman who had her sounded like an awful person. She just showed up at the shelter one day with our cat and another one and told them either the shelter takes them NOW or she'll throw them out on the streets:( The woman at the shelter told us they suspected physical abuse as well. So yeah, she's wary of strangers until she's sure they aren't going to hurt her, it's very sad but she's getting better and better:happydance:

AFM: I'm 19 dpo and temp is still around 37 celsius so no sign of AF just yet. Still experiencing the occasional light cramps (much lighter than AF ones), breast pains ect. Not tired at all which is what usually happens when AF is on her way. I usually can't get through the day without napping for 1-1½ hours the 3 days or so before AF arrives. No chips cravings like I usually get the 3 days before AF either where I eat like ½-1 whole bag a day:haha: This may be TMI but no blood yet at my cervix either. Here's hoping it's all good and that :bfp: is just around the corner:thumbup: I'll definitely be pissed if she shows up and will start a rant:haha:


----------



## macydarling

Kat~ That is sooo terrible about your furbaby's previous owner. People like that make me sick. Im so glad she has you now!!!

When is your AF due? Or did you already miss it??

I was soo incredibly tired driving to work this morning I felt like I was in a fog. I went to bed at like 8:30 so there is no reason for me to be so tired! Also not typical of PMS. It is so hard not to get your hopes up! I think I will buy some FRERs on the way home from work and take one tomorrow (if I can wait that long). Hi Im Macy and Im a POAS addict.


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Kat~ That is sooo terrible about your furbaby's previous owner. People like that make me sick. Im so glad she has you now!!!
> 
> When is your AF due? Or did you already miss it??
> 
> I was soo incredibly tired driving to work this morning I felt like I was in a fog. I went to bed at like 8:30 so there is no reason for me to be so tired! Also not typical of PMS. It is so hard not to get your hopes up! I think I will buy some FRERs on the way home from work and take one tomorrow (if I can wait that long). Hi Im Macy and Im a POAS addict.


AF was due the 27th (most likely) or the 28th of July so I missed my period and I'm otherwise super regular so this is odd:wacko: Hoping it's a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

I thought you had missed it...sorry, I get confused with all the lovely ladies on here! OMG Im so excited for you! This has to be it since you're usually regular! Ahhhh!!! How are you not testing right this minute?!? Lol.


----------



## sweetbliss89

I am SO glad I'm not the only one who is attached to their furchild(ren)!!!! I love my dogs so much haha. We went to Disney last December and stayed off sight in a pet friendly hotel just so we could take them. DH is just as bad as me when it comes to them but he would never admit it.

Kat - I would be POAS every morning if I were you! This has to be it! You could start this month off with our first BFP :)

Macy - Normally I'd encourage you to wait but it is only 4 days before your AF so I feel like using an FRER wouldn't be such a bad thing :) Try to wait until FMU though and let us know the results ASAP! Your symptoms are so promising! 


AFM - I really don't know how this month will turn out for me. I don't have any crazy strong symptoms. Some bloating here and there, every night when I get in bed I end up feeling super bloated, heart burn here and there, exhausted yesterday, and some mild cramping at times but that is about it. 7 more days until AF is due, 3 until I probably won't be able to hold out on testing.


----------



## caringo

Sigh...CD 55 and still no sign of ovulation :nope: I know I need to see the doc but I'm afraid I'll have to get a bunch of tests or something, and we have to pay for everything out of pocket until our (high) deductible is met...why can't my body just behave normally?!


----------



## macydarling

So sorry Caringo :( is this the first time this has happened to you or are you usually irregular? That seems like such a long time to wait...I really feel for you. I hate how expensive doctors are...sometimes I wonder why I pay so much for insurance and then still have such a high copay! :hugs: we're here for you!!!

Sweet~ Super excited for you to test! Bring on the August BFPs! I hope this is a lucky thread :)


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies not feeling too well ended up with diarrhea last night


----------



## dustergrl

Kat- my dog is a tank, so I don't feel bad leaving him behind, but I have a cat and 2 rabbits that are not very healthy, so I hate leaving them behind. Since rabbits are prey animals, they hide any problems until it's an emergency. I would hate putting the burden of even noticing on anyone else!

DH always asks if I'm like this with animals, what will I be like with kids? And I tell him that eventually, at least they speak the same language as us.


----------



## Cheekygringo

I love my furbabies, they are big sooks.
Nothing happening here, maybe 7 dpo. No real symptoms some mild cramps, hardly notible and eating so much food I'm gonna be fat...


----------



## DandJ

Testing late August - hoping this is our month!


----------



## KatO79

Ok think I have some bad news ladies:cry:

My cramps have worsened a bit and there's blood at my cervix so I guess I'm not pregnant:( So weird AF is this late and my temp is still up:shrug:


----------



## smiley4442

cd7 and my temps are super crazy. They weren't so jumpy last month :shrug:


----------



## macydarling

Sorry you arent feeling well Hunni :(

Kat that sucks! Wth! I hope it isnt really AF...that would be such a mean trick.

Sounds good Smiley!!!! I always look at anything different as a good sign.

I hope this is your month D&J!!!!


----------



## macydarling

Ohhh sorry Smiley, I misread that post, for some reason I read CD 27. I really hope your temps stabilize and you have a smooth cycle that leads to a BFP!


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Sorry you arent feeling well Hunni :(
> 
> Kat that sucks! Wth! I hope it isnt really AF...that would be such a mean trick.
> 
> Sounds good Smiley!!!! I always look at anything different as a good sign.
> 
> I hope this is your month D&J!!!!

Unfortunately I think it is her:( Good thing my hopes weren't very high. It's very weird she'd come when my temp is still high. I just don't get what happened this cycle:shrug:

I'm moving on mentally for my own sanity. Think we'll be NTNP the next few months until we can get assisted conception.


----------



## macydarling

So sorry Kat :( I really thought this was it for you. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## surferbabe

Hi I am so in need of chatting to someone before I drive myself crazy!!, af is due in 2 days but I have been having spotting or so I think it's that for the past 4 days on and off!! I have some symptoms I'm ttc #2


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> So sorry Kat :( I really thought this was it for you. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

Thanks macy:hugs: Would love to know what happened this cycle with all the symptoms and such late AF plus the high temps all 19 days. Very bizarre:shrug:

As said I think something is wrong and I don't have much hope anymore we'll conceive naturally. DH will try and get our GP to give us that referral when we get back from our vacation.


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> So sorry Caringo :( is this the first time this has happened to you or are you usually irregular? That seems like such a long time to wait...I really feel for you. I hate how expensive doctors are...sometimes I wonder why I pay so much for insurance and then still have such a high copay! :hugs: we're here for you!!!
> 
> Sweet~ Super excited for you to test! Bring on the August BFPs! I hope this is a lucky thread :)

I'm usually decently regular, but have one or two wacky months a year. I'm hoping this is just one of those and that I'll get back to normal cycles, if and when I finally get AF. And thanks!! I 



KatO79 said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Kat :( I really thought this was it for you. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks macy:hugs: Would love to know what happened this cycle with all the symptoms and such late AF plus the high temps all 19 days. Very bizarre:shrug:
> 
> As said I think something is wrong and I don't have much hope anymore we'll conceive naturally. DH will try and get our GP to give us that referral when we get back from our vacation.Click to expand...

Sorry about this Kat :( how frustrating. A few months of relaxing and NTNP will probably do you some good. I really hope you get that referral!


----------



## sweetbliss89

GL DandJ!

Smiley - mine are like that some months before I O. As long as there is a significant shift and your temps stay about the coverline after you O then you're fine. The inconsistency you're seeing now might be from not getting as much sleep one night versus another, or when you go to sleep can affect it as well as if you drink any alcohol the night before. It is so sensitive lol but just watch for that shift, that is the important part :)

Kat - I'm so sorry :( I really thought it was your month! Did you take any tests at all since AF was late? Watch to see if it picks up at all, if not then I'd test again especially since your temps are still high. Thinking of you hun! :hugs:

Surfer - What are your symptoms? Have you tested at all?


Ladies... I might have a problem. I went to Walmart for a few things, of course DH needed deodorant which is the same aisle as the tests. FRER were $1 off plus a $2 coupon attached to it. I couldn't resist and bought a pack of 2. I'm so weak! Now my mind is all "hey, tomorrow is 6 days before AF, use one tomorrow, come onnnnn you know you want to!" AHH! My mind needs to shut off until next week.


----------



## macydarling

Well ladies, I stopped and got some FRERs on my way home from work. There was a 2$ off coupon so I kind of was forced too. I wanted to wait until tomorrow morning but DH begged me to test and I got BFN. Oh well. Im used to it by now so I wasnt expecting much. DH is crushed.


----------



## macydarling

Oh and if anyone was wondering what a BFN looks like...LOL. With and without flash.
 



Attached Files:







20140801_163610-1.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 12









20140801_163639-1.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dustergrl

So sorry, macy... could it be too early? How many dpo are you?


----------



## macydarling

Thanks, I've no idea what DPO. I was trying to have a relaxed cycle so I didnt keep track.


----------



## DandJ

macy; That's pretty much what my BFN looked like too :lol:


----------



## macydarling

Stupid BFN. I really hope it is too early or something. Although I dont know what I would do if I actually got a BFP. It is starting to feel impossible!


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry Macy - looks like you have been trying for a while - have you and dh gone for testing or waiting til a year?


----------



## macydarling

Thanks. I think we have to wait a year but I havent looked into it yet.


----------



## Mintastic

macydarling said:


> Thanks. I think we have to wait a year but I havent looked into it yet.

Yeah I can't keep track of where everyone is or how old but I have heard that here in the US they make you wait a year if you are under 35 but not if you are over.

Certain things just seem so crazy and backwards to me though like if someone has blocked tubes or low sperm count why wait a year before finding that out?! (Not directed at you Macy - my own fears and just in general)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Sorry Macy :( don't count yourself out though! 

I agree, Mint, it is crazy. We are fortunate that DH was able to get a SA done already. He's in the Marine Corps so Tricare takes care of anything the doctor orders and his doctor was happy to submit for one. I can't imagine how frustrating it would be to be told no, or to wait longer. 

I think I might test with an FRER tomorrow morning. I'm expecting BFN but I'm really curious. Been having pain off and on today in my one nipple. Hurts so bad. Nothing besides that though.


----------



## Bug222

its a year here too- so frustrating!


----------



## fairyy

I don't know it's my imagination or what but I think I saw very very faint hint of a second line there, Macy. :shrug:


----------



## KatO79

I forget who asked but I tested at 14/15 dpo and it was definitely negative. Today would have been 20 dpo but now I'm not sure if it still is or if I should count it as CD2 since my bleeding started yesterday. I'm actually having a weird period at the moment. It's very light flow and not deep red but more a very light red. No idea what's going on at the moment:shrug:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well if it is very different from normal af, I recommend testing again, as it could have taken longer for your body to start showing the hcg in you urine.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well I think I always have line eye, so I think it is still bfn, and it's still waaaayy early, maybe 8 or 9 dpo? And I only tested cause I felt like it lol.
Photo was taken with 5 mins using a frer.

https://i58.tinypic.com/javxub.jpg


----------



## stellaluna431

Cheeky- I see a verrrrry faint line, but I can't tell if it's pink or grey. Keep POAS and let us know :)

AFM I think I'm finally in the TWW! CD35 and I think I'm 2DPO. I need one more high temp to confirm. Soon enough I'll finally be joining you ladies symptom spotting and POAS :)


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Fairy!!! 

Cheeky~ I cant tell but Im on mobile. I need a computer! Lol. FX.

Just took another FRER with FMU and so far its looking BFN...


----------



## macydarling

Here is today's BFN. I really hope this doesnt mean Im out but Im thinking it probably does. I got my BFP 4 days before my missed period with the m/c. Nothing left to do but pray. I will be saving my last test in case I miss AF.
 



Attached Files:







20140802_083916-1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6









20140802_083932-1.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mwah_xx

Oh no Macy but you aren't out until she shows xx


----------



## macydarling

Just got into an argument with DH. Long story short he told me yesterday that some complete stranger (he met on some dumb website he likes) needed a ride to a storage facility to pay his bill or he would lose his stuff. Of course I said fine, I thought that was nice of him. Then he got a text today and I realized he PAID this stranger's bill which was OVER $100. Now, Im not trying to be mean and it's nice he wants to help but we DO NOT have the money for that and I am SO upset he lied to me. I mean...we are trying for a baby! We are saving for a down payment on a house! So I confronted him and then told him by the way, the test was negative and Im not pregnant and he goes, "Yeah, I can tell." implying that my being angry was caused by PMS. I am so furious...am I not justified here? You dont LIE to your wife about the money we BOTH work hard to earn. And then Im like...what else does he lie about? Etc. UGH!


----------



## Mintastic

Oh Macy I would be furious! Especially because it sounds like your DH maybe got scammed or mixed up in something shady. It is one thing to do something nice for someone but that sounds super sketchy! I hope he comes around.


----------



## smiley4442

Sorry Macy, I agree with you. This is a total stranger. It would be different if it was a good friend or something.


cd8 (or cd9 having a brain fart) temps still crazy but the last 2 nights I haven't slept well. Started opk testing the other day since the past 2 months I ovulated on different days and I don't want to miss the surge, but I'm still praying it comes after my Mammogram next monday. :)


----------



## wifeofbear

So I'm officially CD1 today. Some just for fun BD finally kicked it off.
Is anybody else in here TTC with PTSD or even just insomnia? I don't even reliably sleep every 24 hours, so its going to be hard to temp but I'll try cause its worth it for that BFP!
I'm also worried because if this cycle matches the last one I'll ovulate on the same day as a hugely stressful meeting I've been prepping for the last 2 years. I hope my body doesn't decide I'm in too much danger to risk a pregnancy. I've noticed I rarely cycle without help in stressful months, so I know it affects my hormones. On the plus side lots of BD is a great antidepressant/antianxiety treatment lol


----------



## Mintastic

Wifeofbear - there is another thread on here "bad sleepers who temp" you may want to join. Hard to link it from my phone but if you do a search it will come up for you.

This book I am reading right now says the whole stress/fertility thing is blown out of proportion and it has to be really severe depression or extreme stress like running a marathon to affect fertility and that actually women with a bit of anxiety over TTC/work etc... actually had more success in one study than totally calm women. Of course PTSD might fall into the more extreme category but stress over a big meeting probably wouldn't even if it feels like it.


----------



## sweetbliss89

So sorry Macy! :( Don't count yourself out though. You may have just implanted a little later this time than when you got your BFP before. Hold out hun, we're here for you! And I'm so sorry about DH! I just went through something SO similar with my DH... he told his mother (who I am NOT a fan of and who is nothing but manipulative. THANK GOODNESS we live 13 hours away) that we would BUY HIS TWO YOUNGEST BROTHERS SOME CLOTHES FOR SCHOOL! I was furious, I still am. I sucked it up and bought them each 5 shirts, 2 jeans, and a pack of socks yesterday during tax free weekend because I know that I can't hold it against those 2 young boys. It isn't their fault that they got stuck with crappy parents. So with that being said, I completely get the frustration! DH got mad because I took ONE pack of wipes out of a box of 8 that we've bought to save yet he can promise clothes to his family when we could have saved that money. I'm pretty sure that one pack of wipes I've been using for 3 months now is way less than that $90 it cost for the clothes. MEN.... :(

Smiley - how early did you ovulate the last 2 cycles? I've been ovulating early as well but temping helped me identify that so its adjusting my fertile window so hopefully we caught it this month.


AFM - I took a test this morning, just one of the $1 ones though since I knew it'd be BFN, and it was a BFN. I thought I saw a line as first as the dye went across the little window. My heart jumped and I was like THIS IS IT?! Then as it died down there was no line and my heart sank as it happened :( Only 8dpo though, AF isn't due until the 9th or 10th so I know there is still time. I'm not letting it get to me. I just SO badly want to see that BFP, I can just envision what it will be like and I want that dream to come true so much.


----------



## DandJ

@macy; Wow, you were a lot nicer to him than I would've been!! First off, a stranger on the Internet??? That is red flag for me right there, and then _paying_ for the stranger's bills? I seriously hope that guy repays your DH... oh hey, by the way, I just met you, and it's crazy but can I have some FRER's?  I kid, I kid! :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

I havent had a chance to catch up yet but thanks for the support ladies. DH has apologized and admitted he was wrong. Unfortunately the argument in combination with the BFN has really made for a bad day here. I have been really emotional and crying a lot...it feels like my usual PMS meltdown I get every month. I just feel so discouraged. I want to stay positive but I dont want to get my hopes up either.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Keep your chin up Macy! Sorry you aren't having a good day :( Maybe grab a movie and some ice cream and end your evening that way. Just relax, do whatever will distract you from thinking too much. If you need to chat or vent you can PM me.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks so much Sweet. DH just went out for my fave comfort food and we are having a movie night. Im actually going to have a bit of a rest while he is getting the food though as I have been feeling nauseated and headache-y all day. Boo. Thanks so much for the kind words :hugs: I would be lost without you ladies to lean on.


----------



## dustergrl

Oh, macy, sorry to hear about the fight with DH, and the bfn. I hope you and he can have a relaxing night together.


----------



## KrissyB

Hi all - Back from the least relaxing trip I've ever taken lol. Oh well, back to ttc!
Fortunately, I O so late/have such short LPs that I don't think I completely missed the window for this month!
Unfortunately - My OPKs are just starting to darken, which is the same schedule as the last two months, so I'm not sure the Vitex has really kicked in yet. Maybe the surge is shorter and I'll still gain a few more days.
Anyway - I'll try to catch up over the next few days. Hope all are doing well and having a good weekend!


----------



## Mintastic

KrissyB said:


> Hi all - Back from the least relaxing trip I've ever taken lol. Oh well, back to ttc!
> Fortunately, I O so late/have such short LPs that I don't think I completely missed the window for this month!
> Unfortunately - My OPKs are just starting to darken, which is the same schedule as the last two months, so I'm not sure the Vitex has really kicked in yet. Maybe the surge is shorter and I'll still gain a few more days.
> Anyway - I'll try to catch up over the next few days. Hope all are doing well and having a good weekend!

I just started vitex too since I have a 6 day lp last month. I have no clue when to expect to O this month. I did read that vitex can take 3 months to work optimally which feels like forever.
Fx you get a few more days!!


----------



## RonnieV

Hey ladies....Took a while to get back on here, started taking rainbow light prenatal,stopped b complex and d3....but prenatal has D2 in it??? I have two appointments this month for unrelated issues, so I may already have to declare that I'm out this month...doesn't mean that I'm not trying anyway....also, has anyone ever tried preseed??? Thinking of adding that or vitex next cycle...I think my vaginal ph is off.....more acidic than normal, and the smell after af is over is horrible(tmi)....no yeast infection or sti so I can only think it's my ph balance...Anyone with input,it's much appreciated,my doctor says I'm gtg but I know after ttc 8cycles now, something is off
Macy..keep your head up 
Krissy..I was thinking about trying vitex next cycle,but doctor said to take a prenatal,but I'm still a bit curious about vitex


----------



## macydarling

Well Im starting to feel like AF is coming early. The past few hours Ive had AF cramps in my lower belly and back and I seriously felt like she had started but just a lot of white CM. I hope she stays away!!!


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - I hope she stays away too!

Ronnie - I started taking vitex this month because studies have shown it can help to lengthen luteal phase in those with luteal phase defect. It also can help with heavy AF. Not sure if it has really been proven to help with anything else so you would need to research.


----------



## Bug222

wifeofbear- i am a horrible sleeper- the last specialist I saw didn't think I even enter REM sleep most nights, plus I work 12hr days/nights shifts and I still temp. Its not as spot on as other people but i can still pinpoint ovulation

macy- I would be furious too! glad he apologised! I hope the witch stays far away! 

ronnie- I use preseed- not a huge fan but if it will help i'll do it! lol


----------



## bluefish1980

Ronnie - I use preseed and I like it. I don't normally have a great amount of CM so often need to use a lubricant of some description. What I like about preseed is that you can pop it in before the fun begins so later on you don't need to stop to add any - it keeps the fun going.

Hope that's not TMI.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Argh. This tww is driving me nuts, I'm on night shifts and they seem to be dragging by. I only have maybe 4 days left to find out if at will show or not, but if a test says otherwise before then,i will be happy.

How is everyone else feeling this month?


----------



## macydarling

Cheeky the TWW always drives me nuts especially towards the last few days.

Woke up still have the cramping in my lower back, thought for sure AF would have arrived early but not yet. I checked by my cervix (TMI) but no blood. I also used my last FRER cause it was there and got another BFN. Pleaseeeee dont mean Im out.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - I hope she stays away! Do you usually get spotting before AF? 

Cheeky - Have you been testing or are you trying to hold out?


AFM - 9dpo, couldn't resist an FRER this morning although I wish I had, clear BFN. DH saw my test from today and yesterday in the trash and goes "Babe, have you been taking tests?" I was already bummed about the BFN before he discovered those so I told him I was just upset. He said it is still too early and it'll be fine, we'll just keep trying. I appreciate him and how positive he can be but I'm just feeling really down today. I want to see a second pink line so bad. The only thing I have ever wanted to be was a mom and now it just isn't happening. I wish we had started trying years ago but we were trying to be smart and responsible :/ I barely got any sleep last night either, maybe 3 hours, so that doesn't help my emotional state either.


----------



## macydarling

I totally understand how you feel Sweet. I had a complete meltdown yesterday over my BFN. My biggest goal in life has always been to be a mother and my biggest fear has always been that I wont be able to. At least we have our DHs there for us (though I wish I could be as calm as mine!!)

Oh and I dont usually spot before AF she just sort of starts! But usually when I have these cramps it means she has started or is about to. I feel like it would be too late for them to be implantation cramps though? I was talking to DH about it last night and he says "Well, we havent done it in a few days so there is nothing to implant. My guys only last three days." Bless his heart he thought that as soon as you have sex it implants...I had to explain the whole takes 6-12 days thing. Lol! Gotta love him.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Thanks Macy! I'm glad that I'm not alone in having these feelings. It is so hard.

I really hope she stays away and this is your month! I am keeping FX for you SO much! Are you ever late? I know your signature says she's due in 2 days. I will be waiting impatiently for your updates! That is too funny about DH! I had to explain the same thing to my DH just the other day as well. It is so funny. I even had a friend who has 4 boys who swore you could get pregnant days after ovulating and thought you only had to have sex before ovulating to have a girl haha. Not sure where she got her information! 


I think I have some slight AF like cramps. Nothing unbearable but I was sitting here and just thought ohhh... what is that?! I'll be watching for spotting. 6 days before AF and I usually have spotting 2-3 days before so we'll see.


----------



## macydarling

I will be waiting anxiously for your updates too!!! Not much longer now.

She has been 28 days before but she is known to arrive early rather than late. The last two cycles she was 27 days on the dot so that is what I'm going with. These lower back cramps are worrisome as they feel just like AF. I kind of wish if she was going to come she would just get on with it instead of teasing me.


----------



## caringo

Wowsa, lots to catch up on around here! Macy - hope this isn't really AF. Sounds promising that you're getting the "feel" of her but no bleeding!

sweetbliss - I'll be watching to see whether it turns into AF for you! I surely hope not!

We gotta get some BFPs in here! :D

AFM: My temps are still driving me nuts. The brown discharge has died down, although I had some really dark EWCM yesterday! I know it wasn't arousal fluid cuz I wasn't aroused and we hadn't BD'd in a while, so we went ahead and BD'd in the afternoon. It was probably just an estrogen surge. I'm _really_ wondering where that bright red spotting a few days ago came from though - I'm not sure if it was from the sex the day before, but it was BRIGHT red and a lot, and I would think it would just be a small amount if it was from irritation, and a darker red if it was a day old. Ughh...so confusing.


----------



## macydarling

How long did the bleeding last Caringo? That is quite odd. I would assume if it was from sex it would just be a small amount, right? Now Im curious lol!

We do need so BFPs up in here! There should be a group of ladies testing within this week if I remember correctly! 

I was looking at my symptoms from this time last month and the pattern seems to be that usually before AF I have no appetite. I have been starving so hopefully this is a good thing! I will be holding my breath everytime I use the bathroom these next few days.


----------



## Cheekygringo

I'm testing using cheapies, but not really certain just how well they work.. every now and then I use a frer. And I used one a couple of days ago, and got either a faint evaporation or a ? So tossing up as to whether I should use one tomorrow or not. i think I would be 9 or 10 dpo, or I could wait until the day after. I'm not really having any symptoms, a few that could be from anything really.. 
Good luck Macy, I hope af does stay away for you.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - I totally get the "holding your breathe each time you go to the bathroom" part! I am not looking forward to that at the end of this week. You have so many promising symptoms!

Caringo - I had some bleeding like that too a few months ago. It was bizarre. I ended up going to the doctor for it because it happened two months in a row. My primary care doctor just ran a pap but when it came back normal she referred me out to the ob/gyn. He did an exam and immediately saw that there was a blood vessel too close to the surface right on my cervix. He cauterized it right then and there and I haven't had any problems since. Maybe bring it up to your doctor and see if they can do an exam and look for something like that? I know it can be frustrating not knowing what is going on with our bodies.

We REALLY do need some BFPs in here! There are a bunch of us who are testing at some point this week and next weekend so hopefully soon we'll be seeing some! Maybe we can start a "who's due for AF" list or "when are you testing" list to keep track of every one?

I'm holding out that AF stays away this month. I need those two little pink lines.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Cheeky - if you test again soon and its a ? post a pic for us! I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## KrissyB

So yesterday I had EWCM for maybe the first time ever. And today this is what my OPK looked like... is this a positive? Or is it not quite there yet?
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140803_002.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cheekygringo

Sure, actually I might take it tomorrow, except it will be after sleeping all morning sample lol the shift work really messes with my sleep cycles, so I always try to treat them as my 'night sleep'.


----------



## Cheekygringo

opk looks very close, try testing twice, in the arvo/evening when it gets really close so you dont miss it (if u have enough tests)


----------



## dustergrl

Krissy that looks really close- try testing 2x/day (am/pm) until you catch it. :) Keep us updated!


----------



## bluefish1980

Krissy - that looks very close to it. I would also suggest testing twice a day to be sure you don't miss the surge.


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> How long did the bleeding last Caringo? That is quite odd. I would assume if it was from sex it would just be a small amount, right? Now Im curious lol!

I thought so too! It was really just a wipe and it was there on the tp - but a decent amount, and it was mixed with EWCM. I checked my cervix right after and there was nothing. The next day I got a teeny bit more, and then nothing. But actually just a few mins ago I went to the bathroom and had really long stringy EWCM with bright red blood streaked in it - I hope that's a good sign of _something!_



sweetbliss89 said:


> Caringo - I had some bleeding like that too a few months ago. It was bizarre. I ended up going to the doctor for it because it happened two months in a row. My primary care doctor just ran a pap but when it came back normal she referred me out to the ob/gyn. He did an exam and immediately saw that there was a blood vessel too close to the surface right on my cervix. He cauterized it right then and there and I haven't had any problems since. Maybe bring it up to your doctor and see if they can do an exam and look for something like that? I know it can be frustrating not knowing what is going on with our bodies.
> 
> We REALLY do need some BFPs in here! There are a bunch of us who are testing at some point this week and next weekend so hopefully soon we'll be seeing some! Maybe we can start a "who's due for AF" list or "when are you testing" list to keep track of every one?
> 
> I'm holding out that AF stays away this month. I need those two little pink lines.

Hmm, that makes sense! Could be what's going on with me as well. I also thought maybe it was a big cyst that had ruptured (and might explain my late period) but figured I would have felt some pain. 

I'm also thinking it's possible that all my brown spotting and then that red spotting was some kind of wonky AF after an anovulatory cycle. If so I would be gearing up to O here soon which may explain the red smeared EWCM today! Gosh, I really hope that's what's going on - TTC is so much harder when you don't O ;)

And I like the list idea! I wish there was a way to have a sort of "pinned" post that either stayed at the top or side of the thread no matter what page you were on!


----------



## macydarling

Krissy that looks close! I would BD every day to be safe.

Cheeky I too want to see the ? test! 

Caringo I think it id a good sign! I vote anything different than usual as a good sign.

AFM DH and I BD'd and I thought maybe it would start AF (I was actually very nervous it would) but nothing. FX.


----------



## macydarling

Also, if you want I can post everyone's AF date on the first page of the thread. I will be busy during the day but I can do it tonight :) I have no idea how to pin it the side of the page but that would be cool!


----------



## Mintastic

Well you can put me down for "AF due: who-the-heck-knows??" since my cycles are totally wonktastic. Some apps say maybe Aug26 - another says Aug 23. But...I got a very nearly positive looking OPK this morning so...who knows?!


----------



## Cheekygringo

My first ? Test was back on page 41, but I will take another test today and see what it says..
And my af is due on the 8th I think.


----------



## stellaluna431

AF is due August 11 or August 14. FF and I don't agree on my O day haha.

I believe I'm expecting the witch on August 14th, and will start testing at what I think is 9DPO because I like to torture myself, so next Saturday (August 9th).

I would normally wait until 10DPO but since FF and I don't agree on my O day I'm going to start testing a day sooner. Plus it's my first cycle trying so I'm excited to start POAS :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

AF is 9th or 10th for me! Put down the 9th because I O'd early this month so I'm sure she'll come earlier. I've already started testing though because I obviously like to torture myself :/ Will use a $1 test tomorrow morning I'm sure since I have zero self control when it comes to this. I was sitting here awhile ago and thought "I wonder if this is what being pregnant feels like." I feel so full/bloated for the rest of the day once I've eaten. I felt nauseous earlier for no apparent reason and it comes here and there too but really subtle. Also, it hurts to rest my arms across my stomach, like too much pressure and makes me want to burp or labors my breathing. Is that a symptom or just due to being bloated/gassy?

Macy - I'm glad she stayed away after BD! I'll do that too, BD just to get AF started and over with haha. I never let DH know my intentions though :)

Cheeky - post your next test!


----------



## Snufkin

Well my second flight home is delayed, just as the first was (both 3 hours!), I haven't slept at all last night and I'm now sat in the airport toilet crying because I jut got my period. 3/4 days early, too, when I'm usually so regular. I just want to curl up in a ball and disappear.


----------



## macydarling

Oh Snufkin :( My heart is breaking for you. Im so sorry...AF is bad enough and then all the delay nonsense...so sorry. Are you sure it is AF? Could it be implantation?


----------



## Snufkin

I'm pretty sure. TMI obviously, but I think it's a bit too much for implantation and probably too late, too? I'm about 12dpo. This just sucks. I was going to test tomorrow. :( sorry I can't read everyone else's progress over the weekend, on my phone and it's a bit slow. I'll get caught up tomorrow. Just wanted to talk to someone who'll understand.


----------



## KrissyB

Caught up through the weekend - that's probably as far as I'll go, so grats to any :bfp:s I missed and :hug:s for all the :witch: victims. And sorry this is a long post lol

Macy - if AF is due on 8/5, you could definitely just have been to early to test. FXed you still get your bfp this month! And sorry for the super-shady DH... I would have been LIVID! 

Cheeky - I don't see anything yet, but like you said it's still early.

Stella - Grats on the TWW

Smiley - My temps were a bit weird and high after AF this month too :shrug: Guess it just happens sometimes. I'm annoyed that it could throw off my whole coverline since I didn't temp while away.

WoB - I have terrible insomnia, and it definitely affects my temping. In the end, I just try not to deliberate or stress over single temps and just watch for trends (which take more time to identify but still gives me knowlege after the fact). Good luck this month and I hope it doesn't conflict with your meeting.

AFM - I started Vitex this month because I had two cycles in a row with LPs<10 days long and REALLY painful AF symptoms. I'm getting an ultrasound done next Wednesday to rule out cysts, fibroids, or endometriosis - but from what I've read Vitex could help if it is all or none of those so why not start it asap. It definitely hasn't made a HUGE difference this month - but it's still possible I could gain a day or two from it (and it can take up to 3 months to get the full effect from it). I did get EWCM for maybe the first time in my life this month (external, I don't check internal or CP), and it seems like my OPKs got darker faster - so maybe it's already making a difference.


----------



## macydarling

Glad to hear the Vitex seems to be helping you Krissy! Good luck at your appt!

Im really sad now Snuf :( I know that horrible crushed feeling that AF gives you. Unfortunately I may join you soon as I have cramps off and on. We are here if you need to talk/rant.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Snuf - I'm so sorry :( I could cry for you right now! You can message me if you need to talk or need a distraction while you wait!

Krissy - That's awesome that it seems like the Vitex might already be helping! When will you be testing this month?


I noticed that I don't have really any CM lately so I think I'm starting that whole "dry" period just before AF comes :( I decided that if and when she shows that I'm going to order my dress for the Marine Corps ball. All of the previous years I haven't bought a dress that I really loved, its been last minute picks so I decided to find one early that I really like. I think this is the one:

Spoiler
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA0OFg2OTk=/z/GBgAAOxyhXRTKdYs/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

Maybe that will help me feel better if/when she arrives? Who knows but it is my plan for now. And I'm starting to look into if there are any fertility specialists that our insurance would possibly cover so just starting to plan ahead.


----------



## stellaluna431

Krissy- I hope Vitex helps :) I plan to start it soon, too- after talking with my MW about it at my annual this week. I hope your ultrasounds look good & they can give you some answers. Keep us posted.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> So yesterday I had EWCM for maybe the first time ever. And today this is what my OPK looked like... is this a positive? Or is it not quite there yet?




KrissyB said:


> Smiley - My temps were a bit weird and high after AF this month too :shrug: Guess it just happens sometimes. I'm annoyed that it could throw off my whole coverline since I didn't temp while away.


Krissy, I think that opk is super close, i would bd and take one tonight. If it goes lighter I would almost bet that would be your positive. It's so hard to tell in pictures, I think pictures make things look lighter so it really could be your positive. Guess you'll find out for sure in 3 days. Would this make you O any earlier than last month? Maybe it will give you a longer lp.



AFM: nothing really to report. CD 9. lol

Macy: If you make a list my AF should be here around the 27.


----------



## dustergrl

Oh, Snuf, I'm sorry :( I hope next month is your month.


----------



## n.miller

Sorry Snuf. FX for you in the future.

Anyone testing soon?

AFM: I got my cross hairs on FF this morning. It predicted O a lot later than I'd hoped, so not a whole lot of fertile BD, but who knows. DH said its ok because if we conceived a girl now, she'd never be allowed to have her birth stone. Lol. AF is predicted later - FF is showing a 35 day cycle. So we'll see. We're home and exhausted. The mark of a good vacation. It didn't stop us from putting together DH's mom's new lawn mower.


----------



## macydarling

Sweet I love the dress! I say go for it. You deserve it with all the TWW stress you have been under!


----------



## AugustBride6

So sorry Snuf :(

AF is due August 14. I may test August 11. Maybe my birthday will bring us luck


----------



## dove830

After having a pretty dark OPK yesterday, today's is pretty light. Only CD10 today though. Hoping for a shorter first half of my cycle and a much longer second half!


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry Snuf :hug: sucks that its whole you are traveling too

sweet - love the dress! Afm I'll probably start with some cheapies around 8 dpo if the doc appt doesn't come first


----------



## macydarling

Continuing to check back on the last few cycles symptoms...apparently these cramps happen every month around this time lol. Only thing Im missing is tender breasts. That usually happenson CD 24 at latest and today is CD 26 but they feel fine. Although I doubt not sore breasts are a pg symptom lol.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - thanks :) I'm anxious to finally order it! Don't give up hope! Question for you, how do you track your previous months symptoms? Do you just go back through your comments, have them written down, an app? I think I want to start tracking them.

Krissy - if I already asked, I apologize, but how many dpo are you today? I am so anxious for everyone to start testing! haha it seems like there are a lot of people right along the same time frame! 


I keep getting little moments of heartburn and tenderness in just my left boob.... I'm chalking it up to my mind is playing with me and my body is going along with it haha.


----------



## macydarling

I have the Ovia app where you can enter you symptoms. I also did the "symptoms by dpo" thread on here the last two cycles (not this current one though).


----------



## sweetbliss89

OH! I just found that FF has that stuff too haha. I'm going to start entering that info now each month. Thanks! :)


----------



## Cheekygringo

Wup wup looks like a bfn this morning, so I'm still waiting. I thinkI keep getting evaps on frer so unless I get a decent line I'm not trusting it.
Only getting faint shadows, which are hard to photo, also I always have line eye, so dont trust myself  
https://i61.tinypic.com/bgs7du.jpg


----------



## JessicaMarie

Hi ladies, i have done a lot more stalking than posting, but I just felt an urge to post tonight. I am having a really hard time. Just started my period the other day so onto the August cycle. However, my girls are getting older (and are finally easy!!!) and so I am beginning to really wonder if a third baby is all that practical. My husband doesnt think so at all, but he is a wonderful man and told me he will try as long as I want to. I am feeling ready to go back to work, but there is no way I'd happily have a career with a baby, so that's one more thing that will be put off if we have another one. I dont know if I am feeling this way to cope with the fact that I began my period, but I guess I just needed a place to get this all out! I hope others understand a little bit!


----------



## KrissyB

Ok Ladies! I think I'm marking this one down as positive, what do you think?



Sweet - LOL I'm still waiting for O (hence the OPK) :) But hopefully it's around the corner now... so I'm sure they'll be quite a few testers before me.

Jessica - I do the same thing almost every month. I'm excited and hopeful.... then miserable... then play all sorts of mind games with myself to either feel better or make myself feel worse because I tried to make myself feel better :wacko: I blame some of it on the hormones lol


----------



## dustergrl

Krissy that def looks + to me! Good luck; fx!


----------



## Mintastic

Krissy - looks + to me too!

Jessica - I don't totally understand since I am ttc#1 but even for me I have some days where I am at work or having a relaxing evening with my husband and dog and I think "I really like my life - all this is going to change - do I really need a baby? Maybe I should just get a second dog..." But it is a fleeting thought and I really really do want kids. Since you have 2 already though I guess only you can know what you really want for your family.


----------



## AugustBride6

Krissy.....it looks positive to me, time for the fun part!


----------



## smiley4442

looks positive krissy!


----------



## Bug222

should be o-ing in the next couple of days- AF is due around the 16th 

sweet- that dress is beautiful!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well, I hope its not all in my head, or down to me working night shift. I just cried over an assignment issue, wtf? Could be PMS? and last 2 days I have been feeling extremely tired and lethargic, even for night shift, which I'm pretty use to, and I'm still getting enough sleep.


----------



## macydarling

I feel like I might see a shadow of something on today's test. Im probably going a bit looney tunes. Anyone see anything? Im sure Im crazy.
 



Attached Files:







20140804_060941-1.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 17









20140804_060919-1.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Cheekygringo

I can see a shadow on the second image, but could be line eye lol, that's what mine currently are looking like.


----------



## macydarling

A shadow is a perfect way to describe it. How rude. Lol. I have been super emotional like you as well but that is PMS for me as well. Particularly bad this month my emotions have been everywhere and I know Im being cray but I cant help it. Poor DH. Lol.


----------



## macydarling

I dont feel pregnant at all thought :shrug: But I dont feel like AF either. My boobs arent sore. Those cramps went away. They only lasted Saturday night and part of yesterday. I have a feeling AF is just screwing with me...she is such an evil witch.


----------



## sweetbliss89

We must have been testing at the exact same time Macy haha I couldn't sleep after DH went to work. I was sure it was BFN until I look a picture and tweaked it, now I'm confused. I can kind of see a line but I think it's just the line where the dye is supposed to go, and so it actually isn't showing a positive? Idk, I've never gotten a BFP so idk what this is, and keep in mind it's tweaked.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-04-06-22-24.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Cheekygringo

Oh I can see the shadow on yours too, no idea on the tweak, but does look like a line.


----------



## macydarling

Haha POAS party. I see yours too Sweet. Im not sure about mine though...the day before AF wouldnt I have a nice dark line? With my m/c I got BFP 4 days before AF on a digi and FRER.


----------



## sweetbliss89

It was definitely a POAS party at 6am! I laughed as soon as I went to post and saw your post. I HATE how it is confusion for us both though! Why can't anything be clear? ! Maybe we should go get the first response tests that have the lines and the digital on the back! Idk how sensitive they are though, saw them for the first time when I bought this pack of FRER.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Yes AF is evil at times and plays cruel jokes on our minds i think. I had to have a break last month, was becoming a bit emotional every time AF showed again.


----------



## Snufkin

Sweet, how many days til AF is due? Looks like a faint line to me!! 

I'm feeling a bit better today, but still need to catch up on sleep so I'm still very behind on reading everyone's stories, sorry! We're not trying this month as I'd be due around OHs sisters wedding. I think that's a bit of a stupid reason to not try, but I can't really do it by myself, so ah well.


----------



## sweetbliss89

I just went back to look....I know it's outside of the window but I took that picture I posted after like 1 min.... it's definitely positive. There is a line without any tweaking, I can see it! Now I'm just nervous it's an evap. I'm sitting here crying though haha I feel like a fool but I just pray that this is really it!


----------



## Cheekygringo

You need to test again tomorrow then. Hahaha any excuse to poas.... Good luck!


----------



## sweetbliss89

I'm definitely going to test again tomorrow, MAYBE tonight if I can hold it for a few hours without drinking. I think I'll pick up some of the FR ones that have the lines and the digital. I'm so nervous that it isn't a real BFP I think I might throw up :/

Oh, cheeky, and I'm 10dpo. 

Snuf - 5 days. She's due the 9th.

Macy - now that I'm on the computer and can actually pull up your pictures, I definitely see what you're talking about! I feel like even though its the day before AF, some people don't get a super solid line until day of or after so don't count yourself out! I vote that you and I both go buy more tests :)


----------



## macydarling

That is awesome Sweet!!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Cheekygringo

I agree, more testing! Some people can be up to 19 dpo+ before getting a pos test. As long as AF doesn't come you still have a chance.

I just realised if AF does come I get another go this month... Just.

I am 10 dpo tomorrow so I hope my tests look better too. If not I'll keep poas I also have IC ones.


----------



## macydarling

I dont think there is a line on mine after all. Maybe a trick of the light as it looks BFN for sure now. Not sure if I should waste my last test tomorrow or not. I feel like Im going to go mad waiting today and tomorrow for AF!


----------



## KrissyB

Sweet, cheeky, and Macy - sounds like things are getting really exciting!! Fxed for all of you - :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

afm - waiting to see if I'm -1, 0, or +1 dpo - but definitely on the verge of the tww! And looking back this is the earliest positive opk I've gotten!


----------



## macydarling

Feeling upset :( Im having a hard time shaking the latest BFN :nope: I feel out.


----------



## dustergrl

macy, fx for you! You're not out till af shows. I hope she doesn't. Keep us updated, okay?


----------



## macydarling

Thanks duster. I just shouldnt test early but I always do. It messes with my head and then I drive myself crazy!


----------



## dustergrl

macy I've been testing early too- too early to even test really. I want to hold out till Wednesday; that will give me a solid 10 dpo. Still pretty early, but at least worth it to try by then. I just have to run into te bathroom and pee without thinking about it lol!


----------



## macydarling

It's so hard not to lol! I picked up more tests last night at the store because I just couldnt resist. DH thought it was a waste of money. He said, "You know you can take as many as you want but it wont make it positive." That stung a little but I know he's right. He just doesnt understand. I want to be calm and patient but I just cant. I want to see those two lines soooo bad and it feels like it will never happen for me!


----------



## dustergrl

My fingers are crossed for you. *hugs*


----------



## Mintastic

Good luck to everyone with the early BFNs/shadow lines - may they all turn into BFPs in a few days!

afm, I don't know what to think. I got a positive OPK on cd23 last cycle. Now I got dark and very nearly pos but not quite on cd9 and cd10am then back to very clearly negative faint lines on cd10pm and cd11am (today). Did I o? Am I about to? Did I gear up to and then nothing and it could still happen later in the cycle? Should I keep taking OPKs? So confused. It was my first month temping so temps aren't really telling me anything yet...
So confused.


----------



## caringo

Mintastic said:


> Good luck to everyone with the early BFNs/shadow lines - may they all turn into BFPs in a few days!
> 
> afm, I don't know what to think. I got a positive OPK on cd23 last cycle. Now I got dark and very nearly pos but not quite on cd9 and cd10am then back to very clearly negative faint lines on cd10pm and cd11am (today). Did I o? Am I about to? Did I gear up to and then nothing and it could still happen later in the cycle? Should I keep taking OPKs? So confused. It was my first month temping so temps aren't really telling me anything yet...
> So confused.

Mint - I say keep BDing every few days, and using OPKs if you want to/can afford it, but sounds promising that you have O'd! Sustained higher temps are the only way to really know for sure though...did you see a rise last cycle? You meant that last cycle was your first month temping, right? How have your temps been the last few days?


----------



## smiley4442

Mint, when I test early I seem to always get an almost positive then it goes completely back to negative, then works its way up til I get my positive. It's done that every cycle for me. The first time I took it as my positive, then a week or so later got ewcm and decided to test and it was no mistaking it was positive. But it never hurts to bd just in case. :) good luck!


Here's hoping everyone's shadows become a BFP!!! We need some bfp's this month!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mintastic

No this cycle is first cycle temping. I only did OPKs last cycle. So just about a week of temps not really helpful.
And thanks smiley! See I was afraid of it being something like that... Why is nothing simple?


----------



## macydarling

I agree we need some BFPs! :thumbup:The last few days of the TWW are hardest for me. I am thinking I will save my last test for next cycle. I bet I will wake up to AF tomorrow morning right on time. My breasts are starting to get sore now which is always a sign of the witch.:nope:


----------



## macydarling

Min I would say BD every other day to be safe...then again maybe you shouldnt listen to me since I havemt had much success :shrug:


----------



## dustergrl

Mint it's possible you just narrowly missed testing when you got your +. It seems like you probably O'd- the tests that I have say 24-48 hours after your + OPK is when you will O. I would dtd!


----------



## AugustBride6

Mint....are you taking the OPK's more than once a day?

AFM....I'm at 6 dpo and my temp dropped this morning. No me gusta! I'm still above the coverline, whatever that means.


----------



## KrissyB

Hang in there, Macy - the roller coaster of TTC sucks and we've all been there :hug: but you're not out yet! FXed you see that :bfp: soon

Mint - Any pics of the OPK? If you did O, no matter how early, you should see a definite shift upwards in temps over the next few days. I'd definitely keep up with OPKs until you see that happen.

August - 6 dpo could be an implantation dip in temps!! FXed :dust:


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I guess I will keep OPKing/BDing at least until I see a temp rise.
Krissy - I had made a thread here (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/2212343-walgreens-brand-opk-cd10-help-pls.html) with a pic of the cd10 am OPK. Cd9 looked similar. I hadn't taken any before that since it seemed so early for me. Cd10 pm and this morning's (cd11) were blatantly negative. Only a very faint thin line.


----------



## KrissyB

Wow, Mint - that was a VERY close to positive OPK.... But your temps are definitely all in a pre-O range. How long are your cycles usually? Maybe this is just a really short one for you and you'll get a temp increase over the next few days? Or maybe it was just a misleading OPK like Smiley had, and you'll get a true positive later on. :shrug:
Man I hate how confusing TTC always is. So many years of evolution, and so many years of our own bodies going through the cycle - you think it'd be a little more of a streamlined process by now.


----------



## JessO714

Oh my goodness so much going on! Hoping those turn into some BFPs!! 
I too POAS this morning and it was BFN....I'm only 8-9 dpo but I couldn't resist. My boobs have been so sore and swollen for days and today I had such a strong sense of smell! Trying not to let it go to my head...


----------



## macydarling

Ok...I think I've finally got a hold of myself now. Sorry for being so crazy...my emotions are so all over the place. Im so glad I have you ladies to vent to :hugs: It's way cheaper than therapy. 

I am just SO glad the one wsy or another I should know what the heck is going on tomorrow and the TWW from hell will finally come to an end! Hallelujah.


----------



## dustergrl

Macy, fx'd for you. Keep us updated.

I really don't want to test 'til Wednesday because I don't want disappointment. We'll see if I can hold out...

Ladies, can I take cranberry supplements during 2ww? I've read conflicting things, and I'm kinda burn-y like a uti is wanting to develop. Or could this be a symptom?


----------



## macydarling

Duster~ when I had the bladder/kidney infection my dr told me I could take the cranberry pills...Im spacing on the name of them right now I think it's Azo or something? Anyway he knew I was TTC so it should be ok...I have heard you are more susceptible to UTIs when pregnant though.. FX for you


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - glad you're feeling a bit better

Duster - I was in under the impression cranberry would be safe. Where did you hear it wasn't and why?

Krissy - my cycles have been irregular post BC - last month was 29 and the one before that was 34. But since I just started the vitex and Bs who knows? So curious what tomorrow's temp will be. Worried I will have trouble sleeping over the anxiety about it.

Also I think every gyn I ever had seriously underplayed the after effects of long-term hormonal BC use - really pushing it and acting like you can get preg immediately after going off it (which I know some people can but still...).


----------



## sweetbliss89

I'm slightly freaking out over here. Talked to a friend and she said take another test after emptying my bladder and not drinking for 3 hours, her BFP were always stronger doing that then first thing in the morning. I did exactly that and used a $1 test.... BFP! CLEAR AS DAY! I dipped the FRER in the same urine I used for the $1 test since it requires a pee cup.... BFP! All within the first 2 mins! I FIRMLY believe in those softcups! I think I owe this all to them.

Macy - Go out and buy $1 tests! The line on that is so much easier to read and I feel it is more sensitive because my line is way darker on that then FRER. I have my FX sooo much for you! Just hang in there! I wish I could give you a big hug!

Mint - do you have a chart of your temps? I feel like even though its your first month temping that it could lend some help. I don't know if you did post it and I missed it?


----------



## KrissyB

Mint - I whole heartedly agree any hormonal BC. It took me 4 months to start getting a period after going off it before my DD, and I was still irregular when we had her. I was so shocked by the long lasting effects (and learned more abt potential long term side effects) that I swore if never go back on it.

and CONGRATS SWEET!!! that is an awesome tip too! H&H 9 months!! :dance:


----------



## DandJ

Congrats Sweet!!!!!! Update your signature NOW. :lol:


----------



## Mintastic

Sweet!! Congrats!!! Do you have a pic??? So exciting!!!

Softcups kinda scare me because I am afraid I will accidentally trap the sperm on the wrong side - is that crazy?

Here is my chart. Based on the OPKs though and the fact that I had right sided abdominal pain for about an hour today I think tomorrow's temp will really be informative. The chart doesn't really tell anything right now:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/home.php/50c628


----------



## bluefish1980

Congrats Sweet! That's fantastic news!


----------



## DandJ

Softcups scare me too, I'm fearful the cup will be stuck up in there forever.. which is crazy I know, but it worries me. 

@Mint; Yeah, I can't really tell from your chart. Question, do you have a paid membership on FF? I ask because I have a free account and I don't see the extra options on my chart like yours, so was wondering. :)


----------



## Mintastic

DandJ said:


> Softcups scare me too, I'm fearful the cup will be stuck up in there forever.. which is crazy I know, but it worries me.
> 
> @Mint; Yeah, I can't really tell from your chart. Question, do you have a paid membership on FF? I ask because I have a free account and I don't see the extra options on my chart like yours, so was wondering. :)

It won't get stuck up there! I have used them instead of tampons before and they are actually pretty great. I am only scared of them for TTC for the sperm-on-the-wrong-side fear. 

Yeah I know my chart is useless atm - only posted it at request. I have the free membership. What features do you mean?


----------



## Eidson23

Softcup for the win! Congrats bliss! To ease anyone's minds...my wife doesn't even use tampons because they freak her out and she said she couldn't even feel the Softcup when it was inside her. It was easy (for me) to take out too. It doesn't go in too deep honestly, and I would suggest practicing before the deed too to feel how it's supposed to sit, but it worked for us too!


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Sweet!!!! Hooray!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Thank you SO much ladies! I have my FX for all of you! I'm going to stay in here and follow all of your posts if that is okay? I don't want to leave you all, I'll miss you ladies too much!

Mint - I'll post pics as soon as I talk to DH and can take my tests out of hiding :) Oh, and as for your chart, definitely don't think you've O'd yet unless you did just today which is very possible. You're CD 11 so unless you O early normally then I'd stick to BD every day or every other day. You're close I'm sure! You'll notice a significant shift when you do O. You should put the chart in your signature, I want to see how your temps go the next few days!



Don't be scared of softcups! I was afraid too but I tried with one before my fertile window and was shocked how easy it was. It really doesn't go far in and taking it out was a million times easier than I imagined. The tip I read that helped was to bear down like you're going to make a bowel movement and it helps push the edge out to where I could simply grab it. I felt like it was worth a shot and I had nothing to lose but the $5.83 it cost for the box of 14. We only used them ONCE during my fertile period because I O'd early. As far as trapping the sperm on the wrong side, I don't think its possible lol. I would lay there for a little while after BD and then simply insert it so I could go pee without it all coming out then I'd just go to bed and just took it out in the morning. I think it's worth a shot :)


----------



## macydarling

Hmm so I figured out my app tells me what DPO it thinks I am. According to it my average cycle is 27 days, luteal phase is 11 days, I ovulate on CD 16 and today I am 11DPO. Seems accurate, I marked my last day seeing EWCM CD17. Interesting. I wonder if that's accurate.


----------



## sweetbliss89

So according to that AF was due today then? Please go to dollar tree and get $1 tests to use tomorrow! And don't use FMU! Empty your bladder, don't drink anything and hold your pee for 3 hours then test.


----------



## macydarling

I think it has it due tomorrow. It had today labelled 11DPO and tomorrow CD1. Did you have better results with the three hour hold than FMU? I have heard that before too..


----------



## sweetbliss89

Yeah! Was a BFP on the $1 test within 1-2 minutes with the 3 hour hold and same with the FRER. I took a $1 test with FMU too but I never went back to check the results, I'll dig it out and tell you if it ever showed a line after I tossed it but it was definitely showing BFN when I threw it out after 1 min with FMU. Does that make sense? I feel like its rambled and jumbled/confusing.


----------



## Eidson23

macydarling said:


> I think it has it due tomorrow. It had today labelled 11DPO and tomorrow CD1. Did you have better results with the three hour hold than FMU? I have heard that before too..

My wife's SMU was also way better than her FMU. FX!


----------



## macydarling

Yea that makes sense, thanks! I have one test left. If AF doesnt show tomorrow morning I will wait and do the three hour hold thing before POAS. FX she stays away, I usually wake up with AF early in the morning (she is very inconsiderate).


----------



## AugustBride6

Woohooo! Our first BFP! Congrats!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - I will be checking this thread in the morning until you update then :) FX!!!!

Thanks August!

Mint - Here was the pic... left is FMU on FRER. Didn't show right away, I actually threw out the test after 1 minute and went back to bed so I was afraid when I saw it 30 minutes later that it was an evap, hence the SMU tests.
middle is $1 test, SMU showed fast within 1-2 minutes. Was much darker earlier.
right is FRER SMU as well, showed in 2 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-04-21-20-47.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mintastic

Sweet - whoohoo!
How did DH react?
I can't see color to them on mobile but I see obvious lines!

Hanrh - FX for you for tomorrow!

3 waking hours without drinking anything sounds horrendous to me! I am always thirsty and constantly sipping on something.

As for my chart - if I can figure out how to put it in my soggy I will. I am super tech-impaired lol!


----------



## caringo

That's awesome Sweet!! So happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sweetbliss89

I had to wait ALL day to get him alone because he has a friend staying with us. So when he finally came to bed I said "I love you" and was all smiley and he goes "I love you too....." starring really intently at me and goes "NO!" Hahaha. He made me show him the tests, questioned their credibility, and trying forcing me to take another one but I didn't need to pee hah. He said if I take 2 more tomorrow and they're positive he'll believe it but he's just super nervous now that something will go wrong. He's a worry wart too :)


----------



## dustergrl

Mintastic said:


> Macy - glad you're feeling a bit better
> 
> Duster - I was in under the impression cranberry would be safe. Where did you hear it wasn't and why?
> 
> Krissy - my cycles have been irregular post BC - last month was 29 and the one before that was 34. But since I just started the vitex and Bs who knows? So curious what tomorrow's temp will be. Worried I will have trouble sleeping over the anxiety about it.
> 
> Also I think every gyn I ever had seriously underplayed the after effects of long-term hormonal BC use - really pushing it and acting like you can get preg immediately after going off it (which I know some people can but still...).


Mint I can't remember where I read it but someone said it can mimic aspirin, so can be not safe. I took one anyway; back to normal now so it was a good choice for me for what I know atm. I'll let you know if it turns out otherwise.

Sorry for the late reply- went out to dinner with DH. :)


----------



## mwah_xx

Congrats sweet!!x


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well after poas again, nothing has changed today, so I'm guessing they are just evaps or wishful thinking.


----------



## Cheekygringo

****Silly phone playing games with my Post****
Double post


----------



## macydarling

Well, my body had played me for the fool yet again. AF woke me up at 5am with cramps so bad I vomited. I have been since sitting on the toilet pushing out the blood and large clots (sorry, TMI). It hurts so incredibly bad I am actually concerned about needing to leave for work in an hour as every time I put in a tampon it fills right up. 

Good luck to everyone else still in the TWW.


----------



## bluefish1980

Oh Macy. I'm so sorry, that sounds rough :(


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Bluefish. Yeah, Im not used to it being heavy like this. Not cool! Actually considering calling out of work but I never have used a sick day yet and seems stupid to use one for AF.


----------



## bluefish1980

I have a friend who sometimes has really heavy AF and she has to have the day off as she can barely leave the toilet. Her pad/tampon just fills ups after about 30mins!

If you need to have the time off - take it. There's also the emotional side effects.


----------



## sweetbliss89

So sorry Macy! :( I'd take the sick day too. I know you said seems silly to take it because of AF but consider it a personal day and do what you need to do for you.


----------



## Mintastic

So sorry Macy! :( I hope you are getting by okay whether at home or at work.

Sorry cheeky too for the BFN - not out yet though.

afm, cd12 no temp spike this morning. But! I got a flashing smiley (high but not peak) on CB digi OPK. So...no clue why I got those dark test strips on cd9 and 10... but still very happy to have anything happening for me before cd20-something. Hope I actually O!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Cheeky - Sorry :( but you still have time! How are you feeling today otherwise?

Macy - Let us know how you're doing!

Mint - Try the soft cups this cycle!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks ladies. I ended up taking a bunch of ibuprofin and going to work. So sorry for BFN Cheeky but you still have time.


----------



## jumpingo

i feel like i have missed so much!!

i am on vacation with my family and am trying to catch up but feeling so far behind! congrats sweet! also, super late but that red dress is beautiful - get it!! my husband is in the military too, so not sure if there are any upcoming events i get to buy a dress for but that one is definitely a shoe stopper!

am 10DPO today but didn't know because i've been in and out of cell service while traveling. makes the tww go by fast but am dying to know! my husband too...

fingers crossed for everyone, no matter where you are in your cycle:flower:


----------



## Cheekygringo

I feel OK, only symptom is peeing a lot, not really drinking much though... And feeling extremely tired the last few days, but I have also been on night shift, so who knows.


----------



## caringo

Does anyone else feel like they're wasting something precious when they pee into the toilet in the morning? :haha:


----------



## Mintastic

caringo said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're wasting something precious when they pee into the toilet in the morning? :haha:

Yes!!!! I wrote about that before but I can't remember in which thread. Sometimes I panic too like oh no! Why didn't I do that in a cup?!


----------



## DandJ

Mintastic said:


> DandJ said:
> 
> 
> Softcups scare me too, I'm fearful the cup will be stuck up in there forever.. which is crazy I know, but it worries me.
> 
> @Mint; Yeah, I can't really tell from your chart. Question, do you have a paid membership on FF? I ask because I have a free account and I don't see the extra options on my chart like yours, so was wondering. :)
> 
> Yeah I know my chart is useless atm - only posted it at request. I have the free membership. What features do you mean?Click to expand...

Showing when you BD'd, OPK & CP results. I mean, I can see it on my chart on my end, but when trying to share on boards, all those go away. Also, I put custom settings like "Sleep Deprived" but it never appeared on my chart after saving. Urgh..

@Eidison & Sweet; Thank you for the reassurance of softcups - maybe I will test them out before we DTD next week. I will let you in on a little secret; I just started using tampons like a year ago because I was afraid of getting it stuck there :lol: Sometimes they feel uncomfortable but most of the time I forget they're up there... until it's time to pee u___u;;


----------



## macydarling

I will still be checking in here every once in awhile but I will be mostly taking a BnB break until it is O time again. I will likely be trying OPKs this cycle and I am not really sure when to start using them or much about them at all so hopefully there will be a September thread. Keep me updated. Good luck ladies!


----------



## caringo

Mintastic said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they're wasting something precious when they pee into the toilet in the morning? :haha:
> 
> Yes!!!! I wrote about that before but I can't remember in which thread. Sometimes I panic too like oh no! Why didn't I do that in a cup?!Click to expand...

Bwahaha yes! Exactly!! Glad I'm not alone :thumbup:

Macy - totally undestand; hope the break does you some good. Looking forward to seeing you again around O time :)


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: Macy. We will be patiently awaiting your arrival :)

afm.....Temp jumped back up this morning. Shew! Still having cramps. Why do early pregnancy symptoms and PMS have to be the same? 

I spent the morning at the bmv with my 16 year old. I have a licensed driver! Momma is have some major anxiety this morning as she is out and about. :nope:


----------



## KrissyB

Lol I love the PIAC comments... So true.

Macy - :hug: sorry the witch got you. Enjoy the time off and best luck next month. :dust:

afm - at least 1 dpo - and two days earlier than the past two months! Now hopefully its from the vitex and not just a short cycle... And we had a great bd schedule so I am feeling pretty hopeful. Even my dh had a "good feeling" about one of our bd sessions :haha:


----------



## bubb1es

I am on CD 27 - Metformin since CD1, and Clomid CD3-CD7.. Cycles anywhere from 28-45 days. I am getting major cramps since last night, and when I get cramps like this i normally start AF immediately. The cramps were bad this morning, and now they are completely gone and i have a bit of a headache.

Do you think tonight would be a good time to test, my doctor advised waiting to test until CD35, but my last cycle was 45 days long before AF arrived with a vengeance!

Hopefully its a good sign! Been TTC for 2 years, 3 months.. First round of Clomid.. Hoping it works!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - :hugs:

Krissy - That is awesome! FX for you!


----------



## Lozza1712

Hi I'm new to here! I'm in tww and currently 2dpo, if no success this month then I'll be starting clomid next cycle. Never know though fingers crossed!


----------



## AugustBride6

:hi: Lozza!


----------



## littlemeorhim

here is my chart 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/51dcc5


----------



## stellaluna431

5DPO... just playing the waiting game. Sigh haha ;) Though this wait is much easier than the wait to O. It's my first TWW and I'm hoping it's my last until we TTC #2. I know it's not likely, but a girl can dream right.

Anyone planning on testing this weekend? I know it's early but I'll probably start testing on 9DPO (Saturday).


----------



## Lozza1712

I always say I'm not gonna test but always do from about 9dpo, which will be next Tuesday!
Wish you lots of baby dust x


----------



## ashveg

Hi ladies! This forum is awesome, hope it's ok I'm popping in! 

My husband and I just tried for our first time this cycle. I used an OPK, and based on that I should be about 10-11 dpo. AF is due on the 11th, and I am very regular. 

I know it would be insane if we got a :bfp: our first time trying- but I'm hoping. I've taken 3 tests so far- all BFNs. Hoping they are too early and am going to try again this weekend- would like to be able to wait to see if AF shows. 

Good luck to everyone! :):happydance:


----------



## JessO714

Welcome Ash! I'm due for AF around the 11th too! Fx you get a quick BFP!


----------



## RonnieV

Hey ladies .. .so last night I got some really stretchy ewcm....Will be bding the next few days....never had so much cm that's stretchy....we will see if this is the month for me....oh yeah,mybirthday is next Wednesday,the 13th


----------



## stellaluna431

ashveg said:


> Hi ladies! This forum is awesome, hope it's ok I'm popping in!
> 
> My husband and I just tried for our first time this cycle. I used an OPK, and based on that I should be about 10-11 dpo. AF is due on the 11th, and I am very regular.
> 
> I know it would be insane if we got a :bfp: our first time trying- but I'm hoping. I've taken 3 tests so far- all BFNs. Hoping they are too early and am going to try again this weekend- would like to be able to wait to see if AF shows.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :):happydance:

It's my first cycle trying too... and I know exactly what you mean about being hopeful anyway! I think hope is all we have when we have no real control over the situation, and honestly the positive vibes probably don't hurt anything :)

GL this cycle! I'm 6DPO today (I got my +OPK two days before I actually ovulated, so keep that in mind if AF doesn't show on Saturday). I plan to start testing on 9DPO- this Saturday- because I love to torture myself. Hopefully we defy the odds & get :bfp: this time around!


----------



## caringo

FX for everyone testing soon!

Officially CD60 over here...told myself I would call the doc at this point, but I just don't feel like it's time yet...

I'm also having POAS withdrawal...it's been 6 days since I last tested! I know it will a BFN though, I'm sure I haven't ovulated. But the possibility it _could_ be a BFP is eating away at me!


----------



## DandJ

Good luck Sophia, hoping it is a BFP for you!! 

@Caringo; I'm sorry that you have such a long cycle... hopefully it isn't something serious. Looking at your chart, I don't see where you have O'd yet. Do you know how much longer you will wait to see a doctor if you don't O? :(


----------



## AugustBride6

8dpo.....I don't know if it's watching my baby drive to school on the first day of her Junior year, PMS or early pregnancy symptoms but I can't pull myself together. The lady at Starbucks probably thinks I'm a basket case. :sad2: Tissues please!!!


----------



## caringo

DandJ said:


> Good luck Sophia, hoping it is a BFP for you!!
> 
> @Caringo; I'm sorry that you have such a long cycle... hopefully it isn't something serious. Looking at your chart, I don't see where you have O'd yet. Do you know how much longer you will wait to see a doctor if you don't O? :(

Well... I was going to hold out to see if the spotting would stop and my temps would rise, if it really is breakthrough bleeding after an anovulatory cycle. But I've been spotting for 2 and a half weeks now...maybe there's something else wrong. RRGH I know I need to go to the doctor, I just don't want to! :nope:


----------



## DandJ

Spotting for 2 1/2 weeks does not sound good at all, but even with your high deductible and not wanting to see the doctor, don't you want to find out if it is something and take action to correct it? :) It may also ease your mind too! :hugs:


----------



## caringo

Haha yes, you're right...I mean, we can afford it, we have an HSA, I'm just so stingy  but I suppose I will give them a call today!


----------



## stellaluna431

Definitely give them a call. That's a long time to be spotting!


----------



## bubb1es

Here is my cycle 

CD1 - AF (Metformin)
CD2 - AF (Metformin)
CD3 - AF (Start of clomid) (Metformin)
CD4 - Spotting (Clomid/Metformin)
CD5 - End of Af, Sex (Clomid/Metformin)
CD6 - Clomid/Metformin
CD7 - Clomid/Metformin
CD13 - Sex
CD14- OV Cramps?, Sex
CD15 - Sex
CD16 - Sex
CD18 - Sex 
CD22 - Sex 
CD23 - Sex 
Mild cramping
CD24 - Sex 
Mild cramping 
CD25 - Sex 
Mild cramping 
CD26 - Mild Cramps
Craving Tuna (weird i know) 
CD27- Strong cramps started overnight, and lasted throughout the day 
Sore breasts (Normal PMS Symptom)
Craving Tuna 
Mild Sore Throat
Headache in the evening, Ready for bed early 
CD28 - Mild Cramps
Breasts still sore - but not as sore as yesterday 
Throat not sore anymore
Heartburn


----------



## dustergrl

Good luck, caringo.

I got a bfn this am, and have been spotting for a week. I'm hoping either af shows and clears this up or the spotting goes away and I get a bfp. Either would be okay for me.

I will retest again at the end of the week if nothing has changed!


----------



## KrissyB

well - looks like I might be having a typical fall back rise, which would help confirm that I'm 2 dpo. If FF is right AF should come in a week.... but that's assuming that my LP hasn't gotten any longer, so I'm hoping that's wrong :haha:

Welcome Ash - Are you sure about the 10-11 dpo? With your regular cycle length that would mean a 16-17 day lutuel, which is on the longer side. I only ask since you said it was your first month trying and OPKs can be a pain to interpret and still give you a window of when you could have ovulated (I think it's 3 days). Anyway - either way it still could be too early for :bfp: There's a great article floating around about why it takes longer for some women to get bfps:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2164359-some-information-hcg-levels-testing.html


----------



## DandJ

Dubbya tee eff. Are you a VIP member on FF Krissy? Because I got this message under my chart:

_"Note: Stats, DPO count, Special and custom data are only displayed on VIP Member's charts. You can purchase a VIP membership at any time._


----------



## KrissyB

DJ- I am :) There was a sale when I first started using it, so it was like $16 or something for 3 months. And then when I purchased that, I got another 30 days of VIP for free lol. So all in all it wasn't too bad.


----------



## DandJ

Nice! They're always having a "limited time offer" on VIP membership like $45 for a year, which isn't bad buuuuut, I spent a lot of pregnancy tests so just waiting to see if this cycle is it before I actually do it.


----------



## caringo

Well, I called my nurse practitioner (who I usually see instead of my doctor), told the nurse at her office and she said she'd talk to the NP and see what she thinks I should do. That was a couple hours ago, so hopefully I'll hear back soon...

Also, I did not realize how many features you don't get without the VIP membership on FF! I don't think I would want to pay for it though!


----------



## ashveg

Thanks Jess! Hoping you get your :bfp: too!


----------



## ashveg

Krissy- I started using a OPK on CD8- the day after my period ended. It only took until CD 11 for me to get a high fertility rating- that held steady until CD 15 when I got a Peak fertility for 2 days. So I'm assuming it am about 11-12 dpo, but who really knows? Thanks for your comment!


----------



## DandJ

Hopefully they can bring you in and see if there is anything wrong at least, caringo. I want to know as much as you do, lol!

Yeah, I don't think I need all the features of VIP.. but it would be helpful.


----------



## JessO714

I cannot even believe it...I took a wondfo (ic) test this morning and saw an ever so faint line and thought I must be crazy....so I took a clear blue digital just to be sure and was totally expecting a not pregnant, but I looked down and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!! Holy cow! I don't even know if I believe it! I'm so so worried that something will go wrong and it's too good to be true. So please pray this lil bean sticks! Thank you girls for letting me be a part of ur group. I'm sending baby dust to you all!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Jess!


----------



## DandJ

Congrats Jess! H&H9!!


----------



## caringo

Awesome Jess!! Congrats! :)


----------



## Bug222

congrats Jess!!! 

pos opk for me today! woohoo!


----------



## stellaluna431

Congrats Jess!

And Yay! for positive OPK today Bug :)


----------



## sweetbliss89

Caringo - let us know what the NP has to say! Will be thinking of you!

Congratulations Jess!

FX for allllll of you!


----------



## Bug222

Macy- I never gave you my AF date- August 16

I thought this afternoons OPK was pos... Then I took another this evening! Bottom is this am, then mid day then this evening
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caringo

I got a blood test this afternoon, will get results tomorrow. Unless i am one of the rare few who don't see an ovulation temp shift AND don't test positive on HPTs, i'm fully expecting a BFN. Ultrasound is scheduled for the 21st - although I'm praying something changes by then!


----------



## canadabear

Congrats Jess :yipee:
Yah Bug on positive opk! Get yourself busy!!. : haha:

Thinking of you Caringo..hoping its all good news. :hugs:

AFM: having O cramps and lower bback pain?? So confused.. Didn't even get opks this month as thought I would O late?? Not sure what is happening. :shrug: At least we got go DTD last night.. Ewcm and watery cm today..temping going well so will just keep on course... :dust:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Still waiting am around 12 dpo, and feel not as tired as I did, and not so hungry as I was, but now I am stinky! I can actually smell myself and it's weird smelling. Yuck. I hope everyone else can't smell it! I have some other faint possible symptoms, but that has to have been the strangest symptom I've ever had in tww.


----------



## Lozza1712

Congrats Jess :-D


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Jess :dance:

And yay for positive OPK, Bug! 

Cheeky - Ooh, I do think that heightened smell thing is a potential symptom!! FXed! When would you normally expect AF? And when do you think you'll test again?

AFM - 3 dpo and just chugging along. Since I missed a solid week of temping I'm not expecting to get a cover line for a while, if at all. But I think my temps are in a good post-O range.


----------



## dustergrl

Congrats Jess!

af got me this morning... might be able to sneak in another August round!


----------



## n.miller

Congrats jess!

How many bfps do we have for Aug so far?

Afm: my chart is looking nice. Woke up nauseous this morning and I've had bad diareah since last night. Granted we went out for our anniversary and the dteak didn't taste quite right, but we'll see.


----------



## smiley4442

congrats Jess!

Sorry for those af got :(

AFM: cd 13-heading into my fertile window. Having a Mammogram monday, hoping I ovulate that evening or Tuesday. Monday would be the day that I ovulated last month, so we will see. So far no ewcm or anything yet, I usually get that a day or 2 before my positive OPK.


----------



## smiley4442

I'm really thinking of trying soft cups this cycle. I checked online and it said a local Wal-Mart has them in stock. We are headed that way tonight and i thought I might stop in and pick some up. but I'm super nervous about trying them.


----------



## hunni12

Hey my ladies, I have not updated y'all yet but a lot has happened haha but other ladies have seen me in other threads. So aug 3rd my temp dropped to 97.30 and af showed the next day on 8/4 the whole time during the day it was orangy red pink colored and by night dark brown well on 8/6 af was over and me and OH dtd he noticed I was having ewcm. So this morning my temp was 97.73 and I checked my cervix it was high and soft and I got ewcm did an opk it came up positive. So here I am Oing on cd4. had a qual blood test at the hospital yesterday and it was neg so I know I cant be pregnant.


Here is my opk from today and hpt I took on day one of af
 



Attached Files:







autocompress1407427836434.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9









autocompress1407427894796.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 6









autocompress1407430171156.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8









autocompress1407430522631.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smiley4442

I'm not sure Hunni, the only thing I can think is maybe your HCG wasn't high enough for the FRER on the first day of your cycle. It takes a while in some to get a positive. The only thing you can do is take another PG test. The other option is your just Oing early this month, I've heard it happen too.


----------



## hunni12

We are going to dtd just in case and im still having these tiny sharp pains in my nips that are random. Yeah the blood test they was qual and not the quant one which was only a few hours after the bleeding really stopped. I got one more frer so im probably going to save it. OH thinks I could still be pg, but I doubt it.

Just never thought I would O on cd 4 out of a 31-35 day cycle. Its so weird lol but I do love to see ewcm haha.

The weird thing was the doctor still was asking me could I be pregnant even after seeing the qual test.


----------



## caringo

Ooh hunni, hope it's good news for you!!


----------



## fairyy

That's strange hunni :shrug:

AFM: AF got me right on time. Cd1 today :dohh:


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, just for kicks I POAS as it was my last cassette one. I am on CD17 and haven't ovulated yet, but I got this......

Its hard to see on the pic, but in real life there is a line that is easy to see. Weird!

There's no way I'm Pg so it has to be an evap right?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## smiley4442

Hunni, I don't know the difference between a qual and a quan. So I can't answer it. Maybe your numbers were to low to be considered pregnant but still high enough to maybe question it. :shrug: 


So sorry Fairry!!!!!!


----------



## smiley4442

bluefish1980 said:


> Well, just for kicks I POAS as it was my last cassette one. I am on CD17 and haven't ovulated yet, but I got this......
> 
> Its hard to see on the pic, but in real life there is a line that is easy to see. Weird!
> 
> There's no way I'm Pg so it has to be an evap right?!

I see it blue, and it has color. Unless you ovulated earlier and didn't notice, could you be pregnant from last month?


----------



## hunni12

Qual is one where it says yes or no but can measure 50 mil/u and quantitative is the one that providesthe actual number of hhcg as low as 0


----------



## sweetbliss89

Checking in with you all! Sorry for those who got AF :( Hang in there!

Hunni - Could you possibly get some $1 tests to use. I'd find it strange too that the doc would still be questioning if you were pregnant even after the test. I wonder if he could just order a quan test instead of a qual test and run it again? 

Smiley - Go for the softcups! They were way easier to use than I thought. I tried one after a non-fertile BD just to try it out. Don't get me wrong, it was strange to put it in but you can't feel it once it is in. Taking it out was a little strange the first time but it wasn't bad and I 100% believe that they help with TTC. What about them makes you nervous?


----------



## bluefish1980

It was strange AF but surely if it is a :bfp: from last cycle, it's VERY light!

As for this cycle, my temps are too low to have ovulated. With my temps, I had actually noticed that this cycle they have been consistently low. Normally they go up and down!


----------



## smiley4442

sweetbliss89 said:


> Smiley - Go for the softcups! They were way easier to use than I thought. I tried one after a non-fertile BD just to try it out. Don't get me wrong, it was strange to put it in but you can't feel it once it is in. Taking it out was a little strange the first time but it wasn't bad and I 100% believe that they help with TTC. What about them makes you nervous?

Just the thought of maybe putting it in wrong. But as long as they have them in stock I think I'm going to try them-doesn't hurt to try anyway. My fertile window is this weekend, so its pretty much all or nothing lol.



bluefish1980 said:


> It was strange AF but surely if it is a :bfp: from last cycle, it's VERY light!
> 
> As for this cycle, my temps are too low to have ovulated. With my temps, I had actually noticed that this cycle they have been consistently low. Normally they go up and down!

Some people don't get their BFP's on test til they're a couple months along, maybe that could be the case, or it very well could be an evap. Crossing my fingers for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bug222

i have been using softcups, i used them when I conceived my son too. A little strange at first but im willing to try anything!!! lol


----------



## caringo

bluefish1980 said:


> Well, just for kicks I POAS as it was my last cassette one. I am on CD17 and haven't ovulated yet, but I got this......
> 
> Its hard to see on the pic, but in real life there is a line that is easy to see. Weird!
> 
> There's no way I'm Pg so it has to be an evap right?!

I got something similar very early in this cycle! For me it didn't turn out to be anything...can you test again? Is it possible you have a cyst?

My blood test was negative, of course! Haven't checked "down there" since early this morning, but last night my discharge looked like it was turning reddish pink. Hmm!


----------



## ashveg

Ladies- I just took a First Response and got a BFP! I am still in shock! Good luck to everyone, and thanks for your support!:kiss:


----------



## hunni12

Yeahhh its time to call the doctor i seen a pregnancy commercial about this women who smoked through her pregnancy and her child had defects let'sjjust say i had a crying spell for 5 minutes


----------



## hunni12

Congrats ash


----------



## sweetbliss89

Congratulations Ash! 

Smiley - You really can't put it in wrong, I was worried about that too. Hope this isn't TMI but literally, as soon as you get the first like inch in, I just had to slowly push and it just goes right in so easily and pretty much places itself.

Hunni - Let us know when your doctor will get you in and how it goes! FX for you!


----------



## n.miller

Congrats Ash, and you too sweetbliss.


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats ash!! Hunni good luck and keep us updated. 

Look what I bought to try. Doesn't hurt to try!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smiley4442

TMI POST:

To all my soft cup users: Eidson, Sweetbliss & bug and anymore, How do you know for sure you have them in right? I put them in for practice while sitting on the toliet, I had it in and walked around and didn't feel them but I could stick my finger in and could feel it with my finger right away. Could this be because my cervix is not high yet since I haven't ovulated? (tmi) When I pulled it out it had alot of cm on it, so would that make it in right since the cm is by my cervix? I didn't really have much problems getting it in so I can see why after you bd it would be even easier to get in.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Yayyyy Smiley!


----------



## Eidson23

smiley4442 said:


> TMI POST:
> 
> To all my soft cup users: Eidson, Sweetbliss & bug and anymore, How do you know for sure you have them in right? I put them in for practice while sitting on the toliet, I had it in and walked around and didn't feel them but I could stick my finger in and could feel it with my finger right away. Could this be because my cervix is not high yet since I haven't ovulated? (tmi) When I pulled it out it had alot of cm on it, so would that make it in right since the cm is by my cervix? I didn't really have much problems getting it in so I can see why after you bd it would be even easier to get in.

No, you should be able to feel it with your fingers even with a high cervix. It sits directly behind your pubic bone...it's not meant to go in far at all. I'd say if you can't feel it when you're walking around and it doesn't start to "push" out if you sneeze or something...it's in correctly.


----------



## smiley4442

thanks Eidson! I didn't sneeze or cough while having it in but i couldn't feel it walking around. I pushed it as far as it would go. I guess I expected it to be farther back since I've read people have a hard time reaching them to get them out and I've also read you can have sex with them in and to be honest I don't see how because it looks like it would rub the guy. I'm excited to try them though, and if they don't work by themselves this month gonna try preseed with them next time.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Lol didn't have to test, AF woke me up this morning. Bitch is early, so I get another chance this month.


----------



## smiley4442

sorry cheeky!:hugs:


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry cheeky!

DH was making excuses not to BD even though we planned to tonight and I said all my temping and everything is pointless if we don't do it enough and it is a very small window and he said
"we've been like nonstop baby-making machines - the window isn't that small."

Sigh... I actually have no idea what he knows about fertility/how many fertile days there are. I didn't want to tell
him too much and be a turn-off/stress him out. I wonder how he thinks it works??
Also "nonstop" = 3x in the last 8days. Nonstop.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Smiley - exactly what Edison said. You shouldn't have to teach too far since it sits there behind the pubic bone. I'd say it was never more than a fingers length back. I'm so glad you're giving them a shot! My plan was to try again with pre seed if they hadn't worked the first month. I'm so anxious to know if they work for you now too haha

Cheeky - so sorry :(

Mint - My DH got the same way at times. I was so angry. Sorry he's being difficult :( I just always told DH, one day you're going to wish I wanted it like I do now! Haha


----------



## caringo

Ugh Mint that stinks :( I understand not wanting to turn him off but maybe he will be more understanding if you explain it all to him? It stinks when DHs aren't cooperative about BDing, but I understand it too...sometimes you're just not in the mood, and you just can't bring yourself to BD! I'd encourage you to try to see it from his point of view - missing your fertile window is one thing, but pressuring your man into sex can cause worse repercussions for your relationship in the long run! Hope you guys can DTD happily soon :) :hugs:

Also...I think I'm officially on CD 1! :happydance: I filled a pantyliner in about 2 hours, so I think it's considered more than spotting. Also, the girls are hurting, which rarely happens, but hoping that's related to typical PMS!


----------



## hunni12

So i thought about lying at the women's hospital so they can do an ultrasound to see what'sggoing on. My bbs still ache n im exhausted. I took a 3 hour nap n still is tired plus the other day i found a big colostrum stain in my bra from the left boob. I have read cd4 is too early for ewcm and a pos opk


----------



## arieljones256

Freaking out! My temp dropped 10 dpo and now their was spotting in my cm. I was SURE this was THE month. Bd all timed perfect everything seemed perfect. Got a bfn 8dpo. Tomorrow is 12 dpo. Going to test with FMU but trying to tell myself to save the fancy test for next moth. Oo the gloom and despair!! I guess af is coming. Bee. Taking prenatals & b12- I was getting horrible cramping, boob pain and mood swings. Ungodly mood swings. I haven't had the first symptom the last two months. I just want my bfp - it's making me crazy. Why is this happening. What is wrong with me? Yadayadayada!! Woe is me ladies. Check out my chart and the big ol let down temp drop. ;(https://fertilityfriend.com/home/4d1714/


----------



## arieljones256

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/4d1714/


----------



## Bug222

congrats Ash!

Cheeky- so sorry xxx

hunni- I really hope you can get some firm answers soon. Will your Dr not order an quantitative Hcg?? 

Smiley- like the others have said that sounds right - as long as its not uncomfortable when you are moving around it is probably in right. I find it kind of adjusts itself to fit

sweetbliss- i used the softcups with preseed this time so hopefully I will have a good report for you in 2 weeks time! 

caringo- yay! finally!!!! 

mintastic- ugh so frustrating!! I finally emailed DH a link on the SMEP cause I was having the same problem.


----------



## hunni12

I was actually at the hospital when they did the first one...so we dtd again and i was extremely wet not dry like usually after af...so either im really Oing or pg


----------



## macydarling

Hi everyone. Just checking in here at CD 4. AF has just about finished. My friend who is a nurse recommended I use OPKs this month to make sure I am not having annovulatory cycles. I was wondering if you could recommend me the best one? I was a little overwhelmed by all the choices. Hope everyone is doing well and congrats to any BFPs I may have missed/sorry to those AF got.


----------



## Snufkin

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!! how many is that now?

I figured out that the prenatals (just folic acid really) are what is giving me pregnancy symptoms. I hadn't been taking them for a little while and noticed my slight nausea and full uterus had disappeared. I'll start taking them again anyway and just ignore those symptoms and try not to think too much. I'm out for next month anyway I think as I'm going on another trip away from my SO. we dtd at CD6 and I'll be back on CD19, but I usually ovulate around CD11, so I think CD6 is most likely too early and CD19 will be much too late...ah well. This month wouldn't be ideal anyway as we have a few events on around the time I'd be due.


----------



## Mintastic

macydarling said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in here at CD 4. AF has just about finished. My friend who is a nurse recommended I use OPKs this month to make sure I am not having annovulatory cycles. I was wondering if you could recommend me the best one? I was a little overwhelmed by all the choices. Hope everyone is doing well and congrats to any BFPs I may have missed/sorry to those AF got.

Macy - from everything I have read and also heard on here OPKs can NOT show that you didn't have an annovulatory cycle. 
Apparently your body can gear up to O, have the surge, and still not actually O. So only using temping or temping in combo with OPKs, fertility monitor etc... can actually show that you O'd.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Caringo - yay! Are you not going to go to the doctor now or are you still planning on seeing one?

Ariel - I can't see your chart for some reason, sorry :( How long is your LP usually? Maybe you aren't out quite yet!

Bug - I will be waiting for your report! :)

Hunni - It is possible you are Oing! I have a friend who O'd the DAY after AF ended (she temps so she was positive) and she conceived that month and just had her little girl so... you never know! :) I'd just cover all of the bases if I were you.

Macy - I agree with Mint about the OPKs. I'd go ahead and just start temping. It is WAY cheaper than using OPKs since your only expense is a $10 BBT. I found it relieving and nice to know each month exactly if/when I O'd. If you aren't clear on the temping basics then myself or I'm sure another lady in here who does it would be happy to help you figure it all out :)

Snuf - When will you know for sure if you have to go away?


----------



## caringo

sweetbliss89 said:


> Caringo - yay! Are you not going to go to the doctor now or are you still planning on seeing one?

I will probably keep the ultrasound appointment...I REALLY hope I get a clear O before then though, if I do I will probably cancel it (really don't want to pay for it!!). But if I don't O before then then something probably really is very wrong so I'll need to check it out.
Also, my temp took another big nose dive this morning, phooey. I didn't bleed as much as I thought I would through the night, and if I don't bleed much today I'm not sure if I should still consider yesterday CD1 :wacko:


----------



## AugustBride6

I think we are up to 3 BFP's? 

Mint... So sorry DH is being a turd. My DH does the same thing. He drives me crazy!

afm....10 dpo-temp is still up. Fingers crossed! 2 days until testing!!


----------



## caringo

AugustBride6 said:


> I think we are up to 3 BFP's?
> 
> Mint... So sorry DH is being a turd. My DH does the same thing. He drives me crazy!
> 
> afm....10 dpo-temp is still up. Fingers crossed! 2 days until testing!!

Yay for temps staying up! Hope you're our 4th BFP :)


----------



## DandJ

If we don't succeed this month, I think I'm gonna have a try at the SoftCups too even though I'm worried of using them :lol:

@Mint; I'm sorry you're going through that. I would jokingly mention something to the effect of, "We should do it now, or you probably won't have your chance when the baby is here!" but that's my type of personality. Hoping he will be understanding and BD with you during your small fertile window :hugs:


----------



## dustergrl

Sorry so late- but congrats Ash!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Ash!

Sorry Cheeky :hugs: are you sure it's full blown AF?

Macy - I agree with Mint about the OPK, if you really want the full picture you need both that and temping. As far as brands, Amazon has a pretty affordable package of OPKs and HPT cheapies (Wondfo brand) that I use. They're not amazing but they get the job done.

Hunni - Sorry everything is still so confusing for you. FXed you get some answers soon and FXed extra that the answer is a :bfp:!

August - FXed for you!!! So exciting! :dust:


AFM - CD4 and temps staying in line nicely. I figure I'll start using ICs on Tuesday (CD 8) and see how it goes. :shrug: With the short LP I could just as easily wait until AF to show, but I like to pee on things :haha:. Wednesday is my DD's 2nd birthday - I don't know where the time has gone. But it would be really nice to know we gave her a sibling for her birthday.


----------



## bubb1es

CD29 today - i just started spotting, lets see where this goes... :'(


----------



## Cheekygringo

Yup certainly is AF, but I will have another cycle and test again at the end of the month.


----------



## n.miller

Sorry cheeky!

Macy - I agree with the other ladies. You need to do both. But as far as type. I suck at reading the cheapies. Tried it once and got so confused. I spend the extra $ and do the clear blue digital. Circle = not O, smiley face = get to BD. Easy lol

Hunni - you poor thing. I hope you find answers soon.

AFM - temp dipped a bit, went up and dipped again. Lmao... 2 implantation dips? Twins! I'm kidding. Not sure exactly what it means, but I'm 8dpo according to FF and temp is still elevated by about 1 full degree Fahrenheit. I'm praying daily that I either get a BFP or AF shows up. I don't want to have to take progesterone to get my cycle started. It made me miserable. Boobs feel a bit sore, and I've been peeing a lot. Diareah finally stopped after going all day yesterday. I drank a lot of water to replace what I was loosing, so that could be the cause of urination. Next week is the second and hardest of the TWW for me. I'm excited that we rescheduled my nieces visit for this Sunday. I'll have her here till AF is supposed to show. She'll be a great distraction.


----------



## hunni12

Well im at the female hospital now so we shall see how this goes.


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - I don't think either dip is enough to worry about - you're temps seem fairly constant and great post-O temps :) FXed for you :dust:

Hunni - Good luck!


----------



## smiley4442

good luck hunni!


----------



## bluefish1980

Good luck Hunni! Let us know how you get on.

AFM - I did another IC this afternoon (always get better readings in the pm) and I got another faint positive! What is going on? It was fainter than yesterday, but then I have drunk a lot today.

I have no idea what is going on!


----------



## hunni12

They didnt do anything only thing he said was during a pelvic exam i had a functional cyst which will resolve it self and is harmless. No other tests was done...but i just read a functional cyst can occur during or after O. 

He even told me my breast leak was not important...


----------



## Bug222

Hunni- I'm sorry this appt didn't get you any answers


----------



## KrissyB

:hug: Sorry it wasn't as much info/the info you wanted Hunni - But a cyst would explain a lot of the irregularities you've had the past few cycles, and at least its not causing you pain! And I don't think that kind of cyst has much impact on TTC!


----------



## hunni12

I wish i would have never went now im back bleeding he did a lot of prodding up its fresh blood tho


----------



## Mintastic

Oh hunni that sounds so frustrating!
Is there a better doctor you can talk to who will actually listen to your concerns?


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

Well unfortunately I'm back ttc. I miscarried 2 weeks ago. So here we go again. I'm just praying it doesn't take another 10 cycles to get a bfp again. The fertility clinic did find that I have an arcuate uterus- which is a bit heart shaped rather than triangular and the doctor said this may be why it took a little longer since a fertilized egg would have a harder time implanting. It's an easy fix involving a little day surgery. I haven't heard from the clinic though since the mc so who knows when that'll happen. 

It is what it is. Nothing I can do except put one foot in front of the other and go on. Not sure if I'll be testing in August. Cm is still pretty creamy so who knows when I'll ovulate. Bd starts tonight! My hubby will be pleased about that- poor guy it's been a while.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks ladies. I really, really dont want to temp just yet...I have heard great things about it but Im just afraid it will stress me out too much so I think I will try the opks first. I had NO idea they wouldnt verify an annovulatory cycle though. I mean, I dont even know if that is the case with me since my cycles are quite regular and I do get EWCM. I just find it suspicious that with the m/c I got pregnant the first cycle trying and now...nothing. We BD'd every other day after my period ended for my whole cycle last time...that covered a LOT of possibilities. So I just find it odd. I decided that if this cycle doesnt get me a BFP Im going to suck it up and go see my gyn since I am long overdue anyway. I think I have been putting it off because Im just so terrified of getting bad news...

Also, I wanted to say Im sorry for all you are going through Hunni but also hope you feel a bit of relief now that you have some knowledge of what is going on. I hope things get better real soon :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

So sorry for your loss Lynny :hugs: 

I will check back in in about a week...good luck to everyone in the meantime.


----------



## smiley4442

so sorry lynny :(


----------



## stellaluna431

So I took this test at 2:30 (took the photo then too). I'm only 8DPO but I think I see two lines.

Link to my test on Countdown to Pregnancy :)

H has seen it and sees the line too. Is this it??

Will test tomorrow with FMU of course and probably with an FRER.


----------



## Bug222

so sorry lynny xxxx

looks like it to me stella!!! congrats!!! 

ff gave me crosshairs a day earlier than I thought... but we are covered no matter which day it was.. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## dustergrl

So sorry lynny, but welcome.

Stella that looks like a bfp to me! Congrats!

Macy, a gyn appt could be good for you. If there is a problem (hope there isn't!), a dr could help. Good luck.


----------



## caringo

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well unfortunately I'm back ttc. I miscarried 2 weeks ago. So here we go again. I'm just praying it doesn't take another 10 cycles to get a bfp again. The fertility clinic did find that I have an arcuate uterus- which is a bit heart shaped rather than triangular and the doctor said this may be why it took a little longer since a fertilized egg would have a harder time implanting. It's an easy fix involving a little day surgery. I haven't heard from the clinic though since the mc so who knows when that'll happen.
> 
> It is what it is. Nothing I can do except put one foot in front of the other and go on. Not sure if I'll be testing in August. Cm is still pretty creamy so who knows when I'll ovulate. Bd starts tonight! My hubby will be pleased about that- poor guy it's been a while.

So so sorry for your loss :( I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.



stellaluna431 said:


> So I took this test at 2:30 (took the photo then too). I'm only 8DPO but I think I see two lines.
> 
> Link to my test on Countdown to Pregnancy :)
> 
> H has seen it and sees the line too. Is this it??
> 
> Will test tomorrow with FMU of course and probably with an FRER.

I TOTALLY see it when I click the lighten button underneath! Ahhh I think that might be your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

Lynny - sorry for your loss. FX for you that you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## hunni12

Sorry lynny hun 

So the bleeding has stopped..for some reason my breasts still ache tho and still very wet.when dtd. Fertility friend said i should O today or tomorrow n that cyst i read could be there before or during O.

I guess i was upset because no.blood was taken or ultrasound done and that is an emergency clinic..they also gave me an antibiotic shot that cures stds but no pap was done and im clean like wth


----------



## n.miller

Hunni - that sucks. I'm sorry they didn't give you answers

Lynny - so sorry for your loss

Macy - FX that when you do go to the doc, they can tell you something. Not knowing can often be worse than an actual problem.


----------



## bluefish1980

Look what arrived just in time for my fertile period!

I'm a bit wary about these, but I'll give anything a go!
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smiley4442

bluefish1980 said:


> Look what arrived just in time for my fertile period!
> 
> I'm a bit wary about these, but I'll give anything a go!

TMI POST REALLY. Blue I am currently laying with my legs elevated with one of these in. My first time using them. I can't feel it at all and after we bd'd the sucker went right in. So easy. I tried it out the other day without bding and I was able to get it in ok but 100% easier after bd. good luck.


----------



## Bug222

Looks like I'm out already. No temp rise after a super dark positive OPK. I'm pretty much ready to give up at this point.


----------



## hunni12

I think i did O...my right armpit is so sore and tender


----------



## n.miller

Afternoon and happy weekend ladies!

AFM - my brain is fried. No symptoms what so ever today. CM looks normal. But I have now forgotten my nightly meds dose twice! I didn't forget even once. Ugh... I've got so much to do, it's hard to keep up with everything. Summers over. Back to work.


----------



## misspriss

Ladies I want to join! I was WTT til Sept, but at the last minute DH and I decided to go for it this month! We DTD on CD 18 and CD 20, I got a pos OPK and O pains on CD 19 and CD20. I'm counting CD 20 as O day. CM dried up after CD 20.

I am expecting AF between 8/18 and 8/21 (my LP has been getting longer each cycle, I'm breastfeeding). I plan to start testing on my anniversary 8/13, and do ICs pretty much non stop until AF or a BFP...

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!


----------



## smiley4442

welcome Misspriss!

AFM:cd15, dtd this morning (for fun) and used softcup for a few hours. Went to the br an hour ago and had ewcm!! OPK still negative but I usually get ewcm a day or 2 before my positive. Timed that just right! lol


----------



## hunni12

Welcome misspriss!

Ohhhh good luck smiley!


Afm, had some pink spotting last night mixed with a bit of ewcm....my right armpit is very sore(which is usually an indicator of ovulation)...did an frer and bfn so I must have truly o'd on cd5/6 sooo weird but my ewcm is now gone just lots of creamy cm.

Btw my toddler who is one kept pressing on my tummy saying hey baby..so weird..
 



Attached Files:







autocompress1407625283730.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 11


----------



## caringo

Bug222 said:


> Looks like I'm out already. No temp rise after a super dark positive OPK. I'm pretty much ready to give up at this point.

Aww...maybe your body just failed to ovulate but will try again soon?



misspriss said:


> Ladies I want to join! I was WTT til Sept, but at the last minute DH and I decided to go for it this month! We DTD on CD 18 and CD 20, I got a pos OPK and O pains on CD 19 and CD20. I'm counting CD 20 as O day. CM dried up after CD 20.
> 
> I am expecting AF between 8/18 and 8/21 (my LP has been getting longer each cycle, I'm breastfeeding). I plan to start testing on my anniversary 8/13, and do ICs pretty much non stop until AF or a BFP...
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!!

Welcome misspriss! :)



smiley4442 said:


> welcome Misspriss!
> 
> AFM:cd15, dtd this morning (for fun) and used softcup for a few hours. Went to the br an hour ago and had ewcm!! OPK still negative but I usually get ewcm a day or 2 before my positive. Timed that just right! lol

Oooh, sounds promising! :) excited to see what happens with you smiley!



hunni12 said:


> Btw my toddler who is one kept pressing on my tummy saying hey baby..so weird..

Haha, let's hope your baby can tell the future ;)

I got some very stretchy EWCM this morning, first time in several days...my spotting has gone down to barely anything since the heavy spotting I got 3 days ago, but the EWCM I got was pretty dark red/brown. My temp is also a full degree higher than it was two days ago. Hope this means ovulation has happened/will happen soon!


----------



## hunni12

Its just crazy to be right back in the tww sigh


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks everyone! It's nice to have so many supportive women to come to!

Smiley looks like we're on the same schedule. I'm cd16 today. My opk on Friday looked like it was a few days away from being positive. Which surprised me- I figured I o late on a normal cycle so this cycle would be particularly late since it's my first post mc. I did another opk yesterday and there was hardly a second line but I'd had 3 pints and was peeing quite a bit lol. A waste of an opk! I'll do another one today!

Hunni hopefully you get your cycles sorted out soon! I'd so love to see you get a bfp.

Bug I had a cycle like that a couple months ago where I had a positive opk but didn't o until a few days later on a second surge. Keep bd'ing:)


----------



## hunni12

My right armpit is so tender and sore:(


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, I tried the soft cups..........interesting.

Once in, it was ok. I couldn't feel it. However......when it came to taking it out.....well, I thought I was going to have to go to hospital to retrieve it!!!!!

I was starting to panic and nearly called DH, however, I read the packet and tried one of the tips to push or bear down and I was finally able to hook my finger under it.

Not sure I like the idea of having to reach so far in if using for AF! :blush:


----------



## smiley4442

Blue-I wouldn't use it for AF either. The first one I had leakage. We bd in the am and I was moving around all day and it leaked. Last night when I used one it didn't leak but I slept. I remembered having to bare down so I had no trouble removing them. But it was weird.


----------



## Mintastic

Must be a personal anatomy thing. I have used them for AF before and didn't have any leakage or trouble removing. Didn't even have to bear down - just hooked it and pulled right out. Then again I have also happily used applicator-free tampons and also nuvaring for BC so I clearly have no fears when it comes to reaching up there. Lol!


----------



## macydarling

I am trying to catch up on this thread so I know what the heck is going on when I come back.

One thing I did notice--softcups for AF. DO NOT USE THEM FOR AF. Lol. I speak from experience! I did that once and when I finally got my finger hooked around the darn thing it was practically suctioned in there and when it did pop out...holy huge mess everywhere. It looked like a murder scene in my bathroom.

Anyway...back to my catching up. Also-- I started a journal over in the TTC journal section to keep me busy until ovulation so I will be updating there :)


----------



## KrissyB

Lynny - :hugs: Sorry for your loss but welcome back

Bug - Looks like you got your temp spike, even if it was a little later than expected!

Smiley - Sounds like awesome timing! Hope the softcups do the trick!

AFM - I am trying hard not to freak out and run to the bathroom all day. The last two months that I've been temping, I started spotting on 6-7 dpo. So if I can make it through today and tomorrow (6&7 dpo), I know - at the very least - that the Vitex is starting to make some kind of difference. FXed [-o&lt;


----------



## misspriss

I had the same "spillage" upon removal with softcups for AF, I use a reusable bell shaped cup for AF, much better!

Just waitin here, no symptoms, still just 3dpo!


----------



## Bug222

Yeah it went up today- I'll have to see what happens tomorrow- hopefully it will stay up


----------



## Mintastic

Fx for you Bug that it stays up!


----------



## DandJ

bluefish1980 said:


> Well, I tried the soft cups..........interesting.
> 
> Once in, it was ok. I couldn't feel it. However......when it came to taking it out.....well, I thought I was going to have to go to hospital to retrieve it!!!!!
> 
> I was starting to panic and nearly called DH, however, I read the packet and tried one of the tips to push or bear down and I was finally able to hook my finger under it.

THIS.

I'm sooo fearful it will be stuck up there and have a panic attack as well!


----------



## canadabear

Just catching up with everyone. Starting to feel super positive about this cycle.. But still trying not to get my hopes up too much. 
Ewcm and cervix high fertility much earlier than last cycle. Possibly due to taking full prenatal vitamins instead of just folic :shrug: temps have been a bit all over the place but the high temp the other day could have been because we all slept in so was taken later than usual :dohh: 
Sending:dust: to all and just ignore my O ticker for the time being.. :haha:


----------



## smiley4442

Cd 16 still negative OPK. But it usually is a couple days after I get ewcm before positive. So hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday. Mammograms tomorrow morning and I'm super nervous. Hopefully everything checks out ok.


----------



## sweetbliss89

I am so anxious for those who are trying the soft cups! And I agree, I wouldn't try them for AF haha. I don't even want to imagine. 
DandJ - just remember to bear down a little bit and you'll be able to get it out just fine.

I have my FX for all of you ladies!!!


----------



## smiley4442

I wish I could have used preseed with it but we were a little short this week. But I will get it next time if this don't work. 

We need more positives this month!


----------



## canadabear

Fingers crossed for everyone!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Who's testing next?????


----------



## misspriss

Testing Wednesday!


----------



## KrissyB

Starting with ICs on Tuesday :D


----------



## canadabear

Misspriss- :yipee: sending you extra :dust: I swear I am feeling more excitement waiting for everyone else to test than my own!!


----------



## canadabear

Krissy your chart looks amazing!!!!! So excited for your tedting :dust: I have such a great feeling this cycle.. But not sure if that will mean a bfp for myself.. Or everyone else:haha: I do hope you get your bfp this time Krissy.. And everyone of course!! Vitex going well? I didn't end up using it myself but started on some good prenatals instead of just the folic I was taking before. Now having much earlier fertility/O symptoms and hoping for a nice long lp stage.. Was hovering around 8-12 days lp on average before. 
:dust:


----------



## misspriss

This also means I have to pay for 1 day shipping on my ICs...

I was super emotional today. I cried over spilt French fries...and I noticed smells a lot. I swear smokers smelled really strong and also the bulletins at church smelled so strongly of ink and paper...


----------



## canadabear

Good signs miss!! Have everything crossed for you!!! :dust:


----------



## hunni12

so due to my weird O, I could either be 4/5 dpo...earlier tonight I had some weird feeling on my lower right side and now its these strong flutters in that same spot 



Oh yeah...I did the pineapple core thing...worst part of the pineapple!!


----------



## AugustBride6

I woke up this morning, my temps were still elevated. I went ahead and poas......BFP! Happy birthday to me! Hubby already left for work. I'm laying here with our furry children freaking out!


----------



## bluefish1980

Congrats August!!!! Amazing birthday present!!!!


----------



## jumpingo

AugustBride6 said:


> I woke up this morning, my temps were still elevated. I went ahead and poas......BFP! Happy birthday to me! Hubby already left for work. I'm laying here with our furry children freaking out!

woohoo!!:happydance:

how are you gonna tell your husband??


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats August!! H&h 9 months! :baby:


----------



## AugustBride6

jumpingo said:


> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning, my temps were still elevated. I went ahead and poas......BFP! Happy birthday to me! Hubby already left for work. I'm laying here with our furry children freaking out!
> 
> woohoo!!:happydance:
> 
> how are you gonna tell your husband??Click to expand...


Not sure. It would be fun to tell him on our Anniversary but I don't think I can hold out 2 weeks. I need to get my creative juice flowing :)


----------



## misspriss

Congrats August!!!


----------



## misspriss

So last night when I was trying to go to sleep I was totally nauseous, which is pretty odd since I was only 3/4dpo. I laid awake until it passed googling nausea at 4dpo...bad me! Put down the google! :haha: let's hope it means something!


----------



## misspriss

Duuuddee, (more symptom spotting!) my breakfast tastes SOOOO nasty. It's oatmeal, which I regularly eat, but I did change the recipe a bit. I did it with half water half almond milk (I usually use all water) and I did add salt to the water. I also put a little butter and some honey in (probably not good together, but I usually do butter and the honey just sounded good) but it tastes sooooo bad. Like salt and butter. I put LESS butter than usual, and just a sprinkle of salt....I've kind of forced some down because I need the breakfast, but it is just nasty. I don't know if it's me or the oatmeal (I left some for DS! What if it is bad!?!)


----------



## KrissyB

August - Two weeks??! With my DD I waited until my husband got home, then he surprised me with free tickets to a hockey game, so I waited until after that too - and THAT wait was enough to drive me nuts! I can't imagine waiting two weeks!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

I was thinking about putting the test in a birthday bag and telling him to look and see what I got today :)


----------



## misspriss

Love that idea August!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Congratulations August!


----------



## KrissyB

Canada- I'm also super excited about this month... LOL but I think I get amped up every month at this point in the TWW. I'm extra excited this time because even if it's not a bfp, I can still have good news if the Vitex makes a difference. I just have to get through today without a spot! :wohoo:


----------



## n.miller

Congrats August. Love the birthday bag idea.

AFM - didn't test yesterday due to 2 hr difference in wake up time. We had to go get my niece from VA. Had a very eventful 10.5 hr drive home (should have been 5) that involved 2 flat tires. Ugh. Anyway, temp took a nose dive today and I've been having cramps since Saturday. Pretty sure AF is on her way. FX she actually shows and I can start my cycle for testing in sept. DH started clomid, and I know it takes several months, but I'm hopeful for the coming months.


----------



## NarnNar

Hi everyone! I am a bit late here but still would like to join! :happydance: Af is due August 17th so I'll be testing around that date. *fingers crossed*

P.S. congrats to everyone who got a positive!


----------



## misspriss

Welcome NarnNar!!


----------



## Lynny77

Congrats August!

Urgh I don't think I'm ever going to ovulate. My opk on friday was almost positive but the ones on the weekend have hardly an lh line. I'm cd17 today. I guess my body is just taking it's time getting back to itself. I just want to ovulate already!


----------



## smiley4442

AugustBride6 said:


> I woke up this morning, my temps were still elevated. I went ahead and poas......BFP! Happy birthday to me! Hubby already left for work. I'm laying here with our furry children freaking out!

 Congrats August!!! Happy birthday!!


AFM: Mammogram done but won't know the results until later this week or next. I hate waiting and worrying. cd 17 today, this is the day I ovulated last month but so far not even a positive opk :shrug: I had a lot of ewcm 2 days ago so now I'm worried about ovulating ugh.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Maybe it's just going to be a longer month for you, but otherwise fine. FXed you get good news with your OPK and the mammogram ASAP! 

Same for you Lynny!

Welcome Narn and good luck!

And I am just out of my mind today :loopy:. Each time I pee I want to have a little celebration (after thoroughly inspecting the TP like a nutjob) :haha: And then I want to run back to my computer to tell you all that I'm not spotting yet. I think I'm more excited today than I've ever been waiting for AF (although when Wednesday comes around I assume I'll be equally anxious). 
Then I get all paranoid and worry I'm jinxing things by being so excited... :wacko:


----------



## hunni12

Congrats august

Hopefully you two will O soon smiley/lynny

Yay for no spotting krissy

Afm, i was up till 6 am nauseated and had been nauseated all day yesterday. Didnt eat one thingi was so sick to my tummy..i would be only 4/5 dpo


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Krissy everything is crossed for you!!! You so deserve a bfp!!!! I'd so love to see that! 

Hunni- yikes that sucks hope you're feeling better!

Smiley- I just did an opk and the lh line is still faint but at least I can see it. I have a feeling I won't O until the weekend. We wait together!


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats August! And Happy birthday! I love the gift bag idea.

Smiley - I hope your mam results are good! Do you have a high risk that something might be wrong?

I am also worried about not O'ing. Same boat as you.
The vitex certainly gave me signs of O much earlier this cycle (plentiful ewcm, pos OPKs, etc...) but yet to see a temp spike and I am diligent about temping at the same time every morning. Haven't given up hope yet though as I know some see a slow rise. One of these days I will put my chart in my sig...

Welcome Narn!

Well wishes to everyone else!


----------



## misspriss

Lynny, Hope you ovulate soon! I hate OPKs, they can be soooo...indecisive?

Smiley, Hope you ovulate soon as well! (I just noticed you and Lynny are both CD17! How weird is that?) I have tons of fertile CM, I swear the past three cycles I have had it for 7-10 days before I ovulate. Granted, not always EWCM, but fairly fertile (somewhat stretchy, clear and shiney, or stretchy but not yet clear). In fact, I hardly had any EWCM this cycle when I ovulated, I had it in the days leading up to it though.

Krissy, glad you aren't spotting!!

Hunni, I was nauseated last night at late 3/4 dpo myself! It finally passed and I haven't had the feeling since though, but I spent the time furiously googling "nauseous 4dpo"...apparently it does happen?

Mintastic, I hope it's just a slow rise!

AFM, it's been a crap day as far as food. My breakfast tasted nasty (new recipe though) and then my lunch (healthy choice meal) was disgusting, so I had to go out on lunch and buy ANOTHER healthy choice. I have got to cook something really good tonight because food as been so disappointing.

Unlike previous cycles, my milk output has not suffered post-O. Usually it goes down noticeably after ovulation until AF arrives. When I got pregnant last time (MC), it went WAY down. It hasn't ever fully recovered, but I'm making plenty today so far...but also I've been taking calcium supplements, which I hear help with the post-O dip in supply.

I also started working out recently and I'm very sore. I was going to buy icy hot today, but then I read it is not recommended if pregnant, so I decided to forgo it. I'm really suffering though. I can't take ibuprofen either!


----------



## smiley4442

Min-I have lots of fatty lumps in them and my grandma had breast cancer. I cannot tell if I have new ones or if I'm discovering old ones so I have to go in once a year for precaution but it's still nerve wracking especially since I didn't get one last year because I was pregnant.


----------



## KrissyB

Ok officially put me down for symptom spotting (I know at 7 dpo I'm probably just crazy). Metal taste in my mouth (I feel like I'm constantly chewing on aluminum foil) and swollen boobs (I actually have marks across the tops because the cup of my bra is too tight now). 

And still no spotting :wohoo:


----------



## Mintastic

Really? No Icy Hot?! Why? That never would have occurred to me. Same for BioFreeze I wonder...?

Smiley - sorry about your grandma - praying for good results for you and that the wait passes quickly!

Krissy - yay for no spotting! I don't read into symptoms much but sounds good - fx for you!


----------



## misspriss

Well Mintastic I just googled it while I was in the store, it does have menthol in it...

From WebMD:



> What should I know before taking Icy Hot topical?
> 
> If you are:
> 
> Pregnant:
> 
> FDB Contraindicated or Not Recommended: SMALL AMOUNT OF DRUG ABSORBED SYSTEMICALLY; NOT RECOMM IN PREG
> 
> Nursing:
> 
> Precaution: SMALL AMT OF DRUG ABSORBED SYSTEMICALLY;RISK OF REYE'S SYN W/ORAL SALICYLATES
> 
> Giving Icy Hot topical to a child under 12:
> 
> Warning: PROLONGED OR EXTENSIVE USE MAY LEAD TO LOCAL OR SYSTEMIC TOXICITY.

But from an OB office website:



> Bengay, Icy Hot that does NOT contain Methyl Salicylate. Use products with
> Menthol ONLY. Do not use on your stomach.

The one I was going to get was menthol only! I should have gotten it!

I don't think my doctor would tell me to worry at all anyway since I'm just TWW'ing....although I am breastfeeding too!


----------



## caringo

I need to check back here more often...so much happens while I'm gone!

Congrats AugustBride!! :happydance:

Krissy - sounds so promising! FX for you!

Welcome to all the newcomers and good luck to everyone testing soon :)

AFM: Yesterday I got some really thick and stringy EWCM. My temps had been going up and I was really worried that I had O'd yesterday and would miss the eggie as we were busy all day yesterday and hadn't BD'd in 5 days! But then I read that a lot of women get EWCM up until O but not the day of? I haven't gotten any EWCM today but when we BD'd this afternoon there was a LOT of white watery CM. Only time and temps will tell, but I'm hoping this isn't one of those try-but-fail ovulations and really really hoping I see a sustained rise soon!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Krissy....I had the metallic taste with my youngest. Its horrible but a good sign for you!


----------



## KrissyB

Mint - LOL that's the sad part, I don't put too much stock in symptoms either.... but it doesn't stop me from spotting (and getting excited about) them lol


----------



## smiley4442

Thanks Min she's no longer with us but not from the cancer. She was one of the ones that kicked cancer's ass!!

Oh krissy, crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## Bug222

congrats August!!

sounds promising Krissy!!!


----------



## hunni12

Congrats august!!

dtd with OH a minute ago, went to the bathroom and had some water faint brown spotting not much tho. Guess we irritated the cervix...oops lol

also for laughs me and OH were sitting in the car outside the house when a cat jumped on the hood of my car and started coming towards the front window trying to ge to me...needless to say I hopped out and ran lol


----------



## bluefish1980

OMG. Just had another panic moment with soft cups.

Warning TMI!

We DTD last night so it popped one in right after. I left it in over night but I just tried to remove it........ OMG. I couldn't reach it!!!! I tried all the tricks I used the other day but nope, could only touch it, not hook it. DH had already gone to work!!!

In the end, I had to use something to hook it. So gross. I don't think I can use them anymore. It's a shame because I like that it keeps all the :spermy: in but the stress afterwards isn't worth it.

Maybe they should include a hook in the pack! Or is it just me?!?!


----------



## Mintastic

Eep Blue - glad you got it out. I am sure it isn't just you but like I said before we obviously have very different anatomy. Do you already have kids? 
My...space up there...isn't so far back that I could ever lose anything up there. Or my fingers are just long? Who knows.


----------



## bluefish1980

No kids yet. We are TTC #1. 

Think I have a Large space LOL. It got suctioned in and that was it! Of course, it could be I have short fingers. Which I think I do f


----------



## KrissyB

Aww Blue! *hug* That kind of horror story is my worst nightmare (and why I just can't bring myself to use softcups)

AFM - I made it through yesterday without spotting! Which is an official record for me - and I will fully endorse Vitex for anyone thinking about it because it's clearly doing SOMETHING. Today I had a temp dip.... which could mean A. AF is around the corner (but normally I spot for several days before she shows) B. Implantation dip (Please oh please oh please [-o&lt;) or C. just a flukey temperature with no significance whatsoever lol.
Boobs are still not fitting in my bra and I jumped a little when I got in the shower today because they were so sensitive to the water. Also I'm retaining so much water my engagement ring doesn't fit, and both my rings (yellow gold) left black marks all over my fingers last night which has never happened before (don't think I've started any new lotion or soaps and the rings themselves had no marks/dirt). Again any changes COULD just be a result of the Vitex changes though.
Fertility friend expects me to get AF tomorrow, Thursday at the latest... so let the saga continue! lol


----------



## DandJ

Blue- Your experiences are making me nervous to try softcups! I think I have short fingers too but I haven't reached far enough up there to touch my cervix to see if I can even touch reach it at all.:wacko:


----------



## hunni12

Im feeling pretty down ladies....why do dreams taunt us. Had a dream last night that frer was pos and i did a digi and it popped up pregnant 1-2 weeks..sigh a girl can only dream


----------



## misspriss

Blue - that's crazy! I've always felt like they were in danger of falling out they came down so far. I had to really hook those suckers behind the pubic bone or they'd pop right out! Sometimes my bell-shaped cup gets pretty far up in there, but never so far I've worried about getting it out! Crazy! 

For everyone else that is worried, don't be! Tons of women have perfectly un-scary experiences with them and it's not such a risky thing that it isn't worth trying. We used softcups when we conceived DS! And we will be using them next cycle if we don't get it this cycle.

Krissy - FX'd it's B or C (really hopefully B!) I know what you mean about the water hitting sensitive boobs. When I was pregnant with DS, I had a really hard time getting a shower because our shower was TINY and it was hard to get out of the water flow, at least, at nip level, and the water pressure was *great* so it really hit those sore nipples!

AFM, I had some mild insomnia last night. I did have to get up to pee, but I took some meds right before bed that you take with a full glass of water, so it doesn't really count. I got up and went to the gym this morning (after sleeping in 30 minutes!) so I had to cut my workout short. I feel like I pushed myself a bit too far, but it's only the TWW, there are some things I don't do (alcohol, meds not safe for pregnancy, etc), but exercising isn't guaranteed to cause any problems, so I'm not so worried. I just take far longer rest periods that a normal person would, and listen to my body and not go TOO far. Let's hope it works out!


----------



## misspriss

Aw hunni no reason to feel down, perhaps it is an indicator of something coming?


----------



## hunni12

Who knows...i put a liner on and it has some yellow stuff in it. Looks almost like pee but its not


----------



## bluefish1980

Although I keep scaring myself I really want to keep using them because I've heard such good things about them.

I don't mean to scare anyone else. They really are comfy when in, I can't feel it at all. I just struggle to remove it.

Could I be putting it in too far? I've been putting it just behind my pelvis bone.

Hunni - those dreams are horrible. I always wake up so hopeful/ excited and then it's ugh, reality'

Krissy - those symptoms sound good to me! Good luck x


----------



## macydarling

Super confused. Woke up today and I'm having a lot of EWCM on CD 8?! The hell? Does this mean I should start OPKs now instead of CD 10? Confused...


----------



## bluefish1980

If you're anything like Hunni this cycle, get testing!!!!

Ok ladies. (Yes, me again!) you may remember last week I posted what looked like a faint :bfp: yet I hadn't even ovulated yet. Well, I should've ovulated yesterday or today according to OPKs. However, just because I have loads of HSG tests, I took one for fun (yes, I am an addict!!)

Anyway, this funny line came up within the time window. This is a different test to the last one. Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - yes start OPKs now!
Blue - not familiar with that brand and not sure what I am looking at... I see half a pink line and then a white line. Where is the control? Can you label with arrows?


----------



## bluefish1980

Mint - not sure how to do that as I am only on my phone.

I think I took it at a funny angle.
The control line is on the left and then the test line is half pink and half nothing. Although in real life it looks like light pink rather than nothing.


----------



## misspriss

Macy, start the OPKs! I get fertile CM for like 7-10 days before I ovulate, but I'm BF'ing. 

Blue, I see a line but it's only a half line, what's up with that?


----------



## bluefish1980

Mint - are these any better?

Misspriss - that's what I mean. It's weird. But it came up within the test time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bluefish1980

Or this...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## misspriss

Do you have any more tests? maybe from a different batch?


----------



## Mintastic

Yeah that is super weird Blue. I would definitely try a different type of test after you hold for a few hours.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks!! The instructions say to hold your urine for 4 hrs and not drink anything? Is that even physically possible? Is it really necessary?!


----------



## Mintastic

macydarling said:


> Thanks!! The instructions say to hold your urine for 4 hrs and not drink anything? Is that even physically possible? Is it really necessary?!

I can't do it. That's why I use FMU for my digis (they say to in the instructions anyway). Then I usually do the cheap strip after work. I usually pee right before I leave work and then get home an hour later without having drank as much then I just hold it as long as I can and don't drink anything. I usually don't make it past 2.5hrs myself but I have urinary issues in the first place.

Edit: also I get so thirsty that even though it may be gross I totally bring a bottle of water with me into the bathroom so as soon as I have peed I can take a sip immediately!


----------



## DandJ

What is the best position to be in for your finger to reach your cervix? I just tried at work, hovering over the toilet and couldn't feel anything. I may have short fingers so I thought I'd ask too :)


----------



## Mintastic

DandJ said:


> What is the best position to be in for your finger to reach your cervix? I just tried at work, hovering over the toilet and couldn't feel anything. I may have short fingers so I thought I'd ask too :)

Are you at a point in your cycle (close to O) where it might be really high and soft? It can be hard to reach then and also can get so soft, flat, and open it kind of blends in. Mine usually only does that one to two days out if my cycle but I'm sure everyone is different.

I do it like that - over the toilet but you can also do it in the shower or lying on your back (might be the easiest). The key is to do it the same way each time if you are recording it.


----------



## Eidson23

DandJ said:


> What is the best position to be in for your finger to reach your cervix? I just tried at work, hovering over the toilet and couldn't feel anything. I may have short fingers so I thought I'd ask too :)

If it makes you feel any better, I don't think I've ever even felt mine. From the other aspect, I've felt my wife's on very few occasions. I have very short fingers too, so I think if it's higher up you probably couldn't get in any position to feel it :haha:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Mint! Yea, I dont want to hold it too long with all the bladder/kidney infection issues I had a couple of months ago. I will probably do the same as you...I usually have quite a drive home in rush hour traffic so hopefully that is good enough.


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - you may want to try twice a day - one with FMU also in case the after-work hold isn't good enough.


----------



## DandJ

Thank you Mint & Eidson! Mint, you're right.. I am about to O so it may be high. I'm just curious because if we don't succeed this cycle, I will be using softcups but I'm really nervous after reading what Blue went through, trying to get that sucker out! That is why I was testing to see if I could even feel my cervix, but since I'm about to O.. there isn't a way for me to tell. Oh wells!


----------



## Lynny77

I just read through about six pages but now I can't remember anything I was going to write! Summer brain! 

As for cervix- I've found that at O it gets so high I can hardly reach it. Yesterday I could still feel it so I'm still a few days away from O.


----------



## hunni12

@Macy: Its possible...af came 8/4 ended the morning of 8/6 and by the night of 8/6 i was having ewcm i even had it on 8/7 ANd a pos opk 8/7 by 8/8 my cm had went to creamy and i started having the right armpit pain which signals that ovulation took place oh and my cervix was high and soft.

@Blue: I see the line, but it looks weird maybe do another or do the water test to see

@Misspriss: I was looking at your ticker and its time for me to start losing weight. 
How did you go about it and are you on a specific diet?




Afm, my right armpit is still tender and what the heck is this yellow cm in my undies..its watery tho but it doesnt smell

Here is an INSPIRATIONAL QUOTE for you ladies:


> I'm not giving up hope. I've decided to stay hopeful and get hurt rather than be negative because of my fear of being hurt :)


----------



## misspriss

Hunni, I'm loosely doing IIFYM, but basically I'm just tracking food and eating under my calorie goal. Simple as that. I use IIFYM to determine what "type" of foods, but the gist is that it is under a certain amount of calories.

I've recently started going to gym, but all I do is strength training, which doesn't burn much calories. It's a long term investment though, because when I build muscle, muscle increases your regular metabolism so I'll burn more calories doing nothing ;) It's also good for being pregnant and giving birth.

I am also trying to take advantage of the fact that I am burning calories doing nothing while breastfeeding too, it helps. I can eat more and still lose weight! But I also have to be careful to eat ENOUGH so my milk doesn't go down.


----------



## misspriss

Ooooh I got my ICs in the mail! I start testing in the AM tomorrow! Wish me luck you guys!!


----------



## macydarling

That's great Hunni. Earlier ovulation= POAS sooner right :)


----------



## hunni12

Yay for you getting your ICs misspriss

Macy is felt so weird to turn around and be back in the 2ww honestly..but it was even weirder to have a 2 day period then ewcm the night of period going off


----------



## macydarling

That's odd that your AF was weird too.

I think maybe it wasnt EWCM.but arousal fluid? TMI but it was after a...um...good dream that I woke up with it LOL. It really looked just like EWCM though and was super stretchy...not sure what to think.


----------



## hunni12

Macy this was the picture i posted on 8/7
 



Attached Files:







autocompress1407427836434.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2









autocompress1407427894796.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KrissyB

Spotting (light red/pink *TMI* after a bm) and getting shooting pains on one side.... Not a good combo with the temp dip.


----------



## Mintastic

Aw Krissy - I was so hopeful for you. I hope it isn't actually AF.


----------



## macydarling

Huh, interesting. My CM looked a lot like yours but it was mostly clear (cant tell if yours is). It stretched alot like yours too. The hell with it, DH and I will BD tonight in case.


----------



## smiley4442

Cd18 really feel like this month isn't gonna be a good one. Still no positive OPK-which I would be ok with because I know you can miss your surge but my temping is still low so still no ovulation. I'm cramping but more like AF cramping. I usually get a sharp pain in one side when I "O" and haven't had that yet either. Hopefully it's just a longer month like June and I will still O.


----------



## n.miller

In the last year, I have never been so happy to see AF. It means I'm out for August, but my body worked on its own. It's earlier than FF predicted, but right on time for the original date before I got my crosshairs. Gonna call my RE later and find out if I should still use the femara, and tell them what happened.

I'll start the September thread this evening.


----------



## misspriss

n.miller I'm glad your body is doing what it needs to do! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## hunni12

@Smiley; I would bd just in case some women O without getting a pos opk

@Macy: it is def weird tho lol because i was in disbelief as well then i got the sore armpit

I am having faint pains in my vag and little pains on my right side thats there but not there if that makes sense i would be only 5dpo tho


----------



## macydarling

So sorry for AF n.miller but cant wait for you to start the Sept thread!


----------



## smiley4442

Yay nmiller!

Hunni, it's not that I haven't gotten the positive OPK it's just I know I haven't ovulated because of my temps. Thanks tho.


----------



## hunni12

Just had a bm(sorry for the tmi) when i wiped there was this yellow ewcm it was yellow thick and stretchy


----------



## martamok

Hi ladies! Can I join in? My evil AF is due 8/21, but I ovulated late this month because of an HSG test, so I'm not sure if it will change my period date too. But I'm praying no AF all together this month! I'm currently 2DPO and can't wait for next week! FX for all of us!


----------



## misspriss

Hey Martamok! Yes if you ovulated late it generally changes your AF date. AF is based on when you O, not when your last AF is. If your luteal phase is usually 14 days, AF is due 14 days after you ovulate,GL and hopefully you don't see the :witch: again for at least 9 months!


----------



## misspriss

Hm Hunni I usually get the yellow somewhat stretchy CM _before_ EWCM, about 4 days before I ovulate...so weird! I only get lotiony or wet or tacky CM during the TWW, never stretchy...maybe it means something different?


----------



## KrissyB

Well the spotting stopped (for the time being at least) - it was very noticeable when I wiped but I don't think it ever even marked my panties (I'm wearing black so it's hard to tell). Today would have been early for AF even for me though so I don't know if this was the good kind of spotting, or the start of the bad kind. :shrug: One day at a time I guess.

Now my stomach is doing crazy somersaults but I think that's just excitement that the spotting didn't get worse lol.


----------



## misspriss

FX'd is the good kind since it's early and it stopped!


----------



## macydarling

Did the OPK and the line was very light. So...no idea what was up with the random EWCM today. I will wait til Thurs to do another one!


----------



## Livvy

Hey all, I'm new here, may I join? :)
I'm in the TWW as well... Not very hopeful for this cycle, though I have been having a lot of unpleasant symptoms. I'm guessing that's from moving recently and the stress of looking for jobs though. :/ 

I'm guessing I o'd around the 6th or 7th... although this is my first month charting bbt so I could be wrong about that. AF expected Aug 21st.


----------



## misspriss

Welcome Livvy! I also O'd the 6th or 7th...so we are in this together! GL!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks misspriss!!I catch myself daydreaming about announcing it to the hubby or how I'll make the announcement to my parents... Haha. I just want to be pregnant already :sad2::sad2:


----------



## martamok

Hi Livvy, how long have you been TTC? I was suppose to ovulate the same time as you guys, but I did on the 10th, now I have to wait longer :sad2:


----------



## jumpingo

Livvy said:


> Thanks misspriss!!I catch myself daydreaming about announcing it to the hubby or how I'll make the announcement to my parents... Haha. I just want to be pregnant already :sad2::sad2:

yep! i bought a pair of baby converse (my husband and i practically live in ours so would love to somehow use baby ones to tell him) and they are hiding in the closet:winkwink: 

though, my husband is usually home when i've taken HPTs so might not get to use them as he'll probably just see the stick sitting on the counter when he goes to shave or something!:haha:


----------



## Noranevaeh

Sorry! I know I am def in the wrong section here... I have no idea what I'm doing- haven't had any serious testing done. I am 35, have had 4 miscarriages and one amazing 15 year old daughter. Want a baby more than anything in the world, and have been trying for 10 years. Dr did quick test, couldn't find anything abnormal with me, and my husband's sa appeared ok as well? He has a 24 yr old... I am right now 6 days late- totally un-informed about EVERYTHING!! Don't know my cycle info, my temp, anything about cm etc... I'm so sorry for taking over your thread- new to this site and not sure where to post!! Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## jumpingo

Noranevaeh said:


> Sorry! I know I am def in the wrong section here... I have no idea what I'm doing- haven't had any serious testing done. I am 35, have had 4 miscarriages and one amazing 15 year old daughter. Want a baby more than anything in the world, and have been trying for 10 years. Dr did quick test, couldn't find anything abnormal with me, and my husband's sa appeared ok as well? He has a 24 yr old... I am right now 6 days late- totally un-informed about EVERYTHING!! Don't know my cycle info, my temp, anything about cm etc... I'm so sorry for taking over your thread- new to this site and not sure where to post!! Any help would be wonderful.

welcome!:flower:

if you usually have fairly regular periods (or they seemed fairly regular as much as you can remember?) and you're 6 days late, i would say go get a home pregnancy test because you might be pregnant. hope it's positive - keep us posted!!


----------



## hunni12

So I have brown nips and literally freaked out when I noticed I have white pimples on them but blue said their Montgomery tubercles..whew I almost hit the roof and my nips are sore.


----------



## Livvy

jumpingo said:


> yep! i bought a pair of baby converse (my husband and i practically live in ours so would love to somehow use baby ones to tell him) and they are hiding in the closet:winkwink:
> 
> though, my husband is usually home when i've taken HPTs so might not get to use them as he'll probably just see the stick sitting on the counter when he goes to shave or something!:haha:

Aww, that is too cute!! I have like 6 or 7 pairs of converse. They are my fav. :D Did you guys wear them when you got married?



martamok said:


> Hi Livvy, how long have you been TTC? I was suppose to ovulate the same time as you guys, but I did on the 10th, now I have to wait longer :sad2:

Hi martamok, only for 3 months now. I thought I knew all there was to getting pregnant and having a baby, since I went through nursing school, but boy was I wrong... I am really overwhelmed reading about all the stuff that's out there to try and help you conceive! I wish it was easy!


----------



## KrissyB

More bleeding. Not quite enough to be 100% positive it's AF yet, but I'm pretty certain. 

Well now I guess it's just hoping that the Vitex helps with the dysmenorrhea and/or with getting me a few more days of LP next month (since this month was still only 8, even though I spotted less). 

I just wish this didn't have to happen today. It's my daughter's second birthday and I'd like to focus all my energy positively towards her, but between the disappointment, the knowledge that it's increasingly unlikely/impossible to get her a sibling before she turns 3, and the fear of the cramps all day - that's going to be much harder.


----------



## CdeWoody

Hey girls!! New to the club! 8dpo... I literally can't even stand it! My DH thinks I'm insane with my symptom googling!! Woke up this morning with crampy legs and arms. Still about a week away from AF. For two days now, I have had this low, dull ache between my hipbones... Also, yesterday I was grocery shopping and felt ill everywhere I went. I dropped about 3 things while there..spaz!! Currently experiencing side pain/pressure around my ribs?? Maybe heartburn? Anyone experience these symptoms and end up with a delightful BFP...and which day did you test?!?


----------



## jumpingo

Livvy said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> yep! i bought a pair of baby converse (my husband and i practically live in ours so would love to somehow use baby ones to tell him) and they are hiding in the closet:winkwink:
> 
> though, my husband is usually home when i've taken HPTs so might not get to use them as he'll probably just see the stick sitting on the counter when he goes to shave or something!:haha:
> 
> Aww, that is too cute!! I have like 6 or 7 pairs of converse. They are my fav. :D Did you guys wear them when you got married?Click to expand...

yup!:thumbup:
had the ceremony and reception in my parents' backyard and my brothers on my side, his brother and sister on his side and my dad all wore them too. was perfect for dancing later too! (i'm SO not a heels kinda girl:haha:)


----------



## misspriss

Okay my test for squinting...

My photo hosting site is down this am (google picasa...really? down?) so it's just on countdown to pregnancy right now:

C2P pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

I liked pic 1 the best though.

It is SUPER early though!


----------



## martamok

Hi Misspriss! I looked at your test and I'm sorry but I can't see anything, maybe tomorrow it will be darker. FX


----------



## misspriss

Thanks Martamok! It's way early, so no worries. I kind of think I see a shadow, but just a shadow and I know 6/7dpo is waaaay early.


----------



## Livvy

jumpingo said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> yep! i bought a pair of baby converse (my husband and i practically live in ours so would love to somehow use baby ones to tell him) and they are hiding in the closet:winkwink:
> 
> though, my husband is usually home when i've taken HPTs so might not get to use them as he'll probably just see the stick sitting on the counter when he goes to shave or something!:haha:
> 
> Aww, that is too cute!! I have like 6 or 7 pairs of converse. They are my fav. :D Did you guys wear them when you got married?Click to expand...
> 
> yup!:thumbup:
> had the ceremony and reception in my parents' backyard and my brothers on my side, his brother and sister on his side and my dad all wore them too. was perfect for dancing later too! (i'm SO not a heels kinda girl:haha:)Click to expand...

That's awesome! I totally wanted to do that back in the day (either that or cowboy boots), but then we ended up getting married on the beach so I went barefoot :happydance: Totally not a heels kind of girl either.



misspriss said:


> Thanks Martamok! It's way early, so no worries. I kind of think I see a shadow, but just a shadow and I know 6/7dpo is waaaay early.

Fxed for you misspriss!! Let's both get our BFPs this month :)

AFM, I had the weirdest thing happen to me this morning... when I rolled over in bed to take my temp the room started spinning. It was actually really scary. I think I was too sleepy to really care but then later the same thing happened and I bolted upright. :/ good? bad? This has never happened before...


----------



## misspriss

Livvy, dizziness is a symptom! it could also be nearing fainting, which is also a symptom...


----------



## Livvy

Ahhh!! I'm going to go crazy with all this symptom spotting. I can't be making this one up though since I was still half asleep when I turned and the room was literally spinning...

Should I buy a pregnancy test today or wait it out?


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> More bleeding. Not quite enough to be 100% positive it's AF yet, but I'm pretty certain.
> 
> Well now I guess it's just hoping that the Vitex helps with the dysmenorrhea and/or with getting me a few more days of LP next month (since this month was still only 8, even though I spotted less).
> 
> I just wish this didn't have to happen today. It's my daughter's second birthday and I'd like to focus all my energy positively towards her, but between the disappointment, the knowledge that it's increasingly unlikely/impossible to get her a sibling before she turns 3, and the fear of the cramps all day - that's going to be much harder.

Sorry Krissy! :hugs: Happy 2nd birthday to your princess :flower:



CdeWoody said:


> Hey girls!! New to the club! 8dpo... I literally can't even stand it! My DH thinks I'm insane with my symptom googling!! Woke up this morning with crampy legs and arms. Still about a week away from AF. For two days now, I have had this low, dull ache between my hipbones... Also, yesterday I was grocery shopping and felt ill everywhere I went. I dropped about 3 things while there..spaz!! Currently experiencing side pain/pressure around my ribs?? Maybe heartburn? Anyone experience these symptoms and end up with a delightful BFP...and which day did you test?!?

Most people usually wait til around 10 dpo, unless your a poas addict :)



misspriss said:


> Okay my test for squinting...
> 
> My photo hosting site is down this am (google picasa...really? down?) so it's just on countdown to pregnancy right now:
> 
> C2P pic 1
> 
> Pic 2
> 
> Pic 3
> 
> I liked pic 1 the best though.
> 
> It is SUPER early though!

sorry I can't see anything yet but crossing my fingers it will get darker!!



Livvy said:


> Ahhh!! I'm going to go crazy with all this symptom spotting. I can't be making this one up though since I was still half asleep when I turned and the room was literally spinning...
> 
> Should I buy a pregnancy test today or wait it out?

How many dpo are you? It really depends on how long you can hold out. I've seen people get positives as early as 8 dpo on here. 


AFM: CD 19 had a fairly dark line on my opk just not positive, so crossing my fingers I'm gonna O soon or just O'd :) The past couple days its been so light I had to squint, and today it was good so cross your fingers for me!


----------



## hunni12

@Misspriss: good luck hun!

@:Livvy: when I was prego with ds dizziness and fainting was my main issue but I never had morning sickness or sore breasts lol

@Krissy: sorry hun but happy birthday to your LO

@Smiley: any luck with the ovulation

afm, I am freaking out about these Montgomery tubercles I have always had them but due to my nips being brown they just looked like dark brown dots but now they have white heads on them its more on the right than left...I read they can be a sign of hormone imbalance


----------



## misspriss

Thanks for looking everyone! I can't wait until tomorrow AM (although I plan to test this PM, not much hope for it...)

Been a little emotional today, but that is par for the course for pms as well. For like a flash second I felt a little "fullness" in the uterus, but when I tried to concentrate it went away. DS is taking a nap, hope it's a good long one.


----------



## Livvy

smiley4442 said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh!! I'm going to go crazy with all this symptom spotting. I can't be making this one up though since I was still half asleep when I turned and the room was literally spinning...
> 
> Should I buy a pregnancy test today or wait it out?
> 
> How many dpo are you? It really depends on how long you can hold out. I've seen people get positives as early as 8 dpo on here.
> 
> 
> AFM: CD 19 had a fairly dark line on my opk just not positive, so crossing my fingers I'm gonna O soon or just O'd :) The past couple days its been so light I had to squint, and today it was good so cross your fingers for me!Click to expand...

GL smiley!! I'm 7-8 dpo. I'm thinking I'll wait till next week's grocery shopping and pick a couple up then. 



hunni12 said:


> @:Livvy: when I was prego with ds dizziness and fainting was my main issue but I never had morning sickness or sore breasts lol
> 
> afm, I am freaking out about these Montgomery tubercles I have always had them but due to my nips being brown they just looked like dark brown dots but now they have white heads on them its more on the right than left...I read they can be a sign of hormone imbalance

Thanks hunni! I hope I'm like you whenever I do get preggo and don't get morning sickness :thumbup: I am SO dizzy today. Even bending over or looking up makes the room spin. Fxed for a BFP!

My nips often have whiteheads on them... hmm. I didn't know that could be a sign of a hormone imbalance. Interesting.


----------



## smiley4442

mammogram was benign!! yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Received the results in the mail today :mail::mail::mail::mail:

Now on to the baby making, come on ovulation!!


:dust::dust::dust: To Everyone :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry, I feel so relieved right now.


----------



## misspriss

Yay smiley!!


----------



## macydarling

Anyone here good at analyzing OPKs???? Here is mine from today CD 9 after a 2 hr hold. One with flash and one without.
 



Attached Files:







20140813_170907-1.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 3









20140813_170935-1.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## n.miller

Hey ladies, meant to get this up last night, but my niece is visiting and we were out till 11pm. Anyway, here's the September thread. If you're out for Aug, please feel free to hop over.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...port-laughter-poas-1-tester.html#post33479925


----------



## hunni12

@Smiley: Yay for no "C"!

@Livvy: I think they said it was due to a sudden drop in blood pressure

@Macy: I wish I could help hun but im not used to that one

Me and LO were laying down and I got the sharp pain on my right side maybe lasted a second or so then maybe 10 mins later my lower vag was aching...don't think its implantation cause a pain that sharp surely would have caused some type of bleeding. It was the same spot I felt the flutter the other day and my nips are still sore.


----------



## hunni12

also just checked cervix after bm still yellow ewcm and these Montgomery tubercles are coming out more


----------



## smiley4442

macydarling said:


> Anyone here good at analyzing OPKs???? Here is mine from today CD 9 after a 2 hr hold. One with flash and one without.

Macy my opinion is it's really close. Take one later or bd just in case.


----------



## Eidson23

smiley4442 said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here good at analyzing OPKs???? Here is mine from today CD 9 after a 2 hr hold. One with flash and one without.
> 
> Macy my opinion is it's really close. Take one later or bd just in case.Click to expand...

^^^^ wss!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Smiley. So glad you got good news at the doctors :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Eidson! Glad to see you are still sticking around this thread :)


----------



## macydarling

I'm really confused as to how I could be O-ing already...seems early for a 27 day cycle. Lol. Weird! Would you believe I still am not up to date with everything yet...this thread has gotten away from me ha!


----------



## Eidson23

macydarling said:


> I'm really confused as to how I could be O-ing already...seems early for a 27 day cycle. Lol. Weird! Would you believe I still am not up to date with everything yet...this thread has gotten away from me ha!

My wife has 27 day cycles, and her last cycle she got a positive OPK on CD11....CD9 doesn't seem too far off I don't think

And of course I'm still sticking around! For support PLUS I'm still a POAS addict. My wife refuses to pee on anything anymore so I have to live vicariously through you guys ;)


----------



## hunni12

don't feel bad macy I still don't know neither honestly I guess weird things just happen then


----------



## jumpingo

Eidson23 said:


> My wife refuses to pee on anything anymore so I have to live vicariously through you guys ;)

:rofl:


----------



## martamok

Hi macydarling!
From what I know and from my experience those are negative ovulation tests, only when it's super dark are you about to ovulate. Just in case you ovulate soon, I would start BD every 3 days. That's the best bet!
Hope it happens soon! :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

PM test, 4.5 hr hold. Picasa still down :(

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

Pic 4


----------



## hunni12

Ladies what do you do for a tummy ache...keep having off n on shooting pains in my vag and now im feeling really sick to my stomach


----------



## Mintastic

misspriss - I think I see something in the first pic but not sure. So early!

Smiley - so happy you got your good results and quickly!

Macy - I am not familiar with that brand. It doesn't look positive to me but could be wrong.

Hunni - depends on the kind of tummy ache - ginger or mint tea usually help me though for most.

Everyone else - having trouble keeping up with the thread but good luck to everyone still in it for August!

AFM, body gearing up to O for the second time this cycle - hoping it succeeds this time!


----------



## hunni12

Its one of those ones where ican't determine if i have to poop or throw upy


----------



## Eidson23

hunni12 said:


> Its one of those ones where ican't determine if i have to poop or throw upy

I would go with Pepto Bismol then


----------



## hunni12

Never mind its gone now.


----------



## Livvy

Hunni I'm glad you're feeling better! 

I took a nap and my dizziness went away. Sooooo... not sure what to think about that...


----------



## canadabear

Just caught up on all the pages from yesterday etc.. :dohh: sending all of you :dust: and hoping for more line porn. Still having a really positive feeling about this cycle for everyone! Thinking I will o really soon.. Seem to be pretty much the same as last month but with a lot more fertile symptoms...:happydance: :dust:


----------



## Cheekygringo

I am waiting to O again, hopefully get more bd done this month to give more of a chance.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks everyone! And hi Martamok, fancy seeing you here :)

I am going to try another OPK today because it honestly looked almost positive in person. Maybe today or tomorrow...we BD last night just in case


----------



## Mintastic

Hi, can anyone take a look at a post I made with a cervix question? Thanks!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...cervix-question-help-please.html#post33483777


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - CONGRATS ON THE GOOD NEWS!! :happydance: That is awesome, and what a good way to head into your fertile window! 

Macy - I agree it's not quite positive but close. If it takes another day or two to go positve, and another day or two after that before you ovulate - you could easily end up O'ing on CD 12-13 which would give you a pretty normal LP. So it's all good :)

AFM - CD2.... Cycle 6. Def not where I wanted to be but what can ya do. :shrug:


----------



## caringo

KrissyB said:


> More bleeding. Not quite enough to be 100% positive it's AF yet, but I'm pretty certain.

Darn it :( So sorry Krissy. Keep your chin up! Next month could just be your month :)



smiley4442 said:


> mammogram was benign!! yay!!

awesome smiley!! :happydance:



misspriss said:


> PM test, 4.5 hr hold. Picasa still down :(
> 
> Pic 1
> 
> Pic 2
> 
> Pic 3
> 
> Pic 4

I think I see something on #1?? Did you take a test this AM?



Mintastic said:


> AFM, body gearing up to O for the second time this cycle - hoping it succeeds this time!

Really hope you O this time around! :flower:

AFM...temps on the rise again, but slowly...every time I see a second day of rising I get really optimistic! 

*Question:* Yesterday I got a LOT of creamy CM when going to the bathroom in the afternoon, but when I looked in the toilet I realized some EWCM had slipped out unnoticed before the creamy. I'm not sure if I should chart that I had EWCM or creamy...just because I had a lot of creamy! Also...I'm wondering if getting the creamy means I've O'd!


----------



## misspriss

picasa was still giving me the error...tried in a different browser, working! LOL




And talk about wasting a test Left....look what I did this morning. I.Should.Have.Waited. :dohh:



Am I the only one that finds that my camera actually picks up lines that the eye can't see as good? I don't really see much more than barely a shadow on a lot of these, but in the pics I definitely see something a little more. I guess cameras are designed to pick up tiny detail maybe?


----------



## caringo

Haha oh no! I hate wasting FRERs!

I do still feel like I see something on the first two tests! But it's so hard to tell!


----------



## DandJ

Help. I don't know why my temp took a HUGE dip this morning, I slept fine and woke up an hour earlier than usual & took my temp. I don't believe I have O'd yet due to not having high temps (they're usually in 98* range). My cm this morning was also creamy/lotiony. Advice?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/45a186//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Krissy! I agree. OPKs sure do make this whole thing more exciting :)


----------



## macydarling

MissPriss what DPO are you? I definitely see something on the FRER.


----------



## misspriss

7 or 8, I got a pos OPK on 8/6 AM, PM, and 8/7 AM. I had O pain starting 8/6 PM and lasting until 8/7 AM. I think I O'd very early in the AM on 8/7, which would put me at 7dpo early this AM. Could be 8 though....


----------



## macydarling

Still early then. I will be interested to see the progression! Question...are you supposed to keep taking OPKs after the first positive? And then if it gets lighter you ovulated and if not you still havent yet? Not sure about these things lol.


----------



## misspriss

I took OPKs until they went back to neg again. I was using a digi so no guesswork. Just kept taking until the smiley went way :haha:

And yes...waaay early. The risk of having all your HPTs already bought....I had a lot leftover from last cycle, the FRERs, digis, etc. I only bought the ICs for this cycle, so they were just sitting there, calling to me this AM....


----------



## macydarling

Thanks. I knew I should have gotten the digis but I wanted to try the others first...hmm...oh well.

I am the same with HPTs. If I have them I will use them.


----------



## misspriss

Well I only had digis because I bought them for the cycle after my chemical and they messed up badly (7 out of 20 sticks had errors) so they sent me a new box, I wouldn't have bought them again probably I was going to go with squint sticks...


----------



## macydarling

Well that makes me feel better :)


----------



## misspriss

LOL Yeah I wanted to see what happened to my cycle after the MC, since it was "different"..they didn't even catch a surge! They did this cycle though!


----------



## macydarling

:hugs: so happy this cycle is going well for you thus far.


----------



## hunni12

@krissy: sorry the witch came

@caringo: I would chart the ewcm I just hate that your cycles are so long :(

@Missprisss: I hope you get your bfp soon hun

@Macy: did you get a pos opk yet


Morning y&#8217;all(im so country lol)&#8230;had a dream last night I got a faint bfp on a cheapie so I went to Walmart to get a frer to confirm they didn&#8217;t have no first responses just other brands(even brands from the UK) and each test I pulled out was bfp&#8230;.why couldn&#8217;t it have been real haha. Also I want to pop these Montgomery tubercles they sticking out so far you can feel them.


----------



## martamok

macydarling said:


> Thanks everyone! And hi Martamok, fancy seeing you here :)
> 
> I am going to try another OPK today because it honestly looked almost positive in person. Maybe today or tomorrow...we BD last night just in case

Hello Hello! Make sure to post another pic and it never hurts to BD as much as possible before actual ovulation.
I'm 4DPO today and no symptoms :(


----------



## caringo

hunni12 said:


> @krissy: sorry the witch came
> 
> @caringo: I would chart the ewcm I just hate that your cycles are so long :(
> 
> @Missprisss: I hope you get your bfp soon hun
> 
> @Macy: did you get a pos opk yet
> 
> 
> Morning yall(im so country lol)had a dream last night I got a faint bfp on a cheapie so I went to Walmart to get a frer to confirm they didnt have no first responses just other brands(even brands from the UK) and each test I pulled out was bfp.why couldnt it have been real haha. Also I want to pop these Montgomery tubercles they sticking out so far you can feel them.

Me too...it's the worst!! 
Haha, you're just having so many dreams, it's crazy!


----------



## KrissyB

Misspriss - I am a terrible line spotter.... but FXed for you! :dust: 

Caringo - I think FF says somewhere to always mark down the most fertile CM you see on any given day

DandJ -sometimes there's just flukey days, and taking it earlier usually yields a lower temp for me too. Could today be your O day which could also be a temp dip? 

Macy - Lots and lots of people keep POAS until the OPK goes negative, but in general (at least with the wondfos) you O a day or two after your first positive.


----------



## martamok

Hi hunni12, I have those BFP dreams ALL the time, I get all excited and happy getting up till I take the real test and its negative haha those dreams are so deceiving. Hope this cycle our dreams become reality!


----------



## hunni12

I know I hate my dreams and they say animals can sense things...well me and OH were sitting in the car night before last and a cat jumped on the hood of my car and tried to get in at me it was cause I got out the car and ran...needless to say OH died laughing lol

@Caringo: is there anything that can be done to shorten your cycles? It must be torture..

@Martamok: Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## martamok

Hunni, I'm on CD22, 4DPO. I usually ovulate around CD15 but I had a HSG test this cycle and it delayed it by 4 days. Yesterday I had pressure in my lower abdomen almost all day and pain in my back and today no symptoms. Kinda boring lol 
What about you?


----------



## hunni12

I had a weird cycle..ended up with a 2 day period. It came on 8/4 by the afternoon of 8/6 it was gone..dtd the night of 8/6 had ewcm and 8/7 had ewcm and a pos opk...ff said I O'd between cd4-6. So I got the ewcm and positive opk on cd4 and by cd6 I had armpit pain that usually confirms O took place and creamy cm.

sooo I should be 6/7 dpo lol


----------



## martamok

Wow hunni, thats crazy I never heard of ovulating so early, but that's so awesome! Wish I didn't have to wait 15 days every month haha
Are you going to start testing soon? Keep us posted with symptoms and pictures!


----------



## Daisy21980

Hi Ladies, 

I had ovarian drilling and cervical dilation 22nd July day 3 of my cycle, following a loss in December and pcos discovery in May. 

I Ov'd 2/3rd august so I'm now 11dpo had bfn the last 3 days on the cheap 10mui test, I'm saving my first response ones till Sunday. 

I want to ask though, with my mc I got my BFP on 11dpo with frer. What are your experiences with these cheapie ones? I've read bad things.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caringo

hunni12 said:


> I know I hate my dreams and they say animals can sense things...well me and OH were sitting in the car night before last and a cat jumped on the hood of my car and tried to get in at me it was cause I got out the car and ran...needless to say OH died laughing lol
> 
> @Caringo: is there anything that can be done to shorten your cycles? It must be torture..

Ha! Silly cats! 

My cycles aren't actually usually THAT long...I'll have maybe two a year like this. I never knew why, but now I wish I would have been charting to see if I ovulated those cycles or not! Usually my cycles are are 30-34 days though.

So I got what I thought was some very clear stretchy EWCM this AM...but then I was thinking about it, and it might be arousal fluid! I did have a "pleasurable" dream in the hour or so before I got up, haha...I was confused because I had gotten a lot of creamy CM yesterday so figured my EWCM would be done, but maybe it was just arousal fluid! Also I've been having a strange dull ache/pressure in what I think is my uterus area...I'm hoping that's a sign of ovulation, whether it was today or yesterday!


----------



## bluefish1980

Daisy21980 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had ovarian drilling and cervical dilation 22nd July day 3 of my cycle, following a loss in December and pcos discovery in May.
> 
> I Ov'd 2/3rd august so I'm now 11dpo had bfn the last 3 days on the cheap 10mui test, I'm saving my first response ones till Sunday.
> 
> I want to ask though, with my mc I got my BFP on 11dpo with frer. What are your experiences with these cheapie ones? I've read bad things.

I had dodgy evaps and false positives with these. Unfortunately, I have approx. 35 left so I'll keep using them, but I'll be wary from now on.

I even got a line when I hadnt even ovulated yet!


----------



## smiley4442

Eidson23 said:


> And of course I'm still sticking around! For support PLUS I'm still a POAS addict. My wife refuses to pee on anything anymore so I have to live vicariously through you guys ;)

:rofl:




misspriss said:


> PM test, 4.5 hr hold. Picasa still down

I can see something light on the 1st one but I can't tell if it has color or not. good luck!


AFM: Such a confusing cycle with crazy temps. This morning when I entered my temps FF gave me cross hairs (ovulating monday) but even with the negative opk's I've been getting I feel when I O and I for sure didn't feel it Monday and when I took my last OPK this morning it was just about positive, and with yesterday's pretty much a positive in the morning (didn't take one that evening) I'm pretty sure the evening one would have been positive. However, My temp this morning was 97.6 which is definitely a post O temp for me. So I think I'm actually 1 DPO. So anyway I'm anywhere between 0-3 dpo lol :shrug:


----------



## Daisy21980

Thanks Bluefish. I just have a strong feeling I am this month. Although all my symptoms have gone bar the cramps and backache, but that could be a kick back from surgery. Even with pcos my cycles were always 31/32 days ov when I did 17/18. The only exceptions being post mc; ov day 14 cycle 29 and this one, ov day 11/12 which should make for a 27day cycle. 

I know it's so unlikely and 3 bins on those cheapies, but over a year of trying now and exactly 9months since the loss.

I'm driving myself nuts spotting every symptom. I never thought I'd be this woman lol


----------



## Bug222

i can't keep up with this thread!!! lol

misspriss- on the links you posted I can see something on the first test but not on the frer you posted- good luck- hopefully you will get a nice dark line in a couple of days

daisy- i use a combination of all different ics - i just use them for initial lines then confirm with a frer or digi (who am i kidding.. both a frer and digi). I have gotten 1 evap in almost 2 years (combined) of ttc. Some women get a lot of evaps on them though.


----------



## macydarling

Alright ladies I need your expertise! My OPK today was a lot lighter than yesterday and the day before. Was yesterday my positive then? Im so confused. Attached are the pic of today's test and all three tests (yesterday's test had gotten darker now, not sure if that matters but you can see it within the time limit at the POAS party thread). Thanks!

Oh and also they were all taken at 5pm after 2 hr hold. The most recent one was after a 2.5 hr hold. Help!


----------



## macydarling

Top pic is today CD 10. The other is CD 8, 9 and 10 from top to bottom.
 



Attached Files:







20140814_173243-1.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 1









20140814_173343-1.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bug222

based on the pics on the POAS party thread I would say yesterday was your pos (you might have peaked soon after you took the test).. sometimes the surge is quite quick so you don't always get a full positive depending on when you are testing.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Bug. Dang it. I hope we didnt miss it. :shrug: We BD'd last night. Was planning on BD again tonight but not sure if that will matter at this point. I had wanted to BD the day BEFORE O as well...urgh!


----------



## Bug222

i would still bd today.. the egg is released 12-24 hrs after the surge- so is likely still hanging around in there waiting for some spermies or could have just emerged!


----------



## macydarling

We will! Lol. Can an OPK be trusted after the time limit? I know HPTs cant but...yesterday's looked so close and then a few minutes after the 3 min time limit it was def positive. None of the other days dried darker? Im just wondering if I should "formally" mark yesterday in my Ovia app as a +OPK (it will change all the projections etc if I do...)


----------



## Daisy21980

These 3 have been def negatives. Ah well 14day LP would mean due Sunday, so I'll keep with the cheapies until then and then go on to my frer until I get that line and hope it's sticky this time or AF shows

Macydarline get the clearblue advanced ovulation kits they are really good.


----------



## Bug222

i think its after 10 mins (differs depending on the test) that they are no longer accurate.. so yours could def be considered within the time limit. I usually read mine at 5 mins


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! I wonder why I O on CD 9. Lol that seems so early...if that is true then it is no wonder we havent had any luck. We usually start BDing CD 11-ish :doh:


----------



## JessicaMarie

Macy, hopefully you wont need them and this will be your month, but the Amazon OPKs are super easy for me to read. Have you tried them? The first month, I figured I didnt have an eye for it and that they would be useless, and then one day BAM the line was SO dark, there was no doubt! Obviously hasnt been the magic trick, because I am on my third cycle with them, but at least I am sure when there is +!


----------



## JessicaMarie

So we are constantly missing my actual ovulation day for BDing! We did it 3 days in a row, and I am 90% sure I am ovulating today. It's okay that we dont BD tonight though, right??? Isn't it the most important to do it the days leading up??


----------



## Mintastic

Jessica - yes. Days before are better. In fact day of BFPs note frequently lead to MC.


----------



## JessicaMarie

Thanks, Mint, that makes me feel a lot better! My husband worked a 16 hour shift (that started at 11 pm, so he was up all night and day!). As he was falling asleep and apologizing for not being available to BD, I jokingly told him to quickly do his business and I would just syringe it up, but I was about 25% serious!


----------



## Eidson23

25% :rofl:


----------



## jumpingo

Eidson23 said:


> 25% :rofl:

oh my gosh, it's twice as funny that it's Eidson replying!:winkwink:

i feel like i would totally suggest something like that and my husband would think i'd truly lost it, yet he would comply for my sanity:wacko::haha:


----------



## Eidson23

jumpingo said:


> Eidson23 said:
> 
> 
> 25% :rofl:
> 
> oh my gosh, it's twice as funny that it's Eidson replying!:winkwink:
> 
> i feel like i would totally suggest something like that and my husband would think i'd truly lost it, yet he would comply for my sanity:wacko::haha:Click to expand...

Hey! We didn't use a syringe the last time! :haha:


----------



## jumpingo

Eidson23 said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eidson23 said:
> 
> 
> 25% :rofl:
> 
> oh my gosh, it's twice as funny that it's Eidson replying!:winkwink:
> 
> i feel like i would totally suggest something like that and my husband would think i'd truly lost it, yet he would comply for my sanity:wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! We didn't use a syringe the last time! :haha:Click to expand...

aaaahahahaha eidson!:rofl:

i am laughing, but at the same time, i wanted to make sure to say you and your wife are definitely an inspiration to other similar couples who want kids. best of luck to you and your adorable family!:flower:


----------



## Eidson23

jumpingo said:


> Eidson23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eidson23 said:
> 
> 
> 25% :rofl:
> 
> oh my gosh, it's twice as funny that it's Eidson replying!:winkwink:
> 
> i feel like i would totally suggest something like that and my husband would think i'd truly lost it, yet he would comply for my sanity:wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! We didn't use a syringe the last time! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aaaahahahaha eidson!:rofl:
> 
> i am laughing, but at the same time, i wanted to make sure to say you and your wife are definitely an inspiration to other similar couples who want kids. best of luck to you and your adorable family!:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much :flower: I've always thought that we kind of have the upper hand. I mean, straight couples, there is no question as to who is going to bear the child. Whereas, we have two shots! If there were something infertile about my wife, after exhausting all options, I could easily take over. It's a little unfair, and I really from the bottom of my heart, wish all you ladies get your :bfp: soon. :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

PM tests





Not really sure if I see anything or not...4+ hr hold...


----------



## Bug222

JessicaMarie said:


> Thanks, Mint, that makes me feel a lot better! My husband worked a 16 hour shift (that started at 11 pm, so he was up all night and day!). As he was falling asleep and apologizing for not being available to BD, I jokingly told him to quickly do his business and I would just syringe it up, but I was about 25% serious!

hahaha- my DH said he would just go get started then let me know when he was ready for me... oh so romantic!


----------



## jumpingo

Bug222 said:


> JessicaMarie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mint, that makes me feel a lot better! My husband worked a 16 hour shift (that started at 11 pm, so he was up all night and day!). As he was falling asleep and apologizing for not being available to BD, I jokingly told him to quickly do his business and I would just syringe it up, but I was about 25% serious!
> 
> hahaha- my DH said he would just go get started then let me know when he was ready for me... oh so romantic!Click to expand...

hey, sometimes you gotta do whatcha gotta do!:haha:

but really, that goes for guys getting a head start, us being understanding or vice versa and everything in between too. i've decided just to accept that it won't be all romantic all the time, particularly if BABY is the only end goal. lucky for us women that our bodies will still "cooperate" in the whole getting-pregnant-process without being turned on, whereas men don't quite have that advantage.:blush: 

with that in mind, i say, whatever my husband needs me to do (or not do) to get his part done, i'm on board!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## hunni12

Ladies its one in the morning and for the past 5 mins i keep getting this digging feeling like some is scraping a nail on my right ovary. Its not painful just weird and it starts then stop. Trying not to think too much on it


----------



## caringo

Hmm pretty weird hunni! Hopefully it's something good!

Ladies...this morning my temp was higher than it's been any of the other 68 days of my cycle!! (Well, except for when I was sick!) I think I may have finally O'd!! :happydance: I probably shouldn't get _too_ excited...I need to wait it out and make sure that my temp stays up, but it's hard not to be excited! Hopefully I get my crosshairs soon!


----------



## jumpingo

caringo said:


> Hmm pretty weird hunni! Hopefully it's something good!
> 
> Ladies...this morning my temp was higher than it's been any of the other 68 days of my cycle!! (Well, except for when I was sick!) I think I may have finally O'd!! :happydance: I probably shouldn't get _too_ excited...I need to wait it out and make sure that my temp stays up, but it's hard not to be excited! Hopefully I get my crosshairs soon!

ooooh, i hope so too!! 
only to be in the TWW and have to wait MORE!:roll:
but sounds like there's a light at the end of the tunnel:thumbup:


----------



## bluefish1980

Whoo hoo! Let's hope that temp stays up! 
Fingers crossed for you caringo!


----------



## macydarling

So I officially marked in my app that I had a +OPK on Wednesday evening even though Im not sure it was completely +. The next morning I found a clump of EWCM and then later in the morning I had cramps on my left side under my hip bone and lower back ache. Since the test was very negative in the evening I think maybe I missed the surge and O'd sometime between Wed night and yesterday afternoon. I thought OPKs would make things easier, not more confusing :shrug: Hope everyone else is having better luck than me!


----------



## caringo

Thanks ladies!!



jumpingo said:


> only to be in the TWW and have to wait MORE!:roll:
> but sounds like there's a light at the end of the tunnel:thumbup:

Haha, exactly :dohh: I feel like the TWW will be a piece of cake compared to what I have been facing! I just need to make sure I don't buy any tests until, like, 10dpo, because if I have em, I'll pee on em  it'll be interesting to finally see how long my luteal phase is too!


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> So I officially marked in my app that I had a +OPK on Wednesday evening even though Im not sure it was completely +. The next morning I found a clump of EWCM and then later in the morning I had cramps on my left side under my hip bone and lower back ache. Since the test was very negative in the evening I think maybe I missed the surge and O'd sometime between Wed night and yesterday afternoon. I thought OPKs would make things easier, not more confusing :shrug: Hope everyone else is having better luck than me!

Definitely does sound confusing! I wouldn't worry about pinpointing O exactly...just as long as you BD'd within the window! Sounds like you probably did O yesterday morning abouts, though :thumbup:


----------



## DandJ

Yay caringo! Sounds very promising and I'm curious how long your LP will be too! Hopefully it will be the norm of 14 days, fx for you! :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - That's why I don't like using OPKs alone... If you were temping you'd be able to confirm if that really was the pos or not. If I were you, I might keep taking OPKs just to make sure you truly missed the surge, there's been a bunch of ladies that have had ALMOST positives then lighter OPKs... only to get a true positive down the road.


----------



## manifestmama

Hello Ladies! I was in July's thread but have been right out straight this month. Tried to keep up but do want to say its so awesome how supportive everyone is! Congrats to all those BFPs and for those with AF or the frustrating tea leaf reading of symptoms, hang in there!! :thumbup:

I'm hoping I conceived on the recent "Full Sturgeon Moon" LOL I'm 6dpo and no real symptoms but unlike last month when I started spotting on this day, this morning I had a LOT of watery CM which never happens. Usually its only creamy/pasty by this point. I hear that is a good sign and at the very least, am happy there is no spotting!

Just thought I'd share, will try to keep up with everyone now...!! :hugs:


----------



## canadabear

This thread moves so quickly!! Hard to keep up. But wanted to touch base to say I am rooting for everyone and feeling almost out this month. No bd yet during my most fertile phase.. But think I may have already O so possibly in with a long shot! Thinking there are more bfps coming in this thread! :dust:


----------



## martamok

manifestmama said:


> Hello Ladies! I was in July's thread but have been right out straight this month. Tried to keep up but do want to say its so awesome how supportive everyone is! Congrats to all those BFPs and for those with AF or the frustrating tea leaf reading of symptoms, hang in there!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping I conceived on the recent "Full Sturgeon Moon" LOL I'm 6dpo and no real symptoms but unlike last month when I started spotting on this day, this morning I had a LOT of watery CM which never happens. Usually its only creamy/pasty by this point. I hear that is a good sign and at the very least, am happy there is no spotting!
> 
> Just thought I'd share, will try to keep up with everyone now...!! :hugs:

Hi manifestmama! I'm 5dpo and no real symptoms either, I also had watery cm yesterday, but I really want some kind of real signs or something, but nothing much. Don't know if I should be happy or sad lol. Just waiting to test (impatiently). Keep us posted.

Love reading everyone else's posts! :hugs: and baby dust everyone!


----------



## manifestmama

martamok said:


> manifestmama said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I was in July's thread but have been right out straight this month. Tried to keep up but do want to say its so awesome how supportive everyone is! Congrats to all those BFPs and for those with AF or the frustrating tea leaf reading of symptoms, hang in there!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping I conceived on the recent "Full Sturgeon Moon" LOL I'm 6dpo and no real symptoms but unlike last month when I started spotting on this day, this morning I had a LOT of watery CM which never happens. Usually its only creamy/pasty by this point. I hear that is a good sign and at the very least, am happy there is no spotting!
> 
> Just thought I'd share, will try to keep up with everyone now...!! :hugs:
> 
> Hi manifestmama! I'm 5dpo and no real symptoms either, I also had watery cm yesterday, but I really want some kind of real signs or something, but nothing much. Don't know if I should be happy or sad lol. Just waiting to test (impatiently). Keep us posted.
> 
> Love reading everyone else's posts! :hugs: and baby dust everyone!Click to expand...

I guess lots of women don't have symptoms, its just frustrating!! Trying to let it go... :D Lets keep in touch, maybe we will have BFPs same day! :dust:


----------



## Bug222

I hoe your temp stays up Caringo!!!


----------



## Daisy21980

@misspriss those are similar to the tests I'm using. I'm 12dpi BFn today on those. I've decided they're rubbish that's why cheap. I'm waiting till 14dpo then going back to frer, I trust those.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hunni12

Still feeling the niggles on my right side feels like party going on...a party that has been going on for 9 hours now


----------



## bluefish1980

Macy - I remember reading somewhere that a +ve OPK means ovulation will be within the next 12 - 36 hrs.


----------



## misspriss

@ Daisy, I kind of got them to burn through the early days, BFP or not something to keep me from using the expensive FRERs when it's too early anyway...


----------



## Daisy21980

misspriss said:


> @ Daisy, I kind of got them to burn through the early days, BFP or not something to keep me from using the expensive FRERs when it's too early anyway...

I know what you mean. I have 2 left now.

I'm getting my BFP Sunday; I hope :wacko: either that or all my symptoms are in my head and I am now officially a crazy woman and :witch: will be here. Then I will have to work out if the OD messed up my cycle for one month only and they will go back to 31/32 or if they're now going to be shorter and stick at 27/28

Cramos have continued today and cm gone back to watery today.
Usually it's milky at this time.


----------



## Mintastic

bluefish1980 said:


> Macy - I remember reading somewhere that a +ve OPK means ovulation will be within the next 12 - 36 hrs.

I think that is what is typical but that it can even be up to 48hrs.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! OPK negative again today.


----------



## JessicaMarie

My ovulation pain is so bad this month that it's all I can think about! I am on day two of unbearable pain. Could it be cyst? I had a tubal removal 3+ years ago, and had my ovary dissected. Sometimes I think it might just be from all that scar tissue, but I dont know. My dr always acts like it's normal, but damn does it hurt!!!


----------



## dove830

KrissyB said:


> Macy - That's why I don't like using OPKs alone... If you were temping you'd be able to confirm if that really was the pos or not. If I were you, I might keep taking OPKs just to make sure you truly missed the surge, there's been a bunch of ladies that have had ALMOST positives then lighter OPKs... only to get a true positive down the road.

This is me this month. I had one SO close to positive on cd 17, then it went back to light and now got my positive opk today, cd 22.....so much for a semi-normal cycle, lol


----------



## hunni12

so I am 8/9 dpo and since 1 am last night there has been these niggles where my right ovary is. It comes an goes but it has been going on for 19 hours. Just when I tried to stop symptom spotting:dohh:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Ugh, I stopped af a few days ago, and decided to go for a pap smear, most painful one I have ever had, and it caused bleeding, she asked if I was still on af, but it had finished!, and I'm still spotting today and still sore. Maybe hey have changed the procedure? But I have had enough tests in the past and not one of them has been like that. Really puts me off having another one, or even letting it go a bit longer in between testing....


----------



## manifestmama

Well this is interesting, last night cm was light pink on tp w 2 streaks of red strings when I checked my cervix. Never had that before, wondering if IB but had spotting last cycle on 6dpo and it was brown. Hoping this doesn't turn brown. If it is IB wouldn't I have other symptoms? Then again I peed like a thousand times yesterday LOL. I started temping just this morning only to see if it stays the same or goes up but hopefully not down! It was 98.04 which seems high. Everything else feels totally normal. :shrug:


----------



## hunni12

@Manifest could be IB



Last night me and OH were sitting in the car the niggle stopped then I started getting these mild cramps in my right side...it was a odd pain feeling. Lasted a min then stopped...I told OH what it could and he just sat there smiling but I also told him not to get his hopes up neither.


----------



## manifestmama

hunni12 said:


> @Manifest could be IB
> 
> 
> 
> Last night me and OH were sitting in the car the niggle stopped then I started getting these mild cramps in my right side...it was a odd pain feeling. Lasted a min then stopped...I told OH what it could and he just sat there smiling but I also told him not to get his hopes up neither.

I LOVE the term "niggles" LOL. I had a few sharp cramps here and there yesterday but they alternated sides so figured it could be anything. If I over-analyzed that I'd convince myself I'm having twins when it could just be gas :haha: My DH just kinda rolls his eyes at me and is like, will you just relax?!


----------



## hunni12

Haha it was the only way I can think to describe it.. my OH just sat there smiling like he was crazy lol. Mines has only been on the right side tho


----------



## smiley4442

CD 22 with a crazy month. I thought I O'd yesterday. But it was different. Usually I just have a sharp pain in a certain ovary, but yesterday I had a little pain in my ovary but felt some intense pressure and cramping. I didn't even know pressure could accompany ovulation :shrug: til I read online. Was hoping for a temp jump like last month but it only went up .2 degrees. With the temp jump I for sure knew I ovulated but with it being such a small increase I won't know for sure for the 3 days ugh! Here's hoping that tomorrow's temp is up some. I'm ready for this month to be over. Not feeling confident. I bd'd like crazy when I got my ewcm and watery in the beginning of the week then slacked off toward the end when I actually ovulated.


----------



## canadabear

Crosshairs :yipee: means we DTD during my window!!!! :dust:


----------



## hunni12

@Canada: Yay!! Hopefully this will be your month

@Smiley: Just hang on tight hun:hugs:

afm, I may be out...still getting the twinges(found the correct word lol) in my right side and now today I have the af heaviness you get when your period is on.


----------



## caringo

My temp stayed up ladies! :happydance: :happydance: For some reason FF didn't give me cross hairs but I should be 3-4 dpo!


----------



## DandJ

Yay!! I think crosshairs appear after 3 days of high temps, so you should be getting them tomorrow. Happy for you!!


----------



## Daisy21980

13dpo today woke up and temp had dropped to 36.1 then had an immediate hot flush and it was up to 36.6 again. BFn well at least I think it was my eyes may have been playing tricks or it could have been an evap line.

Loads of cramping, backache and feeling wet wet wet, watery cm. bb's look out and still nauseous.

I then met a friend and in my 4th coffee I thought oh shoot. Should not be drinking coffee. I normally only drink water. 

Anyway now home, still cramping and feeling sick. I'm due tomorrow/Monday. Really starting to think I'm out. Surely the cramps would have quit by now or a BFP would have shown


----------



## 55comet555

did my post get deleted?


----------



## Mintastic

Looks great caringo!

Comet - are you sure you posted in here? You posted in "end of August testing thread" which is different.


----------



## canadabear

caringo said:


> My temp stayed up ladies! :happydance: :happydance: For some reason FF didn't give me cross hairs but I should be 3-4 dpo!

:yipee: so happy for you and looking forward to your crosshairs. !!! :dust:


----------



## caringo

canadabear said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> My temp stayed up ladies! :happydance: :happydance: For some reason FF didn't give me cross hairs but I should be 3-4 dpo!
> 
> :yipee: so happy for you and looking forward to your crosshairs. !!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks girlie!! :D

Hope everyone else is doing well! I haven't been doing well keeping up with everyone...sounds like there's a lot of symptom spotting going on though! Hope you ladies aren't driving yourselves crazy! :haha:


----------



## 55comet555

Mintastic said:


> Looks great caringo!
> 
> Comet - are you sure you posted in here? You posted in "end of August testing thread" which is different.

Ah. Ok lol my bad. My minds been in a fog all day


----------



## hunni12

My twinges have stopped thankfully, my lower abdomen is sore but my urine is bright yellow like really light..anyone have that with their urine? I am not on any vitamins and my fluid intake it past great haha


----------



## jumpingo

hunni12 said:


> My twinges have stopped thankfully, my lower abdomen is sore but my urine is bright yellow like really light..anyone have that with their urine? I am not on any vitamins and my fluid intake it past great haha

did you eat asparagus recently?:winkwink:


----------



## macydarling

This morning while I was getting my coffee and minding my own business I had a huge gush of cm. I seriously thought I peed myself LOL. It was watery and mostly clear...had thought maybe it would be EWCM but it isnt stretchy at all. Not sure what to make of it! I wonder if it's fertile CM. Usually have a lot of EWCM but havent seen any since I had the almost positive OPK.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I am new to this site. Can I join? Hubby and I have been trying for a year and half. We have been getting some help with IUI. I am 7 DPO and AF is due on 8/23. I have a few symptoms - very hungry, breasts & nipples are getting bigger. I tested this weekend and got a BFN. I am hopeful this month is it after this long journey. Good Luck to all of the August testers!!! :O))


----------



## caringo

Macy - from what I've heard, watery mucus is fertile! Some sources say it's more fertile even then EWCM, either way I think it's a good sign!

Welcome yoga girl! I hope this is your month too! :) do you chart?

I was a little disappointed this morning to see that my temperature had dropped a bit, I really wanted my crosshairs!! I'm not too worried, though - I know you can get a sep dart estrogen surge after ovulation that makes your temp drop so I'm assuming that's what caused it.


----------



## jumpingo

caringo,

i wouldn't worry because the temp is still higher than any temp pre-O:thumbup: 

can't wait for FF to give you cross hairs!!

ETA have you tried switching FF's detection setting from Advanced to FAM (which uses only temps to calculate O) not sure if it'll help or anything but worth switching to see if anything changes...?:shrug:


----------



## caringo

jumpingo said:


> caringo,
> 
> i wouldn't worry because the temp is still higher than any temp pre-O:thumbup:
> 
> can't wait for FF to give you cross hairs!!
> 
> ETA have you tried switching FF's detection setting from Advanced to FAM (which uses only temps to calculate O) not sure if it'll help or anything but worth switching to see if anything changes...?:shrug:

Yeah I'm really not too worried! :)

So I just switched over to FAM and FF gave me solid crosshairs - but a day after when I thought I ovulated. I guess because there has to be 3 temps in a row above the previous 6 days, and my rise on what I thought was CD 1 wasn't higher than a temp 4 days before. Hmm...I'm not sure what to think, but I guess either way it doesn't matter, I should be covered BD-wise!


----------



## Daisy21980

Hi ladies,

Please help me find some sanity.

I'm now 14dpo and got a BFN this morning on frer. My temps usually sit around 36.4-36.8 Last night i was freezing then it shot up to 37.9 I felt really really sick and the cramps were worse than when I had appendicitis.

This morning my temp was down to 36.1 I haven't temped properly this month as previous months I saw no patter BFP or no ovulation. My hormones may just be in overdrive as it's my first cycle since ovarian drilling. 

Oh and usually my cm is creamy at this point and a lot of it, but this time round it's watery; nothing then a gush (tmi) I'm bloated my bowels are sore to press.

I'm not normally this crazy, I promise, I was just convinced this month was the one. It would have been my mc due date today too :( 

What do you think, am I just nuts? Is the :witch: turning up tomorrow?

I should add my cycles pre od were 31/32 regardless of ovulation, ov if it took place was on day 17/18 this month clear blue opk pos was on day 12/13 I'm always a 14day lp


----------



## bluefish1980

caringo said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> caringo,
> 
> i wouldn't worry because the temp is still higher than any temp pre-O:thumbup:
> 
> can't wait for FF to give you cross hairs!!
> 
> ETA have you tried switching FF's detection setting from Advanced to FAM (which uses only temps to calculate O) not sure if it'll help or anything but worth switching to see if anything changes...?:shrug:
> 
> Yeah I'm really not too worried! :)
> 
> So I just switched over to FAM and FF gave me solid crosshairs - but a day after when I thought I ovulated. I guess because there has to be 3 temps in a row above the previous 6 days, and my rise on what I thought was CD 1 wasn't higher than a temp 4 days before. Hmm...I'm not sure what to think, but I guess either way it doesn't matter, I should be covered BD-wise!Click to expand...

Ooh! Cross hairs caringo! At long last! Whoo hoo!


----------



## canadabear

caringo said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> caringo,
> 
> i wouldn't worry because the temp is still higher than any temp pre-O:thumbup:
> 
> can't wait for FF to give you cross hairs!!
> 
> ETA have you tried switching FF's detection setting from Advanced to FAM (which uses only temps to calculate O) not sure if it'll help or anything but worth switching to see if anything changes...?:shrug:
> 
> Yeah I'm really not too worried! :)
> 
> So I just switched over to FAM and FF gave me solid crosshairs - but a day after when I thought I ovulated. I guess because there has to be 3 temps in a row above the previous 6 days, and my rise on what I thought was CD 1 wasn't higher than a temp 4 days before. Hmm...I'm not sure what to think, but I guess either way it doesn't matter, I should be covered BD-wise!Click to expand...

:yipee: on crosshairs Caringo!


----------



## smiley4442

TMI: cd 23, could of swore I ovulated Friday (still waiting for crosshairs) and woke up this morning to ewcm when I wiped but when I checked I had creamy cm next to my cervix. :shrug: I'm not sure why this month is being so weird. Right now I just want AF to show so I can start over next month. That's if I don't just give up. Seriously thinking of throwing in the towel.


----------



## Mintastic

Caringo - you got crosshairs on FAM only right? If so, hopefully you will get a few more days of high temps and advanced will give it to you also.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

caringo said:


> Macy - from what I've heard, watery mucus is fertile! Some sources say it's more fertile even then EWCM, either way I think it's a good sign!
> 
> Welcome yoga girl! I hope this is your month too! :) do you chart?
> 
> I was a little disappointed this morning to see that my temperature had dropped a bit, I really wanted my crosshairs!! I'm not too worried, though - I know you can get a sep dart estrogen surge after ovulation that makes your temp drop so I'm assuming that's what caused it.

Thank you for the warm welcome caringo! :) No, I don't chart. I looked at your chart and it's very impressive! I'm thinking I might need to do that.


----------



## manifestmama

Daisy21980 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help me find some sanity.
> 
> I'm now 14dpo and got a BFN this morning on frer. My temps usually sit around 36.4-36.8 Last night i was freezing then it shot up to 37.9 I felt really really sick and the cramps were worse than when I had appendicitis.
> 
> This morning my temp was down to 36.1 I haven't temped properly this month as previous months I saw no patter BFP or no ovulation. My hormones may just be in overdrive as it's my first cycle since ovarian drilling.
> 
> Oh and usually my cm is creamy at this point and a lot of it, but this time round it's watery; nothing then a gush (tmi) I'm bloated my bowels are sore to press.
> 
> I'm not normally this crazy, I promise, I was just convinced this month was the one. It would have been my mc due date today too :(
> 
> What do you think, am I just nuts? Is the :witch: turning up tomorrow?
> 
> I should add my cycles pre od were 31/32 regardless of ovulation, ov if it took place was on day 17/18 this month clear blue opk pos was on day 12/13 I'm always a 14day lp

This sounds promising though - some women don't get BFP until 18+dpo, there is still hope. The watery cm is telling!


----------



## manifestmama

Alright ladies double you tee eff, 7dpo, thought the light pink watery cm yesterday was a good sign (maybe IB?) and then today have what feels like AF cramps and more bright red blood but still only spotting. Have not had this happen before. Last month I spotted at 6dpo right up through my period but it was brown the whole time. Thought it might be old blood coming out from the cleanse I did. This month I don't get it - no sore boobs, no other symptoms. Grrrr aaarrgh :growlmad:


----------



## Mintastic

Ugh...sorry manifest. I had a super weird period last month too with all kinds of spotting and arriving early and it was very discouraging. I hope you figure out what is going on.


----------



## Daisy21980

manifestmama said:


> Alright ladies double you tee eff, 7dpo, thought the light pink watery cm yesterday was a good sign (maybe IB?) and then today have what feels like AF cramps and more bright red blood but still only spotting. Have not had this happen before. Last month I spotted at 6dpo right up through my period but it was brown the whole time. Thought it might be old blood coming out from the cleanse I did. This month I don't get it - no sore boobs, no other symptoms. Grrrr aaarrgh :growlmad:

What cleanse did you do out of interest? 

I had watery cm my BFP (mc) month. I was just so sure, but these awful cramps make me think I'm out :( 

I'm going to try not to test tomorrow, my due day and my first day back to work post op. Oh the joys and see if it shows. The last 3 months it's come on at about 10-11pm at night. 

Please let me see that little line and it be strong healthy and sticky. 

Keep us updated on the spotting.


----------



## hunni12

jumpingo said:
 

> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> My twinges have stopped thankfully, my lower abdomen is sore but my urine is bright yellow like really light..anyone have that with their urine? I am not on any vitamins and my fluid intake it past great haha
> 
> did you eat asparagus recently?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Nope haven't ate any of that. 


Omg its 2pm and im just now waking up and still tired...


----------



## canadabear

OK ladies I think I have officially freaked myself out by over Google searching bbt temping!! :dohh: :haha:
According to Google bbt temps consistently below 97.something usually indicate sluggish thyroid... And below 96.5 hypothyroidism! Usually my temps are right around 96.8 - 96.5 before ovulation! I checked out the symptoms of sluggish thyroid and turns out I have them all.. And have had for years! This explains so many things.. I am quite sure I don't have full blow hypothyroidism.. But do have some thyroid issues that can easily be dealt with through some dietary changes, supplements and exersise. 
Yet another thing temping had taught me about my body.. :haha:


----------



## jumpingo

canadabear said:


> OK ladies I think I have officially freaked myself out by over Google searching bbt temping!! :dohh: :haha:
> According to Google bbt temps consistently below 97.something usually indicate sluggish thyroid... And below 96.5 hypothyroidism! Usually my temps are right around 96.8 - 96.5 before ovulation! I checked out the symptoms of sluggish thyroid and turns out I have them all.. And have had for years! This explains so many things.. I am quite sure I don't have full blow hypothyroidism.. But do have some thyroid issues that can easily be dealt with through some dietary changes, supplements and exersise.
> Yet another thing temping had taught me about my body.. :haha:

my temps hover around 97 and i have a lot of symptoms that are on those lists too...i was in for a sore throat (totally unrelated to thyroid obviously) but the doctor thought she felt something in my throat so i had blood work and an ultrasound of my neck, all which came back pretty normal. so, it could be a sign, but maybe not:shrug: definitely agree that diet and exercise would be good things to help feel better (thyroid related or not probably)...ugh, need to take my own advice here!:roll::haha:


----------



## Mintastic

I agree with jumpingo - my temps are frequently in the 96.8 range and I have had my thyroid tested recently and it was normal.


----------



## pinkturtle

I haven't been by in about a month. I had a rough time the last couple cycles, well, as of Friday, I was 7 days late, had what I believe to be IB (tiny brown spot so small I wouldn't have noticed it if I wasn't watching for AF) so I bought an hpt and was planning on taking it with fmu Saturday morning, but....I couldn't wait! I ended up poas late Friday night and got an instant, no doubt about it, can't even pretend you don't see it BFP!!!


----------



## caringo

bluefish1980 said:


> Ooh! Cross hairs caringo! At long last! Whoo hoo!

:happydance:



smiley4442 said:


> TMI: cd 23, could of swore I ovulated Friday (still waiting for crosshairs) and woke up this morning to ewcm when I wiped but when I checked I had creamy cm next to my cervix. :shrug: I'm not sure why this month is being so weird. Right now I just want AF to show so I can start over next month. That's if I don't just give up. Seriously thinking of throwing in the towel.

Don't give up yet smiley! :hugs: I'm sure it must be really tough...but it's all worth it to get another precious little one! We're here for you through every confusing symptom and evil AF! :hugs: was the positive OPK you got previously for SURE positive? 



Mintastic said:


> Caringo - you got crosshairs on FAM only right? If so, hopefully you will get a few more days of high temps and advanced will give it to you also.

I did - yes, I hope so! I feel like I'm cheating the system by only getting crosshairs on FAM 



Yoga_Girl said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Macy - from what I've heard, watery mucus is fertile! Some sources say it's more fertile even then EWCM, either way I think it's a good sign!
> 
> Welcome yoga girl! I hope this is your month too! :) do you chart?
> 
> I was a little disappointed this morning to see that my temperature had dropped a bit, I really wanted my crosshairs!! I'm not too worried, though - I know you can get a sep dart estrogen surge after ovulation that makes your temp drop so I'm assuming that's what caused it.
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome caringo! :) No, I don't chart. I looked at your chart and it's very impressive! I'm thinking I might need to do that.Click to expand...

Thanks! It looks like a crazy mountain range though! :haha: I'm so envious of the ladies with the gentles dips and spikes and then the gorgeous SUPER clear temp shifts! You should definitely try charting - although it can be a bit stressful dealing with the "ups and downs" (literally!) it is a huge help. I would have been convinced I had ovulated before I did during my many fertile mucus days if I hadn't have temped...who am I kidding...I still thought I had ovulated anyways! I was so blind to the obvious ;) 



manifestmama said:


> Alright ladies double you tee eff, 7dpo, thought the light pink watery cm yesterday was a good sign (maybe IB?) and then today have what feels like AF cramps and more bright red blood but still only spotting. Have not had this happen before. Last month I spotted at 6dpo right up through my period but it was brown the whole time. Thought it might be old blood coming out from the cleanse I did. This month I don't get it - no sore boobs, no other symptoms. Grrrr aaarrgh :growlmad:

I think bright red blood is a good sign - means something fresh and new is happening! Of course that could be multiple things...but could also be IB! You're in the window!


----------



## caringo

pinkturtle said:


> I haven't been by in about a month. I had a rough time the last couple cycles, well, as of Friday, I was 7 days late, had what I believe to be IB (tiny brown spot so small I wouldn't have noticed it if I wasn't watching for AF) so I bought an hpt and was planning on taking it with fmu Saturday morning, but....I couldn't wait! I ended up poas late Friday night and got an instant, no doubt about it, can't even pretend you don't see it BFP!!!

:happydance: :happydance: that's awesome!! Congrats!! :D


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats pinkturtle! Thanks for popping back in to let us know! H&h9!


----------



## smiley4442

Thanks for the support caringo it means a lot. Yea I'm 100% sure it was positive and it followed ewcm which is what usually happens in my cycles. So idk. I guess just cross my fingers and hope my temps increase tomorrow to confirm it.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats pink turtle..

So It's 7pm and im just now getting back up


----------



## caringo

smiley4442 said:


> Thanks for the support caringo it means a lot. Yea I'm 100% sure it was positive and it followed ewcm which is what usually happens in my cycles. So idk. I guess just cross my fingers and hope my temps increase tomorrow to confirm it.

I bet they will :flower: It could just be some random estrogen surge, I bet everything will be just fine!

So, I promised myself I wouldn't start symptom spotting until around implantation time...but my breasts have been feeling a bit heavy the last few days! My nipples also will have random tingles and such...I have a pretty small chest and I never really notice much going on with it except for before AF; a day or two before the girls will feel really heavy when I "jiggle" them :haha: and that's how it feels now! Hm! I don't really remember what's "normal" for my luteal phase though, it's been so long :dohh:


----------



## hunni12

I don't know if I should be taking a hpt or opk but I just went to the bathroom and wiped I noticed this thick discharge on the tissue...so I checked my cervix and there was this white cm but it stretches like ewcm. Its not clear tho its very white


----------



## hunni12

Also it had like little bubbles in it as well...just check again now its back to regular creamy but cervix is reachable and soft


----------



## canadabear

Jumpingo and mint: I totally agree with you both lots of symptoms and I have read a lot saying that many tests will not diagnose a "mild" condition. :shrug: I think I will keep inmind the dietary advise and get myself exercising :haha:


----------



## Mintastic

canadabear said:


> Jumpingo and mint: I totally agree with you both lots of symptoms and I have read a lot saying that many tests will not diagnose a "mild" condition. :shrug: I think I will keep inmind the dietary advise and get myself exercising :haha:

Always a good idea regardless.


----------



## hunni12

Anyone...


----------



## jumpingo

not sure hunni:nope:

seems like maybe this cycle just observe your symptoms and wait out AF? the positive OPK so early throws it off, but there are no temps or other data on your chart to make any kind of guess...:shrug: sorry!!


----------



## hunni12

Nevermind..sorry for even asking.


----------



## jumpingo

no need to apologize for asking! it seemed like any reply was better than none, so i tried but i don't check CM other than what's on the toilet paper, or use OPKs, so not much help. just wanted to say that i did indeed see your post (the time difference means sometimes i don't see posts until 12-15 hours afterward:dohh:)


----------



## Mintastic

hunni - do you use any other app besides FF? You will probably get a better picture of all your signs and symptoms if you put them all in. In isolation every little thing our bodies do isn't very meaningful - you can maybe see patterns though if you track it all over time.


----------



## Eidson23

Mintastic said:


> hunni - do you use any other app besides FF? You will probably get a better picture of all your signs and symptoms if you put them all in. In isolation every little thing our bodies do isn't very meaningful - you can maybe see patterns though if you track it all over time.

^^^^wss! CM has never been a good indicator for much, because it's really different for everyone. Without your personalized data and patterns, there's really no way to tell much...

We stopped symptom spotting like fiends after our first cycle tbh. When you're ttc you become hyper aware of every little thing your body does. Without data and patterns, you can't tell if it's the norm or not, or just a fluke, or a chance. She had every pregnancy symptom in the booko our first cycle, which was obvious bfn. Since TTC, I can even tell when *I'm* ovulating now :haha:


----------



## Bug222

congrats pinkturtle!


----------



## hunni12

Much understood, I tried temping but I cannot get the hang of it because lately I cannot sleep at night like I used to. I find myself waking up multiple times through the night and the other morning when I did actually try to temp my toddler woke up and snatched it out my mouth lol. Its so tiring because once one thing gets well my body something else goes out of order

To those that is curious this what it looked like

Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/or8qz5.jpg


----------



## bluefish1980

Pink turtle - that's amazing news! Congratulations! So happy for you!

Hunni - tbh, this cycle of yours has been so wacky, I would try and wait it out. (Who am I kidding?! I would have been testing on both OPK and HPT everyday!)


----------



## hunni12

Lolll hey now i am trying to hold out as long as i can


----------



## macydarling

Sorry your cycle has been so crazy Hunni! Looks like we are in the same boat. I figure that I did ovulate early too, sometime between CD 9/10 because my OPKs keep looking more and more negative. I will probably buy some more just in case though. If I did O CD 10 then Im about 4DPO today.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Good Morning August testers! I hope this week brings lots of symptoms and BFP! Sending you ladies baby dust. This is our month. :O)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

pinkturtle said:
 

> I haven't been by in about a month. I had a rough time the last couple cycles, well, as of Friday, I was 7 days late, had what I believe to be IB (tiny brown spot so small I wouldn't have noticed it if I wasn't watching for AF) so I bought an hpt and was planning on taking it with fmu Saturday morning, but....I couldn't wait! I ended up poas late Friday night and got an instant, no doubt about it, can't even pretend you don't see it BFP!!!

Congratulations! So happy for you!:happydance: What were your symptoms?


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well I have caught a cold, hubby doesn't want to come near me, so might be out again this month :(


----------



## caringo

Cheekygringo said:


> Well I have caught a cold, hubby doesn't want to come near me, so might be out again this month :(

Oh no :/ hope you get better soon!! are you expecting to ovulate soon?


----------



## KrissyB

Hi all - Catching up from the weekend!

Smiley - My DH and I have definitely had cycles where we burned out DTD. We'd BD a lot as soon as I had watery/ewcm but then I'd always O later than I expected and by then we'd kind of be worn out :haha: Sorry it's such a confusing month for you

Canada and Caringo - Welcome to the TWW! :dust:

Daisy - Sorry I can't be more help... I only have 8 day LPs, so 14 dpo is well past my range of expertise and I've never actually heard of ovarian drilling. Hopefully you get some answers (and hopefully it's a :bfp:) very soon! :hugs: But if AF hasn't shown yet, don't give up hope!

Congrats Pink :dance:

Hunni - I hope you get some clarity soon too. It's been a rough month for you :hugs: I do think that cyst can mimic a lot of other things, so I'm sure it's even more confusing than normal. But I agree with Mint - even if you don't temp, you can use your chart to track symptom spotting and that may help you identify some useful trends

Cheeky - Aww - Hope it's a quick recovery for him!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Yes I am close to O I think. Boo :(


----------



## caringo

Cheekygringo said:


> Yes I am close to O I think. Boo :(

Darn. Well take care of yourself and maybe you'll get better before O day!!

I'm being ridiculous, I know...but I googled "eye twitching pregnancy symptom" because my eye has been twitching the last couple days! It's so annoying! If anything I'm sure it's just from being tired...and I have been feeling abnormally fatigued the last few days. Not to the point that I'm sleeping in longer than normal, but I want to go to bed earlier (I'm a night owl even if I'm tired) and just feeling sluggish and drowsy. Not reading into it too much though - still not sure what's normal for my TWW :dohh:


----------



## DandJ

Fatigue is a sign of pregnancy though!


----------



## manifestmama

Daisy21980 said:


> manifestmama said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies double you tee eff, 7dpo, thought the light pink watery cm yesterday was a good sign (maybe IB?) and then today have what feels like AF cramps and more bright red blood but still only spotting. Have not had this happen before. Last month I spotted at 6dpo right up through my period but it was brown the whole time. Thought it might be old blood coming out from the cleanse I did. This month I don't get it - no sore boobs, no other symptoms. Grrrr aaarrgh :growlmad:
> 
> What cleanse did you do out of interest?
> 
> I had watery cm my BFP (mc) month. I was just so sure, but these awful cramps make me think I'm out :(
> 
> I'm going to try not to test tomorrow, my due day and my first day back to work post op. Oh the joys and see if it shows. The last 3 months it's come on at about 10-11pm at night.
> 
> Please let me see that little line and it be strong healthy and sticky.
> 
> Keep us updated on the spotting.Click to expand...

Thanks for the support, it means so much!! Re: the cleanse, it was a whole body cleanse from Wild Rose, it's the top cleanse in Canada for 25 years. I only did it for the first 12 days of my cycle. Also Castor Oil Packs after menstruation and before ovulation get rid of old blood in the uterus. 

I spotted so much yesterday I put a tampon in but it came out mostly dry. I knew it was not AF but didn't want to deal with the mess. No other side effects at all except cramps so figuring I am out this month :( AF is due next weekend.


----------



## Daisy21980

hunni12 said:


> Also it had like little bubbles in it as well...just check again now its back to regular creamy but cervix is reachable and soft

My cervix moves throughout the day, high in the am low in the eve no matter where I am in my cycle. But at ov time it's generally soft.


----------



## Daisy21980

manifestmama said:


> Daisy21980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifestmama said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies double you tee eff, 7dpo, thought the light pink watery cm yesterday was a good sign (maybe IB?) and then today have what feels like AF cramps and more bright red blood but still only spotting. Have not had this happen before. Last month I spotted at 6dpo right up through my period but it was brown the whole time. Thought it might be old blood coming out from the cleanse I did. This month I don't get it - no sore boobs, no other symptoms. Grrrr aaarrgh :growlmad:
> 
> What cleanse did you do out of interest?
> 
> I had watery cm my BFP (mc) month. I was just so sure, but these awful cramps make me think I'm out :(
> 
> I'm going to try not to test tomorrow, my due day and my first day back to work post op. Oh the joys and see if it shows. The last 3 months it's come on at about 10-11pm at night.
> 
> Please let me see that little line and it be strong healthy and sticky.
> 
> Keep us updated on the spotting.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support, it means so much!! Re: the cleanse, it was a whole body cleanse from Wild Rose, it's the top cleanse in Canada for 25 years. I only did it for the first 12 days of my cycle. Also Castor Oil Packs after menstruation and before ovulation get rid of old blood in the uterus.
> 
> I spotted so much yesterday I put a tampon in but it came out mostly dry. I knew it was not AF but didn't want to deal with the mess. No other side effects at all except cramps so figuring I am out this month :( AF is due next weekend.Click to expand...




KrissyB said:


> Hi all - Catching up from the weekend!
> 
> Smiley - My DH and I have definitely had cycles where we burned out DTD. We'd BD a lot as soon as I had watery/ewcm but then I'd always O later than I expected and by then we'd kind of be worn out :haha: Sorry it's such a confusing month for you
> 
> Canada and Caringo - Welcome to the TWW! :dust:
> 
> Daisy - Sorry I can't be more help... I only have 8 day LPs, so 14 dpo is well past my range of expertise and I've never actually heard of ovarian drilling. Hopefully you get some answers (and hopefully it's a :bfp:) very soon! :hugs: But if AF hasn't shown yet, don't give up hope!
> 
> Congrats Pink :dance:
> 
> Hunni - I hope you get some clarity soon too. It's been a rough month for you :hugs: I do think that cyst can mimic a lot of other things, so I'm sure it's even more confusing than normal. But I agree with Mint - even if you don't temp, you can use your chart to track symptom spotting and that may help you identify some useful trends
> 
> Cheeky - Aww - Hope it's a
> 
> Oh! I've never heard of that. If I'm out this month i might try it.
> 
> I was diagnosed after my mc with pcos, gyno put me straight on metformin and in for ovarian drilling, and cervical dilation, hopefully help me ovulate regularly and hold a pregnacy next time, I had it on day 3 of my cycle and then ovulated 5 days earlier than normal.
> 
> I was due today, cramos, backache and nausea continued. Cramps not doubling me over today just niggly. As for cm. none! I feel like AF is starting go to toilet and nothing then feel super dry. Oh another bfn today


----------



## charlieworld

Hi all,
Hope you don't mind me hopping in to this forum (It's been a while since I was last here (2yrs))

Just to add my (hopeful) symptoms to the mix.
25 day cycle. O around day 12.

Mild occasional nausea
Heachaches (which I never get)
Acid indigestion (which I never get)
But the biggest one of all -
I haven't been eating everything in the house in the week building to my period

But now I am bleeding at CD 23 - Only on a liner but too heavy for implantation I think..... But I keep hoping............ (And ignoring the BFNs)

Good luck everyone x


----------



## caringo

Welcome and good luck, charlieworld! Hope your bleeding is IB, not AF!

Wow, this fatigue is just debilitating today. I've had a few naps to see if that would help with the eye twitch, but it hasn't...and I'm sure the naps are just making me more tired. :wacko: Bleh.


----------



## bluefish1980

I feel you caringo. I'm 7dpo and I've fallen asleep so many times today. I've not had broken sleep at night but I wake and still feel tired.

I've also had cramps all day today. Feels like AF &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## caringo

bluefish1980 said:


> I feel you caringo. I'm 7dpo and I've fallen asleep so many times today. I've not had broken sleep at night but I wake and still feel tired.
> 
> I've also had cramps all day today. Feels like AF &#65533;&#65533;

aw! yes exactly! 

hmm...cramps at 7dpo could be a good sign! implantation? FX for you!!


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats Pink Turtle!


Cheeky-sorry hopefully you will feel better soon.


Hunni-I have no idea. I would say if it makes you feel better you can test. Your getting close to 10 dpo now right?


Caringo-I have no idea about eye twitches lol. I'm sitting here racking my brain trying to remember if I had that with my pregnancy.


AFM: Finally Cross Hairs!!!!! :happydance: I ovulated 4 days later than last month. I don't feel confident pregnancy wise since we bd'd earlier in the week around the time I had a lot of ewcm, but I was worried that I wasn't going to O since I came across that second round of ewcm after I thought I ovulated (which I did). So I'm good just knowing that I O'd lol. Don't get me wrong still crossing my fingers for a BFP, but since I'm totally not expecting anything I won't be as disappointed!


----------



## manifestmama

caringo said:


> Cheekygringo said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am close to O I think. Boo :(
> 
> Darn. Well take care of yourself and maybe you'll get better before O day!!
> 
> I'm being ridiculous, I know...but I googled "eye twitching pregnancy symptom" because my eye has been twitching the last couple days! It's so annoying! If anything I'm sure it's just from being tired...and I have been feeling abnormally fatigued the last few days. Not to the point that I'm sleeping in longer than normal, but I want to go to bed earlier (I'm a night owl even if I'm tired) and just feeling sluggish and drowsy. Not reading into it too much though - still not sure what's normal for my TWW :dohh:Click to expand...

caringo, usually muscle twitching is a sign of low magnesium levels. Magnesium is critical to muscle function and an excess of calcium without mag will cause all kinds of issues including muscle twitches and spasms. Also a deficiency in magnesium is what causes morning sickness and prevents the classic leg cramping and "twitchy sleep" during pregnancy so good reason to beef up on this critical mineral! :dust:


----------



## pinkturtle

Yoga_Girl said:


> pinkturtle said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been by in about a month. I had a rough time the last couple cycles, well, as of Friday, I was 7 days late, had what I believe to be IB (tiny brown spot so small I wouldn't have noticed it if I wasn't watching for AF) so I bought an hpt and was planning on taking it with fmu Saturday morning, but....I couldn't wait! I ended up poas late Friday night and got an instant, no doubt about it, can't even pretend you don't see it BFP!!!
> 
> Congratulations! So happy for you!:happydance: What were your symptoms?Click to expand...

Extremely irritable! Everything frustrated me. And I know it sounds kinda cliché but I have never cared for pickles even as a child, then one day I started adding them to everything I could. Increased cm. Extremely tired. Bloated! And I just can't seem to get comfortable. I felt as if AF was coming, had one teeny tiny spot of brown then AF symptoms slowly went away. Light cramps occasional nausea to certain smells, oh and now I can smell everything!!. But the most noticeable are exhaustion and irritability!


----------



## caringo

manifestmama said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheekygringo said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am close to O I think. Boo :(
> 
> Darn. Well take care of yourself and maybe you'll get better before O day!!
> 
> I'm being ridiculous, I know...but I googled "eye twitching pregnancy symptom" because my eye has been twitching the last couple days! It's so annoying! If anything I'm sure it's just from being tired...and I have been feeling abnormally fatigued the last few days. Not to the point that I'm sleeping in longer than normal, but I want to go to bed earlier (I'm a night owl even if I'm tired) and just feeling sluggish and drowsy. Not reading into it too much though - still not sure what's normal for my TWW :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> caringo, usually muscle twitching is a sign of low magnesium levels. Magnesium is critical to muscle function and an excess of calcium without mag will cause all kinds of issues including muscle twitches and spasms. Also a deficiency in magnesium is what causes morning sickness and prevents the classic leg cramping and "twitchy sleep" during pregnancy so good reason to beef up on this critical mineral! :dust:Click to expand...

That's funny, because I've been taking a magnesium supplement for a couple months :haha: although I've missing several days lately...but I did just take some today. I know I need to get back into it regularly before it's too late and the MS hits!


----------



## caringo

smiley4442 said:


> Congrats Pink Turtle!
> 
> 
> Cheeky-sorry hopefully you will feel better soon.
> 
> 
> Hunni-I have no idea. I would say if it makes you feel better you can test. Your getting close to 10 dpo now right?
> 
> 
> Caringo-I have no idea about eye twitches lol. I'm sitting here racking my brain trying to remember if I had that with my pregnancy.
> 
> 
> AFM: Finally Cross Hairs!!!!! :happydance: I ovulated 4 days later than last month. I don't feel confident pregnancy wise since we bd'd earlier in the week around the time I had a lot of ewcm, but I was worried that I wasn't going to O since I came across that second round of ewcm after I thought I ovulated (which I did). So I'm good just knowing that I O'd lol. Don't get me wrong still crossing my fingers for a BFP, but since I'm totally not expecting anything I won't be as disappointed!

Hope you will get your BFP! I'd say you have a decent chance! Does the X on your chart in the BD category mean you did or didn't do it?


----------



## macydarling

Yay Pink! That is so awesome!

I was up most of last night with the worst headache I think Ive ever had in my life! I could not sleep even though I took Tylenol. Woke up today and I still have it...it is seriously soo painful it's making me nauseous. Considering leaving work early but then I feel like Im being lazy...

Oh and I took everyone's advice and got another pack of OPKs yesterday! The Answer brand.

Oh and question! If I did in fact O early does that mean AF will be due early too? Just wondering when I could start to POAS. I will keep using OPKs just in case but Im pretty convinced I O'd CD 9/10. It wouldnt be so unusual as my cycle has been as short as 24 days before (in fact, 5 months ago I had a 24 day cycle)...


----------



## bluefish1980

AF should be early if you ovulated early. How long is you LP
normally? Add that in to ovulation day and hey presto! AF due date.


----------



## macydarling

Bluefish~ Thanks! I have no clue how long my luteal phase is. This is my first month using OPKs. This is all so confusing! Probably what gave me this migraine in the first place.


----------



## canadabear

caringo said:


> Cheekygringo said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am close to O I think. Boo :(
> 
> Darn. Well take care of yourself and maybe you'll get better before O day!!
> 
> I'm being ridiculous, I know...but I googled "eye twitching pregnancy symptom" because my eye has been twitching the last couple days! It's so annoying! If anything I'm sure it's just from being tired...and I have been feeling abnormally fatigued the last few days. Not to the point that I'm sleeping in longer than normal, but I want to go to bed earlier (I'm a night owl even if I'm tired) and just feeling sluggish and drowsy. Not reading into it too much though - still not sure what's normal for my TWW :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: eye twitching pregnancy symptom.. Funny!! But I know what you mean about symptom spotting! Had major crying jag last night because dh and I were having a 'discussion' and he said "are you on your period or something?? Your being overly emotional!" - :cry: :wacko: :haha: he wasn't thinking of the whole ttc/tww when he said it. Been tired and irritable but also cramping just like last cycle. :shrug:

when are you testing caringo?? Want to be testing buddies? :blush:


----------



## canadabear

pinkturtle said:


> Yoga_Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkturtle said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been by in about a month. I had a rough time the last couple cycles, well, as of Friday, I was 7 days late, had what I believe to be IB (tiny brown spot so small I wouldn't have noticed it if I wasn't watching for AF) so I bought an hpt and was planning on taking it with fmu Saturday morning, but....I couldn't wait! I ended up poas late Friday night and got an instant, no doubt about it, can't even pretend you don't see it BFP!!!
> 
> Congratulations! So happy for you!:happydance: What were your symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Extremely irritable! Everything frustrated me. And I know it sounds kinda cliché but I have never cared for pickles even as a child, then one day I started adding them to everything I could. Increased cm. Extremely tired. Bloated! And I just can't seem to get comfortable. I felt as if AF was coming, had one teeny tiny spot of brown then AF symptoms slowly went away. Light cramps occasional nausea to certain smells, oh and now I can smell everything!!. But the most noticeable are exhaustion and irritability!Click to expand...

Pinkturtle sorry I missed your bfp!!! Congrats :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## bluefish1980

Aww Macy. Its fine. You'll soon be an OPK pro! LOL.

I found they helped me understand a lot more about my body. Although I do temp aswell. I get so excited when I get a +ve OPK AND a temp rise LOL.

As for your LP, they are generally between 10 and 16 days so it'll be interesting to see what yours is. Mine is generally 14 days.


----------



## smiley4442

macydarling said:


> Oh and question! If I did in fact O early does that mean AF will be due early too? Just wondering when I could start to POAS. I will keep using OPKs just in case but Im pretty convinced I O'd CD 9/10. It wouldnt be so unusual as my cycle has been as short as 24 days before (in fact, 5 months ago I had a 24 day cycle)...

Macy, If you O early your af should come early and if you O later, AF should come later. However, your LT phase should be about the same every month. HTH


Caringo- The X's are the days we bd, as well as if it says AM or PM. So I really didn't bd a lot.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks ladies. This TTC stuff is making me feel like Im backin school! Haha. I will be interested to see how long my luteal phase is too! At least even if we dont get a BFP this month we will still gain a bit more insight! I will know how long my luteal phase is and learned to use OPKs twice a day instead of once :) and I know to spring for the digis. 

I will not test early...I will not test early. Regardless of whether I O'd early or not I realllllly want to wait until Im late to test. I always say that but I really am going to try this time...


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm so impressed with myself. I haven't tested ALL DAY. :happydance:


----------



## caringo

canadabear said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheekygringo said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am close to O I think. Boo :(
> 
> Darn. Well take care of yourself and maybe you'll get better before O day!!
> 
> I'm being ridiculous, I know...but I googled "eye twitching pregnancy symptom" because my eye has been twitching the last couple days! It's so annoying! If anything I'm sure it's just from being tired...and I have been feeling abnormally fatigued the last few days. Not to the point that I'm sleeping in longer than normal, but I want to go to bed earlier (I'm a night owl even if I'm tired) and just feeling sluggish and drowsy. Not reading into it too much though - still not sure what's normal for my TWW :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: eye twitching pregnancy symptom.. Funny!! But I know what you mean about symptom spotting! Had major crying jag last night because dh and I were having a 'discussion' and he said "are you on your period or something?? Your being overly emotional!" - :cry: :wacko: :haha: he wasn't thinking of the whole ttc/tww when he said it. Been tired and irritable but also cramping just like last cycle. :shrug:
> 
> when are you testing caringo?? Want to be testing buddies? :blush:Click to expand...

Haha! Everything is a pregnancy symptom, don't you know! ;) I'm testing next monday! And sure! :thumbup: what dpo will you be?



smiley4442 said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Caringo- The X's are the days we bd, as well as if it says AM or PM. So I really didn't bd a lot.
> 
> You BD'd two days before O though, so that gives you a good chance!Click to expand...


----------



## Eidson23

caringo said:


> You BD'd two days before O though, so that gives you a good chance!

We inseminated 3 and 2 days before O, and that's when we got our bfp. We inseminated the 2 cycles before that day of and after O... FX!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Urgh! I am 8dpo today and for the last 2 days (7&8dpo) I have had cramps, lower back pain and an ache in my hips.

I had a temp dip yesterday but it was back up again today.

TMI warning - I keep feeling 'wet' like AF has started but nothing. Plus, it's too early for :witch: to show her face!


----------



## Daisy21980

canadabear said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheekygringo said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am close to O I think. Boo :(
> 
> Darn. Well take care of yourself and maybe you'll get better before O day!!
> 
> I'm being ridiculous, I know...but I googled "eye twitching pregnancy symptom" because my eye has been twitching the last couple days! It's so annoying! If anything I'm sure it's just from being tired...and I have been feeling abnormally fatigued the last few days. Not to the point that I'm sleeping in longer than normal, but I want to go to bed earlier (I'm a night owl even if I'm tired) and just feeling sluggish and drowsy. Not reading into it too much though - still not sure what's normal for my TWW :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: eye twitching pregnancy symptom.. Funny!! But I know what you mean about symptom spotting! Had major crying jag last night because dh and I were having a 'discussion' and he said "are you on your period or something?? Your being overly emotional!" - :cry: :wacko: :haha: he wasn't thinking of the whole ttc/tww when he said it. Been tired and irritable but also cramping just like last cycle. :shrug:
> 
> when are you testing caringo?? Want to be testing buddies? :blush:Click to expand...

Omg lol my eye started tepwitching last Friday and did it right through to yesterday. None today though. I'm now a day late I was due yesterday.

I didn't test this morning, I've been testing since 9dpo I'm now 16 all bfn, still serious amounts of watery cm, I feel like I've wet myself and still loads of cramping. If the :witch: doesn't appear tonight I'll test again in the morning. Please let me see those 2 lines and please let this onevstick.


----------



## smiley4442

Thanks caringo and eidson we bd the day of the positive too I just forgot to put it.


----------



## Bug222

im out :(


----------



## canadabear

Caringo I think I will be 11or12 dpo next Monday.. A bit early for me for testing.. But I will have a think and let you low.. So excited!!
Cramps have gone today.. Completely! :shrug: very tired and kind of feel calm and in a slight trance.. Removed but not distant..if that makes any sense :wacko: :haha: but I remember feeling that way a lot for most of the first tried with ds .. Trying so hard not to symptom spot too much though. 

Bug: so sorry :nope: sending you a tin of :hugs: :dust:


----------



## hunni12

Sooooo last night I had a dream my mom got a bfp on first signal test from walmart...lucky her lol but none the less weird


----------



## bluefish1980

hunni12 said:


> Sooooo last night I had a dream my mom got a bfp on first signal test from walmart...lucky her lol but none the less weird

Hunni - How are you doing? Are you around 10dpo now?


----------



## hunni12

11-13 dpo...still having the yellow whitish ewcm when wiping. Took 6 wipes to get rid of it and having stinging pains in the nips. I know af will be here soon though and that everything is in my head lol

How are you blue?


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm really rooting for you Hunni!

AFM - I'm just trying not to test! 9dpo here. May cave tomorrow though. I know it sounds weird, but I 'feel' pregnant. I'll be gutted if :witch: shows her face!


----------



## hunni12

It may sound weird but symptom spotting is what helps me get through the tww lol its bad when your OH symptom spots for you haha. I hope we both get our bfp honestly. I just feel heavy in my abdomen so I know she is coming...stupid witch.

I told my mom about my dream and she looked at me and crazy and said " If I turn up pregnant at 45 and tubes tied we go have a serious problem" lol


----------



## macydarling

Looks like a lot of testing will be going on soon here! Good luck everyone! I am planning to start testing on 8/26...next Tuesday...6 days before AF with FRER. I am a POASaholic and I have accepted it.


----------



## canadabear

hunni12 said:


> Sooooo last night I had a dream my mom got a bfp on first signal test from walmart...lucky her lol but none the less weird

:rofl: for some reason this really made me laugh.. Strange dreams are another symptom right :blush: 
Had a dream was in a car crash in a camper van and had to save everyone.. But was a cover up for a surprise party for getting bfp.. Then everyone started poas and saying ' you can have the positive ones' .. And through the whole dream I went from flat belly to 9 months pregnant.. And no one noticed!! :wacko: maybe you and I should start the strange dreams thread. :haha:


----------



## smiley4442

bluefish1980 said:


> Urgh! I am 8dpo today and for the last 2 days (7&8dpo) I have had cramps, lower back pain and an ache in my hips.
> 
> I had a temp dip yesterday but it was back up again today.
> 
> TMI warning - I keep feeling 'wet' like AF has started but nothing. Plus, it's too early for :witch: to show her face!

sending some :dust: that it was an implantation dip!! Can't wait for you to test too. 



Bug222 said:


> im out :(

So sorry Bug!!

Hunni, your dream is hilarious!


AFM 5dpo, nothing new to report really. Just in the middle of tww :coffee:


----------



## hunni12

Yes Canada it is a symptom lol(thanks for reminding me :dohh:) and your dream is beyond weird haha. And thread has been started lol

Sorry bug the witch got you

in the second one I was having sex with some guy that I see on facebook but never took any interest in him and I got mad at OH for becoming friends with him:growlmad:


----------



## manifestmama

Hi ladies, I'm 10dpo and now have watery very light brown cm. Haven't tested - been too busy and I just don't feel prego, no symptoms at all except some mild cramping here and there. We BDd day of O - maybe that's my problem and we should be doing it several days before right up through Oday? Anybody ever have a BFP when they BDd on O day? Oh the acronyms HAHA


----------



## hunni12

Maybe its ib manifest :)

So when is everyone testing? I think if I make it to Friday I will...I have a test but still haven't taken it


----------



## manifestmama

I think I am going to test tonight! I spotted weird last month on 6dpo right up until AF but it was all gross brown. This month spotted bright red for 3 days before super light brown, sounds more like IB but not going to get my hopes up. I'm worried its progesterone issues. :shrug:


----------



## hunni12

Well lets pray its ib :) cant wait to see your test


Has anyone ever heard of heart palpitations being a sign? I have had these for about 3 days now


----------



## hunni12

Haha I hate my body....I got a symptom y'all aint never heard of...sticky nipples but its nothing on my bra or shirt :)


----------



## macydarling

Hunni~ I am going to start testing Tuesday! Anyone want to join the party?


----------



## hunni12

Ohhh I can pee with you If I make it till then haha


wait that sentence does not sound right lol


----------



## macydarling

Hahaha only on BnB. Yay pee party!


----------



## bluefish1980

I've just started cramping...again! This cant be a good sign can it?! And now the pain in my hip has returned (although just my left side this time!)


----------



## KrissyB

Hey Ladies - Without duplicating what I posted in the September thread.... 
I had an ultrasound today and found out I have a "large, complex, ovarian cyst" which (combined with my short LP) could be a complication from endometriosis.
Either way my doc is putting me on clomid to try to length my LP (getting pregnant would be a nice easy way to get the cyst to shrink). Any ladies here have and advice/experience with clomid?


----------



## hunni12

@Blue: some women cramp and still get a bfp

@Krissy: sorry to hear that:nope:, but hopefully clomid will get you your bfp fxd:happydance:


tmi, but here is the discharge I have been having. its like ewcm but its like whitish/yellow


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/108gqja.jpg


----------



## Mintastic

Excited for all the upcoming testing
Krissy - sorry to hear about the cyst. I hope the clomid helps you.

Caringo - did FF advanced give you crosshairs yet? I now know what you meant about feeling like you were cheating because... If I set it to "research" I get crosshairs on cd23!
Does anybody know? Can I trust that?

My BD timing sucks cause DH caught a cold so I am sad about that but happy if I O'd.
https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628


----------



## caringo

bluefish1980 said:


> Urgh! I am 8dpo today and for the last 2 days (7&8dpo) I have had cramps, lower back pain and an ache in my hips.
> 
> I had a temp dip yesterday but it was back up again today.
> 
> TMI warning - I keep feeling 'wet' like AF has started but nothing. Plus, it's too early for :witch: to show her face!

those all sound like good signs! hope you see a BFP soon! :thumbup:



Daisy21980 said:


> Omg lol my eye started tepwitching last Friday and did it right through to yesterday. None today though. I'm now a day late I was due yesterday.

Haha weird!! My eye is STILL twitching, this is the third day! Drives me nuts!



Bug222 said:


> im out :(

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry Bug!



canadabear said:


> Caringo I think I will be 11or12 dpo next Monday.. A bit early for me for testing.. But I will have a think and let you low.. So excited!!

I'll be 11dpo too, but according to countdowntopregnancy.com, 75% of pregnant women get a BFP at 11dpo! So I don't think it's too early! I'm excited too :D



KrissyB said:


> Hey Ladies - Without duplicating what I posted in the September thread....
> I had an ultrasound today and found out I have a "large, complex, ovarian cyst" which (combined with my short LP) could be a complication from endometriosis.
> Either way my doc is putting me on clomid to try to length my LP (getting pregnant would be a nice easy way to get the cyst to shrink). Any ladies here have and advice/experience with clomid?

Oh man, sounds scary! I really hope the clomid works for you!


----------



## caringo

Mintastic said:


> Excited for all the upcoming testing
> Krissy - sorry to hear about the cyst. I hope the clomid helps you.
> 
> Caringo - did FF advanced give you crosshairs yet? I now know what you meant about feeling like you were cheating because... If I set it to "research" I get crosshairs on cd23!
> Does anybody know? Can I trust that?
> 
> My BD timing sucks cause DH caught a cold so I am sad about that but happy if I O'd.
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628

I just switched back to Advanced and FF _still_ won't give me crosshairs...ugh! I don't know about the Research setting, but it looks like you may have O'd! Maybe it's just a slow rise?


----------



## Daisy21980

Hey ladies,

So I'm now 17dpo, 2 days late and got another bfn this morning on frer.

I was regular as clockwork before ovarian drilling regardless of ovulating or not. I was always AF 15th from pos opk, or if no pos opk 15th day counting from Cd 18. 

I'm fed up I though OD was supposed to help you ovulate nit mess up your regular cycles.

So I'll test again Friday if nothing then Sunday and if nothing by Tuesday I'll be over a week late and 4 days late even if I hadnt Ov'd and was on my normal 31/32 day cycle. I'll call the doctors.

I've still got no cm but having watery gushes, temp 36.4 again, still cramps, still backache, still nausea, still dizzy spells, bb's on and off but not sore really not like they were when I did get my BFP, some heart burn and hot sweats today. Tired but it's my first week back to work.

Bug I'm really sorry to hear your out this month. Baby dust for next month and to all still playing the waiting game.


----------



## DandJ

I'm ready to see some POAS tests! 

@Krissy; Oh man, what crappy news! I really hope the Clomid works for you! :hugs:

Sorry to those who are out :(

@Mint; It looks like you O'd on CD25, FF is probably waiting on another temp rise.


----------



## macydarling

Im so sorry to hear that Krissy! I dont personally have experience with Clomid but I have heard a lot of good things about it from the ladies on here. :hugs: hopefully once this is sorted out you get your BFP!


----------



## hunni12

Ladies I am making an appointment with the doctor, it feels like ants or bugs are crawling all over me when they not and at night its in my legs but it kinda all over my body:cry:


----------



## bluefish1980

Let's hope the doc has some answers. Are you gonna check about your nipples too?


----------



## hunni12

yeah but they cannot get me in till Monday its like my whole body is itching but I just took Benadryl to see if that will help


----------



## bluefish1980

Monday?! That's crazy!


----------



## hunni12

Our offices down here suck but at least when LO needs an appointment I don't have that problem


----------



## manifestmama

Well ladies I'm pretty sure I am out. Couldn't wait, tested w yellow afternoon urine, BFN. Could have sworn I saw a line at 2m but then as the whole thing turned whiter there was no line. I really have to figure out what is up with this friggin spotting from 6dpo to AF. Just went to doc in May and got a totally clean bill of health. :(


----------



## macydarling

It could still be too early Manifest. Maybe try again with fmu?

Today's OPK was considerably darker than yesterday. Not sure if there is any significance to the shade of the line or a negative is just a negative. Idk why it keeps going back and forth from light to dark.


----------



## manifestmama

manifestmama said:


> Well ladies I'm pretty sure I am out. Couldn't wait, tested w yellow afternoon urine, BFN. Could have sworn I saw a line at 2m but then as the whole thing turned whiter there was no line. I really have to figure out what is up with this friggin spotting from 6dpo to AF. Just went to doc in May and got a totally clean bill of health. :(

Ok so I went back an hour later and there is the FAINTEST line right where I saw the original line when it was developing. You ladies are all so great about being supportive and keeping everyone's spirits up but I welcome honest answers too. I don't know much about evap lines - could this be one? How soon should I test again? DH said he didn't see anything but I totally see it ;)


----------



## Eidson23

Can you post a picture of it?

You could probably test again tomorrow...


----------



## macydarling

It could be an evap. Does it have color? Usually evaps are gray or colorless. But even if it is an evap I have heard stories on here of ladies getting BFPs after evaps.


----------



## JessicaMarie

yes, post your test! I have been pregnant 4 times (2 losses,2 babies) and with two of my tests, my test line took longer than the time window the test said it would to show up. With my 2 year old, the line took (at least) an hour, and I was only 9 dpo, but sure enough, I was pregnant!


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Excited for all the upcoming testing
> Krissy - sorry to hear about the cyst. I hope the clomid helps you.
> 
> Caringo - did FF advanced give you crosshairs yet? I now know what you meant about feeling like you were cheating because... If I set it to "research" I get crosshairs on cd23!
> Does anybody know? Can I trust that?
> 
> My BD timing sucks cause DH caught a cold so I am sad about that but happy if I O'd.
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628


i'm gonna guess O on CD25 or 26...can't wait to see the next couple days of temps to have a better idea though!:thumbup:


----------



## manifestmama

Ok so I took a couple pics and not sure if it shows in them...the line is definitely blue not grey. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 19









test 2.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## manifestmama

Is the line supposed to be centered in the window? Ok going to stop obsessing and instead send lots of :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Mintastic

Manifest - I ALWAYS see something on blue dye tests so who knows?!
I hope you get a clear line soon!


----------



## JessicaMarie

Manifest,
Although I have fingers crossed for you, I think blue dye tests often DO leave a line (blue) no matter what after an hour or so. In fact I had one last month- blue as can be and 100% there- and I started my period the next morning.


----------



## manifestmama

Thanks everyone, I probably should just wait until Sat and then test using FRER. :hugs:


----------



## JessicaMarie

In fact I found a photo from last month. https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo38.jpg It was pretty annoying to get this and then start my period a few hours later.


----------



## hunni12

I see it manifest and yours look centered and thick too


----------



## Eidson23

Evil blue dye test!! ARG I'd test again :dohh: I hate those things. FX!

We got a thick and blue evap on THREE blue dye tests one cycle. I stopped using them after AF came and we cried.


----------



## manifestmama

And grrrr spotting more, it had changed to light brown and mostly gone now it's pink/red again. Gotta figure out this spotting crap ASAP. Thanks everyone, will keep up and throw support your way as well :D


----------



## hunni12

sorry manifest maybe it is progesterone

Ugh im about to rip my nipples off they hurt so bad and these random stinging pains in them. I cannot even lay on my tummy they hurt so bad:cry:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Nope I'm out, I've had a rough few cycles, so I think I will take it easy for a bit. Hopefully will be back in a few months.


----------



## bluefish1980

Sorry cheeky. Did :witch: arrive or you didn't get to BD because you were ill?


----------



## Daisy21980

manifestmama said:


> Ok so I took a couple pics and not sure if it shows in them...the line is definitely blue not grey. :shrug:

I can see a line. Super faint and could be an evap. I thought I saw one on my frer this morning (18dpo 3 days late) I was convinced I could see one when I tilted but when I went back an hour later I couldn't see anything :( going to try my hardest not to test until sat now, I've gone through 10 tests already!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Just stopping in to send lots of :dust: to all of you! 

Manifest - I had something similar back in April. My regular doctor did a pap and said everything was fine and referred me to OB/gyn an that doctor took one look at my cervix and saw a blood vessel way too close to the surface that was causing the spotting. I could find the technical term of it for you if you'd like. Maybe it is something similar? If it is, it is a SUPER easy fix. He cauterized it in less than 1 minute and I have had zero problems since.

I'll be checking back for all of the POAS pictures! FX for each and every one of you!


----------



## hunni12

Bliss: How are you?

Manifest: When will you be seeing the doctor?

Morning ladies how is everyone? I did not get any sleep last night because every time I turned on my belly my nips would be hurting so bad it was waking me up. Woke up at least 7 times...I did remember 2 dreams tho. One dream I peed on a stick on a public bus and it came up positive and the second was me and OH and his mom were sailing the seven seas lol


My Montgomery tubercles are coming out more as well


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> Maybe its ib manifest :)
> 
> So when is everyone testing? I think if I make it to Friday I will...I have a test but still haven't taken it




macydarling said:


> Hunni~ I am going to start testing Tuesday! Anyone want to join the party?

I will be testing either Monday or Tuesday :) Probably monday lol




KrissyB said:


> Hey Ladies - Without duplicating what I posted in the September thread....
> I had an ultrasound today and found out I have a "large, complex, ovarian cyst" which (combined with my short LP) could be a complication from endometriosis.
> Either way my doc is putting me on clomid to try to length my LP (getting pregnant would be a nice easy way to get the cyst to shrink). Any ladies here have and advice/experience with clomid?

Krissy, so sorry to hear that. I took Clomid when we were first trying to conceive 16 years ago. It didn't help me but I've heard plenty of stories where it did.



macydarling said:


> Today's OPK was considerably darker than yesterday. Not sure if there is any significance to the shade of the line or a negative is just a negative. Idk why it keeps going back and forth from light to dark.

Macy, I get that with opk's. It will get to where it's almost positive then go back to nothing. But there is no mistaking the positives when I do get them. HTH 



Cheekygringo said:


> Nope I'm out, I've had a rough few cycles, so I think I will take it easy for a bit. Hopefully will be back in a few months.

aww so sorry cheeky :hugs:

AFM: 6 dpo nothing new. Wish I would have O'd when I thought I would have then I would be able to test today. *Hubby's birthday* Oh well. I'm just happy that I did Ovulate :)


----------



## hunni12

So my car ended up just getting reposed because the car company sent my checks back because they didn't have statement included. Now they say I have to pay $1000 to get it back plus a daily storage fee...I have been in tears for an hour now because I cannot afford that and I need a car:cry:


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Did they figure out why it didn't work or something else that did? Was it an ovulation issue or PCOS that made them prescribe it in the first place? Did you have any notable side effects or anything with it?


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Smiley - Did they figure out why it didn't work or something else that did? Was it an ovulation issue or PCOS that made them prescribe it in the first place? Did you have any notable side effects or anything with it?

 I just wasn't getting AF regularly at all so ovulation wasn't regular. they said my weight could have been a factor. I was only able to do one round of clomid. I'm not sure how it is now, but back then it was 1 pill a day for 7 days the first month, then 2 pills a day the second month so on up to 7 a day. Insurance doesn't cover it and there was no generic and it was 7.50 per pill and we just couldn't afford it. I had no side effects at all from it.


----------



## halo521

Hi ladies! May I join you?

I am not trying to conceive at all but I would be pleasantly surprised if I was. I usually get sore boobs the week before my period is due. My period is due tomorrow and they aren't even the slightest bit sore. I only get cramps the first day of my cycle which tells me that AF is on her way. I've been cramping all this morning but every time I go to the bathroom, NOTHING. With my 2 year old, I had the same exact symptoms.

For the past week, I have had a tremendous amount of creamy white to egg-white discharge which is unusual as well. 

What do you ladies think? I don't want to buy a test yet bc this could just be a strange cycle for me.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Hunni - I'm doing good, thanks for asking! :) Just going day by day. Nausea has set in so I'm just learning how to get through each day and counting down to my first appt and u/s. I really hope you all get BFP's this month!!!


----------



## caringo

Sorry about the car hunni :( I hope you can get it back.

Halo - welcome! And I think you should :test:

AFM: Super bloated today! I'm glad I'm wearing a loose fitting dress at work, or else people might think I actually am pregnant! :haha: Really hoping to see some signs of implantation soon...


----------



## canadabear

caringo said:


> Sorry about the car hunni :( I hope you can get it back.
> 
> Halo - welcome! And I think you should :test:
> 
> AFM: Super bloated today! I'm glad I'm wearing a loose fitting dress at work, or else people might think I actually am pregnant! :haha: Really hoping to see some signs of implantation soon...

Sounds like a good sign! :thumbup: here's hoping it is! and yes, have decided to test with you on Monday if you still are.. I think it's a bit early for me either way.. but what the heck..and this time no blue dye tests.. going for a frer.. pink die test this time!

also.. no cramping anymore at all.. but now a sort of heavy feeling ..and tired.. hope it's a good sign! :dust:


----------



## caringo

canadabear said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the car hunni :( I hope you can get it back.
> 
> Halo - welcome! And I think you should :test:
> 
> AFM: Super bloated today! I'm glad I'm wearing a loose fitting dress at work, or else people might think I actually am pregnant! :haha: Really hoping to see some signs of implantation soon...
> 
> Sounds like a good sign! :thumbup: here's hoping it is! and yes, have decided to test with you on Monday if you still are.. I think it's a bit early for me either way.. but what the heck..and this time no blue dye tests.. going for a frer.. pink die test this time!
> 
> also.. no cramping anymore at all.. but now a sort of heavy feeling ..and tired.. hope it's a good sign! :dust:Click to expand...

Yay! Testing buddies! And yes, no evil blue tests!! I'll be using dollar store tests cuz I'm cheap like that ;) your symptoms sound promising too! 

My temp was higher this morning...not sure if it was because I woke up in the middle of the night (not sure what time) and it took me a while to get back to sleep...so maybe I didn't have three solid hours of sleep before temping. But if it goes even higher tomorrow, I'll be wondering if it's turning into a triphasic (sp?) chart!


----------



## halo521

Caringo--I think I'm gonna hold out until Saturday since AF is officially due tomorrow. I went to the dollar store this afternoon to pick up some cheapies but they didn't have any! I don't want to spend money on the FRER until I am officially late. Still cramping but nothing is coming...oh and my 2 yr old out of nowhere tonight pointed at my stomach and said BABY...I was totally creeped out bc he has never done that! Maybe that's a sign!


----------



## caringo

Wow! Haha I hope your 2 yr old is right! :) Hope you get to see a BFP!!

I posted this in a new thread but so far no responses...but ladies, do you think (based off my chart) I could have ovulated a day or two before when FF says I did?


----------



## jumpingo

caringo said:


> Wow! Haha I hope your 2 yr old is right! :) Hope you get to see a BFP!!
> 
> I posted this in a new thread but so far no responses...but ladies, do you think (based off my chart) I could have ovulated a day or two before when FF says I did?

the 97.4 coverline seems pretty accurate, based on other pre-O temps and the post-O temps so far. the temp one day earlier is still below that...so i guess there's a chance you Oed the day before FF is saying since it keeps going up from that day, but it seems pretty likely that FF is right this time?:shrug:


----------



## caringo

jumpingo said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Haha I hope your 2 yr old is right! :) Hope you get to see a BFP!!
> 
> I posted this in a new thread but so far no responses...but ladies, do you think (based off my chart) I could have ovulated a day or two before when FF says I did?
> 
> the 97.4 coverline seems pretty accurate, based on other pre-O temps and the post-O temps so far. the temp one day earlier is still below that...so i guess there's a chance you Oed the day before FF is saying since it keeps going up from that day, but it seems pretty likely that FF is right this time?:shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sure you're right...I just wanted an excuse to test a day earlier :blush:


----------



## jumpingo

caringo said:


> I'm sure you're right...I just wanted an excuse to test a day earlier :blush:

:rofl: ahahaha!!


----------



## canadabear

jumpingo said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're right...I just wanted an excuse to test a day earlier :blush:
> 
> :rofl: ahahaha!!Click to expand...

:haha: too funny! But no testing until Monday!! Wait for me:haha: (you can go ahead and test anytime you want) :dust:


----------



## macydarling

Is anyone having any symptoms? Any tests to squint at? 

Im CD18 today. Still havent gotten a clearly positive OPK :nope: CM is clear and watery and I keep getting random gushes that literally feel like I peed myself. I have no idea what DPO I am, if I even ovulated. :shrug: either way I havent had any symptoms to spot yet. Boo.


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Is anyone having any symptoms? Any tests to squint at?
> 
> Im CD18 today. Still havent gotten a clearly positive OPK :nope: CM is clear and watery and I keep getting random gushes that literally feel like I peed myself. I have no idea what DPO I am, if I even ovulated. :shrug: either way I havent had any symptoms to spot yet. Boo.

i got nothin'. just being emotional, which doesn't seem to be a symptom of anything TTC related; that might just a symptom of me being me:shy:

am anxious to see tomorrow's temp. if it goes up, i might have Oed yesterday or today or tomorrow...?:wacko: depending on how big the spike is (and then if it stays up, obviously). thankfully have plans both saturday and sunday because i am in desperate need of distraction from TTC crazy brain:wacko:


----------



## bluefish1980

11 DPO - starting to lose hope. I was so sure this was our month :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jumpingo

bluefish1980 said:


> 11 DPO - starting to lose hope. I was so sure this was our month :(

wait, i think i see a faint line...i can't be the only one, right?:shrug:


----------



## caringo

Hahaha, no I'll wait for you canadabear! It's be more fun to test with someone anyways :) plus there's no use in wasting a test 

Hmm I'm not sure if I see anything bluefish.... But, like the saying goes, it's still early! FX for you!


----------



## macydarling

Ok I lied. I forgot I did have one symptom! Not sure what of! I had pains (wouldnt really describe them as cramps) on my left side under my hip bone. Same pains I had CD10 with the dark OPK. I had assumed maybe it was O pains then...but maybe it was O pains yesterday? But the OPK yesterday was very negative. My lower back hurts today. :shrug: Ive given up trying to figure it all out.

ETA: I was having discharge like water, just really wet. Now I noticed it is clear and stretchy. It doesnt look like EWCM though. It is like...too thin and watery? It doesnt ball up like EWCM. Wonder if Im fertile? Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## macydarling

Bluefish~ I think I see something but I cant figure out how to zoom in for a closer look...


----------



## macydarling

How do you post a picture behind a spoiler? I am not smart...


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> Ok I lied. I forgot I did have one symptom! Not sure what of! I had pains (wouldnt really describe them as cramps) on my left side under my hip bone. Same pains I had CD10 with the dark OPK. I had assumed maybe it was O pains then...but maybe it was O pains yesterday? But the OPK yesterday was very negative. My lower back hurts today. :shrug: Ive given up trying to figure it all out.
> 
> ETA: I was having discharge like water, just really wet. Now I noticed it is clear and stretchy. It doesnt look like EWCM though. It is like...too thin and watery? It doesnt ball up like EWCM. Wonder if Im fertile? Ahhhhhhhhh.




macydarling said:


> How do you post a picture behind a spoiler? I am not smart...

Could it be semen? Semen doesn't ball up like EWCM....but if not, it sounds fertile! Really the more thin and watery it is, the more fertile it is because it allows sperm to easily pass through! Does it stretch pretty far?

Also, to put something in a spoiler, go to the Advanced posting and click the little smiley with the black bar over his eyes. It will give you "boxes" that say spoiler inside them and you'll automatically be typing in between them. Anything you want to be in the spoiler needs to be in between those two "boxes" :flower:


----------



## macydarling

We havent BD since yesterday early morning. I just got a clump of something odd. Still cant figure out how to put the pic between spoilers haha. I only now how to add a pic thru attaching it...

Not that anyone wants my TMI pics anyway..


----------



## bluefish1980

So how do you make a picture a spoiler? Sorry to be daft. Its just that the picture is a separate attachment?


----------



## macydarling

Yea Bluefish! That is the issue Im having...


----------



## bluefish1980

Glad its not just me :)


----------



## macydarling

I am about to just post it. Gah! I hate technology LOL. I even tried copying/pasting between the spoilers. No go.


----------



## caringo

Oh sorry, if you want to include a pic in the spoiler you would have to upload the photo to a photo sharing website, like photobucket, and get the url and put it in between the spoiler boxes.


----------



## macydarling

WARNING WARNING WARNING TMI











SERIOUSLY TMI





Ok I apologize in advance if the spoiler doesnt work. I am not smart. Feel free to scroll on past if you dont want to look BUT does this look like EWCM to you? We havent BD since early AM yesterday. Negative OPK yesterday evening. Dont know what to think! CD 18 of 27.
 



Attached Files:







20140822_084457-1.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caringo

But if you want to just post it that's fine - honestly, I don't think there's such a thing as TMI on boards like this! We've all seen it all! :haha:

EDIT: Oh! And you did!  I think that might be EWCM! I'd say if it stretches pretty well, get to BD'ing! :happydance:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! You are a saint for looking at my TMI pic! Ha! I figure since I started the thread it should be ok right? Lol probably still not but oh well!

Not sure what this says about my luteal phase if I O this late. :nope: oh and it stretches quite a lot. Just had that one clump though the rest is just like water. I think I will hold it for 2 hours and try an OPK...


----------



## halo521

macydarling said:


> WARNING WARNING WARNING TMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY TMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I apologize in advance if the spoiler doesnt work. I am not smart. Feel free to scroll on past if you dont want to look BUT does this look like EWCM to you? We havent BD since early AM yesterday. Negative OPK yesterday evening. Dont know what to think! CD 18 of 27.

Hi Macy!! That is def EWCM! To be honest, I never used OPKs...not saying they are not accurate, but the body NEVER lies. I have a period tracker app on my phone but I rarely look at it because I know that when I get the EWCM I am the most fertile. I say that you get it on anyway...it can't hurt :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## manifestmama

Definitely no TMI here, but you gave plenty of notice ;) get it on!!! :D

Gonna call the doc just not sure if I should wait until AF shows tomorrow. I definitely feel it coming. So frustrating but if it is low progesterone I want to nip this in the bud so I don't have an mc down the road.

Has anyone tried over the counter progesterone cream? I used some for my June cycle according to the instructions and had CRAZY prego symptoms, so emotional I could barely cope with life, sore boobs, back, tired - it was AWFUL so I stopped. :shrug: waaaah


----------



## halo521

Hi ladies! Today I am due for AF. No cramping anymore. When I went to wipe this morning, there was a very pale pink residue. I think she may be on her way. But, I do know that when I usually start AF, it is brownish-red on the first day. In both my pregnancies, I got the pale pink residue. Since I have been at work, it has returned back to clear discharge. I will see what happens the remainder of the day!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## macydarling

THANK YOU!!! I hope yesterday mornings swimmers are still hanging out because I wont see DH til tonight. Ahhhhh no pressure!


----------



## DandJ

You have great BD timing Macy, no worries! Just hope the 20% of swimmers will fertilize that egg!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks that makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## macydarling

OMG OMG OMG does this look positive finally?!?!
 



Attached Files:







20140822_100042-1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## manifestmama

macydarling said:


> OMG OMG OMG does this look positive finally?!?!

OMG that sure does macy!!!! Holy cow congrats yaaaaaayyyy!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Is it an OPK Macy? If so, Id say 'Hell yeah!'


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> Thanks! You are a saint for looking at my TMI pic! Ha! I figure since I started the thread it should be ok right? Lol probably still not but oh well!
> 
> Not sure what this says about my luteal phase if I O this late. :nope: oh and it stretches quite a lot. Just had that one clump though the rest is just like water. I think I will hold it for 2 hours and try an OPK...

I've heard watery is actually the most fertile, not sure if that's true...but sounds promising!!



halo521 said:


> Hi ladies! Today I am due for AF. No cramping anymore. When I went to wipe this morning, there was a very pale pink residue. I think she may be on her way. But, I do know that when I usually start AF, it is brownish-red on the first day. In both my pregnancies, I got the pale pink residue. Since I have been at work, it has returned back to clear discharge. I will see what happens the remainder of the day!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Ooh glad AF hasn't shown her face yet!! When are you going to test?!



macydarling said:


> OMG OMG OMG does this look positive finally?!?!

Is that an OPK?? It looks like a FRER!


----------



## macydarling

Yes it is an OPK! Now im freaking out that the BD at 6am yesterday wont be enough and we will miss it before we get to BD tonight! Ahhhhh!


----------



## caringo

Ok! I think you will be fine! One day before O gives you a great chance still, unless there are any problems with DH's sperm? But if not I think you've got just as great a chance as any of us :D


----------



## macydarling

Woohoo!!! Omg. I feel really dumb now. All the other cycles when I thought I was feeling implantation pains...it was O pains. Facepalm.


----------



## hunni12

Yayyy Macy get to bding




Can someone please come snatch my nips off...they are getting sorer and sorer. Even a slight brush on them is sending me through the roof and im having random shooting pains in my armpits. I think I should be 13-15 dpo come on Monday


----------



## canadabear

macydarling said:


> Woohoo!!! Omg. I feel really dumb now. All the other cycles when I thought I was feeling implantation pains...it was O pains. Facepalm.

I know what you mean! I felt so silly when I started to figure out what my body was actually doing. :dohh: 

AFM.. Temp dip today :cry: starting to feel very out even though not having any of my usual PMS symptoms.. Other than being more tired and irritable. Sorry Caringo I might not test with you if temp doest get back up for the next few days. :dust:


----------



## smiley4442

caringo said:


> Hahaha, no I'll wait for you canadabear! It's be more fun to test with someone anyways :) plus there's no use in wasting a test

I'm testing Monday too :) 



macydarling said:


> OMG OMG OMG does this look positive finally?!?!

yes ma'am that is a definite positive. We have something in common, My opk's go up to almost positive then back down and eventually I will hit positive. That's why i started temping that way I would know for sure.


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - grats on the +OPK!! Definitely get to BDing if possible :) Just so you know, you usually O a day or two (give or take) after the LH surge (a postive OPK). So you still have a little time for some extra loving is possible :haha:

Smiley - temps are looking great! FXed :dust:


----------



## Eidson23

macydarling said:


> Yes it is an OPK! Now im freaking out that the BD at 6am yesterday wont be enough and we will miss it before we get to BD tonight! Ahhhhh!

We inseminated three and two days before positive OPK and got out bfp. Your timing sounds great actually!! :happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

Belated Congrats Edison!! I think I missed your :bfp: posts! H&H 9 months :baby:


----------



## Eidson23

KrissyB said:


> Belated Congrats Edison!! I think I missed your :bfp: posts! H&H 9 months :baby:

Thank you! I posted it in the July one I think, but I stalk this one for support and to feed my POAS addiction :haha:


----------



## Daisy21980

macydarling said:


> OMG OMG OMG does this look positive finally?!?!

Looks positive to me. Congratulations! I'm now 4 days late bfn yesterday


----------



## macydarling

Do you ladies think it is bad that I am just now getting a positive OPK...AF is due in 9 days. It has been 27 days exactly the past 3 mos, otherwise it sometimes comes early. Even so, it has never been later than 28 days...Im worrying about what that says about my luteal phase length.


----------



## Lisafairy95

Tested today with normal cheap test strip&#8230; BFN &#8230; I am only 7DPO, but had so many twinges/cramps, etc in uterus that I would have thought it would have implanted by now :(


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - It's possible this is a long month for you, and you'll still get a >10 day LP.... but I would definitely keep an eye on it next month (and I'd recommend temping just to confirm you are ovulating). LPs shorter than 10 days can definitely make it harder to get pregnant, although you'll still find success stories if you google it. I had ~27 day cycles, so I thought I was "regular".... then I started temping/OPKing 3 months ago and found out I O late (~day 19) and have short LPs. The first month I thought it must be a fluke, the second month I was sorely dissapointed, and then I started making doctors calls lol. So next month I'm starting Clomid to try to counter some of that.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Krissy. It seems like it would be a huge coincidence that the cycle I start using OPKs just happens to be my first long one. Hopefully it is just a fluke but I will def keep my eye on it next month. Wonder what causes a short luteal phase? With my m/c I still had 27 day cycles and got my positive OPK on CD14. Would be interesting to know what caused it to shorten if that is in fact the case.


----------



## JessicaMarie

I caved and took a test today, at 8 dpo. Dont know if it is super silly, but I am sooo depressed this it was negative, and feel out already. Good friend had a baby yesterday, and so I was feeling especially hopeful. All my O pains have been on my left side- and I dont have a fallopian tube over there, so I kinda felt out all month. Three more months of trying, and then we give up. Feeling so down!


----------



## Mintastic

Jessica? Did you set yourself a time limit?

We originally planned to TTC for one year only and then adopt after that but I am already finding myself bargaining... "Well the NTNP months don't count right?" Etc...


----------



## JessicaMarie

Well, we already have a 4 year old and a 2 year old. I just finished my Master's Degree recently, and would like to start a career in the not too distant future. If it takes longer than within the next 3 months, it would push the baby back a whole school year. May or may not be a deal breaker- but as it is, this baby would be at least 3 grades younger than our 2 year old. My husband is ridiculously supportive and works a very difficult job so that I dont have to work if I dont want to (but I do work part time anyway) and having another child that much younger than our other two just means even more work for him. It just feels so complicated and frustrating!


----------



## JessicaMarie

Oh, and the NTNP months dont count ;-) 

Are you thinking of adopting a newborn? international? We thought our third would be an international adoption of an older child (2 or 3) but the process seems so scary! Maybe this is our way of being told to revisit that idea!


----------



## Mintastic

Yay - thanks for the confirmation on not having to count those months :)

We have only looked into it a little bit so far but definitely not a newborn. I am not really a baby person (LOVE kids - but when they actually start to do stuff. I work with kids all day!). Even if we do get preg soon we may still try to adopt #2. Possibly a special needs child since that is the population I work with and would love to provide a home to a child others might pass over. DH at first wasn't sure but then said "well if anyone should adopt a special needs child, it would be you! Let's revisit it later."
I just finished my Masters too - in Disability Studies. What is yours in Jessica?


----------



## caringo

canadabear said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!! Omg. I feel really dumb now. All the other cycles when I thought I was feeling implantation pains...it was O pains. Facepalm.
> 
> I know what you mean! I felt so silly when I started to figure out what my body was actually doing. :dohh:
> 
> AFM.. Temp dip today :cry: starting to feel very out even though not having any of my usual PMS symptoms.. Other than being more tired and irritable. Sorry Caringo I might not test with you if temp doest get back up for the next few days. :dust:Click to expand...

Aw :( :hugs: I hope it goes back up tomorrow. Seems kinda early for an AF related temp dip!



macydarling said:


> Do you ladies think it is bad that I am just now getting a positive OPK...AF is due in 9 days. It has been 27 days exactly the past 3 mos, otherwise it sometimes comes early. Even so, it has never been later than 28 days...Im worrying about what that says about my luteal phase length.




Lisafairy95 said:


> Tested today with normal cheap test strip BFN  I am only 7DPO, but had so many twinges/cramps, etc in uterus that I would have thought it would have implanted by now :(

Lisa, 7dpo is extremely unlikely for a BFP! Most sources say implantation is unlikely before 6 or 7dpo, and it would be a couple days after that that you would get a BFP. Twinges and cramps can be from many things!



macydarling said:


> Thanks Krissy. It seems like it would be a huge coincidence that the cycle I start using OPKs just happens to be my first long one. Hopefully it is just a fluke but I will def keep my eye on it next month. Wonder what causes a short luteal phase? With my m/c I still had 27 day cycles and got my positive OPK on CD14. Would be interesting to know what caused it to shorten if that is in fact the case.

This is our first cycle TTC as well and it has been a nightmare. Although I've had longer-than-normal and REALLY-longer-than-normal cycles before charting, the 50+day ones are rare, and I just happened to get one our first cycle TTC! It may be stress that pushed back your ovulation - maybe the stress of OPKing and trying to catch the egg? I wouldn't worry too much yet...easier said than done I know! You may just be having your first long cycle though :flower:


----------



## macydarling

caringo said:


> canadabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!! Omg. I feel really dumb now. All the other cycles when I thought I was feeling implantation pains...it was O pains. Facepalm.
> 
> I know what you mean! I felt so silly when I started to figure out what my body was actually doing. :dohh:
> 
> AFM.. Temp dip today :cry: starting to feel very out even though not having any of my usual PMS symptoms.. Other than being more tired and irritable. Sorry Caringo I might not test with you if temp doest get back up for the next few days. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw :( :hugs: I hope it goes back up tomorrow. Seems kinda early for an AF related temp dip!
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think it is bad that I am just now getting a positive OPK...AF is due in 9 days. It has been 27 days exactly the past 3 mos, otherwise it sometimes comes early. Even so, it has never been later than 28 days...Im worrying about what that says about my luteal phase length.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisafairy95 said:
> 
> 
> Tested today with normal cheap test strip BFN  I am only 7DPO, but had so many twinges/cramps, etc in uterus that I would have thought it would have implanted by now :(Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa, 7dpo is extremely unlikely for a BFP! Most sources say implantation is unlikely before 6 or 7dpo, and it would be a couple days after that that you would get a BFP. Twinges and cramps can be from many things!
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Krissy. It seems like it would be a huge coincidence that the cycle I start using OPKs just happens to be my first long one. Hopefully it is just a fluke but I will def keep my eye on it next month. Wonder what causes a short luteal phase? With my m/c I still had 27 day cycles and got my positive OPK on CD14. Would be interesting to know what caused it to shorten if that is in fact the case.Click to expand...
> 
> This is our first cycle TTC as well and it has been a nightmare. Although I've had longer-than-normal and REALLY-longer-than-normal cycles before charting, the 50+day ones are rare, and I just happened to get one our first cycle TTC! It may be stress that pushed back your ovulation - maybe the stress of OPKing and trying to catch the egg? I wouldn't worry too much yet...easier said than done I know! You may just be having your first long cycle though :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! It actually isnt our first cycle though, just the first one using OPKs. Lets hope 9th time is the charm LOL.


----------



## macydarling

OPK is still positive this morning! Should we BD again tonight? Tomorrow? Poor DH. I completely estimated O day wrong so I have already burnt him out with a BD marathon a week too early! We did get to BD yesterday evening though.


----------



## caringo

Oh haha ok! Well maybe its stress from using OPKs for the first time! And I would say if you BD again, do it tonight rather than tomorrow, might miss it!

Canadabear - I'm curious to see your temp this morning! Mine also had a dip this morning - but below the cover line! Actually, tbh, it could have been right on the cover line because I woke up a bit before I normally do, took it and then didn't write it down, so I don't write remember what it was, but I know I'm close. I REALLY hope its an implantation dip and not the start of a downward slope!


----------



## smiley4442

Macy I would bd just in case. 

AFM: huge temp dip today. So hoping AF isn't coming early. :( My LT is usually 12 and I'm 8 dpo today.


----------



## canadabear

smiley4442 said:


> Macy I would bd just in case.
> 
> AFM: huge temp dip today. So hoping AF isn't coming early. :( My LT is usually 12 and I'm 8 dpo today.

Could be implant dip? Looks like the correct dpo for it. Fx and :dust: it heads back up tomorrow!!

AFM: temp heading back today :happydance: just hoping it continues.. Really want to test Monday with Caringo! Looking forward to your chart today.. Really hoping it heads back up! Fx and :dust: your way!!


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Definitely looks like it could be an implantation dip!! FXed for you :dust:


----------



## manifestmama

Ugh! Figured I got 2 evap lines on 2 different tests. Both showed right off the bat then dimmed then came back after 10m window. Didn't realize until after that if I use the cup dip method I'm supposed to dip for 20s not for 5s. AF due today, took test w FRER, not sure how pic came out but there is totally a faint line there which has never happened. DH was not helpful, was like, geez I don't see anything, don't know what to tell you, call your doc. :growlmad:

Do false positives happen on FRERs? Mind you I have been spotting for a week, finally slowing down but still rust colored with some blood at cervix in AM today, now just light brown. ??!! Thoughts ladies? Going out of my mind in a house full of boys and no one to talk to :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## manifestmama

manifestmama said:


> Ugh! Figured I got 2 evap lines on 2 different tests. Both showed right off the bat then dimmed then came back after 10m window. Didn't realize until after that if I use the cup dip method I'm supposed to dip for 20s not for 5s. AF due today, took test w FRER, not sure how pic came out but there is totally a faint line there which has never happened. DH was not helpful, was like, geez I don't see anything, don't know what to tell you, call your doc. :growlmad:
> 
> Do false positives happen on FRERs? Mind you I have been spotting for a week, finally slowing down but still rust colored with some blood at cervix in AM today, now just light brown. ??!! Thoughts ladies? Going out of my mind in a house full of boys and no one to talk to :wacko:

And now I'm noticing they hardly show in the pic but no need for squinting for the real thing...couldn't get my flash to work on this cloudy day...


----------



## manifestmama

AND...Clearblue Digital showed negative. Arrrgh. And I had drinks as I was so sure I was out with all that bleeding/spotting. Meh.


----------



## sweetbliss89

That FRER looks positive to me! Do you have another that you can take after emptying your bladder and doing a 2-3 hour hold?


----------



## macydarling

Just had to comment when I saw it, Manifest that FRER looks positive to me. Are the other ones Rite Aid brand? I despise those things...def go with the FRER. Im super excited for you!!!


----------



## Mintastic

Manifest - that looks super positive! - was it taken within the time limit? 
Brown blood is okay - only worry about red blood.


----------



## bluefish1980

Manifest - that FRER is positive! Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!!!


----------



## caringo

Totally positive Manifest!! Get another FRER!!


----------



## manifestmama

Wow thanks everyone!! I am super nervous and still not convinced - so scared to be let down. Wish I could have a drink to chill out  FRER was taken after 3.5hrs of holding it so think it is a good sample. I think I am going to go back out and get a few more tests. Do I now become POAS addict or just wait until AM?! Meh

Do really want to say thanks for all the support out here - it means SO MUCH!! Will keep you all posted! :hugs:


----------



## Mintastic

How many minutes after you peed on it was the photo taken?


----------



## manifestmama

Mintastic said:


> How many minutes after you peed on it was the photo taken?

On the FRER it was within 10m. Just ran out and bought another FRER box. Sooooo, maybe hold for another 3hrs and test and then the second test w FMU? Keep going back to look at them while doing laundry :haha:


----------



## smiley4442

manifestmama said:


> Ugh! Figured I got 2 evap lines on 2 different tests. Both showed right off the bat then dimmed then came back after 10m window. Didn't realize until after that if I use the cup dip method I'm supposed to dip for 20s not for 5s. AF due today, took test w FRER, not sure how pic came out but there is totally a faint line there which has never happened. DH was not helpful, was like, geez I don't see anything, don't know what to tell you, call your doc. :growlmad:
> 
> Do false positives happen on FRERs? Mind you I have been spotting for a week, finally slowing down but still rust colored with some blood at cervix in AM today, now just light brown. ??!! Thoughts ladies? Going out of my mind in a house full of boys and no one to talk to :wacko:


I see a line on the frer and crossing my fingers for you. I don't want to be the downer, but in June I got a false positive on a frer. And it wasn't a chemical (I've experienced that in the past) Just one positive and that's it. totally not saying what you have is one though. Here it is:
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## caringo

I also got a false positive (two actually) on a $store test...they're the worst. I can barely see yours though, smiley - Manifest's looks darker so hopefully it's for real!!


----------



## manifestmama

Thanks so much smiley and caringo I really appreciate the honest responses!! Trying to pass the time w DH watching Robin Williams on Actors Studio until I can POAS hehe...


----------



## Mintastic

I agree I think manifest's line has more color to it. FRER's can give bad indents sometimes and I think that is maybe what smiley got.


----------



## smiley4442

I wasn't comparing the two I was just answering her question if you can get a false positive on frers. In person it was completely pink. Yes hers is darker that's why I said I'm not saying she has one.


----------



## Mintastic

Gotcha.


----------



## manifestmama

Thanks to both ladies, tried again w FRER but could only hold for almost 2hrs so prob not enough. Will try w FMU and one more FRER in AM! Wish I could temp but they are too erratic for me and we just got a pup (4mo) so switching off w DH to take him out at 2a for middle of night potty. Guess it's like getting ready for midnight feeding ha!


----------



## canadabear

Manifest.. I also see a line on the frer! And I am horrible at spotting them! Here's hoping it gets darker :dust: 

AFM went and bought my frer today. So trying not to test until Monday at the earliest.. Possibly waiting until Wednesday if I can. I only bought one so I want it to count so there is no guess work. If I test too early I won't have another chance to pick up a frer until next weekend!! Eeeeeeekkkkkkk!! :haha:


----------



## hunni12

I see the line manifest.


Sooo who is peeing with me Monday?


----------



## dove830

Manifest--I always had better luck with SMU. I also totally see that line!!!!:happydance:

Hunni--could you put a bandaid or something on your nipples to stop them from rubbing against things??

We just got back from camping for 4 days and my temps have been crazy.....6 dpo....sigh!


----------



## smiley4442

Manifest. I agree with SMU. Good luck Hun! We need some more positives this month. 

Hunni I'm testing Monday.


----------



## hunni12

@Dove: LOL...I think putting a bandaid on them would be way worse when I have to peel it off haha. I don't think the bandaid would stop the shooting pains em tho. How was camping I have never been

@Smiley: Yay I have a buddy haha lets hope that dip was an implant dip


----------



## canadabear

Hunni and Smiley: I think I might test on Monday.. But not 100% yet.. Waiting to see what temps do before I commit..and partly wanting to wait until AF is actually due.. Which I think is Wednesday but ff thinks is Tuesday.


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm testing on Monday too (again! LOL)


----------



## caringo

My temp went back up again today! :happydance: Although it was a pretty terrible testing morning.... Woke up almost three hours before normal and took my temp, wrote it down, and tried to go back to sleep so I could take it at my normal time... But kept waking up randomly. I did end up taking my temp again at some point and it was .3 degrees higher... But I figured I shouldn't use it. Excited to test tomorrow though!! And to see what everyone else's results are as well!


----------



## macydarling

About to go ham sammich on these damn OPKs! Anyone have any idea why I would be getting this result on CD20? They were positive the past two days and then today the test line popped before the control and is much darker. AF is due in 7 days. Wtf? Does this mean I still havent O'd?!? I was having cramps in my low abdomen/pelvic area yesterday quite badly but not as bad as AF. I thought that was the egg? And now this?! Is a pregnancy even possible now if AF is due in 7 days? Ahhhhhh.
 



Attached Files:







20140824_110138-1.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mintastic

Macy that's so confusing. What CD did you have the first positive looking one on? Are your cycles always the same length? 
I know sometimes you can get a pos OPK right before AF, also you can get one if you are preg. I would BD tonight and tomorrow if you can though in case you really are about to O.


----------



## macydarling

Im glad Im not the only one confused! The first positive looking one was CD9, but it def wasnt as dark as any of the ones I had the last 3 days. Past 3 cycles have been 27 days exactly. My longest cycle in the past year or so was 28 days. If anything, AF will come early but not late. She is quite regular. :shrug: I dont know what to think!


----------



## canadabear

caringo said:


> My temp went back up again today! :happydance: Although it was a pretty terrible testing morning.... Woke up almost three hours before normal and took my temp, wrote it down, and tried to go back to sleep so I could take it at my normal time... But kept waking up randomly. I did end up taking my temp again at some point and it was .3 degrees higher... But I figured I shouldn't use it. Excited to test tomorrow though!! And to see what everyone else's results are as well!

Yah caringo! So happy to see your temps went up. I am still not sure about testing Monday.. My temp is back down a tiny bit today.. So will have to see what happens tomorrow. Sorry caringo but I am really thinking I should wait until Wednesday for testing. :cry: just so worried about wasting my only test. And its a frer. :shrug: not sure what to do!!! :wacko: and to top it off I have very very mild cramps today.. :nope: which is freaking me out because usually I get pre-af cramping for a few days to a week before AF. So confused and emotional. :cry: :dust: :dohh:


----------



## smiley4442

Macy I had he same problem the first month using opks. I had 3 positives in a row and them I just stopped because it was driving me crazy. They say you should stop after you get the first positive. 

Yay for lots of testing buddies for Monday. 


Manifest did you do another frer? Can't wait to see it. 



AFM 9 dpo and my temp went back up! I'm hoping it stays that way. Testing tomorrow and super nervous.


----------



## macydarling

But what would be considered the positive? The first day it was as dark as the control? Or today since it is darker than the control? And if todays is in fact the positive why am I Oing 7 days before AF?

All these questions...


----------



## caringo

Macy - maybe you should take a HPT? Just a dollar store cheapie? Like Mint said, you can get positive OPKs when you're preg!

Canadabear - if you don't want to test tomorrow I totally understand, don't feel any pressure to just because I am :) I take hope AF doesn't show for you!

Smiley, can't wait to test with you and everyone!


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - I got really confusing OPK results this month - even on digitals -and had to go by my temps and other signs instead. What I think happened with me is that my body geared up to O early on but didn't and then geared up again later and did. I had a really short lp last month (5-6 days) so unfortunately that can happen too.


----------



## smiley4442

If it was just as dark as the control (and the one you posted was) means its positive. It's positive if its the same or darker than the control. I know that doesn't help much honey.


----------



## dove830

Macy can you go by cervical mucus?? That has never failed me when othe things have confused me....


----------



## hunni12

Kinda nervous bout testing tomorrow


----------



## macydarling

I forgot about that Dove lol. I had a clump of EWCM CD 10 after the first almost positive. Then I had another clump on CD18, the day I got my real positive (as dark as control). Otherwise I have been having random gushes of clear and watery cm. It is usually creamy and white by now so I am *guessing* my whole cycle is thrown off and going to be longer than the usual 27 days for some reason.


----------



## smiley4442

I'm thinking of waiting to Tuesday to test if my temps stay good. It went up today and if that was an implantation dip it says it usually takes 3 days which will be Tuesday. I don't know yet.


----------



## caringo

Hmm, makes sense smiley! I've seen charts with a BFP two days after an implantation dip, but three days after would probably be safer :)

I'm a little worried...I haven't checked my cervix often, but I have a general idea of the difference between high and low and soft and firm... Well I checked it just a while ago, and it was very much low, off-centered, and hard. Pretty sure that's not how the cervix is supposed to be in early pregnancy :/


----------



## Mintastic

Caringo - everything I have read says the cervix can continue to move around and isn't a good indicator of early pregnancy no matter where it is.

Question - I had some cramping so when I went to the bathroom I reached up and had some pink and brown blood mixed with creamy white cm near my cervix. Do I record that as spotting? It hasn't made its way to toilet paper or panties yet.


----------



## canadabear

Mint: I don't count it as spotting until I see it when I wipe or on my panties.

AFM: still unsure about testing anytime soon. :shrug: think I will try to ignore the frer in my drawer and wait until Wednesday at least.. Maybe I will try to wait until Saturday.. Then AF will be really late.. More cramping today though really think the :witch: is on its way.. :dust:


----------



## caringo

Mintastic said:


> Caringo - everything I have read says the cervix can continue to move around and isn't a good indicator of early pregnancy no matter where it is.
> 
> Question - I had some cramping so when I went to the bathroom I reached up and had some pink and brown blood mixed with creamy white cm near my cervix. Do I record that as spotting? It hasn't made its way to toilet paper or panties yet.

Hmm ok...I hope you're right!!

I would count it as spotting. It's not really important that it hasn't made it's way out yet - it's a signal that something is bleeding/shedding blood, and that means something! Unless of course it was from your vagina walls, which wouldn't really be a sign of anything. But if you think it came out of the cervix I think it's worth recording!


----------



## smiley4442

Ladies, need your input. I don't remember early pregnancy with my first because I didn't realize I was pregnant. Today I'm so bloated that I look like I was when I was 6 months pregnant (I wasn't very big). There is so much pressure and gas. I NEVER get like this before AF. I just wanted to see if it's something that is normal. Oh, and I haven't ate anything different either. :shrug: I am so uncomfortable.


----------



## dove830

caringo said:


> Hmm, makes sense smiley! I've seen charts with a BFP two days after an implantation dip, but three days after would probably be safer :)
> 
> I'm a little worried...I haven't checked my cervix often, but I have a general idea of the difference between high and low and soft and firm... Well I checked it just a while ago, and it was very much low, off-centered, and hard. Pretty sure that's not how the cervix is supposed to be in early pregnancy :/

Yes your cervix is not a good indicator of pregnancy. I would only say that if AF is close and t's slightly open that would be an indicator that you aren't pregnant


smiley4442 said:


> Ladies, need your input. I don't remember early pregnancy with my first because I didn't realize I was pregnant. Today I'm so bloated that I look like I was when I was 6 months pregnant (I wasn't very big). There is so much pressure and gas. I NEVER get like this before AF. I just wanted to see if it's something that is normal. Oh, and I haven't ate anything different either. :shrug:

I was super bloated with my last baby!! I was in mat clothes by 5 weeks!!!


----------



## smiley4442

Dove, you were this early on? I'm 9dpo. It is making me so uncomfortable and the pressure ugh.


----------



## Eidson23

smiley4442 said:


> Dove, you were this early on? I'm 9dpo. It is making me so uncomfortable and the pressure ugh.

My wife was (and still is!) very bloated, since the beginning. Hoping it's a good sign for you! :happydance:


----------



## caringo

smiley4442 said:


> Ladies, need your input. I don't remember early pregnancy with my first because I didn't realize I was pregnant. Today I'm so bloated that I look like I was when I was 6 months pregnant (I wasn't very big). There is so much pressure and gas. I NEVER get like this before AF. I just wanted to see if it's something that is normal. Oh, and I haven't ate anything different either. :shrug: I am so uncomfortable.

The last few days (not including today - 10dpo) I have also been SO bloated! I felt like I was pushing out my stomach without meaning to! And I also haven't eaten anything different either. I hope it's a good sign for us!!


----------



## smiley4442

caringo said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, need your input. I don't remember early pregnancy with my first because I didn't realize I was pregnant. Today I'm so bloated that I look like I was when I was 6 months pregnant (I wasn't very big). There is so much pressure and gas. I NEVER get like this before AF. I just wanted to see if it's something that is normal. Oh, and I haven't ate anything different either. :shrug: I am so uncomfortable.
> 
> The last few days (not including today - 10dpo) I have also been SO bloated! I felt like I was pushing out my stomach without meaning to! And I also haven't eaten anything different either. I hope it's a good sign for us!!Click to expand...


Oh me too. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow.


----------



## macydarling

Took an HPT this morning at your guys request to make sure there I didnt O early. I think I did in fact O yesterday! Im going to say Im 1DPO and call it a day. Now if I miss AF I wont know if it is because I O'd late or made a baby! Lol. I will be 8DPO the day AF is due.


----------



## macydarling

Oh, and I was quite disappointed in my FRER. Idk if you can tell in the pictures but there was such a prominent indent on it it made it look like a faint line. How rude. I dont think FRER used to do that. Not as good as they used to be.
 



Attached Files:







20140825_062530-1.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 6









20140825_062622-1.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mintastic

I have seen very bad indents on FRERs for years.


----------



## caringo

Stupid FRER!!

Alright, it's Monday! :happydance: who is testing today?


----------



## hunni12

I chickened out lol


----------



## smiley4442

Let's see your test caringo. My temp dropped back down again today. It's never did that. I'm not so hopeful anymore.


----------



## caringo

Aww, sorry smiley :/ I hope it's just a fluke.

And the verdict is, duhduhduhDUH.....stark white BFN lol. But no worries :) not too disappointed as it's still early and only two days past possible implantation! I got four more tests and will be testing every morning from here on out :)
 



Attached Files:







FOT348C.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bluefish1980

Not tested yet. I've been visiting my brother so possibly later or it may have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## DandJ

I should try $store tests too in the beginning. Might pick up some after work today. Yes, it's still early caringo!


----------



## manifestmama

Hi everyone, trying to keep track of who is testing today and tomorrow...where we at? 

I would have been online yesterday but was horribly ill all day, maybe something I ate, not sure.

I did a FRER at 5:30 Saturday - fainter line than the 11:30 FRER. I did a FRER Sun morning with FMU, just as faint as the day before. Then I was sick all day so didn't do another. I was out of tests so didn't do one this morning. Will pick some more up this afternoon. Didn't even bother to post the pics - I can see the lines without squinting in person but they don't show well on the pics. 

But I will say this: today I am 3 days late and absolutely no sign of AF, boobs are killing me, spotting is totally gone, and I feel crampy and my uterus feels heavy. Other than that I feel great today! Still, nervous about not getting a dark line. Hoping it will get darker soon.

And if I am BFP I am totally going to post about everything I went through, from a week of bleeding to no extra CM to no symptoms etc...goes to show every body is really different! And Caringo, cervix has been all over the place but mostly firm and medium height.


----------



## smiley4442

caringo said:


> Aww, sorry smiley :/ I hope it's just a fluke.
> 
> And the verdict is, duhduhduhDUH.....stark white BFN lol. But no worries :) not too disappointed as it's still early and only two days past possible implantation! I got four more tests and will be testing every morning from here on out :)

Good luck!!!! I will be testing tomorrow with you. I'm hoping my temp will go back up. I have to keep telling myself at least its above my cover line. And it has always dropped below the cover line the day AF comes. The mega bloating is gone, but I still have some minor bloating and I'm gassy. I'm super emotional, but that is nothing new. I have cramping too but again I always cramp around af. The only difference is I've been getting cramping around my ovaries and I have slightly watery cm again.


----------



## manifestmama

Oh yeah and I have no idea what to do next - my female doc is only a Gyno so she said she usually refers women to an OBGYN at this point. Gonna get some recommendations from her but do I really need a blood test really early on? Should I go right off the bat to my primary care if the line gets darker? XFN for line to get darker!!!


----------



## manifestmama

What the heck just went to the bathroom - brown clots and some tissue. Little bit of red, mostly brown. GRRRRRR can one really spot for this long and still be BFP or is this a "chemical"?


----------



## smiley4442

manifestmama said:


> What the heck just went to the bathroom - brown clots and some tissue. Little bit of red, mostly brown. GRRRRRR can one really spot for this long and still be BFP or is this a "chemical"?


Sorry manifest, I really don't know (didn't want to read and run). I had a chemical in May but it took almost a month for my progesterone to go down so AF would show up. I'm crossing my fingers its not a chemical and everything is ok.


----------



## smiley4442

I take it back. I ate and now the bloating is back. Ugh


----------



## canadabear

:witch: got me right on time today..looks like I always have an 11 day lutenal phase - so glad I started temping because it has really helped me to understand what is going on.
DH and I have decided to stop TTC until after Christmas for now.. :cry: but also feeling relaxed and trying not to stress.. just enjoy my little family for a while.
Will continue to stalk you all and send you extra :dust:

Caringo.. it is still super early and I have everything possible crossed for you :flower:


----------



## whitglass

This forum is great! Love seeing all the sticks and hearing all the symptoms. I am 8 dpo today, probably won't POAS until Thursday. Last month I had a chemical, so of course I'm comparing everything to last month. I am going a bit crazy since the symptoms are already so different! Boobs have been sore since O, and that's never happened to me, not even in my pregnant cycles. 

Anyone else have boob issues??


----------



## hunni12

Today makes 4 weeks since my last period, my nips are still sore just think im waiting on af tho because I been crampy down there off and on and this morning I had a heavy feeling put a pad on and nothing. With Rj I found out at 4 w 1d and my first tri was soooo slow and I dreaded finding out that early. I have a test that has been sitting in my draw for about a week now...just cannot get the courage to take it.

Good luck smiley

Sorry the witch got you Canada hopefully being relaxed about it you might get a surprise bfp :)

Manifest I have no words but Im still rooting for you

Caringo its still early hun

Macy I hope you get it all figured out hun

Whitglass: sorry hear about your chemical but welcome to bnb the ladies here are lovely, haven't had boob problems this month but my nips have been major sore good luck on testing


----------



## Mintastic

Blue - your chart looks so good. Can't believe you might wait til tomorrow to test! Anxiously awaiting your test.

Caringo - fx it is just too early.

Manifest - it doesn't sound good honestly but I hope everything is okay and it is just spotting and your line gets darker!


----------



## manifestmama

Well, emailed doc at noon to tell her what was going on, she called for STAT blood tests, they came back negative :( seeing her tomorrow at noon to make sense of it all. Guess false positives on FRERs can happen. Hope she puts me on progesterone and we make sense of it all. You all must be some mighty strong women to handle this month after month. <3


----------



## bluefish1980

So sorry Manifest. Its tough, but you just need to keep in mind why we do this every month.

Sounds to me like you had a chemical as false positives are quite rare on FRER especially as clear as your line anyway.


----------



## smiley4442

So sorry manifest. :(


----------



## Mintastic

So sorry manifest. I agree with blue both about keeping in mind why it is worth it to keep trying and about what probably happened.
It really sounds very similar to my experience when I had my "chemical."

Obviously an early loss, if that is what happened, is awful. But there is a silver lining which is it indicates that it is possible for you to get pregnant - you are ovulating, your tubes are open, your OH's swimmers are there and able to get where they need to go. Plus, statistically the chances of carrying to term after one or even two losses is very high.
Hopefully you will get some answers from your doc as well.


----------



## macydarling

So sorry Manifest :( I agree with the others that it sounds like a chemical. Hopefully the doctor will give you the clear to go right on ahead and get that BFP next cycle. I have heard before you are even more fertile after a loss. :hugs:


----------



## manifestmama

Thanks a lot everyone, the support means so much. Hope we keep up the forum for next month and so happy to see those BFPs show :D


----------



## macydarling

Forgive me if this is a dumb question but does anyone know how to count dpo? Like how many days after your first positive opk do you start counting?


----------



## Eidson23

macydarling said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question but does anyone know how to count dpo? Like how many days after your first positive opk do you start counting?

I personally counted the day after positive OPK as ovulation day, then counted from there. I think it's only really accurate for the people who temp and know exactly when they O. So 2 days after positive OPK would be 1dpo for me.


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - standard practice if you are only using OPKs is to assume that you O'd the next day. So 2 days after pos OPK would be 1dpo - just keeping in mind that islt might be off a day or two in either direction.


----------



## canadabear

So sorry Manifest :hugs: and sending you extra :dust: for the future!!


----------



## whitglass

manifestmama said:


> Well, emailed doc at noon to tell her what was going on, she called for STAT blood tests, they came back negative :( seeing her tomorrow at noon to make sense of it all. Guess false positives on FRERs can happen. Hope she puts me on progesterone and we make sense of it all. You all must be some mighty strong women to handle this month after month. <3

So sorry Manifest. :hugs: I know the feeling, just went through it last month. It sucks. Best wishes to you for next month :flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Eidson23 said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this is a dumb question but does anyone know how to count dpo? Like how many days after your first positive opk do you start counting?
> 
> I personally counted the day after positive OPK as ovulation day, then counted from there. I think it's only really accurate for the people who temp and know exactly when they O. So 2 days after positive OPK would be 1dpo for me.Click to expand...

^^ WSS. You can't really tell unless you temp (I think it's even possible to get a +OPK and not ovulate at all - which you couldn't tell unless you temp). But a lot of people just go with the average and assume the day after the +OPK is O, and then 2 days after is 1 dpo.


----------



## dove830

Anyone else always have temps all over the place?? Makes it so hard to read :(


----------



## KatO79

Hi everyone!

So I'm back from my trip to St. Petersburg and have been relaxing for a few days before coming back here:) 

I'm expecting AF tomorrow or the day after if my cycle this time runs like clockwork. I'm really doubtful it happened this time, no symptoms at all that could give me any hope of a BFP :nope: If I'm right, DH will call our GP and see if we can get our referral anyway and not have to wait one more month since we've only technically been trying 11 months and the required is 12 months trying for a referral. Otherwise we'll just have to try again for cycle 13 to please our anal doctor but I don't see the point:shrug:

I'll be trying to catch up with everything the next day or two:happydance:

I'm so glad to have this site. My mother has Narcissistic Personality Disorder (in a bad way) and until recently was trying to convince me not to have kids since she pretty much regrets having hers. Now I can't talk to her about any TTC frustrations because she either tells me to stop "obsessing" (is an update once every 1-2 months obsessing?) or that she never had ANY problems getting pregnant with her 6 kids:( So won't tell her anything anymore. Good thing I have all you lovely ladies here and my big sister (in the US) to talk to about all this so DH doesn't get overloaded:)


----------



## macydarling

Welcome back Kat! Hope you feel refreshed and ready to make a baby! I havent been on a vacation in years so DH and I are thinking about running away to the beach this weekend :) 

And thanks ladies! It looks like I am 3DPO then (roughly). So weird to only be at 3 when AF is coming Monday lol. Well, I suppose she will be late either way! Oh and it looks I have for sure O'd finally as my cm has turned sticky and white. Now to sit back and wait. Not gonna lie. Our BD marathon tuckered me out! I counted and we BD'd 11 times this cycle. :haha:


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Welcome back Kat! Hope you feel refreshed and ready to make a baby! I havent been on a vacation in years so DH and I are thinking about running away to the beach this weekend :)
> 
> And thanks ladies! It looks like I am 3DPO then (roughly). So weird to only be at 3 when AF is coming Monday lol. Well, I suppose she will be late either way! Oh and it looks I have for sure O'd finally as my cm has turned sticky and white. Now to sit back and wait. Not gonna lie. Our BD marathon tuckered me out! I counted and we BD'd 11 times this cycle. :haha:

Thanks:) Yeah we probably will be having at least one more cycle since I doubt our GP will refer us until we've been through one more month TTC. Even then, I would think there is some waiting time to the first appointment with the clinic, then the testing and all that before any treatment can be started:shrug: I'm thinking we'll reach to have at least 3 months more of NTNP until anything happens in the assisted conception department. We'll be the first in DH's family to need the help so not looking forward to having to tell the in-laws :dohh: But one of his friends also needed help, think they went through IVF before having their daughter so we're not the first in our circle of friends at least. Unfortunately we don't talk to much with them but maybe we should get a hold of them and ask about how long time it took before treatment started and how long after that they succeeded in getting pregnant (just to get a general idea):shrug:

I seriously doubt we managed to get pregnant during our vacation due to my complete lack of symptoms but we'll see. So funny DH was trying and I was just relaxing:haha: The worst part was that most of my fertile days we had twin beds (small ones at that) so DH had to come visit me since I wanted to stay lying down after BDing:haha: Unfortunately they were very uncomfortable beds as well:haha: Only on O day did we have a huge, comfy bed:happydance: If AF arrives within the next few days, like I think she will, I'll update here and move on to the September thread:thumbup:

Maybe you *should* take a vacation macy, especially if it's during your fertile period. I've heard lots of people get pregnant on vacation because they're more relaxed:winkwink:


----------



## macydarling

Twin beds! Lol. You must have felt like teenagers. Ha! My AF is due on Monday so I am past the fertile period. Im not sure if a vacation would help me be less stressed or pms would ruin everything. Lol! When is your AF due? Good luck to you!


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Twin beds! Lol. You must have felt like teenagers. Ha! My AF is due on Monday so I am past the fertile period. Im not sure if a vacation would help me be less stressed or pms would ruin everything. Lol! When is your AF due? Good luck to you!

Yeah it wasn't fun, especially since it was the most uncomfortable bed I've ever slept in:wacko: The springs kept digging into my back and sides and you don't want to know how much worse they dug under BDing:haha: AF due tomorrow or the day after so we'll see but don't have my hopes up at all:nope:

You could try arranging a vacation during one of your future fertile periods and see if it helps any:winkwink: It can't hurt. It was nice to try so now I don't need to go crazy over wondering if a vacation would help us since now we've tried it:happydance:


----------



## caringo

Welcome back Kat! :) and so sorry Manifest :hugs: Sorry you had to go through that. 

Here is my 12dpo test from this morning,if anyone wants to look...but it's pretty boring, looks like a BFN. At first I thought maybe I saw something (which is why I uploaded to Countdown, for the tweaking!) But pretty positive it's truly a BFN.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=308201
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=308199

Still holding on to hope though...but wondering if I should only test every other day? Not sure...don't want to run out of tests, but feel like AF would come before then anyways. How common is it to have an LP _longer_ than 14 days?


----------



## Mintastic

Caringo - up to 16lp is typical.

Kat - was your kitty happy to see you??


----------



## KatO79

Mintastic said:


> Caringo - up to 16lp is typical.
> 
> Kat - was your kitty happy to see you??

She came running up tp me purring and rubbed up against my legs:) So cute. Our only problem was we first packed all her stuff and got it in the car before thinking about getting her in her crate. We couldn't find her for a while but finally found her under the couch and had to unfortunately use a broom to get her out as treats and coaxing didn't help:( We finally got her in her crate but I was a bit upset that she didn't want to go home with us. It was probably just because she didn't want to be put into her crate more than any indication she didn't want to be our kitty anymore but I took it _very_ personally at the time:blush::haha:


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, today was 15dpo and I thought 'Yes! I made it, now I can test!' go to the toilet and there she is :(

I was so convinced this was our month :( I'm truly gutted, but on to September :)


----------



## smiley4442

11 dpo temp went back up. Took a frer and completely negative. :( oh well, AF will be here Thursday. Not sure if I will try next month or not. Might just lurk and take the month off.


----------



## caringo

Sorry bluefish and smiley :( :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry Bluefish and Smiley. CD1 can be such a crappy day.


----------



## manifestmama

Sorry as well Bluefish and Smiley...:hugs: I'm CD1 today too.

Doc ordered stat blood test yesterday, Hcg was 2, progesterone 1.5. She said probably a quick chemical and I got AF right before my appointment with her today. S'ok though because we have a plan...testing hormone levels CD 3, 10, and 21 and ultrasound shortly to rule out polyps/fibroids and then starting progesterone so I don't even have to miss a cycle of TTC. She said there is no harm going on the progesterone supplement even if I didn't need it. So...onto September! :happydance:


----------



## KatO79

Looks like I'll soon be joining all you ladies moving on to the September thread. Felt some slight cramping today and checked my cervix and sure enough, there was some fresh blood so AF will be here tomorrow, right on time:dohh:

Good thing my hopes were _extremely_ low this month but am still a little disappointed:shrug: Due to my hormones I still cried a bit:cry:

I'm thinking we can't do this naturally. If we were in our mid or late 20s, I might even have been willing to wait a bit longer but don't have the time since I'm almost 35½ years old already. I've told DH to stop trying and take it easy until we get our referral in the end of September or start of October because there's clearly something wrong when even a relaxing vacation hasn't given us our BFP. Our GP told us we could come in for the bloodwork so that we have been through a lot of the tests the clinic will want. My Pap smear, by the way, showed no signs of abnormal cells or chlamydia so that's ok.

I'm just hoping it really is possible for me to get pregnant and we don't find out we have a serious problem:wacko:


----------



## manifestmama

Kat, so sorry...DH is turning 40 and I am turning 37 so I know about little time. Don't really know your background or what you have tried - supplements, diet, etc. but it is more than possible when the body is in alignment and there are no physical abnormalities! Chin up, there is still hope! :)


----------



## KatO79

manifestmama said:


> Kat, so sorry...DH is turning 40 and I am turning 37 so I know about little time. Don't really know your background or what you have tried - supplements, diet, etc. but it is more than possible when the body is in alignment and there are no physical abnormalities! Chin up, there is still hope! :)

I'm currently taking pregnancy vitamins, Q10, Omega-3 and EPO from CD1 up til O day. I've previously tried Preseed (about 3 months) which hasn't helped and just stressed me so I dropped it. Tried Softcups one month but it was like after about 1 hour of using them, I'd experience a fair amount of leakage (despite it sitting correctly) so I feared it was counterproductive using them. Tried those FertileCM pills 2-3 months and did have my chemical the one month but no good results since with them. Haven't been able to try Mucinex or Robitussin or anything as products like that aren't available in this country but figure my watery CM must be fine and don't want to stress myself further in trying to get EWCM if my body isn't capable of making it. As for diet I'm a pescetarian and eat pretty healthy. I avoid drinking alcohol unless I'm on AF in which case I'll have some wine during those 3-4 days and then stop entirely. Don't drink coffee very often, maybe 1 cup or 2 every month. I do drink some tea but maybe just 2-3 cups a week. My cola intake is way down and I'm trying to keep my caffeine intake below the 200 mg/day allowance and normally keep it at or below 100.

Hope you're right:)


----------



## manifestmama

KatO79 said:


> manifestmama said:
> 
> 
> Kat, so sorry...DH is turning 40 and I am turning 37 so I know about little time. Don't really know your background or what you have tried - supplements, diet, etc. but it is more than possible when the body is in alignment and there are no physical abnormalities! Chin up, there is still hope! :)
> 
> I'm currently taking pregnancy vitamins, Q10, Omega-3 and EPO from CD1 up til O day. I've previously tried Preseed (about 3 months) which hasn't helped and just stressed me so I dropped it. Tried Softcups one month but it was like after about 1 hour of using them, I'd experience a fair amount of leakage (despite it sitting correctly) so I feared it was counterproductive using them. Tried those FertileCM pills 2-3 months and did have my chemical the one month but no good results since with them. Haven't been able to try Mucinex or Robitussin or anything as products like that aren't available in this country but figure my watery CM must be fine and don't want to stress myself further in trying to get EWCM if my body isn't capable of making it. As for diet I'm a pescetarian and eat pretty healthy. I avoid drinking alcohol unless I'm on AF in which case I'll have some wine during those 3-4 days and then stop entirely. Don't drink coffee very often, maybe 1 cup or 2 every month. I do drink some tea but maybe just 2-3 cups a week. My cola intake is way down and I'm trying to keep my caffeine intake below the 200 mg/day allowance and normally keep it at or below 100.
> 
> Hope you're right:)Click to expand...

Wow, you certainly are in good shape! I'm not much a fan of the synthetics such as Mucinex or Robitussin, they are full of ingredients that are not processed well by the liver and get stored as toxins. Sounds like CM isn't really an issue and if you know for sure when/if you O its not a timing issue either. The prenatals should cover the B vitamins you would need as well. Perhaps if DH is up for it you could do a semen analysis? Not invasive and would be a way to ensure that his half is working as well as yours? :haha: Just a thought.


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry for all the BFNs and CD1s today :(
I hope you all get answers and/or BFPs next cycle!

AFM...I am confused again. Currently CD33 - possibly 8dpo...
On Sunday night I had some light cramping so I checked my cervix and sure enough there was a tiny bit of brown and pink blood there. I thought for sure AF was coming which was right in line with my 6 day lp last month.
Yesterday I had brown tinged cm when I checked it but nothing on a pad...same thing today and it is now Tuesday eve where I am. I am bloated also but that's it.
We had poor BD timing this cycle so I had no hopes of being preg but now I don't know what is going on.

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628


----------



## KrissyB

Mint - Taking a look at your chart, I think it looks like you could have O'ed a few days earlier than you though. Did you take any OPKs on CDs 22-24? Maybe you didn't catch the first day of the surge? Then your BD schedule might not have been so bad and maybe you're seeing some IB! FXed!!
Apart from last month do you know how long your LPs and/or cycles usually are?


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks for looking Krissy.
Yeah, I originally thought I O'd on cd23 and when I put FF on "research" detection that is what it gave me. Was that what you were thinking? I only took the digi on those days but it just kept reading "high" forever so I gave up on it.

I only started using OPKs last month and temping this month so not sure about lp. Cycles aren't super regular and tend to range from 29-34 days.


----------



## Mintastic

Um... Guys... ?!
[img=https://s4.postimg.org/e1jf10ynx/tmp_29631_IMG_20140826_192222170_HDR_1830122156.jpg]
adult photo hosting


[]https://s4.postimg.org/e1jf10ynx/tmp_29631_IMG_20140826_192222170_HDR_1830122156.jpg[/img]
adult photo hosting


----------



## Mintastic

Aaarhh... Why now of all times is the image not working?! What is another good hosting site?


----------



## caringo

I see the second one!! OMG! That looks like a big fat BFP!!


----------



## jumpingo

mint!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

i can see both - that's so exciting!!!


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks ladies!! Got a digi!!!!!!

https://i60.tinypic.com/24d3klf.jpg


----------



## Eidson23

MINT!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## hunni12

YAY MINT!!!! CONGRATS!!

sorry those af got and sorry manifest about your chemical but here's to hoping September will be your month :)



So I was looking at my calendar of events this month if I O'd when I think I O'd then I would 18 dpo which is 4 days late for af. I had the maybe implantation cramps on my right side 9-10 days ago, I have been cramping down there off and so I assumed af was coming plus I had an af vag cramp on the 19th but she never came..OH is going to be gone for 2 weeks and want me to hold out until then if she hasn't came. Im too nervous to test anyways lol


----------



## caringo

I'm sooooo excited for you girlie!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Can't believe it!! I really hope this bean is super sticky!!!


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks everyone!
Baby dust to all the end of August and September testers!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Wow!!! CONGRATS MINT!!!! H&H 9 months :baby:


----------



## bluefish1980

Whoo hoo! Congrats Mint!


----------



## KatO79

manifestmama said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifestmama said:
> 
> 
> Kat, so sorry...DH is turning 40 and I am turning 37 so I know about little time. Don't really know your background or what you have tried - supplements, diet, etc. but it is more than possible when the body is in alignment and there are no physical abnormalities! Chin up, there is still hope! :)
> 
> I'm currently taking pregnancy vitamins, Q10, Omega-3 and EPO from CD1 up til O day. I've previously tried Preseed (about 3 months) which hasn't helped and just stressed me so I dropped it. Tried Softcups one month but it was like after about 1 hour of using them, I'd experience a fair amount of leakage (despite it sitting correctly) so I feared it was counterproductive using them. Tried those FertileCM pills 2-3 months and did have my chemical the one month but no good results since with them. Haven't been able to try Mucinex or Robitussin or anything as products like that aren't available in this country but figure my watery CM must be fine and don't want to stress myself further in trying to get EWCM if my body isn't capable of making it. As for diet I'm a pescetarian and eat pretty healthy. I avoid drinking alcohol unless I'm on AF in which case I'll have some wine during those 3-4 days and then stop entirely. Don't drink coffee very often, maybe 1 cup or 2 every month. I do drink some tea but maybe just 2-3 cups a week. My cola intake is way down and I'm trying to keep my caffeine intake below the 200 mg/day allowance and normally keep it at or below 100.
> 
> Hope you're right:)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you certainly are in good shape! I'm not much a fan of the synthetics such as Mucinex or Robitussin, they are full of ingredients that are not processed well by the liver and get stored as toxins. Sounds like CM isn't really an issue and if you know for sure when/if you O its not a timing issue either. The prenatals should cover the B vitamins you would need as well. Perhaps if DH is up for it you could do a semen analysis? Not invasive and would be a way to ensure that his half is working as well as yours? :haha: Just a thought.Click to expand...

DH did get a SA, he's on the really bad end of normal so that seems to be an issue for us:( 

But I'm still concerned something might be wrong with me as well, despite the fact I'm so regular and all.

I've told DH not to bother really trying this month. We'll just take it easy this month and see what happens. But I'm not hopeful after 11 :bfn:s and 1 chemical back in cycle 7:cry: I don't think we'll get pregnant until we start on assisted conception but don't know how long the waiting time actually is once we do get referred.


----------



## hunni12

Its 4 am and i cannot go back to sleep...thats what happens when you get up to pee:dohh:


----------



## macydarling

Wow! Congrats Mint! What were your symptoms? Anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - not really. Mostly just bloating. Had beige/brownish tinted cm for 3 days that I thought meant AF was coming. 3 days ago I had light cramping on my left side and a very tiny bit of brown blood at my cervix (implantation?).
Also a little constipated for a few days but I don't know if that is related or not.
Something also just clicked in my brain yesterday. Even though I had been convinced I was out due to poor timing when I went to the bathroom at work yesterday and still had the beige cm but no AF a lightbulb just went off that I needed to test as soon as I got home.


----------



## macydarling

Wow that is awesome! You must be on cloud 9 right now. Congrats again! Keep us updated on everything. You have been such a huge supporter of everyone on here and it is just so appreciated. So happy for you :hugs:

AFM I am guessing Im like 4DPO(counting from 2 days after my positive OPK) and I havent noticed many changes. The only thing is I seem to have more cm than normal. I usually get the white/sticky stuff after O but it seems to be thicker and more abundant than usual. Hopefully it is a good sign but Im not expecting anything!


----------



## Mintastic

I am super excited but tentatively so. I am considered "high-risk" for a MC (kind of wish my doctor hadn't told me that so I could just enjoy this!) and I have had a "chemical" before so afraid to get too excited yet.


----------



## DandJ

Congrats Mint!!!! Hopefully it's a sticky bean!!


----------



## caringo

Hunni - you should test. There's no reason to be nervous!

Mint - you should start a pregnancy journal soon so we can stalk you! :happydance:

Is anyone testing today? I feel like there's been very little testing this month and August is almost over! We need more pics of sticks! :D


----------



## caringo

13dpo for me, high temp this morning, but another BFN. :shrug: Not sure how long my LP is but I wouldn't be surprised to see a temp dip tomorrow or the next day. Still holding onto a bit of hope, though!


----------



## manifestmama

Mint - So excited for you!! :happydance: Sticky bean, sticky bean! Sending good vibes your way! Love to see :bfp:

caringo...the waiting sux. Hang in there...

Kat, so frustrating but isn't a chemical a good sign as you know it happened once but just didn't stick? Have you had your progesterone levels checked? Also have you tried Maca for the DH?


----------



## macydarling

FX for you Caringo! I agree....we need some more BFPs. When is everyone testing? I guess I should technically be in the Sept thread since AF is due the first...Im not sure when to test though! I think I will be roughly 9DPO the day AF is due.


----------



## AugustBride6

:happydance: Congrats Mint!!! How exciting!!


----------



## macydarling

A bit off topic but anyone have advice for a 2 year old that kicks wildly during diaper changes? He is big, bigger than his 3.5 yr old bro so I cant hold him with one hand. He had a bad bm yesterday and not only did he get bm everywhere but also managedto clip my nose with one particularly bad kick and it quite hurt. I tell him to stop, have even raised my voice and he just laughs hysterically...


----------



## hunni12

Macy what I do with my son is I try to distract him and make him giggle while changing him sometimes I give light pokes to the thighs and stuff


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - I'm big on bribery lol. I tell my daughter (who just turned 2) that if she wants ... whatever it is she/we wanted to do after the diaper change... that she needs to lay still and be a good girl. Then when she goes to kick or squirm I immediately say that she's not going to get it, and that usually stops her in her tracks.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks ladies! Im like willing to try anything lol. He just turned 2 a week ago and all of the sudden he has gotten violent. Throwing toys, hitting, kicking etc. He was showing me a toy car the other day and just randomly threw it at me and busted my lip. Im sure it's just a phase but phew...between dodging his kicks and thrown toys and dealing with his 3.5 year old brother's "I just turned 3.5 and have transformed into a bratty teenager" attitude I am exhausted by them time I get home lol. It has def taught me that I do NOT want my kids so close in age lol.


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats Mint! Beautiful lines (and words). Stick little bean!!

Caringo, your temps look good, hope you get your bfp soon!


AFM: 12 dpo nothing new to report. Took another test just in case and negative. AF is due tomorrow and has always been on the same time time. My LP is 12 days. Going to go find the September thread.


----------



## KatO79

manifestmama said:


> Kat, so frustrating but isn't a chemical a good sign as you know it happened once but just didn't stick? Have you had your progesterone levels checked? Also have you tried Maca for the DH?

Yeah but I'm not too positive because that was back in April and nothing has clicked since which makes me still think there's a problem.

The GPs here don't check for progesterone, don't even know if the fertility clinic does but we'll see when I get my referral. Especially since I technically didn't get a :bfp:

Does Maca help with sperm quality/quantity? How fast does it work?


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - have you tried doing changes standing up? 

Sometimes when we have a really squirmy kid at work we let them stand at the sink (since most of our kids seem to love holding their hands unded running water) while we change them. But if they splash then the water is all done.

Caringo: I hope your temps stay up! Although mine went up and down a bit so who knows... Not ready to start a preg journal just yet. We are allowed to stay in TTC until 12weeks so I will wait a little - this is my TTC journal: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2197607-ttc-our-first-junior-mint-4.html#post33598653


----------



## manifestmama

KatO79 said:


> manifestmama said:
> 
> 
> Kat, so frustrating but isn't a chemical a good sign as you know it happened once but just didn't stick? Have you had your progesterone levels checked? Also have you tried Maca for the DH?
> 
> Yeah but I'm not too positive because that was back in April and nothing has clicked since which makes me still think there's a problem.
> 
> The GPs here don't check for progesterone, don't even know if the fertility clinic does but we'll see when I get my referral. Especially since I technically didn't get a :bfp:
> 
> Does Maca help with sperm quality/quantity? How fast does it work?Click to expand...

I will try to send you some research tonight - at work and probably shouldn't google anything about sperm count :haha:


----------



## dove830

Here is my 10 dpo frer...starting to feel very out, especially after temp dip the last 2 days. I know it's early, but still. I thought I maybe saw something, but couldn't tell if there was colour. This picture was taken within 5 mins of POAS.....any tweakers??
 



Attached Files:







10 DPO.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## caringo

Mint - ok! Glad you'll be sticking around for a while :flower:

Dove - I think I see some color! You should upload it to countdowntopregnancy.com, they have some tweaking tools!


----------



## dove830

caringo said:


> Mint - ok! Glad you'll be sticking around for a while :flower:
> 
> Dove - I think I see some color! You should upload it to countdowntopregnancy.com, they have some tweaking tools!

I did...I MIGHT see something on invert..... https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=308642


----------



## n.miller

Congratulations Mint!


----------



## manifestmama

KatO79 said:


> manifestmama said:
> 
> 
> Kat, so frustrating but isn't a chemical a good sign as you know it happened once but just didn't stick? Have you had your progesterone levels checked? Also have you tried Maca for the DH?
> 
> Yeah but I'm not too positive because that was back in April and nothing has clicked since which makes me still think there's a problem.
> 
> The GPs here don't check for progesterone, don't even know if the fertility clinic does but we'll see when I get my referral. Especially since I technically didn't get a :bfp:
> 
> Does Maca help with sperm quality/quantity? How fast does it work?Click to expand...

Black maca root (haha iPad just spell checked that to macaroni :haha:) has been known to increase sperm count in as little as one day. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16961569
It is not recommended for long term use so best to have him use it in first half of cycle - half dose first week and full dose 2nd week of your cycle up to ovulation then stop until next cycle. (Interestingly it also is effective treatment for an enlarged prostate and has many other benefits.) It's important to get true black maca from a reliable source. Not sure of your resources where you live but we have herbal pharmacies in my neck of the US (would think even better in Europe?). Hope this helps. It's only one avenue but one worth a shot. Let me know if you want more research studies on it.

:dust:


----------



## KatO79

manifestmama said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifestmama said:
> 
> 
> Kat, so frustrating but isn't a chemical a good sign as you know it happened once but just didn't stick? Have you had your progesterone levels checked? Also have you tried Maca for the DH?
> 
> Yeah but I'm not too positive because that was back in April and nothing has clicked since which makes me still think there's a problem.
> 
> The GPs here don't check for progesterone, don't even know if the fertility clinic does but we'll see when I get my referral. Especially since I technically didn't get a :bfp:
> 
> Does Maca help with sperm quality/quantity? How fast does it work?Click to expand...
> 
> Black maca root (haha iPad just spell checked that to macaroni :haha:) has been known to increase sperm count in as little as one day. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16961569
> It is not recommended for long term use so best to have him use it in first half of cycle - half dose first week and full dose 2nd week of your cycle up to ovulation then stop until next cycle. (Interestingly it also is effective treatment for an enlarged prostate and has many other benefits.) It's important to get true black maca from a reliable source. Not sure of your resources where you live but we have herbal pharmacies in my neck of the US (would think even better in Europe?). Hope this helps. It's only one avenue but one worth a shot. Let me know if you want more research studies on it.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ok thanks:flower: I'll have to look more into it but I did a quick check and it *might *be illegal here in Denmark so I might not be able to purchase it:wacko: But I'll have to do more research, maybe DH can look into it as well.


----------



## DandJ

Ummm not sure if the last one is an evap or not.... it was taken yesterday morning, I guess FMU or SMU (since I usually pee around 2:30am). I took an IC this morning and there was nothing. Soooo... I don't know. Not getting my hopes up, whatchu all think?
 



Attached Files:







photo(7).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## manifestmama

Illegal?! Wow, that's crazy to me!


----------



## caringo

DandJ, looks like an evap or indent to me :/

Temp dropped below coverline this morning. I think I'm out :cry: Was going to test again this morning but don't think I will anymore.


----------



## DandJ

Caringo, I think so too being an evap. 

Noooo!! I thought this was your cycle!!


----------



## caringo

Me too :( Just took my last test just for the heck of it and nothing. What's the name of the September thread?


----------



## DandJ

:hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-place-support-laughter-poas-28-testers.html


----------



## caringo

Thanks :)

Ugh, what a great start to the day lol. Plus we found out last night that this awesome trip we had planned and that we leave for in about a week is all screwed up...we're going to TX for a friends wedding and then were going to stay on this awesome island afterward for 2 days...I thought the island was only a few minutes away from where the wedding will be, turns out its 3 HOURS away. And we were just going to get a friend of our friend to take us to our hotel and pick us up and take us to the airport cuz we didn't think it was that far away, and we can't afford a a car rental because we have to pay a ton more since we're both under 25 :/ so stupid. Ugh. So I have no idea what we're gonna do. We can stay for a couple days in the town but it's not going to be nearly as neat as staying where we were going to :(
Well, anyways...off to the September thread I guess!


----------



## manifestmama

DandJ said:


> :hugs:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-place-support-laughter-poas-28-testers.html

Thank you, I'm moving on to there! :D


----------



## hunni12

DandJ: the line is kinda thin so I would count it as an evap 

Sorry those that got af:hugs:


----------

